# Anyone having a FET in March? This month:)



## juicygem

Hi There,

I never had any cycle buddies on previous cycles. But I would really like some this time round. Am I too late?

I am a good few weeks into my first FET cycle which is medicated. Have been downregging for weeks now (period took an age to arrive) and now on HRT tabs to get my lining ready.   that they are working, scan is on Thursday.

The tabs have given me serious headaches and two huge spots on my chin...I feel so attractive right now!

Look forward to hearing from anyone who's in a similar position.

Juicygem xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi juicygem,

I seem to be in similar timings with yourself.  Have been injecting with buserelin for over 30 days now and also on HRT, 3 x 2mg per day.  Had scan last week and was told lining was too thin, so have to stay on injections and tablets for another week and like you have scan on Thursday, with view to ET on Tuesday 24th.

Seem to have been on these drugs forever, really drawn out compared to fresh short protocol last time.

I'm lucky havent had bad headaches but have got the most horrendous spots, dont help do they when you're not feeling on top form anyway.

Hope you're having a good Sunday and that Thursday brings us both good news    

When are you scheduled for ET?


----------



## GabiFR

Hi Juicygem and Springles,
I am going for non medicated FET, should have ET on March 23rd, but have to confirm that in my scan on March 18th.
Juicygem, good luck on Thursday,     that we all get successful FETs with BFPs!
love,
Gabi x


----------



## juicygem

Hi Sprinkles and Gabi,

I'm glad to have two nice ladies joining me for the ride. This cycle has seemed to have gone on for ages. 

I'm hoping to have my transfer on Tues the 24th or Weds the 25th. But it all depends on what my lining looks like on Thursday and of course if my embryos defrost properly  

I have had a bit of up and down this weekend. Been a bit mean to my DH ( nagging him mostly) in fact he went for swim today to get out of my way. He's back now and I apologised for being little miss grumpy pants , and now all is well.

Sprinkles I hope your lining is ready on Thursday. And Gabi hope things go to plan for you too.

Keep in touch and have a nice week..

Juicygem xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi girlies

Can totally relate to the moody with the DH scenario I'm the same but think he's got used to it now and just gives me a wide birth when I get on one which is fair enough.  To be honest have felt a darn site better since starting the HRT tablets, just on the buserelin I thought I was completely losing the plot, looking forward to the cyclogest (NOT).

Just wanted to say have a lovely week xx


----------



## lew

Hiya all

I hope you don't mind me joining in.  I have been d/r sine 9th Feb, had a scan last Thursday and am ready for ET, which is planned for Thurs 19th.  We are going for Bastocyst.  I have felt terrible on this cycle, for the past 2 days I have felt sick and threw up in the car yesterday.  I was pannicking about the drugs not working because of being sick etc etc but feel a bit better this morning so think I may have picked up a bug (probably because I feel so low).

I consider myself to be very lucky as I had a fresh cycle of IVF a few years ago and had a little boy who is now 3.  We are trying to have a little brother or sister for him but realise how lucky we were first time so we are full of hope but know how privelidged we are with our little boy.

Is anyone else having Blast?  I had day 2/3 transfer last time so this is new to me.

Good luck to all having scans this week, let's hope your linings are thick!!!

LEW


----------



## jaynee

hi girls,
can i join you? i am doing a Nat Fet and had a surge this morning so ET is looking like Thurs 19th      that my      survive the thaw  .

lew - looks like we are having ET on the same day   

i hope you have had a good weekend and what a lovely day it is today

              to all

Sam xx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi Juicygem, Sprinkles, Lew and Sam,
looks we are all having FET within a few days of each other.  Good to have our small thread going on here.  My Monday has been ok, I am just wishing time goes fast to the scan on Wednesday and all goes well.  I am trying to be as healthy as possible, eat well and will go for a run later today. 

Sam, good luck to you hon, I am     that your embies survive the thaw.  

Lew, the same for you, hope you can give your little buy a brother or sister.  I never had blastocysts but I would go for it if I had the choice.  My embies will be 4 days on ET if they survive the thaw.

Sprinkles, the drugs can make us a bit moody, poor DHs!!!  

Juicygem, well done on appologising to DH, I surely don't miss he drugs.

This is what I got from your postings, but dates need to be confirmed.

SAM - ET  March 19
LEW - ET  March 19
Gabi - ET  March 23 (tbc)
Sprinkles - ET March 24 (tbc)
Juicygem - ET March 24/25 (tbc)

Have a lovely week.      
Gabi xx


----------



## juicygem

Welcome Lew and Jaynee and Hi to Sprinkles and Gabi,

Hope you are all have a good a good start to the week. I'm getting a bit nervous about my scan ( in case my lining isn't ready) but I guess I'll juts have to wait and see.

Have booked time off work for ET and few days after to chill, hope I don't have to move it again as my work can be a bit tricky. (That's the hardest thing for me as none of bosses know - all men - they wouldn't understand)

Had a fab nights sleep so feeling quite perky today. It's my eight year anniversary of mine and my husbands first date tomorrow (we're going somewhere nice for dinner).

Also busy planning my sisters hen night (approaching fast 2nd of May) Any tips on things to make the night go with a swing?

Lew, I should be having a blast transfer (I have 5 day 5 blasts and 1 day 6) I just   they defrost well 

Keep smiling ladies, we may all be lucky this time round. 

Juicygem xxx


----------



## Mrs Wally

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind if I join you. I am on a partially medicated FET and my AF started today so am starting on the HRT tablets today.

I have 2 frozen blastocysts from my last failed ICSI cycle. I am   that they survive the thaw and that if they do, it'll be a sign that they are fighters and will stick around! I have my first scan booked for Friday 27 MArch so I won't be getting my ET until sometime in the beginning of April.

The best of luck to all of you


----------



## hanadiz

hi,
i am back but this time to do a FET, this is my first time doing FET and I am worried about the tawing, etc. I have 4 balst 2 day5 and 4 day 6...... so i dont know what happened to them as tomorrow the 17th is my transfer date and no one called me today. I called them but they didnt call me back. is it good news or bad news....
well, i guess i will go by no news good news 
hoping this time it will work as i am tired of BFN
I hope you dont mind me joining this late but i guess in the coming days i need all the support i can get

please help and be there 

hanadiz


----------



## SuzeG

Hi there,
Hope you don't mind if I join you ladies. I am mid way through a medicated FET. Started on a natural one but was not successful with my progesterone levels so put on to medicated. Have DR now and still on the spray. Had serious mood swings...poor DH. Been on 3 x 2mg of progynova for ten days and have my scan tomorrow to see how its all progressing.

Would be great to have some cycle buddies as I too should be around the same time.  We are lucky to have a gorgeous 20 month old boy from our fresh cycle. So need to get those positive vibes going. Our 2 frozen embies are blastocyst so worried about the defrost..

Good to have some chums. Hope you all had a good day
x


----------



## Sprinkles

Lew ~ hi sorry you’re not feeling too good, there are loads of bugs going round my work at the minute, maybe you’ve caught something.  Make sure you drink lots of water keep your fluids up.

Gabi2009 ~ I too been trying to do things a little differently this time like eat healthily, acupuncture, more vitamins and am definately going to take time off after ET, put my feet up and do absolutely nothing.

Juicygem ~ fingers crossed your lining is ok.  And a happy first date anniversary, my DH and I love our first date anniversary, we always do the same thing to re-enact the day.  Enjoy your special dinner.

Mrs Wally ~ good luck with the HRT, I was down regging and feel a heck of a lot better since HRT.  

Hanadiz ~ hi its my first FET too, found it completely different to a fresh cycle.  Guess you do have to go with no news is good news, and good luck for ET tomorrow.

SuzeG ~ good luck for scan tomorrow.

Jaynee ~ agree its been a lovely day today, spring is definitely with us.

Not much happening today just a usual Monday back at work, just done my injection number 39 cant wait to stop, my stomach looks like all the colours of the rainbow.  Anyone else on medicated FET get sore over their ovaries after the injection, it’s a dull ache really but quite uncomfortable.

Hope everyone’s had a great Monday.


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi just noticed on the birthday list that its Jaynee's birthday so......

[fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAYNEE[/fly]


----------



## jaynee

sprinkles - thank you for my birthday message but its until tomorrow ( everyday counts when you get to my age   ) have they got it as the 16th then?

but thank very much that was lovely   

Sam x


----------



## Sprinkles

Sorry Jaynee, it just appears on the home page as upcoming birthdays, no dates so some are today and some, obviously, upcoming.

Anyways, happy birthday for tomorrow hope you have a wonderful day and get lots of lovely pressies xxx


----------



## jaynee

sprinkles - thankyou it was a lovely thought, all the best for thursday im haveing ET thursday fingers crossed          for us all

samx


----------



## Züri

HI

I am having FET end of this week I think, have scan on Thurs to check lining then if thy survive transfer should be maybe Saturday

Does anyone know what they do when they thaw them? i'm in switzerland and the laws here meant that my embies had to be frozen at point of fertlisation so non of them have split yet, I am assuming they will be thawed and left for a day or so to see if they divide? they also usually do transfer with 2 day 4 cell embies here - not holding out much hope for it to be honest due to the constraints of the laws but if anyone knows what happens, do they thaw and put straight back in the UK or thaw and leave them for a few days?

Thanks
Züri


----------



## juicygem

Gosh there are lots of us now.  

It's really interesting to see how many diffrent types of drugs were are all on. 
I have down-regged with suprefact nasal spray (Burserelin acetate). 
Now I'm also taking Climaval tabets ( Oestradiol valerate) - HRT to get lining ready. 
Then I should start using cyclogest pesseries (progesterone) if things go to plan on Thursday.

What drugs/protocol is everyone else following?

Hope you all have restful nights sleep. I'm shattered having been to the gym tonight. One too many squats I think..will definately feel the pain tomorrow 

Juicygem xx


----------



## Züri

I have just been doing 75ml of gonal F i started the pill the day after getting negative result from my ICSI cycle in Feb so went right back into it for this frozen cycle, worried i may have gone into it too fast after the disappointment but too late to back out now


----------



## juicygem

Hi Zuri,

I'm not sure about your embies. I have frozen blasts, but I think depending on how many you have they will be cultured to at least day 2 or 3 with 4 to 8 cells. ff you have more than 5 good embies at that stage they might try and take them to 5 day blastocysts.

Good luck. You are brave to have gone straight form one cycle to another, but I can totally understand why you have done it.

All the best 

Juicygem x


----------



## Züri

Thanks Juicygem

thats not an option here though, they don't do blasts, they only transfer at day 2, possibly day 3 i have heard - they have strange laws to abide by

Züri


----------



## hanadiz

Hi,
I am on estrogen 3 pills a day + cyclogest 3 times a day + clexane injection 40 mg + pedesoline 20 mg + all kinds of vitamins

I hope this will help am off for the embryo transfer today, i have 4 embryos transfered, 2 frozen on day 5 and the other 2 are frozen on day 6, i have no clue which ones they will thaw, but which are better or have a better chance of implanting as this is my major problem failure to implant even though we always have excellent embryos?

wish me luck, I need it.

I will keep you posted.

hanadiz


----------



## juicygem

Good luck Hanadiz,

Let us know how you get on. Sending you lots of     vibes! Hope your precious embies get comfy today and stick.

Best wishes

Juicygem xx


----------



## lew

Morning Ladies

Thanks for the good luck messages. I am starting to feel a bit better yesterday & today. I still felt a bit sick yesterday but tried the mind over matter thing and willed it away lol! I read the insert from the HRT tablets and its says that in some cases it can cause nausea so perhaps I fall into that category - oh well not going to moan about it, I will just have to deal with it.

*Hannadiz* - Good luck for today's ET, I hope it goes to plan and they implant  
*JuicyGem* - Squats!!!! OMG, I am just about getting through the day doing what I normally do without adding exercise lol!! My drugs were Buseralin injkections for d/r, then Oestradiol valerate (HRT) 3 times a day and Cyclogest 3 times a day. The night before ET I have got to take Salbutamol, then twice on ET day and then again the day after. The clinic said the Salbutamol stops the uterus having muscle spasms, therefore risking af. Keep going with the squats (that's if you are not too sore today!)
*Sam* - yes we have ET the same day, are you having blasts? I am ringing the clinic today to see how mine are going - it took all my will yesterday not to ring, I so much want to make sure all my frosties are ok  
*Sprinkles* - I did not get pain over my ovaries as such but felt af pains the day after each injection (took mine of an evening as Hubby had to do them as I whimped out!!!!). 39 injections seems a long time, when do you stop?
*SuzeG* - I initially wanted to do a natural FET but my clinic says that they get a better percentage result rate from medicated (how tue this is I don't know!). Good luck with the Blasts, my embies were frozen just after fertilisation so I have got to wait til day 6 to see if they turn into Blasts. Here's hoping 
*Mrs Wally * - good luck with the scan on 27th 
*Gabi2009* - I know what you mean about wishing your life away whilst on protocols. When I started I was thinking about all sorts of dates when this would happen and then that would happen, my life seems to be governed by a calendar these days  Good luck for your transfer 

Well I am going to go and telephone the clinic now to see how my little embies are doing. They said I could ring on Tuesday and I have lasted this long before ringing them  I really hope they are ok. Will let you know
Lew XXX


----------



## GabiFR

Hello ladies!
Wow, it's getting busy here!!

First of all, 
H A P P Y B I T H D A Y SAM!!!!!
What are you up for today? I hope you have a great birthday and that your dreams come true!

Lew - good luck with your embies, I hope they all survive and get strong for transfer, let us know how they get on.   . Hope you are feeling 100% now. It's so true that life is ruled by the dates, I was thinking about OTD and I haven't even had ET... I guess i am going   !

Hanadiz - good luck on ET today, think that each embryo is unique and this time they will implant! Thinking   and    for you.

Zuri - I am doing tx in Holland and here they don't do blastocysts, ET is always with 3 day embryos and the maximum is on FETs when they are 4 days but not blastocysts yet. Here they also don't tell us about grades and I struggle to find information about the embryos. I guess they need one day minimum between thawing and transferring the embryos, but they can wait longer in some places to see if they make to blastocysts (not here in Holland though). Good luck with your embies and transfer on Saturday.   for you.

SuzeG - welcome here! Good luck on your scan today, hope all is going well. When should you have the FET? Please be nice to DH, I couldn't imagine how it would be without mine.

Juicygem - I hope you are not too sore today. I went to the gym on Sunday and did a body pump class after ages, the whole body is still aching today! Hope you have a great first date anniversary and that your lining is fine for transfer.    for you.

Sprinkles - hope you are feeling ok and not too sore after so many injections. Soon it will be over and you will be rewarded for that!

Mrs Wally - welcome here , I hope you are feeling better now on HRT.

As for me, I am doing a totally drugs free FET, but I think I will have the progesterone after transfer. We are doing this FET straight after a BFN from my 3rd ICSI in February. The doctor said I could continue if I was mentally prepared and if my ovaries, endometrium etc looked normal and I had a follicle growing. The scan last Friday confirmed all looked fine, 4 follies growing so we are up for it. I have to confess that I have no high expectations from this FET, and having no success after 3 ICSIs, it just seems that being pg is a remote possibility for me. Let's see how it goes anyway and we won't give up. I met a girl at the hospital the other day who had 9 ICSIs and is now 34 weeks pg, and she said she was very glad not to have given up! I am trying to be positive  and do the right things anyway .
I am off to the gym today for a run, I am looking forward to my appointment tomorrow to confirm the day for transfer.

Could you all confirm dates for ET and I will put an updated chart?

love,
Gabi x


----------



## lew

Hiya all

Just a quick update from me. I rang the clinic and she said that I had 1 at 1 cell and 1 at 2 cell so she thought those would be 'lost'. The others are 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 cells so hopefully  I will have some Blasts for Thursday. She did say it was positive and that they were doing well so I am well pleased at that. I've got to ring back tomorrow and she will update me which is brilliant 

By the way HAPPY BIRTHDAY   Sam, hope you have a lovely day - at least the sun is shining


----------



## GabiFR

Lew, ihaaaaaaaaa!
that's greaty news!!! 
Gabi x


----------



## juicygem

Nice work Lew. Your embies sound great.

Happy Birthday Sam x  Speak to all you ladies tomorrow - off to be greedy now and eat lots of yummy food x


----------



## hanadiz

hi again,
thanks for your thoughts and prayers, it went well they thawed 2 embies and we still have 2 fozen blast ones stored ....

it went well, Thank God
now its the waiting for the test date on the 28th of March but I will test on the 27th as its my hubby Birthday, I wish i can give him the ultimate present BFP,

starting the count down. I will update you with all my feelings and thoughts and whatever comes along 

I will pray for all of you

hanadiz


----------



## GabiFR

Hanadiz,
great news! 
I am really happy for you, well done!What a coincidence, March 27th is also my DH's bday and I was hoping to give him a BFP as a bday gift but it's going to be too early to test then.
 and   for you!

Sam, I hope you are having a wonderful birthday today!

Ladies, I feel really good, I went for a long run (12,5 miles) and spoke to DH who told me he is coming back on Thursday from the US instead of Saturday , I am very happy about it.  Off to bed soon, I will update you tomorrow after appointment to follow up and schedule FET.

Gabi x


----------



## Sprinkles

Evening ladies, hope you are all well, 

Zuri ~ think each clinic seems to differ, ours are defrosted as day 2’s and left for another 24 hours before ET.  

Juicygem ~ I d/r with buserelin, am on HRT Elleste Solo 2mg 3 times a day, then onto Cyclogest nearer ET.  Huge respect on going the gym, I’m so tired all the time can only just muster going to work.

Hanadiz ~ Great news on ET, hope 2WW doesn’t drag for you.  

Lew ~ hopefully will stop injections on Friday if scan goes ok on Thursday, cant wait they’re really hurting now as have no area left that isn’t bruised.  Hope update is good for tomorrow on progression of embies.

Gabi ~ good luck for appointment tomorrow, wont be able to confirm ET date until Thursday need to check lining has thickened some, fingers crossed.  12.5 mile run, wow I seriously need to do some sort of exercise, nearest I get is switching the Wii on.

Well hopefully this time next week will be tucked up in bed after ET, have booked a week off work and intend doing as little as possible during first few days, need to stay away from work, too stressful.  What's everyone else got planned for 2WW?

S x


----------



## lew

Hiya all

Hanndiz - well done on your embies, will keep fingers crossed for 2WW

Sprinkles - I am going to try to rest in my 2WW but with a 3 year old it will be a bit impossible but hubby has said he will try to let me rest as much as possible - yeh right lol!!!

Since I stopped injecting the Buseralin I've felt a whole load better, that drug really makes you feel terrible   

Anyway have got so much to cram into today before ET tomorrow so will have to get going now

Lew XXX


----------



## juicygem

Morning Ladies,

I was very naughty last night and two glasses of champagne with my posh dinner..opps! I didn't drink a drop of achohol with last two cycles, but I reckoned because I'm not making eggs this time it was OK as one off...what do you ladies think?

Have also been invited out for dinner and drinks with the CEO and Chairman of my company on Thursday evening - I can't believe it been there 4 years and never been invited to go out with people that senior before and it happens now. Will have make an excuse not to drink. Yikes I'm quite nevous about going anyway..not sure what it's about. 

Wish you all luck with your cycles. Speak later.

Juicygem xxx


----------



## Taxmin31

Hey Ladies - I hope you don't mind me joining this thread. I'm currently on the HRT tablets and am at the clinic tomorrow (19th March) for a scan to check my womb linning is thick enough - if it is, I'll hopefully be having the FET on Monday 23rd - same as a couple of you - would be great to stay in contact. 
I'm hopefully having a few days of work to chill with my legs in the air after the transfer!! 
Good luck to everyone and let's keep in touch. 

Em xx


----------



## juicygem

Welcome Taxmin31,

I'm having my scan tomorrow too. Hope we both have perfect, nice thick linings 

Let us all know how you get on.

Juicygem xx


----------



## Taxmin31

Thanks Juicygem 

Will keep you posted with the outcome - let me know how you get on too. 

Good luck!! 

Em xx


----------



## GabiFR

Hello Ladies,

just came back from the appointment and the doctor said that the endom. is very thin and follicles haven't grown much but he said its quite normal after a BFN and also I have normally a long cycle.
He ordered blood tests to check the progesterone and will call me back later to tell me when I should get back for another appointment.  I am a bit disappointed but hopefully they are just a bit slow... I am hoping for ET next week  .

Taxmin31 - welcome here and good luck tomorrow on your scan  

Juicygem - don't worry about the champagne, you are not in medication and the embies are not there, so nothing wrong with that.

Lew - I hope ET went well for you, I am    that it works out for you.

Sam - hope you had a lovely birthday 

Sprinkles - I am not planning to take time off during the 2WW as I need some distraction otherwise I go    .  My plan is only to rest the day of the transfer, but if I feel like staying home, I can ask to work from home.

Hanadiz - hope you are feeling well today.

Zuri, Mrs Wally and SuzeG - I hope you are fine.

love,
Gabi


----------



## Taxmin31

Hi Gabi 

How disappointing. I didn't realise there was so much to a frozen cycle - I thought it would be much easier and less hassle, but it certainly isn't! 

Hope you get to go ahead next week. 

Em x


----------



## jaynee

thank you girls for your birthday wishes

i had a really fab day very spoilt. getting real nervous now as et is tomorrow i hope my frosties have made it  

i will catch up in a bit 

Sam x


----------



## Sprinkles

Evening ladies

Oh there’s a lot going on tomorrow isn’t there..

Juicygem, zuri, taxmin31 ~ good luck for scans tomorrow here's blowing us luck for our linings  

Hanadiz, SuzeG and Mrs Wally ~ hope you’re ok and chilling 

Lew ~ good luck for et tomorrow  

Juicygem ~ really don’t think the champagne makes much difference, and at least it was good quality alcohol  

Taxmin31 ~ hi and welcome, me too I’ve booked a week off to do absolutely nothing at all after ET 

Gabi ~ hope you had good news from your call back from dr  

Jaynee ~ glad you had a great birthday, and hope all goes well with embies and transfer tomorrow  

Guess we'll all have lots to tell tomorrow, thanks juicygem for starting this thread its great to have buddies with dates so close to each other and going through FET too


----------



## lew

Morning ladies

Going to be a quick post from me just to say good luck to everyone having scans, ET and waiting for information today.

My ET isn't until 3.30pm this afternoon so I am starting to get nervous now!  I telephoned yesterday and hopefully we have got one early blast with a second in compactyion stage3 so maybe a possible number 2 - got to ring again today to see how they have done overnight      

Will catch up with everyone again later - sending   to everyone

Lew XXX


----------



## hanadiz

hello,

I am still resting as today is day 2 of the waiting process... still ok not acting nervous yet and i hope I will not this time.
Actually, i am planning my next try. it helps not to have any expectations build up so i dont have any disoppointment, I guess

lew, good luck for today at 3:30, hopefully it will all go smoothly and ur embies will snuggle in happily. do update us?

good luck to all of us I guess, I cannt remember all the names but I know we all feel the same and want the same thing BFP
so may be 2009 is the year for us, I feel its going to be a good year regardless of the economy as i believe its a balance if something goes bad then on the other hand something good will happen ....I think 

love you all and I will   for all of us

  to all of us and have a nice quiet and a lovely day

hanadiz


----------



## jaynee

morning ladies,

lew -    for et this afternoon

well 3 out of the 4  made the thaw and we will be having ET at 1.30 today 

  that they snuggle in nice and tight 

hope you all have a great day catch up with you later

Sam x


----------



## GabiFR

Hello Ladies,

we have a busy day here in our thread. Hope all goes well for everyone   !

*Sam* - good luck on ET, I hope it goes smoothly and embies settle in confortably   for you. Any news on the embies? Any plans for the rest of the day? Hope you get some good movies and DH takes good care of you!

*Hanadiz* - How are you doing hon? I wish you cold tell you to be super positive and that it will work, but I am in the same situation as you, I don't want to build expectations anymore, I had too many disappointments along my 3 txs, so I am just thinking of tx as lottery, I'll keep trying and the BFP will be taken as a won lottery ticket.

*Lew * - I am also thinking of you and wishing all goes very well on ET today  . What are your plans for the rest of the day? Do you have a long drive to/from clinic?   for you.

*Sprinkles* - good luck on your scan today, hope your lining is getting ready for the embies. Any special plans for the weekend?

*Em* - also thinking positive for you and hoping your scan shows all is ready for the embies. How many frozen   do you have?

*Zuri * - I hope you are well and good luck for scan today.

*SuzeG*, *Juicygem * and *Mrs Wally * - hope you are ok, what have you been up to?

As for me, doctor called last night to say there was no sign of ovulation which should just be coming late after last tx, I have another scan scheduled for next Monday, hopefully lining improves, and ovaries start working... I will slow down on the running to give my body a rest although doctor said there was no problem to exercise. I am trying to think positive and hope that all goes well, but I guess I am just used to being disappointed with tx, this is such a rollercoaster of emotions...

Hope you all have a great day,
Gabi x


----------



## juicygem

Hi All,

I'm off for my scan in hour and I have to say I'm quite nervous. Silly really. My lining is either go to be ready or not ready...but it's the waiting  

Just want to get ET now it seems like ages....

Sprinkles hope your lining is good to go.. 

Hope your ET goes well today Lew  

Gabi, I hope you cycle gets on track very soon  

Handiz, hope you embies are getting comfy 

Zuri and Mrs Wally and Taxmin and Em hope you are all have a good day 

Will update later xxx


----------



## Taxmin31

Hello All - hope you are all having a good day.  

Well, how has the scan Juicygem? Also, don't worry about champagne it's a good quality tipple!  

My linning was measured at 9.1 - I assume that's good because the scan lasted a minute and then we were booking in for the ET. 

I'm in on the Tuesday (24th) at 1.30 for ET, so my husband said to me that on that Tuesday he'd cook me a nice bacon and egg buttie and bring me a cuppa in bed to which I started crying walking down the corridors of the hospital - think the reality of it all has just hit me as I've been really calm. Here we go again!!  

Gabi - I've only got 3 embryos so fingers crossed two of them will survive the 'big thaw'! My husband and I went through our first IVF with ICSI cycle back in Nov last year and this is our first frozen cycle. We weren't blessed with loads of embryos which I was gutted about, but if this cycle doesn't work, then our local council have finally agreed to pay for a round so we'll be coming up for that in Sept/Oct this year. Hopefully we won't need that though. Also - 12.5 mile run!!! Wow - I love going to the gym but my mum in law and husband both say I shouldn't exercise during 2WW and just before - I don't mind chilling and getting fat for a couple of weeks but just wondered whether you'd heard anything official about exercdising when carrying embryos on board!! 

Lew, thinking about you for today and good luck to everyone on the 2WW and waiting for scans. 

Through my 2WW I'll be chilling, laid out on the sofa watching Jeremy Kyle or some other day time telly I don't normally get to see and eat!! 
It is great that we all have each other throughout this time. 

Best wishes to everyone - sorry if I've not mentioned you but I'm knew at this chat room malarky and find it difficult to follw everyone's post! 

Take care 

Em xx


----------



## GabiFR

Em,
that's really good news that your linning is ready for the embies, I hope they all survive the thaw and get strong for transfer.  I hope you manage to relax over the next days.  About exercise, here is Holland the doctor says no problem to exercise before or after ET, just the day of the transfer he says to take it easy.  But based on what I read, I tend to slow down at the 2WW and also just before EC when I was feeling very bloated.  I am a keen runner and read a lot about running and pregnancy, in most cases they say it's ok to run if you are used to running before getting pg and if you listen to your body, keep hydrated and don't overheat.  I am off for a slower/shorter run today.

Juicygem, hope your scan went well, let us know.

Gabi x


----------



## juicygem

Hi Ladies,

Had my scan today and my lining at 7.5 - the nurse said I was still good to go as I few more days to take tabs before ET on Tuesday...but then she popped out of the room for few minutes and came back saying the my Consultant was not happy and wants my lining to be at least 8.5...bum!

I was going argue with him and then I remembered he's the expert.

I have to up my tablets to 4 a day and come back for a scan next Thursday!! This cycle seem to be taking forever. Anyway I refuse to get upset...but   my lining is good to go next week otherwise they will cancel the cycle.

I think went to reception to re-book my scan for next week. I have gave the receptionist my protocol sheet and asked her to book me in for a scan next week. She look a bit confused and the asked me if I was PREGNANT   

I think I shot her a bit of a nasty look because she then said she was new and not sure what she was doing. I told that was fine but that future she should read the protocol sheet before asking that question as 95% of the women she would see there would not be pregnant.... she will learn  

I have just had to explained to my bosses PA that I will need to move my holiday for a second time....she was a but huffy about at first (she have to amend her holiday chart) but I told her it was beyond my control and if she couldn't sort it I would go to HR. Ohh I think I need to calm down a bit  

I'm glad you're ready Em, shame we won't be doing ET on the same day. Best wishes everyone...I'm off get my hands on a big bar of chocolate..I think I deserve it today.

Love to all

Juicygem xx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

I was hoping I can join you. I've been hiding from ff for a while but I am now back online. I am hopefully having a FET Monday or Tuesday next week (pending my progesterone levels on Saturday). I see a few people I know on the thread-hello! 

Although I've had three ICSIs (with three miscarriages) previously this is the first time that I had any embies frozen, so its my first FET.

I'm currently on viagra to thicken my womb lining as in my ICSI rounds it was usually on the thin side. I'm also on baby aspirin and metformin-XR and the miscarriage clinic have told me to start my prednisolone and clexane 48 hours before transfer so I'll probably start those at the weekend.  

Sending everyone lots of luck!    

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi FET buddies!

*DIANE,* welcome to he thread, I am so hoping and   this time it will work out for you! I just sent you a PM and had no idea you would be starting again,    for you.

*Juicygem* - welcome to the team of the not so thick lining! I totally agree the cycle is taking forever. I'm on the 15th day of the cycle and lining yesterday was so thin. You made me laugh about the look you gave to the clinic receptionist  Yesterday I was so down after the scan and when I got back to the office I had a not so nice email from my manager and I almost   but was wise to wait and cool down. Poor people around me at this rollercoaster of tx! I am feeling better today though. I ran 8,5 miles at a slower pace, but I know I should have done less, but couldn't resist the new DVD I bought from The Police, I guess Sting was 25 years old then and I was hypnotised at the TV!!! DH arrives tomorrow morning from Houston and I am planning to run away early from the office to see him.

*Em* - I am thinking about you embies, they will all survive the thaw!  .

*Lew* - I hope all went all today. How are you feeling?

Good nigh to everyone else,
Gabi x


----------



## Sprinkles

Evening ladies,

Well we’re good to go… only just, lining is 7.6mm thought it would have grown more than that in a week but never mind they said yes can proceed so not arguing.  In for ET next Tuesday, along with you Taxmin31 I think.  9.1mm by the way that’s great.

Juicygem ~ so sorry you’ve been postponed you’ve made me think now that my lining is really borderline but to be honest I don’t think they would have put me off for yet another week they would have just cancelled me and didn’t want that, they never mentioned upping my dosage either.  Its really weird how every clinic and consultant does things differently.  Hopefully increased dosage for another week will definately do its stuff for you and you should be good to go next week, everything crossed for you my dear x

By the way, congratulations on your diplomacy with the receptionist I don’t think I would have been so considerate.

Zuri ~ how did your scan go luvvie?

Jaynee and Lew ~ hope ET went well and you are now putting your feet up relaxing xx

Gabi ~ praying everything gets better for you for Monday scan and hope you have a romantic reunion with DH, does he work away?

Diane72 ~ hi and welcome, good luck for Saturday 

Well glad its Friday tomorrow, got loads to do to try and catch up at work before have week off, and need to get house straight and clean then I’m not tempted to start cleaning whilst off, really want to take it easy and not stress, worry or hoover.

Hi to everyone else, hope you’re all ok xxx


----------



## hanadiz

Morning everyone,

today is my day 3 in my waiting process, i couldnt sleep very well i wake up at 5 am this morning. It going ok so far but yesterday I had slight  af cramps but I thought its too early for anything, so i am not going to think of anything, really!

my hubby is arriving today, thank God, so I can enjoy the weekend with him before he leaves again on Monday morning. I always miss him.

Zuri ~ how was your scan, hopefully your clinic was happy about it?

Jaynee and Lew I hope your ET went well and smooth and now u can join me in the wait, i hope it will be easy and a happy ending wait

Gabi hoping all goes as planned, apparently we have more than one thing in common, DH birth date, IVF treatment and both of our hubbies are coming today??!! my hubby works in Germany and he comes every weekend. I hope you will have a great weekend with him

Diane72 welcome to the link its never too late to join, I guess. good luck

Juicygem, good for you girl how you responded to the receptionist, am sure you taught her a lesson not to mess with us mums to be

Em, how your embies are doing? any updates

i hope i didnt miss anyone, sorry if I did.

I must say I am taking my time relaxing and watching TV, I also booked a ticket to fly out if my resukts were BFN, just to go back home to my mum and get spoiled, as i dont want to stay home when i have the bad news. honeslty i dont what am doing but i am having plans for both results BFP or BFN 

have a nice day, and will keep you updates

love you all, I am   for all of us

 & 

hanadiz


----------



## Züri

HI sorry I have been AWOL and sorry for no personals just quickly popping on

I had my scan yesterday, i get told nothing over here, he measured my lining didn't tell me the thickness but think I saw on screen it was 6.5 (i thought that wasn't good) but I asked if my lining looks good and he said it was all perfect? so 2 more nights of jabbing last night and tonight and then take ovitrelle shot saturday evening (are other doing a trigger shot?) and then ET on Wednesday - he measured 2 follicles also, no idea why as not collecting the eggs

Then my embies will be thawed, they are Zeitgeist (sp?) embies, i.e frozen before they divided and they will let them divide over night then they'll be put back as day 2 hopefully 4 cell embies, i have 3 and he advised to thaw all 3 and transfer the best 2

Good luck to everyone else having FET soon

x


----------



## JABinC

Hello all, 
Been reading thru strand, just a quick hello as I am day 4 of 2ww after FET.  Had only 2 frozen 1 didn't survive and other lost a cell so just the one cell but best place for it was to go back and after all build up decided to go through with.  So only a slim chance but still doing best to stay hopeful and take it easy.  Hanadiz see we test similar time - me 1st April.
Good luck to all 
Jx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi there,

It's Friday and sunny here so hopefully a good weekend to come! 

*JABinC* - welcome to the thread, please try to be positive hon  , hopefully the embie gets confortable inside of you.

*Zuri* - that's good news, next week you will have the embies on board, I hope you get a relaxing weekend before ET next Wednesday.

*Hanadiz * - you are one day less to OTD and yes, it's far too early to have symptoms, so better not to think about the whole thing otherwise you will go . I wish our next coincidence is to get pg together from FET, can you imagine it?    DH was working in Houston this week, but got back today and I will see him back at home after lunch. He travels all the time on business, there is no week for him without a business trip. I do travel occasionally but I have been trying not to travel during tx. I understand the planing for either scenarios, I did the thing in the past but hopefully all you will do is celebrate!

*Sprinkles * - good luck for ET on Tuesday, I bet you are counting the days to it. Get the house cleaned, hoovered etc because you will need to relax and rest after Tuesday. Do you have lots of DVDs to watch? DH was just away for a week, but back today 

*Em* - ay up! Hope you have a nice and relaxing weekend. Tuesday is only a few days away. Any plans for the weekend? Hope you have lots of sunshine .

*Sam* and *Lew * - hope all went very well. How are you feeling as PUPO?    for you.

Hi *Mrs Wally* and *SuzeG* who haven't been around much. Hope you are doing fine. 

*Diane* - wishing you a lovely weekend   .

I am going home early today, and we have dinner with a couple of friends who live in the Hague. Tomorrow we are going to the driving range and also going for a run outside (No more long runs for me now, no more The Police DVDs on the treadmill!!). On Sunday we are going to Tina Turner concert, should be fun. 
I wish you all a very good weekend and lots of sunshine.

Gabi x


----------



## Taxmin31

Helloooo ladies  

Well, I'm sat at work and am finding it hard to keep up with everyone on here - you all seem to do it so well though. 

I would be really interested to know what part of the world you are all from. I live in the UK - Leeds area and I'm rapidly learning that this site really is on the 'world wide web' I assumed everyone was from the UK - I am new at this so forgive me! 

Gabi - this w/e it's mother's day, so we're having both sets of mums over for Sunday dinner. Other than that, I have a horse and dog so will hopefully be out enjoying the sunshine with them. Hope you both enjoy your dinner out and run (take it easy!) and Tina Turner - I bet she's brilliant live. 

All those on 2WW - take it easy and relax -  

Hanadiz - no updates on the embryos - think they are tucked up still ready to be thawed on Monday. Fingers crossed though!! 

Juicygem - sorry about the lining - can't believe how much there is to FET. Keep popping those pills - they'll work soon I'm sure. I've been on 4 of the tablets a day for a while and then I've got to start with pessaries (2 of - not sure how that'll work  ) from Saturday ready for Tuesday. I too am confused because when I had the ICSI round, I was only on 1 pessary and no other tablets. I'm sure they are the experts but I do wonder whether targets and funding comes into play - sorry to be cynical! It is a nightmare sorting time off from work. I teach so have to try to sort cover for classes and it's not easy. 

Take care everyone and sorry for not responding to you all personally - I'll get told off for being on the Internet at work!! Back to the marking xxx


----------



## Mrs Wally

Hi all,

I hope everyone is ok. I must apologise in advance that I don't have time to do personals today - I am at work and am sneaking a quick peak!!

I think these HRT drugs are sending me mad and reckless, I have just bought tickets to see U2 in August, that's on top of the Bruce Springsteen and Neil Yong tickets I bought last week. Someone take my credit card away!!

I love sunshine! Happy days!


----------



## SuzeG

Sorry..hanven't been on for a while. Hope everyone is ok. Its tricky to remember everyones stages. Mrs Wally- jealous of the U2 tickets. Good for you. 

I can't believe how tiring and nerve wracking this FET is. There seem to be so many hurdles that I can't help wondering whether I should have just gone straight to trying a fresh. I had 2 scans this week and my lining is 7.5mm at present. Back for bloods tomorrow and hope I start the cyclogest which means its only 4/5 days till transfer. It seems like we have waited forever as we started on a natural cycle back at the start of Feb. 

Hope you are all coping ok with the drugs. I was put on asprin yesterday which I'm really pleased about as I was worried about clots.....theres always something to worry about.

Happy Friday to you all
x


----------



## Diane72

Good evening all  

Its interesting we all seem to have different protocols. My clinic don't seem to be measuring the thickness of my lining just measuring my progesterone levels and although they said probably Mon/Tues transfer I'm not on cyclogest/gestone yet (?)

Suze, hope everything goes more smoothly. I'm taking aspirin too and will start clexane tomorrow.

Mrs Wally, good news on the tickets. We got some Michael Jackson tickets the other week, something to look forward to  

Taxmin, I'm nowhere exotic, I'm in Hertfordshire.  

Gabi, Tina Turner should be fun. Enjoy your evening in Den Hague, my brother used to live there. I don't know if I mentioned to you the last round I was also in Utrecht for a while in the 1st year of my Phd.

JABinC- good luck with the 2WW  

Zuri, not long now until transfer, good luck!

hanadiz,    

Sprinkles, yes I too have a weekend of cleaning ahead of me, thanks for the welcome!

Juicygem and everyone else hope you are well  

Diane x


----------



## berry55

Diane72!!! we r having tx again at the same time!!   how r u??


----------



## lew

Hiya ladies

I am so sorry that I have not been on.  Well update from me:

Thursday, telephoned clinic and was told had one very good Blast, 2 others looked ok but not quite there but they hoped that by the time I got there they would be able to transfer 2 blasts into me.

Got to clinic and was told I had 2 good Blasts but the others were degenerating so they would perish    However good news was (I did not know this as I thought they had all been thawed) I still have 3 embies in storage  

Anyway I had ET and then had the 2 and half hour journey home, feeling slightly feflated but cannot explain why!
Friday was absolute hell - I had previously agreed to look after my friends 2 children as she was on a training course for 5 hours and I thourght it would be ok, I was absolutely shattered and together with my 3 year old my morning was a bit busy - I managed to have a couple of hours rest in the afternoon which I was grateful for.  Last time I had 2 weeks off work and did nothing but with a 3 year old and committments it is not easy this time.  Today, I had a tiny bit of blood first thing this morning, which I was worried about but my DH said he remembers that I had that last time so that made me feel a bit better  

Feeling ok, I am desperately trying not to do too much today and DH is helping but it so hard to do nothing, life does go on even if you want it to slow down lol!

Sorry I cannot do any personals today but am rushing this as internet has been playing up too - what next

Good luck to everyone and hopefully I will catch up properly with everyone tomorrow.  My OTD is 1st April (hopefully a brilliant April Fools for me)   

Take Care

LEW XXX


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Berry-lovely to hear from you! Here's praying   it'll be our turn this turn! I'm hoping for a miracle but trying not to let my feelings 'run away' as I know how hard the come down can be. Hugs, I'm so pleased to see you on here.

Lew  

As for me, I had a blood test today and my progesterone is rising but they want me to go back in tomorrow again.....they still won't confirm what day is transfer which is a bit of a nightmare as I have booked Mon/Tues off and I don't know whether to change it or not (I'm trying to reserve holiday time in case I need to do a fresh cycle later in the year). 

Hugs to everyone else tonight   

Diane x


----------



## juicygem

Hi Ladies,

Hope you all enjoyed the sunshine today. I'm plodding on with my extra oestrogen tablets. And trying to stay positive about this cycle.
I spoke to an embryologist this week about how well blasts defrost, she said they defrost well and that looking at the pictures of mine she thinks my chances are good. ( in fact she said my embies were really beautiful - bit weird but then I haven't seem the pictures so maybe they are!)

Dianne, I completely sympathise with the booking time off work thing, it's so hard when you don't when things will happen. You'll see from one of my earlier posts, I've had to move mine 3 times this cycle already. First my period was late, and now my lining is not ready.

Lew, glad your transfer went well and hope those embies have snuggled well in.

I'm sorry I can't write you all a personal message tonight, I'm off have supper with some friends shortly and still have to sort my crazy hair out! (it's not playing ball today)

Love and positive thoughts to all  

Juicygem xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi cycle buddies,
what a lovely day here in Holland! I think it was also amazing  in the UK as well.

*Diane* - I hope you are having a great weekend. Hopefully you are get ready soon for FET (we are in the same boat). I didn't know you were in Ultrecht for your PhD, did you like Holland? DH and I are still getting used to the Dutch lifestyle. About taking days off at work, couldn't you just tell them you decided not to take the day off?   your ET is scheduled for the next days so no waste of days off. 

*Lew* - Congrats on being PUPO, hope you manage to relax, you need to take it easy hon! Hope that you April fool's day be a very ha[[y and memorable one,   .

*Sam* - how's the 2WW going?  and  for you.

*Berry55* - welcome to this thread! When are you having (or had) FET? lots of  for you.

*Mrs. Wally* - we also got U2 tickets, they are playing in Amsterdam in July, their concert is great, I saw them in Austin, Texas (I got my master degree there) in 2001, it was amazing! We are also going to Coldplay and Simply Red concerts, please take the credit card away from me too!!! I am convincing DH to go to Hard Rock to see Bruce Springsteen and Neil Young, we went last year and had a great time. How is your weekend?

*Em * - hope you are enjoying the weekend and relaxing before ET on Tuesday,   for your embies! Hope you are getting to enjoy the lovely weekend with the dog and horse outside and the mothers' dinner tomorrow. I sent a card and flowers to my mother in law for mother's day and she loved it. I just hope my FET is not scheduled for next Friday or Saturday as I am booked to fly to Leeds on Friday afternoon for the weekend... About FF, I think 95% here is from the UK and/or lives in the UK, although we have Zuri here from Switzerland and I have also chatted with ladies from Jordan, South Africa, Dubai etc.

*SuzeG * - have you heard from the clinics on your blood, have you had ET scheduled? Looks like there are a few of us having ET this week.  for you.

*Hands * - I hope you are enjoying the weekend with DH before he goes again on Monday. Any special plans for tomorrow?  for you.

*Sprinkles * - How's the cleaning going? Hope you get some fresh air as well besides the cleaning!

*Juicygem * - I hope your lining is also thickening for next week.   , hope you are enjoying the weekend.

*Zuri*, *JABinC* - hope you are fine and having a lovely weekend.

I tried to get the dates right, but need you to confirm, hope I didn't forget anyone or mess up the dates too much...

JABinC - FET on March 17th ? OTD - ?
Hands - FET on March 17th OTD - ?
Lew - FET on March 19th OTD - April 1st
Sam - FET on March 19th OTD - ?
Em - FET on March 24th
Sprinkles - FET on March 24h
Zuri - FET on March 25th
SuzeG - FET on March 25/26th?
Mrs. Wally - FET beginning of April (tbc)
Diane - ?
Juicygem - ?
Gabi - ?
Berry55 - ?

As for me, DH brought lots of presents from the US, 2 pairs of running shoes, books, DVDs, a golf top, and also a sexy lingerie from Victoria Secret's! I love these occasional short trips to the US although I really miss him. Today we went for a bike ride to Gouda, it was so beautiful, we also had a golf lesson as we are going to Portugal at Easter and I need to get back into golf shape. I have been to take it easy on the running as I want the ovaries to start working and lining to thicken. We had an intense rest of day of Rugby watching and nothing else. I am   that my scan goes well on Monday and ET is scheduled for next week and embies survive the thaw. Hopefully all the stress gets rewarded ...
Hope I didn't bore anyone with such a long thread.
Gabi x


----------



## berry55

Gabi2009 = thanks for the welcome   i'm due for my baseline scan on Tuesday 24th... so I'll find out then. I'm sure it is beginning of April. 

xxx


----------



## hanadiz

Morning everyone,

i culdnt resist and I did a test this morning and I had a faint line but obvious ??!!!! today is 5 days after transfer for 2 balst (1 emby 5 days and the other is 6 days) Does this mean its  , i will repeat the test on daily basis to see how dark it gets.

please any help will be welcomed, i was in tears had to wake up my husband and cried all over him. please anyone been there and turn to be true as   and didnt change.


hanadiz


----------



## jaynee

handz - fingers crossed for you and i hope the line gets very much darker   
did you do a totally nat fet or did you do med fet?

sam xx


----------



## hanadiz

thanks sam,

i had med Fet as my af is totally irregular

i didnt take any HCG injection or any trigger, so it cant be a false faint line

hanadiz


----------



## berry55

hanadiz - i dont want 2 get ur hopes up... but i cant see how it could b a false bfp as no HCG or trigger!!!! Wooo hooo Congratulations!!! I hope your BFP goes on to be stronger xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Hanadiz - I agree with Berry55, plus the hormone needs to have came from you and not shots because you didn't have any.  I think it's early to test, but you should be happy about it, it couldn't be any better! 
Below follows the updates to the list. Hope you are all enjoying the weekend. I won't bore you now with a long post again!
Gabi x

JABinC - FET on March 17th ?  OTD - ?
Hanadiz - FET on March 17th  OTD - ?
Lew -    FET on March 19th  OTD - April 1st
Sam  - FET on March 19th  OTD - April 2nd
Em -      FET on March 24th
Sprinkles - FET on March 24h
Zuri -    FET on March 25th
SuzeG -  FET on March 25/26th?
Mrs. Wally - FET beginning of April (tbc)
Diane - ?
Juicygem - ?
Gabi - ?
Berry55 - baseline March 24th


----------



## jaynee

Gabi - cheers Gabi good luck for tomorrow   

hope everyone is having a good weekend

Sam x


----------



## SuzeG

Hi everyone,
Hanadiz- it sounds very positive to me . keep looking after your self.
There seems to be a few of us aiming for this week. Diane- I too am at the ARGC. Was there yesterday for bloods. Now on the cyclogest and back tomorrow for bloods. I can't imagine it will be any longer than the end of the week for ET?? But completely with you on the not knowing. 
Dreading the defrost moment.
Jabinc, Lew and Sam- hope you are all resting and not finding the wait too stressful.
Zuri, Sprinkles and Em good luck for this week.
Off to bed as its an early start for blood tests tomorrow
xx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All !

How is everyone tonight? 

Gabi, I enjoyed my time in Utrecht, lots of cycling to places and people were very open and friendly. Utrecht is alot smaller than the other cities which made it easier to settle I think, also the 'student environment' always makes it easier to get to know people. The one thing that I did find difficult though was the lack of late opening shops but survived! How are you finding it? Good luck with the scan.

Berry, my heart is with you every step of the way, good luck on the 24th

Suze, I too have now started cyclogest (today), I'll be at ARGC for 7.30 am bloods tomorrow too. I've got long dark hair and brown eyes, 5ft 3, Scottish, so if you see me say hello! I had bloods again today and they said it could be Mon / Tues / Wed for transfer so really not very specific.

Sam, hope you've enjoyed the weekend too!

Hanadiz, sounds very promising!!!!   

Juicygem what a nightmare having to swap your holidays 3 times. I've just cancelled my Mon-Tues holiday and made it Tues-Wed even though they said today it could be tomorrow. If need be I'll just have to change it last minute, I've kept my diary empty so I'll work from home so if need be I can drop everything and go back to the clinic -not sure they'll be perfectly happy with that but c'est la vie. Re: lining, I have taken Viagra to thicken mine up in 2 ICSI cycles and in this FET, it seems to work.

Hugs to everyone else!

Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi and welcome JABinC and Berry55

Juicygem ~ sending you lots of POSITIVE for your lining, keep going and hopefully everything should be set to go on Thursday 

Gabi ~ lucky you with all the pressies, good luck for scan tomorrow

Lew ~ congrats on PUPO honey, try and get some rest

Diane and SuzeG ~ good luck with bloods tomorrow

Hanadiz ~ hope you had a great weekend with hubby and congrats on the bfp

Hi Taxmin, Zuri, Jaynee, MrsWally hope you're ok ladies.

Well house is ***** and span, ready for me to nest into whilst embies are nesting into me.  Am trying not to worry about it too much but am concerned about thawing of frosties, never been through FET before so no idea what to expect and my clinic arent the best at giving information on what to expect either.  Have started the pessaries, so messy, really worry that they dont work either as they are so messy, how can they work if there is so much leakage (sorry TMI).  Anyway off to bed now, try to go early so can lie down once pessary in place.

Hope everyone has managed through today ok, really sad news about Jade Goody as well, puts things into perspective huh, bless her little ones and family.


----------



## lew

Godd Morning Everyone

Internet is working - woo hoo!!!

I had a lovely day yesterday - really relaxing, especially after a hectic couple of days.  I am definitely going to try to take it easier over the next few days.  BUT, I cannot sleep - is anyone else who is on 2WW feeling like this.  I cannot stop thinking about whether or not it has worked - my poor brain is on overload lol!!

Hannadiz - congratulations on your BFP, it sounds as if it has happened for you, I'm so pleased for you.  Just got to try to stop myself from testing as early as you now   

Hiya to JABinC and berry55, lovely of you to join us, Good luck with your baseline scan Berry55

Juicygem - I really hope your lining is really thickening up now - stay   

Sprinkles - know what you mean about the 'messy' cyclogest.  I do not like them at all but hopefully will be worth it.  Sometimes (sorry if tmi) they fall out and I end up having to re-insert, which is not nice.  Glad you have managed to do all of your housework.  Good luck for ET tomorrow   

Hello to Diane 72 - hope you are ok?

Good luck with your bloods today SuzeG   

Gabbi2009 - good luck for your scan today and ET this week, will be sending you   thoughts and thanks for keeping everyone updated with dates etc - and as for your longs posts, they are brilliant   

Sam - how's it going?  Are you having the same feelings as me and not being able to sleep?

Hello to everyone else - sorry if I have missed you but good luck with whatever stage you are at  

I am taking my son to the 'funhouse' today.  I normally go in and play with him but am going to take it easy today and just watch him.  They have large sofa's in there so going to take a newspaper and put my feet up whilst he burns off some energy  

Take care everyone and am   for everyone

Lew XXX


----------



## jaynee

morning ,

i just wanted to say good luck for those having scans etc today   

*lew*- don't worry your not on your own with the sleep thing one minute i think its worked and the other it hasn't plus the fact i cant bring myself to lye on my tummy ( thats how i sleep norm) as i think i will crush them (silly i know)  . have you noticed any thing yet?

Sam x


----------



## hanadiz

morning,

i tested today again and its still positive  , i called my dr and informed him this morning he said it was early to get positive but never the less its good sign. he said my blast might have implanted shortly after the transfer. i am going to see him on thursday for blood test and full check as my blood pressure is high as i am on penesoline,

any way will test every day, as i still cant believe it its positive

i will update you, am just tired and need to sleep

hanadiz


----------



## GabiFR

Hello cycle buddies,
Hope everyone is fine today.

Hanadiz, I am so happy for you honey!     is getting more and more real, I don't think there is any doubt about it now.  You must be so excited about it!  Congratulations again.

SuzeG - good luck with the blood exam today and the thawing.   that all will work out for you.

Diane, good luck also with the blood exams, we may have ET at the same day, mine is looking like it will be next Sunday or Monday.  I am really hoping it works for you this time and I think it will after all the immune tests and medicine you are taking now.    for you.

Lew, I hope you manage to relax and get proper sleep during the 2WW.  Have you tried some relaxation techniques for falling asleep, it really works for me.  Enjoy funhouse with your son today!    for you hon.

Sprinkles, Good to have the house clean now, are you ready for tomorrow?   for the thawing hon.

Sam, how are you feeling? Hope you are managing to relax, get proper sleep to survive this   2WW.

Juicygem, hope you lining is thickening for the embies.  Did you have a good weekend?   for you.

Berry55, good luck tomorrow,    .

Em, hope you had a lovely weekend.  Are you ready for tomorrow?   for you.

Zuri, Mrs. Wally, JABinC, how are you?  hope you had a lovely weekend?

I had my scan today and lining is 7.5 and doctor said it was good but wants to have another scan on Wednesday. ET should be on Sunday or Monday, I just hope it is scheduled for Monday as I have tickets booked to visit my in-laws in Yorkshire this weekend.  I am quite pleased as last week the doctor wasn't even sure I was going to ovulate this cycle.    Tina Turner concert was great yesterday, she is amazing, I wish I get to her age like her.
Hope you all have a wonderful week and please keep posting the dates for the chart below, I have included some updates.
love,
Gabi x

JABinC - FET on March 17th ?  OTD - ?
Hanadiz - FET on March 17th  OTD - ?
Lew -    FET on March 19th  OTD - April 1st  
Sam  - FET on March 19th  OTD - April 2nd
Em -      FET on March 24th
Sprinkles - FET on March 24h
Zuri -    FET on March 25th
SuzeG -  FET on March 25/26th?
Gabi - FET on March 29, 30th?
Diane - FET on March 30th - April 1st ?
Mrs. Wally - FET beginning of April (tbc)
Juicygem - ?
Berry55 - baseline March 24th


----------



## Taxmin31

Good afternoon ladies 

Well - back to work after a lovely, relaxing w/e. Went riding on a very long hack as I won't be riding again now for the 2WW (just in case!). Mother's Day was lovely yesterday with both sets of parents round for dinner - it went well. 

Gabi - pleased Tina Turner was good, she is an amazing woman. I do hope you're scheduled for ET on Monday so you can come over to sunny England - keep us posted. 
SuzeG - how was the blood test the other day? Any other news? 
Sprinkles - It's you and me for the ET tomorrow - how you feeling? I'm quite relaxed at the moment but do keep having a sick feeling when I think about the embryos not surviving! 
Diane - hello to you in sunny Hertfordshire! I really wanted to see Michael Jackson at the O2 - might try to get some tickets from Ebay. 
Hanadiz -       Wow - Congrats, I do hope if stays a PFP - the first of, I hope, many to come from us all! 

Sorry if I missed anyone, I'm sure I have but I do send good luck wishes to everyone and love reading our messages - feels great to be part of something and chat to others in the same boat! 

Take care 

xx


----------



## Diane72

Good Afternoon All,

I'm working from home today but thought I'd take a little break with a coffee and catch up for a few minutes before moving onto my next 'chunk of work'. I don't know about all of you but I am starting to slightly go   getting anxious about will those frozen embies thaw and survive, when will the transfer happen, will it happen at all. I left at 6am (without having showered) and got to the clinic on time for my 7.30am blood tests and then when I got there they said they would phone at 11.30-12 and 'not to go to far as they may call me back in for transfer'. I had already cancelled my holiday booking for today (and really wanted to shower if I was having transfer) so I gave blood trecked back home, had a quick shower, did all my 'morning work e-mails' and then left at 10.30am as I figured that although I wouldn't be back for 11.30 surely they have to defrost the embies for a length of time. They called at 11.30 while I was still driving there and said it wouldn't be today so I about turned and drove home again to get back online and back into my day's work. I feel tired even thinking about it. Tomorrow and Wednesday I have 2 days off on annual leave so I'm really hoping its ET tomorrow but who knows. 

Does anyone know how long they take to thaw the embies? I'm guessing its all so 'on the spot' decision with me because my embies were already hatching blastocysts when they froze them so they won't leave them long to divide once thawed (both of the ones they transferred on the last cycle were already 'sticking' they both got stuck in the catheter and had to be washed out and the transfer done again!)

Taxmin, my sister got Michael Jackson tickets from e-bay and paid about £60 more than us for the 2 tickets. I have to say it was my DHs persistence that got us tickets, he spent 3 hours online intensively 'refreshing' the pre-sale website to manage to get on to buy our tickets, not sure I would have had that patience! I too really appreciate knowing we're all in the same boat and going through the same thing, its nice to feel you're not alone. Glad you enjoyed Mother's Day.

Gabi, Oooooh Tina Turner sounds great, she really is something to aspire to the way she turned her life around and is still going strong. Re: ET its actually this week they told me to expect mine rather than next week, but I now know it isn't happening today so the best guess is tomorrow or the next day but I'll believe it when I see it.   for you too!  

Hanadiz, wonderful! wonderful! wonderful!   you are our inspiration! Is it prednisolone you are on or something else?

Sam,    

Lew, hope you had a relaxing day. I'm not even on the 2 WW and finding sleeping more difficult than usual. However, I was warned that the prednisolone I'm taking for immunes may cause sleeplessness. Sending you lots of positive vibes! 

Sprinkles, yes I hate those pessaries too. I always try lie down (whether on the couch or bed) after one for half an hour if possible. Gestone injections, which I've also had, are much more painful but at least you can get it over and done with and then get on with the rest of the day.


Mrs. Wally (I always remember you from your lovely cat picture!), how are you doing?

SuzeG how was ARGC today? What number in the HCA queue were you, I was number 6 today so thought I did well! 

Berry, JuicyGem, and everyone else let me know how you are,

Diane x


----------



## hanadiz

hi,

thank you all for your thoughts and support, i still cant believe it or may be scared to, i dont know

i am on prednisolone, clexane, aspirin plus all the vitamins needed. my embies were thawed in the morning and transfered at 2 pm, my embies were frozen on day 5 and 6. 

so diane 72, they usually tell you that they will thaw ur embies tom morning and to be there at a certain time, i dont understand what they are keep delaying the transfer? what is the reason??
if it is progesterone level, my clinic didnt do any i just started cyclogest 3 times a day 5 days before the transfer with clexane injection.

hanadiz


----------



## Diane72

Hi Hanadiz,

Thanks for the info. very useful to know as mine were Day 5 and Day 6 blasts. too. Yes the reason they are delaying is progesterone. They measure it at 7.30am and then decide if they will do the transfer based on results and basically tell you what time to come as soon as the morning blood results come through (which was why I was trying to figure out thaw times as I'm about an hour and a half's drive from the clinic). They originally didn't have me on any cyclogest (sort of natural cycle) but now have me on one a day (which is far lower than I ever had during my fully medicated fresh cycles).   Hmmmmmmmmmmmm

I've also started on the prednisolone, clexane and aspirin already but not on the advice of my clinic, I started it on the advice of another specialist I've been seeing at The Miscarriage Clinic who specialises in recurrent miscarriage.

Hoping these embies can come onboard soon    

Diane x


----------



## hanadiz

hi diane72,

i thought argc usually treat for immune issues and miscarriage as well, as my clinic guy's hospital dont so i went to see dr ******* as well and he put me on the medication but i also informed my dr at guy's hospital and he agreed on what am taking, so its good they both agreed, 

is it your first time on the medicine from dr *******? or u have used them before when you mc cos my problem was i am not implanting and when i did i mc by 6 weeks,

hanadiz


----------



## GabiFR

hello cycle buddies,

*Diane*, I am hoping the embryos thaw well and ET can happen in the next days,    for you. You really deserve it and I won't forget how much you helped me when I had my m/c.

*Hanadiz*, you started the thread well for us! I wish you a very happy and healthy 8 months ahead for you!

*Em*, great that you had a lovely weekend, horse riding in sunny weather sounds great! Good luck for tomorrow.   Let us know how it goes.

*Sprinkles*, good luck tomorrow hon, let us know how it goes,  

*Sam*, it was great chatting to you earlier today. Good luck to you hon.  

*Lew*, hope you are not going  in the 2WW and enjoyed the day with your son.

Hi to *Juicygem*, *JABinC*, *SuzeG*, *Mrs. Wally*, *Berry55*, *Zuri*, hope you are having a good week.
some more updates below.
Gabi x

JABinC - FET on March 17th OTD - ?
Hanadiz - FET on March 17th OTD - ?
Lew - FET on March 19th OTD - April 1st 
Sam - FET on March 19th OTD - April 2nd
Em - FET on March 24th
Sprinkles - FET on March 24h
Diane - FET on March 24, 25 or 26th?
Zuri - FET on March 25th
SuzeG - FET on March 25/26th?
Gabi - FET on March 29, 30th?
Mrs. Wally - FET beginning of April (tbc)
Juicygem - ?
Berry55 - baseline March 24th


----------



## hanadiz

well Gabi we have so much in common so you may follow and get a  ,
i pray that everyone on this thread will get   and it will be the end for our misery,
the problem is that it get more worrying for not to mc, or anything bad happening. I guess i will be at rest after 8 months 

hanadiz


----------



## Diane72

Hanadiz,

I now look at it as a 4 WW rather than a 2 WW but I'm     for you and you are past that first hurdle, which is great!!!!!

ARGC do all the immune testing & medication aswell but after 3 m/c around the 8-10,000 HCG mark ~ 6 weeks I decide to get a second opinion as I wanted to try something different. I was on all the same medications before but at a lower dose and started clexane etc.  after transfer. The difference is ******* reco'd a much higher dose of prednisolone (25mg vs. 10mg) and I start the clexane and aspirin earlier. If I do get a positive this time (   ) I will ask ARGC to re-test my immunes and strongly suggest we consider IVIG. I have told them that I've started *******'s reco'd medication the issue with them is they are so busy I sometimes wonder if they are really looking at my case history and if my messages are getting through the receptionist to the doctors or are they are just following a standard protocol based on what blood results come in that day. So I'm trying everything. 

Gabi, thanks for all the   . Tough times like m/c do bond us as they expose us to the rawest of human emotions.     for all of us this time!

Hugs to everyone else,

Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies

Just a quick one, got some things to finish off before can chill and get ready for tomorrow.

Taxmin ~ good luck for tomorrow, I'm scared to death they'll call me in the morning and say none have survived.  I feel sick to the bottom of my stomach just thinking about it, but that could be the progesterone as well.  Hope everything goes well for you and then we'll be on 2WW woohoo.

Will catch up with everyone properly tomorrow, but sending lots of   and   and   in the meantime xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Good Morning ladies,

*Sprinkles*, hope all goes well today and you manage to get some rest.    for you. Hope all your embies survive the thaw and get strong for ET and implantation. How many embies do you have frozen and how many are you transferring?

*Em*, looks like you were quite relax yesterday, I hope you manage to get some rest for today. I am  your 3 embies survive the thaw, implant and keep growing. Have you got plenty of DVDs to watch, what are your plans for 2WW?

*Diane*, I hope you get good news at the 11:30 and get your ET today! Let us know how it goes, I am    for you. Are you going to work during your 2WW?

*Hanadiz*, thanks a lot, it's lovely of you to wish us all positive news as well. Honey, you got one milestone (a big one!) so, just try to enjoy this moment as you may be worrying about something that may never happen. I am really happy for you  

*Berry55*, let us know how it goes today,   

*Sam*, *lew*, *JABinC*, I hope you are doing well during the 2WW.    for you.

*Zuri*, *Mrs. Wally*, *SuzeG*, *Juicygem*, hope all is well, where have you been?

I am so anxious about the ET, thawing etc, this is such a long process, I'm already at day 20 of my cycle and there is no ET scheduled yet, I am just glad the doctor said it will happen as my lining has thicken, but just a matter of time. I need to go for a run after work today to get my mind off this  wait. Anyway, I have another appointment or scan and urine tests to confirm the ET... My sister is also coming to visit me tomorrow for a couple of days, which will be a good distraction as well.

  to everyone,
Gabi x


----------



## Züri

I'm here  just heard to keep up! Go for FET tomorrow, feeling very indifferent about it, not really thought about this cycle at all as convinced its just a stop gap to sue the frosties up before another fresh cycle - convincing myself this is a good way to feel - no excitement or hopes 

Hope everyone is well

x


----------



## berry55

zuri- thats the way i'm looking at my cycle this time too. lots of luck xxx

well i had my scan 2day everything was fine started taking 6 mg of climaval 2day and i have another scan and blood test on the 10th of April. they said that i have a small amount of fluid (near the lining... I'm not sure where that is...) DR said he thinks it might b a little bit of blood from AF as I'm on day 10 of cycle and still am having the odd little spot. So thats worried me a bit  

Hope every1 else is doing ok xxx


----------



## lew

Hi everyone

Hope you are all ok today?

Nothng to report here, no possible signs or anything    I am trying hard to stay   but my every thought seems to be am I or arn't I?  I had a nightmare last night, I dreamt that I had started beeding but it was from my (.)(.) and I was trying to stuff sanitary towels down my top as quick as anything.  I felt terrible when I woke up - it was really wierd      

Sam - how's it going with you - any strange dreams yet? or any possible signs?  I am really trying to stay away from pee sticks, every time I go past a chemist I think of popping in and getting one - so far I have managed to control myself   

Berry55 - glad your scan went ok - I wouldn't worry about the fluid, if they don't seems worried, don't let it bother you - they know what they are doing X

Zuri - good luck with ET tomorrow    

Gabi - hope you have a lovely run - don't worry (says she lol!) I was worried about thaw process but at the end of the day it is out of our hands but we can   

Sprinkles - Good luck for today - hope it goes well      

Hannadiz - no, there is no rest after 8 months believe me!!!  it does not stop all the way through and then when you give birth new worries take over    (nice ones though   )

My son has finished his dinner and calling me so will have to finish posting later today.  Good luck to you all

Lew XX


----------



## Tinkelbunny

ladies only marking this thread as I will be going for a medicated FET in May


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

I'm just back from leaving home at 6am, feeling somewhat empty handed. Following the blood test at 7.30 am they were supposed to call me between 11:30-12.30 to let me know if transfer was going ahead but when they hadn't called by 1pm so bored of hanging around various coffee shops with DH I went back to the clinic physically and they then said my progesterone hasn't risen enough so to now start taking 100mg gestone (which is slightly annoying as when they said just to take 1 cyclogest a day I did say I normally need gestone plus 2-3 cyclogest but they didn't listen). Anyway they are now saying Wed/Thurs/Fri for transfer but when pushed the girl told me it will be more likely Friday, so I've jsut requested a switch of my tomorrow's annual leave to Friday. It does drive you   doesn't it!

Gabi, yes it does drive you crazy, doesn't it. Thanks for all your support. Re: the 2WW I don't have much choice but to work it as I need to keep enough annual leave so that if I do a fresh cycle I have enough leave for the twice daily blood tests etc. that ARGC do during stimulation etc. I had hope to take the day off afterwards (which if it does happen on Friday should be fine as it is the weekend), if I can't I'll try at least work from home in bed. Thinking of you  

Tinkelbunny, welcome!

Lew, poor you, I had some weird dreams during my 2 WWs previously and put it down to a combination of drugs and worry. Sending you  

Berry, great news that you have started. I know its easier said than done but try not to worry   

Sprinkles, Taxmin, thinking of you, let us know how you are......

Zuri, good luck with tomorrow!   

Hugs to everyone else, catch up later.........

Diane x


----------



## Taxmin31

Good afternoon ladies

Well, I've been for the FET and all has gone well - I'm now sat with my feet up while my DH is making me soup. We were both very fortunate to have our 3 embryos survive the thaw - one 5 cell and two 4 cell, so we've had 2 of the best transferred. I have felt in a complete mood and paniced all morning about whether the embryos would survive and then burst into tears once the embryologist left - probably with relief (but the hormones don't help!) 

So - 2WW here we come. We're back in on Sun 5th April for results so fingers crossed. I'm off now until Fri when I need to go back for meeting so in the meantime, I'll be watching films and stuffing my face with biscuits and tea - off the wine now!!

Sprinkles - how have you gone on today?? Well I hope -   

Diane - I hope your embryos thaw okay and you have the transfer soon.   

Hanadiz - how are you doing? 

Lew, try and keep cool xx 

Gabi - Try and relax and have a nice few days with your sister. And, many thanks for sorting the date details for us all - much appreciated. xx

Hello to everyone else - take care and good luck to you all.

Em xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies ~ hope you are all well

juicygem ~ hi honey, how you holding up, hope you're ok sending you lots of  for lining

Gabi ~ hope you get the date you want for transfer then you can enjoy your trip to England. Hope you also have a great time with sister. My DH is from yorkshire.

Mrs Wally ~ hope you're ok, keep going soon be 27th 

SuzeG ~  you get your ET date soon

Zuri ~ good luck for tomorrow thinking of you 

Berry55 ~ great news on scan

Tinkelbunny ~ hi and welcome

Diane ~ what a performance your clinic is putting you through, its crazy. Hope all goes well for Friday. Am coping with the cyclogest a bit more now, have heard that gestone is definately not nice so counting my blessings. By the way Moonshine and Sparkle look absolutely adorable.

Lew, Jaynee and JABinC ~ hope 2WW is going ok for you, apart from the sleepless nights. Very weird dreams Lew, must be the drugs.

Taxmin so pleased your thaw and ET went well, know what you mean about breaking down in tears when they finally tell you the results. Hope you got your bacon and egg buttie your DH promised you.

We are also very lucky today, we have 8 frosties, and they took 5 out, 4 survived the initial thaw, but only 2 grew overnight, so they are the lucky ones that have moved into Chez Sprinkles. Was awake from 6 thinking they'd probably ring about 8ish as we're over an hour away from the clinic and they said we should expect transfer to be about 10.30 ish. But they didnt ring til 10 to 10 (cowboy time )

Anyways we were last in and I'd been to the loo 3 times before they called us, but think I must have a small bladder as it dont half fill up quickly again. Anyways, was slightly more uncomfortable ET than last time, but dr said it was due to hormones making cervix softer. We saw the whole thing on monitor which is truely magical, and then came all the way home with my feet up on the dashboard just in case 

Have spent the rest of the day in bed, with two furbabies who think its Christmas as they normally arent allowed in this room whilst we're at work, so there are 5 of us in the bed!!

Got lots of DVDs to watch, just finished "Forgetting Sarah Marshall" which was a bit pants as I fell asleep during it. Think I might watch an episode of Cracker next, got box set for Christmas and nearly finished it, not happy go lucky, but keeps my mind off things.

Hope everyones bearing up.


----------



## hanadiz

morning,

how is everyone doing? i hope you all are hanging on, its so hard the waiting, the thaw process and then the 2 ww. but believe it or not i ve been through 5 fresh cycles and this is my first FETand it worked, so may be FET is the answer eventhough most clinics gives it a very low success rate.

i guess the reason that it worked for cos i didnt believe it will and i was planning my 6th fresh cycle and a trip back home to my mum for vacation, i had 0% hope and it did. It was stress free FET with no hopes and expectations.

today am going to the hospital for blood test and again on friday to see how my HCG are rising and we will take it from there, 

Gabi, hope your transfer will be soon and it will be a success too  

Juicygem, keep it up your lining will be right at the time for transfer  

Zuri, goodluck for today, my 

mrs wally,    for 27th its almost there hoping for  

berry 55, good luck

Diane, I know they are driving u nuts, but do demand what you want. you are paying a fortune and its your hopes and dreams they cant do this to you. these clinics feel as if we dont work hard for the money and they know how bad we want a baby so they manupialte it for money, it makes me sick.

i usually go there ready and prepared and sometimes i tell them what i want, so give them a firm tone of voice and talk to them

taxmin, take it easy and hoping for  

as for who i didnt mention wish you a successful FET and good ending with  


will update you with blood results soon,

hanadiz


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi hanadiz

Good luck for your blood test today, hope you get great HCG results.  

It is true how clinics dont give you any good vibes on FET, but I read an article in Independent not long ago that said that there was considerable growth in success rates of FET, and you are proof of that, so thanks for the inspiration.

Wish you all the luck in the world fwith your BFP xx


----------



## GabiFR

Good Morning FET buddies,

*Zuri*, I am  everything goes well today, that the embryos thaw and you get a surprise from the FET. I am very similar to you, not creating high expectations and have already a fresh cycle to start when AF comes. What are your plans for the 2WW?

*Lew*, hoping you had no nightmares last night. Any plans for today with your son?

*Sam*, also hope your 2WW is going well. What are you up for?

*Em*, really glad your ET went well and you are now in the  2WW. Enjoy your days off work, get some good movies and try to relax. I am   for you hon.
I updated the chart with your OTD.

*Sprinkles*, I was laughing about your Xmas in bed with the fur ones! Good news you had 2 good embies "chez toi" and all went well. Take it easy, I am   for you.

*Hanadiz*, I so hope you are right about FET as we get more relax, expect less and don't have the trauma of EC. You certainly deserved the BFP after so many disappointments of the past cycles, it's behind now honey! Let us know how the blood test goes, I am thinking of you.

*Juicygem*, how are you hon? Hope all is well with you, you haven't posted for a few days,   for your scan on Thursday.

*Tinkelbunny*, welcome to the thread, and good luck for May.

*Mrs. Wally*, hope all is well with you.

*Diane*, I can't believe they didn't call you yesterday and you had to get back to the clinic for information.    on them! When are they going to let you know for sure? Are you going back for more blood tests today? I am    for you.

*Berry55*, good that you got started, don't worry about the fluid, I had it before and it was nothing.   for you.

*SuzeG*, how are you hon? Any updates on your ET? Hope you are well.   for you.

*JABinC*, hope the 2WW is not driving you .

latest updates below:

JABinC - FET on March 17th OTD - ?
Hanadiz - FET on March 17th OTD - March 25th BFP!!!
Lew - FET on March 19th OTD - April 1st 
Sam - FET on March 19th OTD - April 2nd
Em - FET on March 24th OTD - April 5th
Sprinkles - FET on March 24h
Zuri - FET on March 25th
Diane - FET on March 26th?
SuzeG - FET on March 25/26th?
Gabi - FET on March 29, 30th?
Mrs. Wally - FET beginning of April (tbc)
Juicygem - scan on March 26th, FET?
Berry55 - baseline March 24th scan and blood tests on April 10th
Tinkelbunny - FET in May

As for me, I had a run last night at home as I was to lazy to go out, but I ran 10 miles and made me feel really good. I am off to scan at 14:00hs and hopefully all is well for ET, I will come back with more news later today.

Gabi x


----------



## Taxmin31

Good morning

Sprinkles - Got the bacon and egg buttie and went for a lovely long walk in the morning with our dog.

Congrats on your 2 embryos - love the 'Chez Sprinkles' comment. How many cells did your embryos have? I wanted my embryos taking out the day before but I couldn't so mine are still very 'young' - frozen on day 2. 

I had the same experience with the full bladder situation - drank a ltr of water about 1.5 hours before due in for transfer but was desperate for a wee so went just before my appointment time (relief!) so then proceeded to drink another ltr of water before appointment. I didn't manage to get through it all so was worried that my bladder wasn't full enough but it must have been. The ET was also much more uncomfortable for me too and this morning I can feel strange 'things' down there which I didn't have last time. 
Feet up on the dashboard - te he - love it. My DH made me put my feet up all evening! 

I'm just sat watching Jeremy Kyle - oh dear - nightmare! I've already had 2 cups of tea and buscuits! Have fun watching DVDs and take it easy over the 2WW. When are you in for the test? 

Hanadiz - good luck for today!! 

Gabi - Have fun with your sister. Any news on dates for ET?

Everyone else - have a good day 

Em x


----------



## Züri

Thanks Girls

Well had FET all went OK, of my 3 frosties 2 survived and had 2 2 cell embies back on board one perfect and one slightly fragmented (they don things different over here re freezing and thawing etc... so a 2 or 4 ell embie seems to be the norm to transfer, no blasts here!

Gabi - no plans for 2WW just carry on as normal minus heavy lifting and drinking, don't want it to consume as per my last IVF cycle

Morning to everyone else and good luck to everyone who's had ET or about to have ET I hope we get lots of BFP's on this thread in the next few weeks 

x


----------



## Taxmin31

Hey Zuri 

Congrats on your FET. I asked my clinic about going to blast stage but they advised against it so 2 day transfer is only option - funny how different clinics offer different services. 

Take care during this 2WW. 

Em x


----------



## Züri

Thanks Em

My clinic is in Switzerland and the laws don;t allow freezing of any embryos that have divided into any cells and they seem to do transfer as standard at 2 day - embies are frozen at point of fertlisation so depending on how many eggs you get they keep 3 back for a fresh cycle and then freeze the remaining on day 1 then of the 3 they hold back the 2 best ones are transferred - so they have no idea of grading and quality when they decide which 3 to keep back it's just pot luck

Hard to get my head around the situation here when all i read is what people have done in the UK on here and it makes me question the treatment here too much which makes it double hard at times

Hanadiz congrats on your BFP!!! you have given me hope 

x


----------



## GabiFR

Züri,
I am in the same boat, Things are very different in Holland.  Here they don't tell us anything about the embryos.  We just know how they are at the time of transfer.  They also don't do blasts, no official OTD (we only do home pregnancy tests), etc.  Also, there is no "NHS" here, every Dutch (and non Dutch) has to have health insurance and they normally cover IVFs (up to 3 attempts I think).  We are quite lucky as we had 2 of my 3 cycles covered by my insurance but I read that they only fund 1 tx but so far they have reimbursed me .  How is the funding of IVF in Switzerland?  
Off to my scan soon.
Gabi x


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi girlies

Well justfinished watching an episode of Cracker, nearly finished box set now..... oh which film to watch this afternoon?

DH is just making lunch..... scrambled eggs and potato cakes mmmm

Zuri, congratulations on your ET, they definately do everything a little different seemingly in Switzerland, but to be honest it differs quite a bit from clinic to clinic even here in the UK, my clinic dont do blasts so dont have a choice really.

Gabi ~ good luck for scan, definately admire your exercise regime I'm a bit of a couch potato, well bed potato this week, so hats off to you

Taxmin ~ how you doing hun?  Both embryos were 6 cell, was weird really cos I asked do they not divide, 2, 4, 8, 16, 32 and dr said no not necessarily, but yours could be 8 cells in another hour, weird to then really imagine all that going on inside me    I can feel strange things down there also this time that I didnt have last time, just want to go for a wee all the time (sorry TMI) but dont think cystytis as no burning.  Maybe twinges are just because we were messed about with a bit? Keep getting a bit of cramping too but then it disappears, our bodies are such strange things!

Cant watch Jeremy Kyle just end up wanting to chuck things at the tv, my mums a great fan though she says it makes her feel better  

Oh yeah forgot have to do HPT on 10th April, which is Good Friday, so lets hope it is.  Think you're testing a little before me Taxmin.

Hope the rest of you guys are good and keeping well xx


----------



## Züri

Gabi - over here everyone has to have compulsary basic health insurance which gives amazing care then you can add add one for semi private or private hospital alternative therapies etc. My insurance costs me about £250 per month! But IVF us not covered at all be last full cycle cost us about £5200! It's great you get free goes with insurance in holland. I speak with a lady in another thread who lives in holland and she told me all about the great service over there 

However we do get an OTD and go for a blood test result

Good luck with your scan

Hi sprinkle - yes true seems there is no standard procedure any where! 

X


----------



## Mrs Wally

Hi lovely ladies,

I was reading your comments about the differences in Switzerland and Holland with interest. It must be frustrating not to be given information about your embryos. However, at the same time, I think when you are given lots of informtion then you can get too hung up and stressed out about the quality of your embryos. I know that I got so upset last time when we didn't get perfect Grade 1s again and all our embies were Grade 2 or 3. However, the clinic always point out that Grade 1 is no guarantee of pregnancy and you have just as much chance with lower grades so it makes me think the whole thing is a lottery anyway!! We had supposedly the 2 best embies put back on our last fresh cycle, but it was 2 really slow growing ones that made it to blastocyst and were still good enough to freeze. But we have been told that the survival rates of frozen blastocysts are not as good......I think we are all on a wing and a prayer really!!

Hello to everyone on the 2WW - I hope those of you who can take time off are enjoying a relaxing time, and those of you who have to go back to work (like me this time!!) I hope the time is flying by for you!

I am really rubbish I know at not doing personals but I only get 1/2 hour at work to look and it takes me almost that long to read everything that's happened since last time. However my thoughts are with you all - here's to loads more BFPs!!

I am just trying to get through the days until Friday when I have my scan - not long to wait now.


----------



## Züri

Mrs Wally you make a good point about too much info. Discussed it with hubby this morning on way to clinic that my obsession for wanting to know everything is stemming from what I read in here and how much people are told in the UK. My consultant here has basically said to me when I asked if they tested AMH levels - what point is there in you knowing and getting stressed out. They seem to think here they are the experts and know what they are doing and not to question too much and get stressed out about things that are beyond our control. Like embryos this morning, didn't give me a grade (don't think they grade here) just said here's your embryos and I questioned the one that looked fragmented and said yes it's a bit fragmented but can still produce a healthy baby so he didn't tell me anything about grades

Sorry if above is full of mistakes typing on iPhone while on sofa with feet up 

Oh and hello to Nottingham mrs walley - lived there before moving over here

X


----------



## Sprinkles

Thats very true, ignorance is definately bliss sometimes.  And to be fair what difference does it make at ET what grade they are as we arent going to turn round and say "no sorry not that one its not enough".  Definately put a different aspect on things.


----------



## hanadiz

hi

i got the blood results back and it was b hcg 22 and progesterone 45

the doctor said its ok but we repeat the test on friday to see how its increasing,

i am sick worried now?? anyone been there and it was fine

please help


hanadiz


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Hanadiz, my advice is take it one step at a time. What day past ET are you and how many days were the embies that were transferred?

Zuri, Taxmin, Sprinkles congratulations on ET-Good luck!!   

Forgive the lack of personals but I'm sooo tired. I had a chaotic day.

Following yesterday's advice, I cancelled today's holiday and swapped it for Friday but did my usual leaving at 6am to get to the clinic by 7.30 am for a progesterone test before driving out to work. I was sitting at lunch time at my desk in Hoddesdon and I got a call from the clinic that in fact they had decided to do the ET today and could I come in now, I explained I was an hour and a half's drive away but I'd leave immediately. My workplace is over an hour away from my home so I didn't have time to drop my car at home to take a train and my DH was at an appointment in Hampstead so I had to just drive straight to the clinic and he did the same and met me there (which means I basically just had to leave my car in London tonight as I didn't want to drive straight after transfer). The good news is 2 embies are now onboard, the not so good news is 3 embies didn't survive the thaw. I have to go back tomorrow at 8 am as they are going to give me IVIG because of my miscarriage history.

*My OTD is 4th April*

Diane x


----------



## SuzeG

Hi ladies,
So sorry but don't even know where to begin with personals for all.
Diane-I am so glad to hear you have had your transfer.....I think I actually saw you. I have been up at 7:30 since Mon too. Was told today would be the day then they cancelled but said I needed to come for the progesterone injections. I'd got myself into such a state as I am dreading the thawing process. I had gone back to work in Wimbledon and so then had to go back but not for what I expected. I spent most of the day in tears....I came into the waiting room around 2 (brown hair tied back...looking a wreck I discovered). So they think tomorrow. I am about to give up hope of it ever happening. SO you have spurred me on to thinking it will. We have a 2 year old so had sorted all childcare etc. So have replanned now for tomorrow.

Sorry to moan but hate not knowing whats going on. I have been really frustrated by the ARGC this time. Feel like they have not really been too interested. I'm sure they are but don't get much information given.

So hoping its our turn tomorrow and that both embies defrost....Just a pity I never got to say hello Diane- couldn't get on the site last night.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.
xx


----------



## lew

Hiya everyone

SuzeG - so sorry you feel terrible but at least you are hanging on in there, I was petrified about the thaw process but like everything else about this process it is one day at a time.

Diane - congratulations on having 2 embies on board (sorry about the other 3  )  Am       for you now for your OTD of 4th  

Hannadiz - I understand totally how you are feeling at the moment - this 2WW is absolutely killing me, I feel like I have done 4 weeks and it's only been a week   - In my opion you are pregnant, please ist back, put your feet up and relax, it is meant to be   

Sprinkles - I agree with you about perhaps staying ignorant about all of the information we are given because you start analysing every minute detail, whereas if you did not know you would not have worried about it  

Well I am great at handing out advice but have to confess I still cannot sleep so poked my dh in the early hours of this morning saying I wanted to do a test - did the test and it was negative (we only waited a couple of minutes as we were both so upset) anyway after shedding bucket loads of tears and trying to reason it out saying it was too early etc etc, dh looked at the pee stick again and it had the faintest of lines showing.  So there I am   again, because I'm not sure if it is a line or not  
Anyway I went to the chemist this morning and did a first response test and it definitely has 2 lines although one is very faint.  So I am trying very hard not to get my hopes up too much but does this mean I maybe positive but perhaps I have tested too early

Lew XX


----------



## Züri

When is official test date Lew? a very tentative congrats for the 2 lines, remember a line is a line!!!


----------



## hanadiz

hi lew,

when i did my test it was early but showed a faint line too, kept on doing it and the line was there quicker

so if faint or strong you are pregnant too,

Oh My God,   

I guess this is a lucky thread, when r u going to do your HCG test? my doctor said that cos my test date is actually on the 28th but i had positive hpt and the HCg was 22, i am pregnant we just need to repeat it on friday to make sure its increasing.

I am so happy for you

hanadiz


----------



## Taxmin31

Good morning folks! 

SuzeG - I hope you have your transfer tomorrow and both your embies defrost. 

Diane - 2 embies on board - yipee - hope you are resting now. 

Hanadiz - sorry hun, never been in the position to have a positive and measure HCG levels so I've no idea. Try and relax and not stress (difficult I know)

Re the 'knowing or not knowing' disucssion - I do believe that a little information can be destructive and we need to trust the doctors/clinics we are enrolled with and that's certainly what my DH tells me when I start questioning things! I start thinking about all sorts of 'conspiracy theories' like 'did the doctor spend enough time placing the embryos in the right place?' 'Do they really care what hapens or am I just another statistic?' 'Why won't they leave embies to blast stage - is it the cost ('cos I'm paying enough!)'  
anyway .... 

Sprinkles - Pleased you are chilling watching TV. I'm bored now so am glad to be back at work tomorrow and to get my mind off everything - can't stop thinking about being pregnant and what's going on!  Got Jeremy K on again and yes, it does make me mad listening to them! Yumm - scrambled eggs and potato cakes could just eat that! 
Well I feel the same as you - lots of strange feelings down below and cramps - I dare not think that good things are hapening so I just assume it's becuase we were proded and poked around with, but I didn't feel like this last time (didn't feel anything last time!) 
Wow - 6 cells - what day were your embies frozen at? HPT on 10th April? That's quite late on as I'm testing on the 5th. Are you testing later because you are doing it yourself? I have to go to the clinic for a blood test and it's a Sunday - must be a 7 day week clinic. 

Zuri - congratulations on your ET and hope you are relaxing now. 

Gabi - how was the scan - any news?? 

To everyone else - good luck and have a nice day.

Em xx


----------



## Taxmin31

Lew - when is your actual test date? What drugs were you taking? I only ask because I thought some drugs gave a false reading but I'd like to test a little earlier (the day before I'm due in for blood test - Sat 4th as it's my dad's birthday that day and all the family are going out) but not sure whether to bother or not as I won't bother if I'll get an inacurate result. 

Well - if you have 2 lines then congrats are in order    

Em xx


----------



## lew

Hiya everyone

Thanks for your help.  I only had et last thursday so I am really early testing I know     although every piece of advice I read says that a second line would not appear unless you are giving out the HCG hormone for pregnancy.  I am really happy but know its still early days yet.

Hannadiz - our clinic don't do the blood tests, they only give you the HPT.  Officially my test date is next Wednesday so I will wait until then to ring them as I know they will tell me off   for testing early.  Thanks for the congrats and hope you are teking it easy as well 

Taxmin31 - I did not have the hormone injection so I guess the hormone must be mine.  I think when you have the HCG shot before egg collection (or is that ET) you can then have a false reading but I had done FET on medication but no HCG shot.  I am on Estradiol and Cyclogest.  Did you have the HCG injection?  If you did I would wait until official test date but if not I think you can test earlier.  Hope this helps.

Zuri - thanks.  I am still remaining cautious but   

Sending lots of   to everyone

Lew XX


----------



## Züri

Lew did you have a HCG trigger shot for your FET? thats the only thing I would worry about for testing early, I had to do a trigger so know i daren't test until test date but i go to clinic for a blood test that day anyway

x


----------



## berry55

Lew - CONGRATULATIONS on the BFP!!! 

This is a lucky thread... i'm glad i'm on it  

Diane72 - congratulations on being pupo!  how r u? xxx


----------



## hanadiz

lew,

I did FET at guy's hospital and they only do hpt as well. I tested early and called them cos if it is positive u need to upgrade your estrogen dose,
i asked to be a private patient to  dr tarek eltoukhy, he is an excellent doctor there, i simply love him very caring and not commercial at all unlike most of the doctors I met. i need him to monitor me closely as nhs only see you after 12 weeks and i dont want to risk anything.
My fet was on tuesday the 17th and i did the hpt on Sunday 22nd, crazy i know. i am sharing my story cos its similar i tested very early too

hanadiz


----------



## lew

Hi Hannadiz

Yes we do seem similar.  I had et on 19th and tested today - 26th.  I realise the line is faint but because I did not have a trigger hcg shot, the hormone can only come from me?  I can't seem to bring myself to ring the clinic as I have tested so early.  It's not as if I can just pop in either as it is a 2 and half/3 hour journey from my home (we re-located south and I did not want to move my embies).  I think I will leave it a couple of days and then give them a call -    I'm a coward!

Zuri - did not have the trigger shot so am guessing the hormone can only come from me but am staying slightly cautious just in case it is a false positive.

Thanks for your wishes

Lew XX


----------



## Mrs Wally

Lew - that sounds like brilliant news to me, like you say that line is coming from you and not the drugs. I hope this is your dream come true.

Diane 72 - congrats on PUPO and I am sending loads of   your way that this is your time. I was on festive fairies same time as you and berry.

Can't wait for tomorrow to come around - will my lining be thick enough? How many times do you have to go back for blood tests after the 1st one, and before ET?


----------



## juicygem

Hi Ladies,

I finally have some good news. Had my scan this lunchtime and my lining is 8.3 and can have my embryo transfer. It's next Wednesday now instead of Tuesday, but I'm pleased to be moving forward. 

Handiz, did you just do your FET at guys? Mr EL Toukhy did my fresh transfer in Novemeber because Mr Khalaf couldn't do it. He seemed really nice (very kind eyes)

When say they will monitor you more closely does that mean you will be having more scans? You tested 6 days after transfer got a BFP..wow well done. What did Guys say? Did you have a blast transfer?

Hope your lining is thick enough Mrs Wally  

Congratulations Lew on your BFP, well done 

Hope everyone else is well and send   vibes to you all.

Juicygem xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Juicygem ~ brilliant news, and 8.3 that’s a great lining, am so pleased for you, you must be very relieved.  Good luck for Wednesday x

Mrs Wally ~ good luck for tomorrow

SuzeG ~ So sorry for your hassle as well.  Hope thaw and ET gone well for you today xx

Zuri, Gabi, Berry5, Tinkelbunny ~ hope you’re all ok

Diane ~ What a load of messing about your clinic do especially as you say you don’t exactly live round the corner, however great news that you finally got to ET and your little ones are on board.  Sending lots of PMA to them.  Hope you don’t mind me asking but what’s IVIG?

Lew ~ huge congrats my dear, you’re very brave for testing early, wishing you all the very best x

Hanadiz ~ sounds like you definitely do  have a wonderful dr

Jaynee, JABinc ~ How’s 2WW going for you?

Taxmin ~ totally with you on all the questions, as am a bit of a control freak, but for sanity’s sake I sometimes have to talk myself out of asking too much.  Embies were frozen at day 2 stage, and when thawed were left for another day so they were day 3’s when put back, am guessing that implantation starts today until Monday if what I’ve read is true (day 5 to 10).  My clinic make you do your own HPT at home yes, no visit for bloods or anything like that at all, isn’t it strange how every one is different.  To be honest 17 days wait seems an awful long time but guess they have their reasons, and am not the type of girl who is intrigued so don’t want to test any earlier, the fear of BFN far outweighs wanting to know as soon as possible for me.  I’d go back to work if that wasn’t more stressful than this to be honest, that’s why I booked some time off.  We’re waiting for redundancies to be announced so it could well be in the worst case scenario I could get a BFN and notice that I have no job!  Wonderful huh.  So thought at least if I take this week off am giving myself a fighting chance to stay positive.

Hope everyone is good, back to the tv watching for a while, DH is away tonight so just me, Fred and Wilma, and the furbabies x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Sprinkles i had a look at IVIG here goes:

IVIg

Having to go through one miscarriage <http://sharedjourney.com/loss/overview.html> can be terribly upsetting; experiencing multiple miscarriages can be devastating. However, depending on the reason for your recurrent pregnancy <http://sharedjourney.com/articles/ivig.html##> loss, treatment may be available to help you maintain a pregnancy. Intravenous immunoglobulin G (IVIg) is an intravenous drug given to women prior to conception through to the sixth month of pregnancy. Although it won t help all women, those who have experienced recurrent pregnancy loss due to autoimmune factors may find that IVIg is just what they need to maintain their pregnancy.

What is IVIg?
Using donor blood that has been washed and processed, IVIg is made up of human-derived antibodies. These antibodies help to keep your immune system from recognizing an embryo or fetus as foreign and attacking it. More specifically, IVIg aids in minimizing the actions of natural killer (NK) cells <http://sharedjourney.com/define/nk.html> . Amplified levels of NK cells can prevent an embryo from implanting as well as interfere with the proper development of the placenta, which in turn prevents the embryo from developing normally. All of these factors can result in a miscarriage.

Precisely how IVIg works is not entirely clear. It is thought that the drug may block those antibodies that cause your body <http://sharedjourney.com/articles/ivig.html##> to reject a pregnancy. However, it is also speculated that IVIg may work by soaking <http://sharedjourney.com/articles/ivig.html##> up and defusing the harmful antibodies that can interfere with a pregnancy.

Who is IVIg Intended For?
In general, women who have elevated levels of natural killer cells resulting in recurrent miscarriages are thought to benefit the most from IVIg treatment. Yet, recent research has also shown a connection between increased natural killer cell activity and antiphospholipid antibodies <http://sharedjourney.com/define/apa.html> (APA): it appears that those with APA are more likely to have elevated NK cells.

Typically, women whose miscarriage problems were linked with APA were treated exclusively with heparin <http://sharedjourney.com/articles/hep.html> and aspirin <http://sharedjourney.com/articles/aspirin.html> . Because of the relationship between APA and NK cells, however, more fertility specialists are testing women affected by APA for NK cells as well. If there are elevated levels of NK cells, then these women will likely be treated with IVIg instead of the common treatments for APA.

IVIG Infusion Therapy
In general, IVIg therapy should be started from the first month of pregnancy and continue until the 28th week of pregnancy. However, there is some evidence to suggest that administering IVIg infusions even before pregnancy occurs may be beneficial in preventing miscarriage. IVIg therapy is often done monthly and doses can be given anywhere from one to three consecutive days.

Because IVIg is administered intravenously, to receive this treatment, an IV catheter will be inserted into a vein in your hand or lower arm. This will allow the IVIg solution to slowly drip into the vein and enter your system. Although IVIg can be administered in your home under the supervision of a nurse, the very first time you receive treatment you will need to visit your fertility specialist. The first infusion is always done in a clinical setting under proper supervision in case you experience a severe reaction to the drug.

In order to guard against unpleasant side effects, IVIg infusion must be done slowly. This means that one session can take several hours to complete. However, if you seem to be dealing with the treatment well with minimal side effects, it may be possible to complete treatment sessions sooner. Just how much IVIg a person should receive can vary as dosage is calculated according to your weight.

Side Effects of IVIg Treatment
There are a variety of side effects associated with IVIg infusions. Typical side effects include:

* Fever and chills

* Nausea

* Back pain

* Headache

* Skin irritation at the site of infusion

* Occasionally, pain in arm during infusion

Just how severely you will notice these side effects depends upon the amount of IVIg you receive and for how long. Generally, those receiving lower, shorter dosages report fewer side effects than those women who receive a three-day dose. In some cases, side effects can take a while to appear, causing a delayed reaction to occur 24 to 72 hours after treatment. Some women notice that they are better able to tolerate the IVIg therapy and experience fewer side effects as they continue with the treatment.

Cost and Success
IVIg therapy can greatly improve your chances of having a successful pregnancy after recurrent miscarriage. Some studies have shown a success rate as high as 80% with IVIg treatment.

/links


----------



## hanadiz

juicygem,

I had ICSI in November as well, and my FET was done in guy's hospital as they had my frozen embies there. I had 4 balst frozen. I am now going there as a private patient which means they do scan every 2 weeks, blood test and make sure my pregnancy is going on well. Mr El Toukhy is very kind I met dr khalaf but personally didnt feel comfortable with him, dr ready she seems she couldnt focus much. Mr el toukhy is so caring he make sure everything is ok even the nurses there praise him for his kindness. I might stick with till birth, we will see. i need to take it week by week.

hanadiz


----------



## Sprinkles

Thanks Tinkelbunny.  Wow there are so many different tests and treatments that can be done with this whole fertility thing but sounds like IVIG has amazing success rates.  Always useful to know about options, but am guessing not all clinics do IVIG as a matter of course.  I know my clinic wont, they dont even do immunology tests.  Anyways here's back to PMA


----------



## Taxmin31

Hellooooo

Lew - I did have a trigger shot so will be leaving it until D Day! Congrats to you then, must be your hormones. 

Juicygem - 8.3 that's great - good luck for next Wednesday. 

Sprinkles - I've read implantation is from day 5 to 10. I wonder what day mine were - I think they must have been day 2 as they were frozen on day 2 and then just thawed in the morning of ET, which would technically still count on day 2? Oh well - what will be will be. My implantation could be between tomorrow and Wed then. 
It is strange how each clinic does things differently - I wonder why they choose the protocol they use - money/data or success? 
You are right about the fear of a BFN - for some reason I have a mental block about seeing a positive pregnancy test. I've done that many, all negative, that I just can't ever imagine looking at a test and seeing a positive, so will be waiting for the official test on Sunday.  
I hope your job is okay - yes stay off work and relax. You don't need any extra stress at the moment although I nipped down to the vets for some tablets for my dog and ended up having an argument with the receptionist - she was really rude or am I just overly sensitive!!? 

Are you still having funny feelings down there? I am - what drugs are you on? I'm on Progynova - an Estradiol tablet taking 4 a day and then I have to use 2 pessaries on a night (lovely - NOT!) I wonder if it's just feelings from my womb lining being so abnormally thick!! If I'm not pregnant I'll probably have the worst period in the history of periods (I'm already naturally on for about 2 weeks as it is!!) 

Have a nice quiet night tonight with your furbabies.

Good luck to everyone

Em xx


----------



## Diane72

Good evening All,

Just in from the clinic, after Tinkelbunny's wonderful explanation of IVIG, you'll know I spent most of the day hooked up to a drip (5 hours).

Sprinkles, you are correct not all clinics do IVIG but quite a few of the London ones and CARE Nottingham do. Many just give steroids- prednisolone and dexamethasone to deal with immune issues which is sufficient for many people. However, in the last 2 rounds I was on prednisolone and still miscarried around 6 weeks, hence why I am now trying IVIG (aswell as 25mg prednisolone, 40mg clexane, baby aspirin and 100mg gestone). There is also a very new method called 'intralipids' they are now trialling in the US which also addresses immune issues and I've heard Mr. Gorgy who practices in Wimpole Street has started so its another future option. I'm hoping no-one needs to but if anyone does need to know about further testing and options for recurrent miscarriage, I'm happy to share.

Re the discussion that everyone is having on: the 'amount of information', I have to confess I am of the school of thought that I have the most to gain from ensuring I know the latest research in fertility and trust no-one, especially as my case has become more unexplained and less straightforward. However, I think everyone has to approach this journey the way it makes them feel most comfortable.

Em, good luck holding out for test day  

Hanadiz, your HCG roughly doubles every 2 days so if you tested earlier than test day your HCG sound fine.

SuzeG. how are you today? what a shame I never saw you. Re:ARGC, it is frustrating. However, I just keep reassuring myself that although they are totally chaotic they must be doing something right to have the highest success rates in the country, so hang on in there. 

Juicygem,wonderful news on 'moving forward'.

Lew, sounds like good news    

Mrs Wally, Yes  I remember you from Festive Faeries, good luck tomorrow. Re blood tests and timing on transfer I think it varies based on both the clinic's protocol and your blood results.  

Berry, yes hopefully this is a lucky thread! Hope you are well?

Zuri, hope you are well?

Gabi, any news? 

Hugs to all and  

Diane x


----------



## SuzeG

HI all
Lots of positive news it seems for all.

I am elated as had the transfer. I went up and hung around all morning but it was worth the wait. My 2 embies defrosted and were both tranferred. It all happened quite quick as there was a gap in the day. Am feeling much more relaxed.
My OTD date is April 5th. 

Good luck to you all.


----------



## Diane72

Suze, YAY! Congratulations!


----------



## hanadiz

hello,
i just came back from the hospital did my hcg and progesterone blood test, no i just need wait for them to call me back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

please  God   let my HCG double

hanadiz


----------



## Mrs Wally

Hanadiz, fingers crossed for you.

Suze - hurrah, 2 little ones on board, hope they snuggle in.

Had my scan this morning, lining was over 9 which they said was very good, and ovaries quiet, so now am just waiting for my blood results. If that's ok, they don't think they will need to see me again until transfer which would likely be Day 20 (next saturday) as they are blasts.

Feel great that everything is looking good so far, but then again I have never had problems - just never get pregnant! I WILL stay positive, no matter what!


----------



## Diane72

Mrs Wally, good news, not long now until those embies can come onboard

Hanadiz, I'll be thinking of you   

D


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies

Mrs Wally ~ great news from scan, that’s a very comfy lining for your embies

SuzeG ~ congrats and welcome to the 2WW, 5th April be here before you know it my dear

Diane ~ much respect for being on a drip for 5 hours, thanks for the offer on discussing further tests a bit more, might take you up on that but need to believe that this tx is going to work first.  And I think you’re right everyone has to approach the journey which is right for themselves, work or not to work, tell people or not tell people, test early or not test early its every individuals different opinion and what works right for them.

Gabi ~ any news hun?

Juicygem, Lew, Jaynee, Zuri, Tinkelbunny, Berry ~ hi hope you are well

Hanadiz ~ fingers crossed for you

Taxmin ~ nasty receptionist, cant be doing with rude people  .  Twinges have disappeared a little down below still there but not as persistent as last few day.  Apart from that dont have any symptoms at all.  Am on estrelle solo 2mg 3 times a day, and 400g pessaries twice a day one in the morning and one at night.  I'm quite lucky with my periods never really had heavy ones at all, but the one I had whilst down regging definately knocked me for six was hellish.

Another day of chilling just watched Greys Anatomy from last night, deciding what to watch next...... Oh and then its lunch!

Whats everyone else up to today?

 to everyone


----------



## GabiFR

hello girls,

sorry for not posting in the past days but I have been really busy with my sister here and I am also very busy at work at the moment I had no time to even get to FF.
My updates,  ET is scheduled for Monday so just hoping the embies will thaw and all goes well.  I m heading to Yorkshire later today for the weekend and sister goes back to Rio.  I had two really late nights with her, last night we were chatting until 3am, and I was up at 6:30 to come to work. I need a sleep!

Lew, I am so happy for you!   the line gets darker as the days go by, but it's fantastic news!!!  

Mrs. Wally - good news from your lining and good luck for the embies!

Hanadiz - I am sure you will get good news from the hospital.  Let us know how it goes anyway and I am     for you!

SuzeG - congrats on being for having the embies onboard! What are your plans for today and the 2WW?

Diane - how are you feeling now at the 2WW? Did you manage to get some rest after the transfer?     to you hon.

Em - I hope you are feeling well and you enjoy your day back at work. Any plans for the weekend? No horse riding for you! 

Zuri - how is the 2WW going?      for you.

Juicygem - also good news on your lining.    for you.

Sprinkles - Hope you are feeling fine and enjoying the week off, try not to worry about the job now, you can't do anything about it anyway.  Enjoy your relaxing day!     for you.

Hi to Sam, JABinC, Tinkelbunny, Berry55, hope you are all ok. 

Finally, some updates to the chart below, hope I get the dates right, let me know if I don't.
Gabi x

JABinC - FET on March 17th   OTD - ?
Hanadiz - FET on March 17th  OTD - March 25th BFP!!!
Lew -    FET on March 19th  OTD - April 1st  
Sam  - FET on March 19th   OTD - April 2nd
Em -      FET on March 24th  OTD - April 5th
Sprinkles - FET on March 24h OTD - April 10th
Zuri -     FET on March 25th OTD - April 7th
Diane - FET on March 25th  OTD - April 4th
SuzeG -  FET on March 26th  OTD - April 5th
Gabi - FET on March 30th
Juicygem - FET on April 1st
Mrs. Wally - FET on April 4th
Berry55 - baseline March 24th scan and blood tests on April 10th
Tinkelbunny - FET in May


----------



## Sprinkles

Wow Gabi sounds like you're having a really busy time of it hope you're making time for yourself too.  Congrats for Monday and good luck, praying for your embies through the thaw.  Hope you enjoy Yorkshire, its a bit windy up north here at the moment so make sure you've got something warm.

Thanks for keeping the list up to date too, it really helps on trying to keep up with where everyone's up to x


----------



## berry55

Gabi - its nice u have ur sister over, it will take ur mind off everything. Good luck for monday!    How many embies u got? praying that it works for you xxx


----------



## Taxmin31

Good afternoon to all

I'm at work at the mo and am feeling much better as my mind is not totally consumed with embryos and pregnancy tests!!! 

Gabi - nice to hear from you - thinking about you on Monday and have a lovely time in Yorkshire - you'll only be a few miles away from me. I'm afraid the weather isn't forecast to be that good. xx

SuzeG - congratulations on your transfer and welcome to the 2WW! I too am testing on the 5th so fingers crossed for both of us! 

Hanadiz - good luck and fingers crossed      

Mrs Wally - That's a nice thick lining for your embies. 

Sprinkles - carry on relaxing! Enjoy the telly and chill. 

Everyone else - helloooo and have a lovely weekend!!


----------



## eeyore5700

Hi ladies 

Just wondering if its ok to join.

I have had natural FET on 20.3 and now waiting to do test on 3.4.09.

I could really do with some support as had failed IVF in sept/oct and just convinced this is pointless. 

     everyone gets there BFP


----------



## Züri

Hi eeyore you sound in the same frame of mind as me! I had FET on Wed after a failed first ICSI in Feb, convinced that it's unlikely to work - but secretly praying it will! eek can't believe i just admitted that!  
x


----------



## hanadiz

my blood results came back and it went down from 22 to 10

so i am not pregnant, i dont know what to do anymore

i am davestated


hanadiz


----------



## Sprinkles

Ah hanadiz so sorry hun, can it not change before your OTD and go up again?


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hanadiz so sorry


----------



## jaynee

Hanadiz -     so sorry hun

hi to everyone will be back later

samx


----------



## Sprinkles

so sorry Hanadiz  sending you loads of hugs honey xxxx


----------



## Taxmin31

Hanadiz - I'm so sorry. Could the result change or is that definitely it? I know how devastating it is - please hang on in there and there'll always be next time (I know that's no cancellation at the moment).  

Eeyore - hello and welcome to our little FET group. I'm same as you - had failed IVF/ICSI in Nov and am not sure it will work but, like Zuri, I'm secretly hoping and praying it does. Good luck for the 3rd.    

xx


----------



## juicygem

Hi Hanadiz,

So sorry for your disapointing news.  Did they say why you would have tested positive? Do they know what happened?

If you want to chat later today/this evening send me personal message and I'll call you xx

Big 

Juicygem xxx


----------



## berry55

hanadiz - i'm so sorry   take care. lots of love xxx


----------



## Züri

Really sorry Hanadez - out of interest how early did you test from your OTD? is OTD Monday? and did you do a HCG trigger?

I can't imagine the disappointment you are feeling, this is the main reason why i will stick firm and not test until my blood test on OTD, I am not sure i could put myself through getting hopes built up for it not to be - this journey is just so hard 

xx


----------



## GabiFR

Hanadiz, I am so sorry for you hon,    . Did the doctor say anything?  Take your time hon, we are here for you.

Gabi x


----------



## hanadiz

thank you for the support,

i am davestated, i was thinking of how my baby would look and when i will give birth,

i tested hpt 5 days after transfer as i had balst embies, then on 8th day after transfer i did hcg and it was 22 the doctor said its ok but we need to make sure its increasing but sadly it decreased

i dont know why even though my embies are very good and we thawed 2 and both survived very well,

i did all the immune issues but nothing, so i wonder what is going on

good i kept my oppointmet at ARCG in may to do a fresh cycle. what is you feedback on them? i know they have very high success rate but i have the feeling they have too many patient to be attentive or caring. please a feedback will be great.

i am trying to stay positive and think next time it will hold and stay for 9 month.

i guess i became immune against failing cycle, in May it will be my 6th fresh cycle and we still have 2 frosties, i will keep them till later

i hope your luck is better than mine as its hard to feel you are there and see the positive hpt then it vanishes, so doing hpt or not doesnt make a difference as nothing is garunteed, i know i am being negative honestly that how i feel at this point.

hanadiz


----------



## Züri

Hanadiz, again I am so sorry - I really can;t imagine how you must be feeling - its hard enough to get a negative result but to see a pos then for it to be a negative is just cruel!

So are you planning on a fresh cycle next time and keeping your other 2 blasts on ice? any reason for this? is it because your appointment is due and you need to keep it?

I have heard good things about ARCG but also that a cycle is very expensive is it true it costs about £12k? 

I really hope your next cycle is successful for you xx


----------



## hanadiz

thank you Zuri its more than cruel, its like someone stapping you in the heart and twisitng it

i know that ARCG are expensive but they have very good success rate,

i want to try a fresh cycle as they have better chances and i am keeping my other two frosties for later may be when i get a bit older and then i may use them

i dont know why exactly but i want to have  a fresh one hoping for better chances

hanadiz


----------



## Diane72

Hanadiz,

I am so so sorry. I, like others I know on this thread, do know how hard it is to see that positive and then lose it. Nothing prepares you for it.    

Re the questions on ARGC. Yes it is roughly £12K all in when you add up all the blood tests, drugs etc. and if you end up having extra investigations like a hysteroscopy or treatments it can be more (e.g IVIG I had yesterday was £1600). However, you are not paying like for like, their process is much more intensive with at least once daily and often twice daily blood tests during stimulation (which they review and adjust medication daily based on), they are open 7 days a week and if you have had failed attempts they have a number of drugs/treatments/tests that may address the reason. I did my first round at ARGC and then a second round at Herts & Essex, then decided to go back for my third back at ARGC (even though Herts & Essex is literally 5 mins. drive from my work and ARGC is 1.5-2hrs from my work).  There is no doubt that Herts & Essex was easier to work around, stuck to appointment times, had far less cramped facilities and infinitely more 'customer care' and was half the price. You have seen the frustrations Suze and  have had with lack of info., lack of 'face time' wth doctors etc. at ARGC. However, I went back as I do think them reviewing your daily blood results and tailoring your drugs, 'the right time' to transfer etc. rather than being based on a protocol (much as it can be frustrating when you are trying to work round the unpredictability and lots of waiting around) as well as their use of innovative techniques is what probaby gives them their stepchange higher success rates than most other clinics. Everytime, I feel at the end of the line with their lack of 'front of house' skills I go back on the HFEA site compare the stats. and justify to myself I don't really care about 'someone holding my hand' and 'being nice' what I care about is can they deliver. In summary, I think for someone who has had a number of failed attempts they are worth going to and spending the extra money but do expect it to be much more frustrating and intensive than most other clinics. If you have any other questions Hanadiz, happy to help.

Must go now but will be back later to catch up with everyone else.....


Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

hanadiz ~ again so sorry honey for your news, wishing you all the luck in the world for your next try  

eeyore ~ so sorry I forgot to say hi, and a big welcome to you, good luck for your tx 

Well thought I was doing too well, been awake since 2 and spent the last couple of hours writing a pros and cons list on getting made redundant, I really need to put it to one side as I cant let the worry of that take over my focussing on tx, but its so hard, especially in todays climate.  Am doing so well on being positive and visualising embies settling in dont want to be distracted by other stuff, but its hardly a small worry.  Anyway hopefully list will reinstall positivity and get back to the job in hand - Fred and Wilma.

Hope everyone's ok x


----------



## SuzeG

So sorry Hanadiz. You must be gutted. Its such a nightmare journey...but you will get there...you have to believe it.

RE: ARGC although at times I have found it frustrating particularly during this FET its largely down to lack of 'face to face' doctor time when I wanted questions answered. HOwever as a mother of a beautiful little boy from our first fresh cycle I know the constant daily blood tests and detailed look into everyones indivdual circumstances and bodies ...it is all worth it. Plus the costs. As Diane said the costs are for exactly what happens. I have nothing esle to compare it to but from friends who have gone elsewhere you pay for the attention to looking into your blood results and scans. If that means less patient caring time then its worth it. 

I originally began on a natural FET in FEb and at the last minute was told it wouldn't happen. This was after 6 daily visits (leaving home at 6) so was v disappointed as they didn't explain that this could happen. I later found it written at the very bottom of a sheet they gave me.

They did stick me straight on a medicated and have literally chosen the day after monitoring my progesterone, oestrogen and lining. I now feel that if its a BFN it is nothing to do with me and my body. I'm a great believer in fate and if its meant to be then it will be. I feel the ARGC have given me the greatest chances of success possible.

As for the 2ww finding it hard to relax and its only 2 days!! HOw is everyone else coping?


----------



## chablisgal

Hello ladies.. please could I join you?  

I am on my 1st FET. I had a fresh cycle in Oct 08 and got 4 frozen embies. I then started this cycle and did Buserrelin (which seemed to go on forever!) got to the scan stage and then with a 9mm lining went for the transfer yesterday. Sadly only one of the 4 survived so I only have one back on board and I know it only takes one but I have been really tearful since the ET and am having real trouble in staying positive. How do I know it is still there? Has it gone already? Am I being careful for nothing? I know its stupid and I can't do any more than just take it easy but IT IS SO HARD!!! I just have to    that its OK there on its own and fighting to grow bigger...

What makes it worse is that DH works in the US and he flew back there yesterday am so I am on my own (although my mum came and stayed over last night which was good) Having done all my hoovering and emptied the dishwasher she has just gone. I really felt that FF got me through the last 2ww.   Everyone was so fab and you know you are not on your own!!

My OTD is 13th April. Is anyone else at the same stage?

Is there anything I should be doing/ not doing/ eating/ drinking at this stage? 

Thanks for reading.

xx


----------



## berry55

Chablisgal - to to stay positive, i know it is hard. I;m on day 19 of D/R now and it feels like i've been on d/r forever!! and still got a couple of weeks to go  I only have 1 embie to try with... and to be honest i'm really not banking on it thawing, but if it does then i have every chance that this will be the 1!! Your in with that chance, try to keep ur chin up and stay positive. Lots of luck and love xxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi and welcome chablisgirl, seems like we have similar dates, I also had fresh cycle in October last year and am on my first FET.  I notice you're from Manchester are you at Care or St Marys?  sending you some   hoping it makes you feel a little better, this is one heck of a journey to go through and you are a very strong woman to do this, especially whilst DH in US.  How long is he away for?  We're here whenever you need someone to chat to, and hope we can help xxx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

I've just got my car mirror replaced and a duplicate tax disc so feeling happy I'm roadworthy again. I quite spectacularly lost my road tax on the A10 last week as it blew out the window (I felt almost as foolish as someone running out of petrol as I saw it disappear in the fast moving traffic). Then, after the last minute ET kerfuffle last week (if you remember I had left my car in London due to our last minute ET notice), my  DH kindly drove me in for the IVIG the next day, left me at the clinic, left his car and drove my car back to our home's nearest train station  and took the train back into London to drive me home in his car. Yes he is an angel as that is alot of driving back and forward in one day as each trip is 1.5hrs. Anyway we went to pick up my car yesterday and someone had nicked my wing mirror (there was absolutlely no broken glass it had just simply disappeared). I definitely am hypersensitive as I felt totally overwhelmed over such a trivial thing and now its all fixed I realise its just everything seems bigger than it should do during the 2WW. I am truly going   

Berry, I'm    for you!

Chablisgal, it is an emotional roller coaster. re:drink: they say stay 'well hydrated', follow the same food advice as you would if you were pregnant and brazil nuts I beleive are supposed to help implantation. There are various positive and negative views on pineapple juice that just all seemed a bit complicated for me so I personally avoid it.

Suze, yes I too am going crazy and I am only on day 3. In some ways glad I'm going back to work on Monday as it will distract me (hopefully!).

Sprinkles, sorry to hear about the job situation. My company just announced a merger the week before last, which in  time I'm sure will bring redundancies once they have worked it all out. My DH is a mortgage broker so my income is critical for sustained rounds of treatment so of course it can be stressful. However, I think we just need to take it one step at a time and   it all works out. 

Eeyore, welcome!

Hanadiz, still thinkng of you...

Gabi, I hope you are enjoying your weekend with your sister, I'm going to be     for you on Monday    

Zuri, Juicygem, Taxmin, Jaynee, Tinkelbunny, Mrs Wally and everyone else, hope you are well.....

Diane x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

ladies hang in there we need your positive results to keep us motivated.


----------



## chablisgal

Sprinkles said:


> Hi and welcome chablisgirl, seems like we have similar dates, I also had fresh cycle in October last year and am on my first FET. I notice you're from Manchester are you at Care or St Marys? sending you some  hoping it makes you feel a little better, this is one heck of a journey to go through and you are a very strong woman to do this, especially whilst DH in US. How long is he away for? We're here whenever you need someone to chat to, and hope we can help xxx


Hi Sprinkles.. thanks for those words. I am at CARE in MAnchester. Where are you?


----------



## juicygem

Hi Ladies,

Big welcome to Chablisgirl sending you   vibes - hope your embie is getting comfy. 

I think we all feel that a FET cycle seems to take forever. I have been taking meds for this cycle since the 18th of February and I still haven't made it to ET yet!! I'm taking it easy and actually being nice to my DH, perhaps the fact I'm stopped down regging and am now taking progesterone has made me less of a grumpy head . I'm actually feeling quite good apart from the super sore boobs 

Diane72 sound like you've been having a testing time, with all the last minute arrangements and car hassles. Hope you are coping OK with all the extra stress  

Sprinkles hope you job holds up. They made a bunch of people redundant at my place in Jan and I'm concerned that they might have another round soon  

Gabi I'm   you get the result you so deserve on Monday.

Hanadiz, hope you are Ok sweetie. I think you are incredibly strong sending you another  

Mrs Wally glad things are moving forward for you 

Lew good luck for you OTD on wednesday   

Zuri hope the 2ww is going OK for you  

Lots of    vibes to you other ladies too. Sorry if I've missed anyone xx

Juicygem xxx


----------



## bettylou

Hello everyone, is it ok if I join you here?

I've also found reading the message boards and advice really helpful, but haven't been brave enough to join in before today.

I'm on FET cycle. Had scan last week and lining is thick enough to do ET next Tues. Thought I had been coping really well, merrily following the drug schedule on my own...but got really upset after scan. I think it hasn't felt real up until this point and now I feel paralysed with fear about what I'm going to do if it doesn't work. 

Had 1st IVF last year that ended with MC at 6 weeks in Oct. I think having a scan brought all those feelings back and I'm starting to panic about getting through the 2ww and beyond...

I know I need to stay positive, but would welcome any advice from you brave ladies.


----------



## Sprinkles

Evening girlies

bettylou ~ hi and welcome, blown you some bubbles.  Sorry for your loss last year and sending lots of   for this tx.  I'm by no means expert at any of this but if you have any questions I'm sure we can all help or at least point you in the right direction.

chablisgirl ~ I'm at St Marys, am grateful its NHS but to be honest its not the best, I cringe every time I have to go the loo.

juicygem ~ only 4 more get ups and then you'll be with us PUPO, keep going hun you've been so patient getting this far.  Oh and there will be one hour less to wait as clocks go forward tonight  

Hope everyone's holding out.  Had a funny day today, funny strange rather than funny ha ha.  Boobs are a little sore, but in a really odd place, only under my arms, really weird.  And have felt rather light headed all day, and had a few AF pains.  Am only 4 days past transfer and am hoping they are snuggling in pains rather than AF.


----------



## tish-tash

Hi there everone, was wondering if i could join you?
I must admit i am not very good at keeping up with everybody so i'll apologise now. 
I haven't posted anything on the site since last oct when i found out that my pregnancy had ended when i had my day 35 scan. I was gutted.
Now i'm back on track after FET on tues 24/03. NOT ENJOYING THE 2WW


----------



## Diane72

Good Morning All,

Tish-tash, Betty Lou welcome! and Good Luck!

Betty Lou, sorry to hear how you are feeling. 

It is tough after a m/c as I know a few of us on this thread have experienced, you are not alone. Here's a few poems I wrote after my first m/c that I re-read every now and then to keep myself putting one step in front of the other. I also have a treatment diary called ICSI treatment after miscarriage on the ICSI Treatment diary pages if it helps to know you are not alone. Sometimes it is really tough but I just keep saying to myself my future baby needs me to stay strong and fight for her/him so I carry on on this long and stoney path and every time my feet bleed it only serves to toughen up the soles of my feet so I can take that next step for them.

Hugs to everyone else, will catch up later.......  Diane x

'Dear Mummy'

Dear Mummy I know you are sad today, 
I have heard you crying so many times,
I see your heart is breaking,
You have shut out the world, turned off the lights,
I know the pain you feel inside is unbearable,
Screaming at Daddy, pushing him away will not help.

God told me today, mummy is crying for my tiny baby brother,
He told me that you felt life was no longer worth living,
That you feel you can't go on, all energy gone,  
I saw you lying in bed, unable to talk, 
The Angels told me you were the saddest you have ever been,
That you just want to sleep and never wake up.

But Mummy, I am waiting here, waiting for my turn,
I need you Mummy, I need you to be strong,
God told me that I can come to you, but first Mummy needs to get better,
What about me Mummy? Won't you smile for me?
Tomorrow is a new day, will you spend some time thinking of me,
I too long to be in your arms, to be held for the first time.

Dear Mummy, promise me you will try,
I have heard what God and the Angels had to say,
I know you are sad, I know you will miss the other baby,
But please give me a chance, 
Let tomorrow be my day, the day Mummy thought of me,
I love you Mummy.  

A few months after miscarriage:

My Dearest Child

Today Mummy woke up brighter,
I thought I could never move on, never move forward,
But here I am and it is a new dawn,
I am thinking of you, dreaming of holding you in my arms,
I thought I would never dream again

Mummy will always love the baby she lost, but you are important too,
I tread softly now, as I move towards your love,
Lighter Life shakes, acupuncture needles, running on the treadmill,
I feel myself getting stronger each day both in mind and body,
I still have a long way to go, but I would run to the ends of the Earth for you my dear child,

One foot in front of the other I promised myself, no matter how hard,
Every great journey starts with a few steps,
I turn to my Guardian Angel and I feel her hand warm in mine,
Let her take your hand too my sweet baby, 
Soon we will be together, today was the day Mummy thought of you.


----------



## bettylou

Good Morning everyone...except oops it's nearly afternoon. Think I was having the sleep of the dead!

Thanks for your kind words of welcome Sprinkles and Diane. It really helps to know there are others out there going through the same thing. Diane, your poems really struck a chord with me. It's so hard to let yourself keep the dreams and hope alive. Thanks for sharing them.

Tish-Tash, I'll be joining you on the 2ww on Tues. Are you working or taking it easy at home?

I'm determind to get on with something positive today! Getting dressed will be a start!


----------



## berry55

hi every1, need a bit of advice. 

I am still on d/r drugs and i take them everyday at 3pm. but today do i take them at 3pm or 4pm (as the clocks went forward) ohhh i dont know.    help xxx


----------



## chablisgal

I would say 4pm as that would be 24hrs from the last one. Do you have to do them at exactly the same time each day? Mine have always been 1/2 or 1 hour either side of a time I choose and on the odd occasion I have gone really late. Doesn't seem to have made any difference but I have always tried to keep within 1/2 hour each day.


----------



## berry55

chablisgal - thanks for ur reply. I usually try take them at the same time each day.  so 4pm u think?


----------



## Diane72

Hi Berry,

Yes 3pm becomes 4pm....I hate these clock changes   Thanks for the reminder!

Diane


----------



## tish-tash

Anyone tempted to test early before OTD? I've only got til friday to wait but now getting really impatient. Mind you only had ET on 24th (tues) so don't know how soon it would show up anyway.


----------



## eeyore5700

Tish-tash- I am testing the same day as you....hope we both get our BFP on Friday. I tested 3 days earlier with my IVF and it was a BFN, i found it ruined my next 3 days. I didn't sleep well at all because I was winding myself up that it could still change etc. So this time i am going to TRY and wait till OTD. I reckon I will be tempted though. 

Good luck        



Eeyore x


----------



## tish-tash

Thanks Eeyore,
I'll try to hold on, don't think my DH is very keen on testing early anyway. I managed to hold on with last 3 transfers so i'm sure i can make it to friday.
Good luck to you too!!!


----------



## lew

Morning everyone

Sorry, have been awol, have been to Midlands to visit relatives, was a little hectic but nice to see everyone.

Hannadiz - am so sorry your levels have gone down, am thinking of you and sending you a really big   

Welcome to Eeyore5700, Tish-Tash, Bettylou, Chablisgal - this is a very helpful & positive thread, we hope we bring you luck XX

Berry55 - When I had IVF last time I started injecting myself and was relaly good but one day (think I was tired) I hit a vein and it hurt like hell.  Since then I have had a phobia about injecting myself so my DH does it and did it a few weeks ago.  I always have my injections of an evening but he had to stay over at work one night for ameeting so did not come home until very late.  My injection was about 4 hours late but when I telephoned the clinic, they just said that as long as it is the same day it is fine so I think it will be fine whatever time you had your injection (sorry for the rambling lol)

Tish-Tash - I tested early as I could not wait and luckily it is positive but like you say it messes with your head if it is negative, so saying that you still hang onto hope that it is going to say   when it is the test day.  I think either way you go   

Diane - your poems are beautiful and sum up all of the emotions some go through, together with the hope for the future, they are lovely     so sorry about your car mirror but at least it is fixed now - amazing how the slightest thing is of massive proportions when we are on this rollercoater

Juicygem - I know what you mean about not being so horrible to dh when you stop d/r.  Mine actually said to me 'welcome back' so I must have been really horrible   

Sprinkles - stay   about redundancy - sometimes there is nothing you can do about it but will be   for you.  When will they announce it if they are?

Hi to everyone else, sorry if I have missed you but there is loads to catch up on when you miss a couple of days.

Did another test today and line is darker so will bite the bullet and telephone the clinic today to tell them.  My boobs are so sore and I keep getting really bad cramping pains so am trying to stay   but realise I still have a long way to go.  I lost a bit (only tiny) bit of bloody mucus yesterday (sorry if tmi) Does this usually happen, I can't remember if it did or not last time?

Lew XX


----------



## GabiFR

Good Morning ladies,

I am back from the weekend at the in-laws, all was well and we even managed to "take care of business" as recommended by the doctor on Friday! After a not so good night of sleep, I just got a call from the hospital scheduling the FET for 14:15hs today, but they didn't tell me how many embies survived the thaw or anything else. I am   that there are 2 at least from my 3 frozen embies. Will update you after the transfer when I get back home.

We have a busy thread, so welcome to Tish-tash, eeyore, chablisgal, Bettylou

*Hanadiz * - how are you hon? I have thought a lot about you, I hope that Diane's poems help can help you as much as they did for me when I had my m/c in December.    to you.

*Diane * - your posting on ARCG was very helpful and I am thinking about doing tx there if this FET and next ICSI don't work for me. I also loved the poem "My Dearest Child", it touched my heart again. I am   and   for you. How was your weekend?

*Tish-tash* - No early testing hon  Hang in there, the 2WW is not easy and time doesn't seem to go by. some    for you.

*Chablisgal * - I hope your embie is implanting and growing strong.   

*eeyore * - you are more than half way through the dreadful 2WW, here some    for you.

*Berry55 * - How are you doing hon? Hope you had a good weekend.    for you.

*Bettylou * - good luck for ET tomorrow, how many frozen embies do you have?    for your embies.

*Lew* - I am very happy to know that the test line is getting darker and darker. 

*Zuri *, *Sprinkles*, *Sam*, *SuzeG * - how are you feeling in the 2WW? Hope you had a good weekend.   for you.

*Juicygem * - hope you enjoyed the weekend before getting PUPO! sending you   .

*Em * - hope you enjoyed the beautiful weather yesterday. How are you feeling?   for you.

Hi to JABinC, Mrs. Wally, Tinkelbunny, hope you are doing fine.
Latest updates follow below, I can't believe we are 18 here now!

Gabi x

Hanadiz - FET on March 17th OTD - March 25th 
JABinC - FET on March 17th OTD - April 1st 
Lew - FET on March 19th OTD - April 1st 
Sam - FET on March 19th OTD - April 2nd
eeyore - FET on March 20 OTD - April 3rd
Em - FET on March 24th OTD - April 5th
Sprinkles - FET on March 24h OTD - April 10th
Tish-tash - FET on March 24th OTD - April 3rd
Zuri - FET on March 25th OTD - April 7th
Diane - FET on March 25th OTD - April 4th
SuzeG - FET on March 26th OTD - April 5th
Chablisgal - FET on March 27th OTD - April 3rd
Gabi - FET on March 30th OTD - April 11th
Bettylou - FET on March 31st
Juicygem - FET on April 1st
Mrs. Wally - FET on April 4th
Berry55 - baseline March 24th scan and blood tests on April 10th
Tinkelbunny - FET in May


----------



## Taxmin31

Hello everyone

Wow, you leave the laptop alone for a couple of days and the thread is now up to page 12! 

Helloooo to Eeyore, Tish-Tash, Bettylou and Chablisgal and   you get the positive result you want. 

Hanadiz - how you bearing up? xx  

Lew, when is your official test date? If you've got a line and sore boobs - sounds positive - congrats! 

Tish-Tash and Eeyore, good luck for Friday - not long now. 

Diane - your poems are beautiful. Nightmare about the car!  

Sprinkles - I too have had lots of 'funny' feelings however, they come and go and I've not got sore boobs or any other signs of pregnancy. I'm going   at the moment waiting - hate it! Feel really negative that it won't work and I'm not destined to have children. Being at work is good though. How are you coping? Back at work? Got any news about redundancies? 

Juicygem, won't be long now - hang on in there!

Gabi - good luck for today and I hope the transfer is a success!  

Sorry if I've missed anyone out - have a good day and let's all hang on in there, no matter what! 

Em xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Gabi welcome back, thank you for updating the list. will be looking out for your post later today if you are up to it. good luck hope all 3 have made it.


----------



## Taxmin31

Thanks for all the info Gabi. Did you have a nice weekend? Yes, after a rainy, windy Saturday, yesterday was beautiful. 

SuzeG - you are testing the same day as me. How are you doing? Got any 'feelings' down below? 

Em xx


----------



## Jule

Hi Girls im new to this thread and have been reading but not posted anything before now.  I had my FET 18th March.  Last fri started having brown when wiping so phoned clinic who said it could be implantation bleed.  Still there when wiping but not heavy.  Little staining on panty liner aswell.  Phoned clinic again today who said they would do my bloods tom.  Im day 12 post transfer today.  Got tightening at lower abdo no cramps and really sore boobs.  Not sleeping at all not sure if it all the hormones or combination with the steroids-feel knackered.

Good luck everyone with your tx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

welcome Jule

sounds like good news to me. are you resting? take it easy if you can this is a sensitive time but brown blood sounds like a good sign.


----------



## Jule

Thanks Tinkelbunny.  Ive done nothing over weekend becuase of the bleeding and pulling pains was too nervous.  Im   its good news but its so difficult.  Its worse cause ive also had positive result last year and then my bloods started dropping so keep thinking back to that.  Its all such a worry this is the worst time ever. I need to try and remain positive  

How are you? Where are you in your tx?


----------



## Tinkelbunny

i know what you mean i had the same last month and will be very nervous if i get another BFP.

I've been down regulating. but unlike the previous treatments i am making all kinds of enquiries, testing bloods and so on to stay in control. i want to be informed. one thing i noticed were night sweats before i started to bleed that indicates hormonal change, i will make sure that my oestrogen doesn't drop again, I'll be sure to get patches or injections. it is horrible having been so close and to loose it all.

hang in there and take it easy it doesn't sound like you need to worry. you might be asked to increase some medication depending on your blood results.


----------



## Jule

Thanks at least only one more day.

Good luck with your next cycle   this will be your lucky time


----------



## GabiFR

Welcome to the thread Jule,
I am     that this is your lucky time. Only a few days so just try to stay positive.     for you.

Em, on Saturday DH and I went for a run and I forgot how hilly and windy it is there, I was so tired ad cold! Sunday was beautiful and we went to see DH's nephew play football.  Did you do much on the weekend or just rested?

Tinkelbunny - thanks for the   .  Where are you doing tx?  

Gabi x


----------



## tish-tash

Hi everyone,
Welcome jule and good luck for your bloods 2morrow!
Gabi hope all goes well today. I didn't get any news on my embies until i got into theatre.

I haven't had any spotting at all but didn't last time either. I think this is because i'm using crinone vaginal gel. Is anyone else using it?
I have had some dull aching like mild period pains on and off but that is it. 

Tinkelbunny are you having natural FET?


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Gabi i made the family cycle for miles thinking of you staying as fit as ever, you are to blame for all our pains today!!

Gabi and Tish-tash I'm doing a medicated FET not sure if it's a FET as the eggs have not been fertilised as yet, i am on all the same medication. I'm using a clinic in South Africa.

AF was due today. I'm eating for 6 can't seem to cure the hunger. also no sign of AF. what worries me is that i was away with DP in Switzerland and ovulated there before down regulating (TMI loads of egg white discharge) needless to say it was a very romantic  couple of days away in the fresh air we even managed a day of skiing. in the back of my mind I'm wondering if a huge miracle could have happend. i hope the DR medication won't affect anything if it has.


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

just back from ET, all went very well, we had 2 (4 days old) embies that survived the thaw and were 9 cell and a morulla(?) stage.  I had the 2 embies transferred but I have no high expectations that it will work but secretely hoping it does.  I think all the failed tx affects my exepctations now.  I am working from home tomorrow to give time for the embies to settle.    for a different outcome this time.

Tinkel, where are you doing tx in South Africa?  Are you in the UK or SA now? You made me laugh about the cycle for miles! Which event is that? How many miles? I did Ironman South Africa in 2007 in Port Elizabeth and had a fabulous time in South Africa. I loved Cape Town, PE, and also the safari in Kruger.    I also hope for a natural miracle this past weekend, I don't think the D/R medication affects a natural attempt, as long as you ovulate, but I am no expert.  It doesn't hurt to try anyway  

Tish-tash, thanks for the good wishes. thinking of you    

Gabi x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Gabi if only there was a cycling event and we stood a slim chance of recognition at the end...no no the only thing that drove me up those hills were you boasting yeah boasting about doing miles and miles of running. i normally run from Blackfriars bridge to Big Ben and back but I've been making every excuse not to hit the road, can't even blame the lack of sunshine today because it's a perfect day.

i am in London. went to a clinic in SA after my chemical pregnancy on Xmas day last year. they have a fridge full of donor eggs so got onto the DE wagon. had a misscarriage now going back for a second go. the flights are cheap approx £600 return and because i don't pay for transport or accommodation (family there) it's an OK expense.  

good luck with your two they are both more than 8 cells so you stand a brilliant chance. please wrap yourself in cotton wool and don't do a thing. i went for a long walk the last time and bled the next day. you seem like a very active person remember every bump can have an effect, sit and relax for the next to weeks and beyond. you paid if not in money then time and emotion for this don't ruin it because you are impatient. sit back and put your feet up. i can't stop beating myself up because i didn't and could have prevented the loss and the trouble I'm having now.

glad you loved SA they love fitness and all kinds of sport, but with the crime you see less people getting out and about.


----------



## berry55

Gabi2009 - glad your ET went well. take it easy now. lots of luck xxx


----------



## JABinC

Good luck to all those due to test this week.....I hate these last few days...        
J


----------



## GabiFR

JABinC, I thought you had abandoned us!     for you hon, only a few days left.
Berry, thanks , I am resting like a couch potato now.
Tinkel, I am not planning to do any exercise although the doctors here in Holland say that routine exercise does not interfere on the result, but I don't take any chances anyway. Where are you doing tx in SA?

Gabi x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Gabi thats a good girl no stretching, picking up heavy stuff and running for the bus, let life take on a very slow and careful pace.

fancy this i'm Dutch and you live in the Netherlands, ok i have the passport was born in SA. i'm going for treatment in Durban noticed you didn't mention it as a place you've been to it is very hot and tropical in my home town. it is on the coast and i can't wait to go have a swim in the sea.


----------



## juicygem

Hi Gabi,

Congrats on the ET.  A morulla embyro is excellent from what I understand - it's just a few hours away from becoming a blastocyst.

Take it easy - sending you lots of     vibes.

Juicygem xx


----------



## JABinC

Thank you Gabi - find it hard to keep up with it all..is a busy strand...DH would be wondering.  My regular strand are only about 4 of us...
Good luck to you   
Jx


----------



## Jule

Gabi i notice you had fet today rest and do nothing.  Ive chosen to sit at home for nearly two weeks.  Friends have come to take me out for lunch but apart from that ive not moved.  you get a BFP.

It is difficult to keep up my clinic strand there are not many people on there and lot less to keep up with.  

Its interesting to see that many of you have gone abroad.  Is it a lot cheaper?  How do you manage with drugs and scans?


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Jule

wishing you all good luck.

i went abroad by chance and my last attempt was complicated because i was struggling to get the scans and bloods done as necessary. i hope to have it all in order this time around.


----------



## GabiFR

Jule, I am only doing tx in Holland because DH and I moved to Holland last year.  It's very practical to do tx here as the hospital is 10 min from my house and 25min from work.  But from what I see, the costs in the UK are quite high, and the clinics are very busy, so some ladies choose to go abroad.

Tinkelb, where were you born in Holland? Have you ever lived here?  I haven't been to Durban, but I do envy you going for a swim at the ocean.  When are you heading down to SA?

Juicygem, how many frozen embies do you have? What are your plans for 2WW? 

JABinC , yes its a busy thread specially when somebody like me is bored at home doing nothing after ET!!!

Gabi x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Gabi i was born in SA Johannesburg from Dutch parents. have been to Holland a good few times. would like to live there. don't want to give birth here in the UK the hospitals here scare you. if you happen to get ill in SA you would wonder if you've died and gone to heaven. but here it's a different story.

i have my flight booked for the evening of the 14th and back on the 25th May


----------



## juicygem

Hi Gabi,

I have 6 frozen blasts. I believe 5 were frozen on day five and 1 on day 6. I'm   that at least 2 survive the thaw. 

I'm finishing at work today. Have the next 4 days booked off. Can wait to get to transfer on wednesday pm. Then it's feet up for the next few days. Have got lots of nice food in plus some DVD's and books.

I also have next Monday booked off work, but not sure whether to cancel that and just go in. I might have driven myself ( and DH mad by then  )

What about you?

Juicygem xx


----------



## GabiFR

Juicygem,
I am off today and tomorrow but I am already bored! DH is away with work, only back tomorrow evening, so I had the ET experience on my own this time (and I almost had a sign saying, "no, I am not going to be a single mother!" among 3 or 4 other couples at the waiting area at the hospital.
I am going to read books, watch DVDs and work from home tomorrow.  Back to work on Wednesday before 2WW drives me  !
Gabi x


----------



## Sprinkles

Evening ladies,

Gabi ~ congrats on being PUPO.  Ironman.... I thought that was just a film with Robert Downey Jr in   Sorry, much respect for all the exercise you do, but you do need to put your feet up for a bit and chill.

Tinkelbunny ~   for you  

Juicygem ~ not long to go now  

Taxmin, Lew, Jaynee, Mrs Wally, SuzeG, Zuri, Diane, JABinC, Berry55, Tinkelbunny, eeyore, bettylou how you all doing?

chablisgirl ~ hows things with my fellow northern lass?

welcome tishtash and jule xx

Well eventually had to go to docs this morning as bad backache and other stuff, and have an infection UTI so bit peed about that, but am still on the drinking lots of water, cranberry juice and now have antibiotics which I'm nervous about taking but doc said wouldnt affect tx.  Got quite emotional in surgery with all this, infection and work and he's signed me off and told me to chill for the next week.  Might find out something this week or next about job, but need to get myself better and get stronger for F&W.

Hope everyone's ok lots of


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Sprinkles

i've also got an infection, not that i have disscomfort but have had to have it seen to. be glad that it's being treated because you don't want your embies back in a 'hostile environment'.


----------



## SuzeG

Hi everyone
Hope you are all doing well. Am back to work tomorrow which is good as going slightly bonkers sitting here. No signs of anything at all. Had spotting last time when I had a BFP but nothing yet. Becoming impatient but need to relax. Its very weird one minute I feel very positive and the next not so??

How are the rest of you coping on your 2ww?


----------



## Diane72

Good Evening All  

Suze, good luck for going back to work tomorrow. I went back today and it is a good distraction although I have to say I do feel quite tired out tonight (but probably overdid it by doing the supermarket shopping on the way home first day back!)

Sprinkles, Tinkelbunny, sorry to hear about the infection, hope it gets better soon. Sprinkles, you are having a hard time generally, taking time out is sometimes important, sending you a  

Gabi, WOOHOO   do try keep your feet up (although I know they are used to running around!). I always try to be really strict with myself the first 48 hours and then start moving around / doing stuff again but avoid anything strenuous after that. I had a compacted morulae in my first round, it is the pre-blastocyst stage-     to both your embies. I was very impressed that you have done an Ironman, I'm afraid a 10km jog (I couldn't describe it as a run!) has been my biggest achievement but my sister and I did raise lots of money for breast cancer. Thanks for all your  , you know I am so much   for you too. We can make it through this journey!

Juicygem, I too had 6 blasts. 5X day 5, 1 x day 6 . The day 6 one remains frozen. I went back to work today after transfer last Wed. and I have to say I was ready to go back but I have a very sedentary desk job and was going   so it really depends on how you feel and how 'relaxed' you think you can be at work.

JABinC  

Berry, hope all is well with you, thinking of you.....

Mrs. Wally, haven't heard from you for a while, how are you?

Tish Tash, I have heard of others using crinone gel before, although I personally on gestone injections-OUCH  

Jule, good luck for tomorrow,  

Taxmin, Lew, Eeyore, Bettylou, hope you are all well, thinking of you!

Diane x


----------



## JABinC

Just a quick hello, hope all are well.
Jx


----------



## GabiFR

Good Morning everyone,

Diane,  I have been thinking a lot about you and read the poem again a few times.  Ironman is nothing compared to what we are doing now, the emotional aspect is quite similar, you feel like giving up but something tells you to move on.  The difference is that the finish line in tx is not always a happy one.     Try to take it easy hon, don't overdo work with shopping etc.  I am     so much for you.

Hanadiz, I am thinking of you and wanted to send you big hugs    

Jule,  I am     for you today hon, let us know how it goes.  I added you to our list below.

SuzeG,  enjoy your day at work, and don't worry about lack of symptoms and no spotting.  Only 1/3 of pregnancies have implantation bleed before.  I am   for you.

Sprinkles, hope you are feeling better today, stop worrying hon, if the doctor said it's ok, they know better!  On the ironman, no it's not a movie, it's long distance triathlon but at the moment I am a couch potato for the 2WW!   What are your plans for the rest of your 2WW?

Tinkelbunny, are you working now and are you going to work at your 2WW when you get back from SA?  I am bored already today and I am planning to do no exercise in my 2WW, not even go to the shops in my Dutch bike!  It's beautiful weather here today.

Juicygem,  you have plenty of frozen embies and they will survive and be strong for transfer!  They will be fine and I am     for you. Let us know how it goes. Try to have some rest and a decent night of sleep tonight.

JABinC,     for you hon. Not long now for you.  

Tish-tash, I am not using crinone or anything else this time, but I do know from past tx that crinone holds the bleeding but not for long.  Don't worry about it hon.  Your dull aching could be sign of implantation.    for you.

Berry55, hope your D/R is going well.   

Bettylou, I hope ET goes well today, let us know how it goes.   

Mrs. Wally, hope all is well with you. Did you leave us    for your embies this week.

Zuri, Em, eeyore, Sam, Lew, Chablisgal, how is the 2WW going?    

I am doing fine, 1 day less in this 2WW, and I am bored at home!  It's really strange this time not to have any medication before or after, and I am feeling really good.   I am cooking a fish stew for tonight, as DH comes back tonight from the UK.  I am trying to eat well and not overeat, last time I gained weight during tx so I don't want to add even more this time.  Hoping these embies get to implant soon.  Are any of you going to chat today?  I am very naughty as my productivity from working from home has been really poor!

Good luck to all,
Gabi x


Hanadiz - FET on March 17th  OTD - March 25th   
JABinC - FET on March 17th   OTD - April 1st 
Jule - FET on March 18th   OTD - March 31st
Lew -    FET on March 19th  OTD - April 1st   
Sam  - FET on March 19th   OTD - April 2nd
eeyore - FET on March 20  OTD - April 3rd
Em -      FET on March 24th  OTD - April 5th
Sprinkles - FET on March 24h OTD - April 10th
Tish-tash - FET on March 24th OTD - April 3rd
Zuri -     FET on March 25th OTD - April 7th
Diane - FET on March 25th  OTD - April 4th
SuzeG -  FET on March 26th  OTD - April 5th
Chablisgal - FET on March 27th  OTD - April 3rd
Gabi - FET on March 30th  OTD - April 11th
Bettylou - FET on March 31st
Juicygem - FET on April 1st
Mrs. Wally - FET on April 4th
Berry55 - baseline March 24th scan and blood tests on April 10th
Tinkelbunny - FET in May


----------



## chablisgal

Gabi- my OTD is 13th April not 3rd.

HOpe everyone well. I am off this week (ET was last Fri) and back to work next Mon. NO symptoms so paranoid that the embie is no longer with me. Struggling to be positive today.


----------



## Tinkelbunny

morning everyone, i'm rotten with personals. sending you all positive vibes.

i'm still sniffing and my AF was due today but no sign of it at all and i have taken the day off work tomorrow to do the necessary blood tests, please please start!!

Gabi i'm at work and like some others my work is desk bound so i'm able to work from home or the office. i've had a few 2ww at home and it drove me insane, i will balance the working from home and the office might work from home for a few days in the first week. i have an easy train ride from work to home and back.

good luck darling hope you don't go loopy and for heavens sake don't get on that bike!


----------



## GabiFR

Sorry Chablisgal, I fixed the date below.  Try to be positive hon, no symptoms is not a bad sign.  Lots of BFP ladies had no symptoms and ended up with healthy babies.  This 2WW drives us all  !
Tinkel, the bike is locked away along with our 6 other bikes! No chance I will get on any of them during this 2WW!

Hanadiz - FET on March 17th  OTD - March 25th    
JABinC - FET on March 17th   OTD - April 1st 
Jule - FET on March 18th   OTD - March 31st  
Lew -    FET on March 19th  OTD - April 1st   
Sam  - FET on March 19th   OTD - April 2nd
eeyore - FET on March 20  OTD - April 3rd
Em -      FET on March 24th  OTD - April 5th
Sprinkles - FET on March 24h OTD - April 10th
Tish-tash - FET on March 24th OTD - April 3rd
Zuri -     FET on March 25th OTD - April 7th
Diane - FET on March 25th  OTD - April 4th
SuzeG -  FET on March 26th  OTD - April 5th
Chablisgal - FET on March 27th  OTD - April 13th
Gabi - FET on March 30th  OTD - April 11th
Bettylou - FET on March 31st
Juicygem - FET on April 1st
Mrs. Wally - FET on April 4th
Berry55 - baseline March 24th scan and blood tests on April 10th
Tinkelbunny - FET in May


----------



## Züri

Hi Girls

Just popping in to say hello, haven't got a cat in hells chance of doing any personals got no idea what's going on but wishing everyone good luck for testing or ET

well I am one week over, here comes the hardest part the second week! nerves are settling in now and I am firmly on pessimistic ground - convinced it wont have worked - feel a bit fed up today

Oh to the person who asked about the ladies having treatment abroad, mine is in Switzerland because I live here too, I think to be honest I'd rather be having it in the UK, switzerland has amazing health service but they have strict laws re embryos and freezing and cell dividing that I am a little skeptical about it all, yet my clinic has a 40% success rate so maybe I just have sour grapes because I got a BFN 

x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Zuri good to hear from you. darling the 2ww is the hardest the best is to get stuck into a hobby and forget about it. try out fancy recipes for dinner work off a recipe where you have to buy new ingredients....do anything to get your mind off it. remember a positive mind is what is required to get it all to work. 
thinking of all you ladies during the 2ww where the control is out of your hands and in the hands of the gods.


----------



## Sprinkles

Afternoon ladies

juicygem ~ you getting ready for tomorrow?  What dvds you got to watch?  I've never watched so much tv in my life, but to be honest its brilliant escapism, and have watched some really feel good films.  Hope you're ok.

Tinkelbunny ~ so sorry you have infection too, hope it gets better for you soon, have added my antibiotics to the line up of drugs to take, going to be rattling soon.  Hope AF arrives for you soon honey then you can get onto next stage.

SuzeG ~ I havent any symptoms to write home about either but had loads last time but I think that was because of the drugs that were different for EC, and obviously not had those this time.

Dianne ~ thanks for your hug honey, its such a support being on this site, dont know what I'd do without it.

Chablisgirl ~ sending you some     seems like a few of us havent got many or any symptoms so dont worry you're not alone.

Zuri ~ second week is definately different, mine starts today, and I've still til a week on Friday to go.  Feel different this week, not sure why but pma is a lot more difficult to sustain this week.  Hope you're bearing up.

Well I am convinced that AF is due any day, have absolutely nothing to tell me this apart from the fact that my stomach is ever so slightly more swollen than yesterday which is what usually happens in build up to AF.  Have no cramps nothing but just gut feeling.  But then again could be completely wrong.

Hope everyone is ok, love and hugs xxx


----------



## Züri

Sprinkles how is your second week starting today but you don;t test till a week on friday ? but yes agree confidence dips in the second week xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi Zuri,

My clinic must run differently as my 2WW is in effect a 17 day wait.  Had ET Tues 24th and test 10th April, which seems forever.  Dont know why they do this, seems to be the exception rather than the rule but there are a couple of ladies who have had 15,16,17 days to wait that I've heard off.  Guess so its just so they can make doubly sure, or maybe they have too many other people booked in to ring earlier, dont know.  Would be great if I could make it that long as didnt get to test date last time got AF cramps week before and AF arrived 2 days later, so Friday and Sunday are going to do my head in!!!  If I get that far  

Wish they did a pill for this craziness


----------



## Züri

my ET was 25th and test date is the 7th, on fresh cycle i had blood test 15 days after ET


----------



## Sprinkles

So this time next week for you then.  Have everything crossed for you and hope the week doesnt drag xxx


----------



## Taxmin31

Wow -this is getting complicated - difficult to do personals.

Just to say to everyone good luck!  

Well, I am well and truly depressed today. Last night and the night before I had sleepless nights and woke up warm which always indiucates to me I'm going to come 'on'. Gutted - I am actualy on day 29 and am usually on day 30 or 31 so I reckon it's on its way. Feel very negative and pi$$ed off. 

Has anyone else had these symtoms but gone through to a positive? 

Oh well - like my DH said - what will be will be but it doesn't make it any easier!!!! 

Sprinkes - hope you are ok,

Gabi - Wow - 2 embies on board - goo luck on the 2WW.

Hellooo to the newbies 

Take care

Em xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Em if you feeling warm it could also be an indication of a hormonal imbalance have you asked your clininc? they might increase either your Progesterone or oestrogine. don't just leave it give them a call


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi Tamxin ~ sorry you're pee'd off hun, sending you some      .  Not sure about the warm thing but doing as Tinkelbunny says cant do any harm.  Sleepless nights, can relate to that my dear, could be that you just have so much on your mind.  I'm not sure if we have regular cycle numbered days whilst on FET, I'm on day 42 which is mad for me, did you down reg, if so it can mess the standard cycle up altogether.

Fingers, toes and everything crossed that everything is ok for you


----------



## Züri

Taxmin - night sweats can mean pregnancy but can also be brought on with the cyclogest or similar if you are taken progesterone pessaries, I got severe night sweats on last cycle and read so much saying that it was a pregnancy symptom (I got hopes up but for me it wasn't to be so it must have been the progesterone) but early preg symptoms do include night sweats so it could be a symptom

Incidentally I have had no night sweats this time on the progesterone pessaries - very odd



x


----------



## Taxmin31

Thanks Tinlebunny, Sprinkles and Zuri for your thoughts. 

I am on the pessaries and another tablet and I did down reg - the problem is the feelings are just the same as when my AF is due. I am warm through the day though - GOD Stop Obsesssing Emma !!!    

I think I'll call the clinic this afternoon and see what they say - thanks again ladies xxxx


----------



## Züri

strangely i am always too hot and tend to go out in winter in light clothes because I get too hot but this past week i have really felt the cold which is sooooo unlike me! i have plenty of natural padding to keep me warm usually, very odd that i was constantly hot on the last 2WW

Arghhhhh   got to stop even remotely symptom spotting promised myself i wouldn't this time round


----------



## Mrs Wally

Hi all,

So sorry I can't do personals, my thoughts are with all of you and I'm trying to keep up with you all.

My bloods were ok too so I have been told that my ET will be on Friday......v excited and scared at the same time!! I have taken the Friday and Monday off work, then only have 3 days back before Easter, and working for a University we get the Tuesday off after Easter Monday so that should get me mostly through the dreaded 2WW......!!

I am trying to stay really positive while at the same time trying to stay realistic about the chances of success and the possible scenarios. V difficult! If they don't survive the thaw at least me and DH will have a long weekend off to drown our sorrows. Oh the wait is killing me!!!!!! I know you all know what I mean!!


----------



## eeyore5700

Hi All

Hope everyone is coping well. Tried to catch up on the goings on and seems like most of us are feeling exactly the same....this 2WW is unbearable. We all seem to be feeling negative and I'm no different. Sorry gonna get lost doing personals so will just say.............................                           

I am also convinced AF is going to make a show. Last time it arrived the day before test day and I believe it will be the same this time. I have been getting awful stomach pains and had a few pinkish spots (sorry TMI). I am finding this 2ww harder than last time prob because of the negative cycle. My best friend had a baby girl yesterday and I'm feeling really emotional about it. Although I'm pleased for her I cant seem to bring myself to go see her. 

Take care.
     we get our BFP


----------



## SuzeG

Hi there
Sorry again I can't even begin to work out personals so lots of happy thoughts to you all.
Eeyore- we've all been there with friends being pregnant and having babies. Its just unfortunate timing for you. Your friend I'm sure will understand that you can't visit quite yet. You have to have a little self preservation at these times. Sometimes being honest is best all round. I have been upfront and said to people that there are times I find it difficult to listen to their pregnancy conversations, etc. Everyone has always been really pleased that I have said something so they don't worry about what to say.
You'll want to see that baby just maybe not today. Doesn't mean you don;t care.

WEll I survived work. Really kept my mind off it...maybe too much. THink I carried on as normal really. But it gets me one day closer to OTD. 
Hope you are all well


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Yes this board is getting very frenetic isn't it. You know its busy when you have to have two internet pages open one with the posts and the other with your reply   

Suze, glad you survived work, it all feels a bit surreal doesn't it. I get little comments like oh did you have a nice holiday last week and just smile in say 'yes' thinking ET followed by 5 hrs connected to a drip the next day, if only they knew it was hardly a 'relaxing break'. Feels a bit bizarre really, all goes on as normal in the outside world.

Eeyore, your blackboard picture at the side of your profile made me sad, I only just noticed it-was it there before? As Suze said, don't push yourself you can't expect to be superwoman, and new born babies ARE tough for us to deal with emotionally. Give yourself some time, when you're feeling a bit stronger.  

Mrs Wally, great news that you now have a date for the transfer!!!  

Zuri, Taxmin, Sprinkles, Chablisgirl, its so hard not to 'symptom spot' or in my case spot that 'I seem to have no symptoms'! It has got me down today aswell but I know ther's no point in obsessing   Aaaagh!

Gabi, hope you are well. You are right this is an emotional 'ironman'. Its funny I started running the summer before my first round of treatment and in some ways I do think the mental training associated with keeping on going even when you are totally tired has helped in this journey. Just wanted to congratulate you on keeping tabs on such a chaotic board with all the dates it really is appreciated-Thank you!

Tinkelbunny, sending you AF vibes!

JABinC- hello!

Hugs to everyone else,   , talk soon,

Diane x


----------



## puss2cats

I know you have all been in touch for a while so I hope you dont mind me gate- crashing at such a late date. I am having ET thurs. To be honest I'm scared. I have 6 frosties which are now quite old, does this make a difference to the thawing? I've been told I can change my mind up to thurs a.m about how many are replaced and am too scared to choose. Is there more success with 2 each time oris it better to have more attempts? So confused and bewildered. Last ET was 6 years ago and my nan died the same day. I took this as a bad omen so haven't done any more TX since. Now convinced AF is coming any second, got cramps as if its here. 
Good luck though to all.


----------



## Diane72

Hi Puss,

I haven't heard any evidence around effects of length of time of freezing. For clarification is you choice how many they transfer or how many they thaw? Those are two different questions because some may not survive the thaw. Also do you know what day post EC they were frozen?

As mine were frozen on Day 5 & 6 they do not culture them they just thaw then transfer. My clinic thawed 2 at a time consecutively on the same day until they had 2 that were viable for transfer. From 6, the first 2 didn't survive the thaw, from the second 2 only one survived and then they only thawed one more, which survived (the 6th one remains frozen) so they then did the transfer of 2.

I'm not sure this is helpful at all but thought I'd share in case it is,

Diane


----------



## GabiFR

Good morning all,

I have no time to do the long list of my usual personals but I am reading all of the posts.
Welcome to puss2cats, good luck on Thursday and I have added you to the list below.
I can sense that a lot of us here are obsessing with symptoms but this is just going to drive us  .
The sleeplesness I blame for the anxiety more than anything else and it gets worse as the 2WW progresses.
Em, hope you are feeling a bit more positive today.   
Mrs. Wally, good luck with your transfer on Friday, try to rest for the next days.  How many frozen embryos do you have?   
Diane, how are you doing?  I'm back to work today and I am feeling ok except for a little bit of spotting this morning (very little) so I wonder if it's already game over that soon or it could be implantation this early (2 days post transfer of 4 days embryo)?  Now its me going    
SuzeG, I am also trying to keep life normal and back to work has helped me a lot in the past and now.    for you.
Sprinkles,  eeyore, Zuri, Em, Chablisgal, please try not to think too much about symptoms, I know it's hard but we are where we are...      
JABinC, any news hon?      for you.
hugs to everyone else,
Gabi x

updated list:
Hanadiz - FET on March 17th  OTD - March 25th    
JABinC - FET on March 17th  OTD - April 1st 
Jule - FET on March 18th  OTD - March 31st  
Lew -    FET on March 19th  OTD - April 1st   
Sam  - FET on March 19th  OTD - April 2nd
eeyore - FET on March 20  OTD - April 3rd
Em -      FET on March 24th  OTD - April 5th
Sprinkles - FET on March 24h OTD - April 10th
Tish-tash - FET on March 24th OTD - April 3rd
Zuri -    FET on March 25th OTD - April 7th
Diane - FET on March 25th  OTD - April 4th
SuzeG -  FET on March 26th  OTD - April 5th
Chablisgal - FET on March 27th  OTD - April 13th
Gabi - FET on March 30th  OTD - April 11th
Bettylou - FET on March 31st
Juicygem - FET on April 1st
Puss2cats - FET on April 2nd
Mrs. Wally - FET on April 3rd
Berry55 - baseline March 24th scan and blood tests on April 10th
Tinkelbunny - FET in May


----------



## Taxmin31

Hey Lovely Ladies

Thanks for your support. I called the clinic about being hot and increasing tablets but they just said stick to what I'm doing and wait for the test - I knew that would be the response I'd get. 

Gabi - I've been cold and shivery too earlier on in 2WW - strange huh?! How you doing? 

Hello to Puss - welcome! 

Sprinkles, Eeyore and Co on the 2WW   take care and relax (easier said than done!) 

Well, must dash back to my class who don't seem to care whether they pass their GCSE  or not!! 

Byeee xx


----------



## JABinC

Hi all,
Just a quick check in...For us after sleepness night and early test was a  .  Am fine, knew chances were slim so had made plans to get over if was a negative... Moving clinics from Plymouth to Nottingham and other life changes that may mean one day we will get the outcome we so hope for.  Good luck and    to all else testing around this time and on 2ww
Jx


----------



## GabiFR

JABinC,
I am sorry for you    .
Have you scheduled an appointment in Nottingham?
I think I have the same mind set as you in case of BFN, if mine doesn't work, I am going straight to a fresh cycle, I am even taking the injections with me to Portugal for Easter as we travel one day before OTD.  
lots of hugs for you,
Gabi


----------



## Sprinkles

JABinC ~ so sorry for your BFN honey, thoughts are with you.

Juicygem ~ hope you get on ok today.

Sorry for lack of personals ladies, slowly driving myself mental today.  Have said to myself to serious stop the symptom spotting but after days of stating that I had no symptoms, this morning brought a whole load of them.  Have AF cramps on and off, feel really tired and waves of being really hot and nausea.  If anything really really want to get further than did last time.  Friday will be the day last time that started spotting with full blown AF on Sunday if go with last times dates.  Please please dont let this happen again, have tried so hard to stay positive and visualising permanently my little ones taking residency.

Hope everyone is holding out, am thinking of you all xx


----------



## lew

Hi ladies

Wow, this thread is growing by the minute and I'm so sorry but can't remember everyone and where you are in the tx  

Gabi - how on earth do you keep up?

JABinc - so sorry for you, I really hope that it happens for you next time   

Sprinkles - just to say I've been having cramping (usually of an evening) hot flushes and really tired so hopefully your symptoms are a   sign, am   for you

Well I did yet another test today and we are definitely  .  Have spoken to the clinic and booked in for a pregnancy scan on 17th April so will find out how many then (had 2 blasts placed aboard   )

Sam - how are you - are you being good or are you testing early, like me    

Sending so many       thoughts to everyone, good luck everyone

Lew XX


----------



## Taxmin31

Hey Sprinkles - hold on in there. I'm having AF type feelings, very, very clumsy (walked into dishwasher door last night and nearly dropped 2 plates) and am bloated, hot, restless nights, etc - these are all sign I'm due on so I'm gutted - however, they are also signs of pregnancy so I'll   for you and me that we get the BFP we want. I can't stop going to the loo too (a. to check no blood and b. for a wee - seem to be going a lot lately, however have been drinking lots of water) 

Congrats Lew - I'm so pleased for you. 

JABinC - I'm so sorry for your BFN - hang on in there and good luck next time.  

xx


----------



## Sprinkles

So sorry forgot to say hi to puss2cats, welcome x

Taxmin ~     straight back at you to my dear, I too have the loo visit syndrome for both the same reasons as yourself.  I wish you could take a pill to reinstall pma and it was as easy as that.  I tend to be an end of the scale gal, either really really happy or really really fed up, so here's hoping we all end up at the really really happy end of the scale xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

ladies i'm so upset the midwife said i might have an ecoli infection bugger that is serious. i'm off to the doctors and will make him give me the most effective antibiotic on the shelf. i have my FET in May and it all has to be in tip top shape for then.

sorry about the BFN the pain and agony is beyond words, i've found the only cure is to focus ahead.


----------



## JABinC

Thank you all...Gabi you must have your email open all the time, how else do you keep up?!! 
Congrats Lew....
Sprinkles, Taxmin  so difficult to read signs so now after many attempts we try not to as drugs play tricks - had dore boobs, bit of a tummy and pee loads and signs that could be AF are not always.... friend was successful and thought it was on it's way so    to you.
Our next time will now be in the autumn. 
Tinkelbunny..here's to conquering infection....yes agony beyond words but this time for us not so bad as in past but yes focus ahead is the only way...how I wich we never had to go thru this as am sure all of us do... 
To anyone else   
Jx


----------



## tish-tash

hi to everyone,

really sorry to about your bfn JABinC. good luck for the future.

Tinkelbunny hope you get that infection sorted.

I am also going crazy with this 2ww its the worst one i've had. I don't know why, i guess each time it gets that bit harder. Today i have a headache and i'm hoping it doesn't turn into a migraine. Yesterday i felt spaced out all day, don't know whether its just because i'm out of routine and not doing much, or is it the medication, or am i pregnant or is it AF? arghhhhhhhhh!!!!
Have had several days where i've had lack of appetite in the evening which is unlike me. I've also lost a few pounds.
Leading up to ET and a few days after i had mild AF pains but they seem to have gone.


----------



## chablisgal

God this 2ww is awful isn't it!!!

I am SOOOOOOO glad I have FF to shout at though.. and at least I don't think I am going mad. Everyone seems to feel the same.

Can I ask a personal question? Is anyone else having problems going to the loo? I am really quite constipated and I don't think that is helping the way I am feeling. The Dr (GP not clinic) has said I am OK taking senna or lactulose.. has anyone else taken anything? I Am paranoid about putting things in my system at this vital time!!

  and    for us all!!

xx


----------



## GabiFR

Hiya everyone,

we are all in panic mode, what can i say  This 2WW doesn't seem to get easier no matter how many attempts and failed txs we go through in the past.  I am still worried about my spotting this morning but glad it was very little and it stopped.   sorry about TMI but I also had some white/cream discharge (sorry again) that I am scared of. Has anyone heard or had this before? I am not using any crinone or pessaries in this tx.

Chablisgal, I had the same problems in my 1st tx and the doctor said I could use glycerin suppositories if situation got really bad, as it's way better than laxatives (TMI, I am awful today!). But ask your doctor as I am no expert at this.  Try to eat more fibers and less white bread etc, I am constantly watching what I eat because I tend to get really bad constipated...

Tish-tash, try not to read the symptoms hon, although we are all in panic mode here today. AF pains is quite normal from what I have read here lots of BFP ladies get there before test, so don't panic about that.Headache also quite common as you (all of us) are stressed due to all the tension of tx.   Hang in there hon.    

JABinC, glad that you still come to our thread, and to see you being positive towards next tx.  I am     next time it works for you.  About being online all time, no, I don't but I keep track of everyone because I am updating the list all the time!  lots of hugs to you hon.

Tinkel, I hope your infection gets better, have you had blood tests etc?  You have a little more than a month and you will get better for FET in May.  I am    for you.

Sprinkles, this is a rollercoaster of emotions hon, so you are not alone, I also find myself super positive or totally hopeless fighting to get some PMA.  Hang in there, we are here for each other.  Sending some     for you.

Em,  also for you, please try to get your mind somehow out of this    thoughts.  It's not over until OTD and you have a few days for it.  The loo is good sign, keep drinking water as it's good and healthy now.  I am also going a lot to the wee and for the same reasons.  

Lew, I am so happy for you, I think you are the inspiration now here for all of us, don't leave us here now that you are pg please! I am sure your scan will be ok, hopefully twins??  I would love it if I could get pg and twins so no more tx...  what a dream!

Diane, how are you today?     for you.

Jule, hope you had good news today.    

Hi to everyone else, and lots of         

Hanadiz - FET on March 17th  OTD - March 25th     
JABinC - FET on March 17th  OTD - April 1st  
Jule - FET on March 18th  OTD - March 31st  
Lew -    FET on March 19th  OTD - April 1st     
Sam  - FET on March 19th  OTD - April 2nd
eeyore - FET on March 20  OTD - April 3rd
Em -      FET on March 24th  OTD - April 5th
Sprinkles - FET on March 24h OTD - April 10th
Tish-tash - FET on March 24th OTD - April 3rd
Zuri -    FET on March 25th OTD - April 7th
Diane - FET on March 25th  OTD - April 4th
SuzeG -  FET on March 26th  OTD - April 5th
Chablisgal - FET on March 27th  OTD - April 13th
Gabi - FET on March 30th  OTD - April 11th
Bettylou - FET on March 31st
Juicygem - FET on April 1st
Puss2cats - FET on April 2nd
Mrs. Wally - FET on April 3rd
Berry55 - baseline March 24th scan and blood tests on April 10th
Tinkelbunny - FET in May


----------



## juicygem

Hi ladies,

Had my ET today. Was a bit scary going up to London Bridge as so much was boarded up in case of protesters smashing things up!!

The good news is I had two day 5 expanding blasts transfered ( the first two they picked defrosted fine). All looking positive, but I know that from here on in it's all down to luck.  My OTD is the 12th of April ( Easter Sunday)

Very sorry to hear that you got a negative JABinC   Good luck for your next treatment and life changes.

Congratulation Lew.  That's brilliant news.

Gabi I think you deserve a  big  for all your wonderful posts, however do you keep up us all??

Sprinkles I hope things go your way. I wouldn't take to much notice of symtoms ( I think some are just brought on by the drugs rather than pregnancy)   vibes to you xx

Tinkleberry I hope your nasty infection goes soon. Big   hope you feel better soon.

Taximin31 I had hot legs in bed last night which worried me and I had even had my ET. I don't think it's anything to worry about really. Try and stay  

Diane72 only a few more days till you can test..hope it goes your way  

All you other ladies on the 2ww keep cool ladies sending you all the most    thoughts I can. 

Juicygem xxx


----------



## JABinC

Chablisgal...think gabi is right never had that problem and think best to keep good diet, not too much wheat, lots of fruit veg etg etc I know is a time when we tend to eat more but stay as healthy as poss...
Juicygem we had 1st treatments at London bridge so can understand as is a bit tucked away...we ended up having to drive all way from cornwall as moved just as scheduled dates !!!  Hey no the mad things we do.
Gabi, white disc I think is just bodily fluids from examining over the years...am interested in your natural cycle as had been told about it but don't do over here...  Well done for keeping all up to date I so loose track.
To all else keep calm, 2ww never gets any easier and try not to analysize the signs too much as so hard to work out...remember some people never even know they are pregnant just our situations make us so anxious as so much at stake.... 
Jx


----------



## Taxmin31

Good evening folks

JABinC - Sorry for your BFN. DH and I are also booked in for next autumn if this fails so may chat to you then. 

AND, you are right - From now on I'm going to try (being operative word) and stop analysing every twinge, feeling, mood, loo trip and get on with life - well, try anyway. I'm testing on Sunday so only 3 more days until D Day! 

Juicygem - Congrats on transfer. Hope the Blasts get settled in nicely. I really wish our clinic would leave embies to blast stage but they won't. 

Gabi - don't worry about the discharge and spotting - it'll have just been where things have been proded and poked during transfer. How are you doing - taking the exercise easy I hope? I'm a complete couch potato at the mo - even eaten nearly a full, huge bar of chocolate tonight (yet again a sign AF is due). Thanks for keeping track of everyone's dates - it's much appreciated. Take care x

Chablisgal - hang on in there. Not sure about the constipation question - I'm sure something like senna would be harmless or what about trying the natrual way such as prunes, fruit and alpen! 

Tish-tash crazy isn't it??!!   I know what you're going through but just wish I'd lost a few pounds instead of gainig them!! 

Tinklebunny - hope you get your infection sorted.  

Sprinkles - I am soooo like you, I'm either up or down, no happy medium at the moment so the 2WW is a killer!!! Are you still off work? Have you caught up on all the DVDs? Any news on the work front? Take care xx

Lew - congrats again. You are having a scan on my birthday - best wishes to you.

Puss - good luck for tomorrow hope everything goes well  

Diane - hope you are doing ok in the 2WW

To everyone else hope you are all okay and thank goodness for FF! 

Bye for now 

Em x


----------



## Jule

Hi Everyone

Just to update after having brown spotting on weekend i had my bloods done yest in clinic.  I had done preg test on sat as i was sure it was BFN with the bleeding but it showed BFP 1-2 on a digital.

Anyway had bloods yesterday and they are only 5 so looks like my bloods are dropping.  I have been here before and had a positive  and then bloods dropped.  Was really upset yesterday feel bit better today.  CLinic want me to go back on Fri for more bloods to confirm they have dropped and its BFN.  I dont hold much hope for anything else.  They are going to do my clotting as well.  This would be 3rd tx and 2nd BFP.  

Now feel like im never gonna carry a baby.  It seems i can get pregnant for a short while but they dont stay there


----------



## Diane72

Jule, 

I'm so so sorry   I do know how you feel. I take clexane and aspirin for clotting. I am also on prednisolone to 'dampen my immune' system and this time I am trying IVIG, but there is also another method in the US called intralipid that is used for immune issues that I haven't tried yet. There are lots of options to try for women with recurrent miscarriage even if very early. I'd highly recommend Mr. ******* at the Miscarriage Clinic if you haven't already discussed those options with someone. Which clinic (s) have you been with up until now /what tests have you done? Send me a PM and I'm happy to help as I've done alot of internet research in the area. Also if you haven't read Alan Beer's 'Is My Body Baby Friendly' I highly recommend it.

Diane x


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,  

DH went out for a drink with a friend tonight and I just came straight home from work and camped out in my bed snuggled up reading rubbish magazines and watching The Apprentice, its been lovely to do nothing! I am, however, totally   now, I swear each day is now getting longer!

Taxmin, Sprinkles, yes it is easier said than done- trying to stop obessing about symptoms or lack of!       

JABin C, sorry     for the Autumn, thinking and   for you

Juicygem,       WOOHOO!

Gabi, it could be implantation easily but spotting is also normal. My sister bled a little all the way through her pregnancy monthly and I have a lively 3 year old nephew now. Keep the faith.    

Chablisgirl, I always had the opposite problem when on pessaries (but thankfully on gestone this time) so have no answers. Hope you can alleviate it though as it can be very uncomfortable  

Tishtash, ooooh to lose weight on a cycle, my problem is always the opposite so been trying to really watch what I eat this time.

Tinkelbunny, oh no, do take care of yourself and get yourself in good health before any FET.

Lew, Wooohooo! Don't know if you have discovered it yet but there is also a 'Waiting for first scan' on the 'Bun in the oven' thread. I'm keeping everything crossed for you  

Suze, how are you?

Mrs Wally, good luck for transfer!

Puss, hope you are OK today?

Hugs to everyone else,  

Diane x


----------



## puss2cats

Thanks for all the welcomes. Wit regard to transfer I was told to replace 2- 4 are defrosted, to replace 1- 2 are defrosted. No idea what stage they were frozen. All I remember is 12 were collected, 8 fertilised, 2 transfered and 6 frozen. I remember the whole thing felt surreal.


----------



## GabiFR

Jule,
my thoughts are with you and hoping that a miracle happens until Friday and the levels rise  .  In any event, you can talk to them on Friday and get investigation on the recurrent miscarriage.  I have also been there before, but I don't know as much as Diane, I just know that the pain we get from it is something I put behind and hope I don't have to go through it again.  lots of hugs to you,
Gabi x


----------



## lew

Good morning everyone

Jule - I am so sorry   , I do not know what you are going through - i can only imagine but am   that you will get some kind of miracle for tomorrow

Diane72 - thanks for the heads up about the waiting for 1st scan thread, will definitely check it out.  I totally agree with you about the days getting longer and longer on 2WW - it is absolutely agony

Chablisgirl - when I was on the lighterlife programme (had to lose weight to do tx), I really suffered with the same problem so I went to H&B and bought some Psyllium Husks (not sure if this is correct spelling) and they are brilliant.  They are a natural herbal remedy and you can have up to three tablets a day - I only had 1 a day and was as regular as clockwork so was really pleased with them - might be worth a try?

Tishtash - that's not fair    Since the start of tx I have put on a pound a week (wish it was money as I would be rich   )  At this rate I'm going to huge    Only a couple of days for you to wait now  

Gabi - thanks for your best wishes - I won't leave you now but being totally honest it is hard posting and being so happy and positive when you know others are having such a bad time - so sorry everyone I don't want to moan as I'm absolutely over the moon  but my heart really goes out to you all when it does not happen     

Sam - have you tested yet?  let us know how you are doing - sending   and   

eeyore - only a couple of days for you now too    

I am   for everyone else on   and am thinking and sending   to everyone else

A quick update from me - my 3 year old has got up this morning with Chicken Pox     so we are off to the Doctors to be sure I'm ok.  I remember having a test when I was pregnant with him to see if I am immune and I was so am   that I still am and that everything will be ok.  Just something else sent to test me  

Lew XXX


----------



## berry55

hi every1. i hope ur all doing well.

Juile   i'm so sorry, i'm praying for you tomorrow.   

Diane72- how r u holding up? i'm trying my best not to put everything into this fet.. but its hard not too! take care xx

Gabi - was nice to chat with u last night  

Well i only have 1 more week until i get my scan to find out when i can have ET.... well the big thaw    so we'll see what happens. 

take care xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Good Morning everyone!

Juicygem,  that's really good news, two blasts, it looks very promissing.    

Puss, I am   you embies survive the thaw and all goes well with your transfer tomorrow.

Diane,  hope you are feeling well today and you get some rest! I was on chat last night and had a laugh with some other ladies.   I am    for you. Not long to go now.

Berry55, nice to chat with you last night, I may go back tonight, are you joining? 

Lew, it's good to have you among us to keep our hopes up, please don't leave us!!!!   for you too hon!

JABinC, thanks for your help and recognition, I admire that you are still helping us when it's so easy to get isolated and sad when our dreams don't come true.  I am sure that yours have just been postponed and you will get there.  About the totally drugs free FET, it's good because I can start a fresh cycle straight away if this tx fails, also quite a relief to give my body a rest from the drugs, they call non medicated FET here a "bonus" tx!  Sending you lots of hugs. 

Tish-tash, how are you?  I hope you are eating well despite the lack of apetite. I so wished I could eat less in this 2WW...

Em, thanks for the response.  And like you,  I am a completely couch potato, not even going out for a walk now.  I am eating a lot more than I should now, but the anxiety of the 2WW is too much for me now!!!  How are you feeling today?

Sam, where are you, hope all is fine with you!   

Mrs. Wally, good luck tomorrow, let us know how it goes!  

Hanadiz, sending you lots of hugs.

Hi to Chablisgal, Tinkelbunny, eeyore, Sprinkles, Zuri, Bettylou, SuzeG and Jule.  You are all making my 2ww much easier with this thread!

I am feeling a bit more positive today, no spotting no disc (TMI), just a stiff neck from sleeping on high pillow.     I am buying the drugs for a fresh cycle next week before I go to Portugal (DH and I fly on April 9th, a day before OTD) so if AF arrives, I will start with Gonal on the 2nd day of AF, the doctor said that hopefully I wouldn't need them but I don't want to stop trying if it fails again for me.   But I am rather positive anyway...

Gabi x


----------



## Jule

Thanks for all your messages.  Sorry i cant sent personal messages, i cant keep up  
I tried going on chat and my computer seemed to stop me going on there.  DO i need to turn something off?  Im not very good with computers, just know the basics  

Hope you are all well and good luck to you all for your testing/treatments


----------



## JABinC

Just as I know I now won't be able to keep up with all news....so me signing off - wishing you all the best...and maybe we'll meet again on another strand.
  
Juliex


----------



## bettylou

Hi everyone

Have just been catching up with you all as haven't posted for a couple of days.   to everyone whatever stage you're at.

Had ET on Tues. 2 embryos now on board. From feeling so down and negative beforehand at the weekend, feeling optimistic at the mo. OTD is Easter Mon! Back to work tomorrow which will be good for taking my mind off things. Trying not to do anything too much at home but finding it v difficult to do nothing!

I'm a little confused about what some of you say about getting AF before OTD. The clinic told me that I won't have a bleed until I stop drugs after the test if it's negative (so not to get excited if period doesn't come as this means nothing). Does this just vary depending on clinic then? Sorry if this is a daft question.

Know what you all mean with the symtom spotting. Was boiling hot in bed all night AND got up to pee. Anyone else really thirsty too, even tho downing loads of water?

Thinking of you all


----------



## Sprinkles

Morning ladies

Tinkelbunny ~ sorry to hear about your infection but you’ve got time to get it sorted and still be in tip top condition before ET.

Tishtash ~ have lost my appetite too but am guessing it’s the stressing and not doing much that is causing that.  Good luck for tomorrow testing  

Bettylou and juicygem welcome to 2ww madness

Jaynee ~ hope all is well with you and thinking of you today  

Eeyore ~ good luck for testing tomorrow

Taxmin ~ yep still off work due to infection I had, dr signed me off for a week.  Am dvding like there is no tomorrow, am in the midst of box set of Damages and Lost (never seen any of them but am totally living on that island with Jack at the minute).  Hope you enjoyed the chocolate.  What you up to?

Jule – 

Lew ~ sorry about the chicken pox  

Puss ~ good luck for tomorrow

JABinC ~ wishing you all the luck in the world for the future

Bettylou ~ what drugs you on?

MrsWally ~ good luck for tomorrow

For anyone not named individually so sorry really hard to keep up with everyone, and I am still thinking of you all.  Bit non descript today, basically cos I'm too scared to feell anything at all, still have over a week til I test but really just want to get through this weekend without bleeding.  AF pains have subsided slightly but having odd pains over my ovaries now, and discharge from pessaries is quicker than before.  Is it right that they only take 20 minutes to absorb?  Anyone know?

Keep smiling everyone xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

morning ladies

this is a quick mail from the office.

i managed to get antibiotics from the Doc yesterday, a new Doc that I've not been to before he was so friendly, that NHS hey it's a bag of all sorts.
also AF arrived in full force have done my bloods, but again my veins are so messed up they struggled to get blood.

wishing you all well and stay positive on the 2ww, visualise ....come on you guys at least celebrate that you are all pregnant in the 2ww because you are, unfortunately for some they don't stick around, but for the moment you are pregnant...celebrate it as much as you can.


----------



## juicygem

Hi ladies,

Hmm day 1 of the 2ww and I'm already going a bit   I'm just not a sitting around kind of person. DH has insisted I do nothing today. Wouldn't even let me tidy up the place. 

I slept quite well last night but woke up with a headache. It's still with me (not really bad) but just a dull ache, but don't want to take anything in case it has adverse effects. 

Have already eaten two slices of toast, a banana, an apple and very small chocolate egg. Have also drunk two cups of herbal tea and a glass of pineapple juice. Now thinking about lunch..hmm I think I'm going to gain a few pounds in the next few days for sure! (bored = raiding the fridge)

Bettylou I got my AF 2 days before my OTD on my last fresh cycle and I was taking progesterone, but on my FET I'm taking oestrodiol as well so maybe that makes a difference.

Gabi like you I'm already thinking about my next fresh cycle. I think it's just a way of grounding myself..accepting that I might not  be successful this time. I really hope I am, but I need to be pragmatic about it.

Hope everyone is taking good care of themselves   to you all.

Juicygem xxx


----------



## tish-tash

Bettylou i'm using crinone vaginal gel every evening (sorry TMI). My clinic do say that it can stop AF from coming and it sure does for me. My first 2 FET's were BFN's and i didn't get AF until about a week after stopping the gel. I think it helps in a way cos i'm not too worried about AF just nervous about the result tomorrow. However lots of people talk about spotting with implantation and i guess i'm not gonna get that either, which would be a nice sign that something is happening. It's hard either way. You just have to trust your clinic.


----------



## Züri

HI

I'm using crinone also in the mornings (tish tash are yours like a white plastic pipette type thing that you insert and squeeze the end for the cream to be inserted?) well I am taking that daily in the morning and took it on my last fresh cycle and my AF turned up 2 days before I got to OTD so I am not sure re it delaying AF


----------



## Taxmin31

Hellloooo

Sprinkles and Tish Tash - have you noticed that we all had FET on same day and yet we're all testing on different days? - How odd. Sprinkles and Tish Tash - were yours both medicated FET? Tish Tash -I note you test tomorrow then - good luck!!   Sprinkles - I love Lost and wish I really was on the island with Jack .. hummm (lol) I'm still at work which is keeping me sane and am a couch potato by night (I do walk the dog though). 

Gabi - it's a nightmare isn't it. I'm feeling more postitive today after deciding to not 'symptom spot' (albiet I have been a little!) How do you go about taking part in a chat? 


Bettylou - I'm downing lots of water too and am thirsty - most strange. 

Anyone - following on from Bettylou's question on whether AF will come before OTD - does anyone know whether it can come or not? I'm getting more hopeful as the days go by and AF doesn't come - is this false hope? I'm on 2x pressaries on a night and 4 Prostap tablets too - anyone got any ideas? Last time (fresh cycle) AF came morning of OTD but I'm obviously on different drugs this time round.  

Juicygem - hang on in there and enjoy the time your DH does everything for you. 

Sorry it's a quick one - chat later

Em xx


----------



## Jule

Sprinkles have you thought about using the back door for your pessaries.  thats what i done and it was much better.  I got thrush every time i put them in the front.

I was very thirsty aswell on the cycle must be all the hormones and for the first 2-3 days i was waking up soaking wet.  Im taking progynova.  The sweats have settled


----------



## bettylou

Hi again

I'm on prog pessaries and oestogen tablets and don't know what crinone gel is! Didn't have the tablets on fresh cycle last time, so maybe this is what makes a difference to AF coming like Juicygem says.

The question just arose at the ET because the nurse told me I wouldn't get AF until stopping the drugs. This would be different to my fresh cycle last time as I'd got pregnant, so obviously no AF anyway. 

Tish Tash - Good luck for tomorrow. Remember that not everyone has implantation bleeding anyway so try not to see this as a bad sign.

Jule, just read your post..you're right, gotta be the hormones. It helps a lot just to read that you all are having the same or similar experiences with the drugs. On my last cycle I didn't know about this site & definitely felt more alone and like I was going 

Going to have to eat the mint aero in the cupboard now. I told DH not to buy any treats as I would eat them til they're all gone. Only just had lunch as well...


----------



## SuzeG

Hi everyone
HOw irritating?? I just wrote a long post then it lost the link??

Anyway what a lot of catching up in 2 days I had to do. 

Good to read all the 2ww people are as mad as me. Maybe they should put us all in a home for 2ww. After wanting to see spotting as I had that last time and got a BFP I got some last night which then freaked me out. Have been to the toilet 100 times checking today for more but none yet. The end of the 2ww is going so slow....I have no symptoms at all apart from feeling knackered but put that down to stopping caffeine. I am asleep by 9pm but in my normal life with a 2 year old I rarely make it to 10pm anyway?? I feel a bit crampy down there today too.... I have had the discharge but i think its due to the hormones as during ovualtion period thats what should happen. 
Good luck with the constipation....glycerine is very effective. After giving birth I had that problem and it worked a treat. Don't become too frightened to poo or it will only get worse!

Did anyone watch the great sperm race a couple of weeks ago?? I taped it...it was brilliant. Its a wonder anyone can get pregnant really.

Lots of thoughts and wishes to all 2ww or not!
xx


----------



## hanadiz

hi,

I know I ve been away for long but needed time to grasp what happened, I am travelling going on a holiday to visit my mum. I guess its time for motherly care.

Well, I guess
Its time to go ahead and plan our next fresh cycle as my DH says no point in crying we need to keep on trying till we have our baby and think what can we do better next time.

I have an oppointment on the 5th of May in ARGC for a fresh cycle, any thoughts about ARGC? opinions? how to get on thier good side, etc.

How they do work? do they put you on a monitoring cycle or they wait for your AF then start the protocol? I asked them to schedule me with Dr Amin gaffar but they said its difficult but they will try.

I would need all info you can provide.

thanks for all the support that was posted, i was reading it but couldnt reply, to say what??!!!!

i am getting there and feeling better. I guess a holiday is the best remedy for my disoppointment.


love you all

hanadiz


----------



## juicygem

Hi Hanadiz,

Great to see you back on this thread. Hope you have a great holiday and get lots of pampering from your Mum 

I'm afraid I don't know anything about the ARGC except for what I have read on FF. I also discussed them with my GP before I started treatment last year, I wanted to know how they got such high pregnancy rates. He said they are much more agressive in their treatment, by this he meant they monitor everything so much more closely. 

I don't think I could cope with the amount of blood tests, scans etc and work full time as I do, that's why decided against treatment there. Who knows I might need to change my mind about that one.

Please let me know how you get on there. I would be very interested in the costs and protocol they folllow.

Have a good break, glad you're feeling a tiny bit better.

Juicygem xxxx


----------



## juicygem

Hi SuzyG

I did see the great sperm race and it was only see that my DH finally agreed to vitamin supplements..he's been resisting doing this for ages as he didn't think he needed them!

I think after see the horrendous journey sperm have to make to reach the egg he's realised that his swimmers might need an extra boost  

My Mum called me up to check I was watching it and then called afterwards saying she didn't realise that it was that difficult to get pregnant!!  I said well I'm the living proof that it is. 

The programme did make me feel a bit better. It shows just how hard it is to get everything right even if you're very fertile!

Love to everyone, I still have this nasty headache but I hope it will go soon.  

Oh one question for you girls, has anyone taken a bath during the 2ww and still gone on to get a BFP? I have read conflicting advice.
Zita West says no baths and no sex during the 2ww. My clinic say neither will affect the outcome. I love baths but not sure if I should stick to showers?!

Thanks

Juicygem xxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Afternoon ladies

Tinkelbunny ~ glad you got sorted, it is the luck of the draw whether you get a friendly doc or not, so lucky you.

Juicygem ~ hope the headache’s goes soon.  I was told no baths during 2ww off both clinic and acupuncturist, its because you can get too hot round your stomach, that’s why they advise against hot water bottles as well.  My acupuncturist made a reference to scrambled eggs, which convinced me.  Also on improving sperm quality, when we started trying way back my DH had bad results on all 3 measurements when he did his first test, and after lots of internet searching found a natural product called Maca, which you can get from health shops, its made from a plant from the peruvian rain forest, and it really did work wonders for my DH and his little swimmers, they were faster, better quality and more of them.

Taxmin ~ yeah you’re right so tish tests first tomorrow, then you, and finally me on 10th, here's hoping we set up at least a run of 3 BFPs.  Yes my FET is medicated, 6 long weeks of medication, however injecting seems like an age away since starting 2ww.  To go into chat you just find the chat tab at the top of the website, click on it, and click on the link that says enter chatroom, it will authenticate you while you wait and then you will hear a "Welcome" if you have sound turned up on your computer.  I've been in a couple of times you meet some really lovely people.  Might go in later on tonight so maybe see you then.

Jule ~ thanks for advice on pessaries, tried back door last time and yes they were a lot less messy, but am a little constipated and sore so don’t want to try it just yet, but its an option.  

Oh my aren’t we all glamorous talking about THE most intimate experiences we have, guess all dignity goes out of the window once we start this journey anyhow, men are so lucky.

Bettylou ~ enjoy mint aero, I have two bags of the bubbles in the cupboard but to be honest don’t fancy them at the minute and I’m a complete chocolate freak sometimes.

SuzeG ~ yes I watched the great sperm race the other day, it was really interesting and you’re right I’m surprised anyone gets pregnant as there is so much time dependent stuff goes on.

Hanadiz ~ hope you have a great holiday and time to heal.  Good luck for your next tx xxx

My friend just been round to see how I am with her little IVF miracle, she's so adorable.  And its great as my friend doesnt need explanations on why I'm feeling as I am and just goes with it, she's fab.


----------



## GabiFR

Hello everyone,

another lovely sunny day here!

Sam, eeyore, tish-tash, I am     that you get a positive result today.  sending you lots of    

Jule,  how are you hon? Hope a miracle happens but I wanted to know that we will be here for you no matter what happens today.   

Hanadiz, I hope you enjoy your holiday, where are you heading  to?  On ARGC, I have heard that they monitor very close and have the highest success rates, but Diane is the expert on them and she wrote a lot about it in a previous post.  Wishing you all the best.  

Juicygem, I think a bath is ok as long as the water is not too hot and on sex, I don't think there is a problem and I would trust your clinics advice.  I do believe that Zita goes to extremes on what has to be avoided.

Puss, how was ET yesterday? Hope all went well. 

Mrs.Wally, good luck on ET today, let us know how it goes.

Diane, how have you been hon?  Not long for you and I continue to     for you.

Sprinkles, it was great to see you at chat last night,  how are you today?  I agree with you we lose our dignity when start tx, I said that to DH the moment I stepped into the hospital to start tx, here in Holland the scans start with "get undressed, get to the chair" there is no little robe or anything...  

Em, come and join chat, its very easy and quite entertaining.  How are you coping with this insane 2WW? Any plans for the weekend?

SuzeG, also great to see chat with you last night.  I hope you are not going   at this crazy 2ww, sending you lots of   

Berry55, how are you? Are you back to chat today? 

Bettylou, I also told DH to stop buying sweeties and crap food, because i will eat them all!  Hope you are doing ok. I know we had FET on the same day, what's your OTD day?

Zuri, hope all is well with you.   .

Tinkel, hope the infection is getting better.  Now it's me with infection, not nice.

So, ladies, my TMI and lack of dignity today, my discharge continue and a really disconfort yesterday, so I called the doctor and he said I have clamidia infection (thrush) and prescribed me some cream I am going to pick up later at pharmacy. He said that the infection nor the cream impacts the embryos and I was really relieved.  I was really down last night and couldn't sleep well thinking it was game over for me...  This 2WW is driving me    .

big hugs to you all,
Gabi x


----------



## Taxmin31

Hello to everyone

I think my dream is over - had brown stringy 'blood' when I wiped this morning (sorry for TMI) which then disappeared. Just been to loo again and got more brown blood (not loads, just a bit when I wipe) so I assume my AF is coming as surely it's too late for implantation bleeding. I'm so disheartened. 

 a miracle happens between now and Sunday.

Signing off

Em x


----------



## Züri

Hi Girls just checking in to say hello to you all, no chance of any personals i'm afraid but thinking of you all and hoping you are all well and those on 2WWs are not going too crazy! i am starting to get to crazy stage!! convinced its not worked but we'll see

x

oh just seen your post Em - really hoping it is implantation, it can be later for implanting so don't give up hope just yet xx


----------



## GabiFR

Em, if it's brown blood, it could be old blood from implantation, I am     for you honey, take it easy.  Remember it';s no over until your OTD as a lot of ladies have small bleeding and carry on to have healthy babies.

Zuri, I am going totally    at 2WW!

Gabi x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Em that sounds good brown disscharge is normal. but please don't strain when you go to the loo and rather go lie down rest and try and sleep if you can...give the embies the best chance to implant.

Gabi i feel duty bound to tell you to stay positive, i know it is hard when your mind is going all over the place. so sorry to hear about your thrush. i've done the whole downstairs thing, took stuff for everything but am so upset wth my self forgot my antibiotic this morning aaaghh i need to be all clear for the next FET.

as for you ladies cutting back on what you eating, i'm doing the opposite. i want to be chubby and healthy. you guys are so lucky to be on your 2ww, wish i was there already, we still have all the drugs to come and the uncertainty of how many embies we will have.


----------



## Jule

Hi Everyone

Gabi have you got thrush from the pessaries.  I had to do them back door as i had thrush both times i tried them at the front.  Hope it clears soon for you, its horrible..

Em i had brown discharge and was told its normal and lots of people have it after implantation between day 9-12ish post et, i dont know what day you are on but its not a bad sign.  I know people who had BFP with this.

I been to clinic and had my bllods for hcg, clotting and chromosomes and something else ?what.
I had been discussed in a meeting yest and they said that next go i should try antagonist cycle where i start menopur on 1st day of cycle and have scan 1st day.  They also suggested blastocyst for me.  I am now lookign forward to that (even though ive not had hcg result im not hopeful) .  I may do iui 1st though on that protocol as i still have 2 free goes and i did get BFP with that previously even though i started bleeding after.

Good luck to everyone else    you all get BFP


----------



## Taxmin31

Jule - I had embryos transferred on the 24th and they were frozen on day 2. I'm now 11 days past transfer - I'll keep my fingers, toes, eyelashes, crossed!  xx


----------



## Jule

Positive thinking hopefully it will be good news for you.  Lots of      for you


----------



## eeyore5700

Hi ladies 

Thought I should let you all know that my test was   . I'm soooooooo happy but scared at the same time. Hope we all get positive results 


Eeyore x


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies

Taxmin ~ as the others have said it could be an implantation bleed, so hoping it is for you and you get your BFP.  Relax put your feet up and try do something to distract yourself, I know thats easier said than done but if you can find a really engaging film or a book or something it will help pass the time til OTD and take your mind off everything.  Am rooting for you sending you lots of hugs                    

Jaynee, eeyore, tish ~ am thinking about you guys hope all is well xxx

Gabi, Suze ~ great to see you in chat, I've been in a couple of times through this week and thought that there was 2ww chat between 2 and 3 each day but dont tend to find anyone in there, never mind.  Hope you're bearing up x  Gabi hope the infection clears up for you.  

Just read your post eeyore ~ fantastic news you must be on   huge congratulations xx


Hope everyone's ok.

I'm feeling really queasy today, AF cramps came thick and fast this morning, but have eased a little now.  Anyone got a stitch sort of sensation over their ovaries rather than in the middle?  Constant knicker watching, costing me a fortune in toilet paper!!!


----------



## berry55

eeyore - congratulations hun xxxx


----------



## Züri

Congrats Eeyore!! great news

Well nearing test day and feeling more and more nervous, starting to get cramps today not necessarily AF cramps but twinges in ovaries  - similar i suppose to last cycle, feeling a bit sock and queasy and starting with 3rd headache of 2WW hope this doesn't turn into another migraine again as can't take my migraine medication on 2WW

Not feeling hopeful whatsoever


----------



## juicygem

Hi girlies,

Well I still have a headache ( grrr) but apart from that i'm feeling quite cheery.

Sorry to hear you've got thrush Gabi. I'm very prone to that, I can't even use bubble bath or fragranced shower gel. Hope it clears up quickly. Eat some live yogurt that will help things in improve too.

Jule, I hope your blood test reveals that your levels have gone up  . If not I think it's very positive that you are already planning/discussing your next move.

Taximin, chill about the brown discharge, it really could be left over blood from implantation a few days ago.  

Sprinkles I hope you are taking it easy and staying  too. 

Eeyore..wow well done. You must be thrilled. yay  

Zuri not long now till you test. Keep the faith..I'm sending you lots   

Tinklebunny, I hear you on the eating front. I am indulging myself. I figure if I get a BFP I will get big anyway and if not I can kick **** in the gym for a couple of months of take my mind of the disapointment. 

Hope everyone else is well and surviving the wait. I have decided that I'm going back to work on Monday....can face anymore day time TV!!

Love and   to you all

Juicygem xxxx


----------



## juicygem

Btw sprinkles, I'm popping into the chat room now. Not been in there before. Join me if you want


----------



## Sprinkles

See you there


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

I'm soooooooooooo tired and I am sitting at my desk and contemplating that horrible drive round the M25 on a Friday afternoon and am seriously considering leaving early at 4pm to try avoid the rush hour traffic and because I just don't seem to be able to focus on work anymore. In 24 hours time I will know my HCG and will have an idea of where I am at on this rollercoaster ride. Somehow it feels like 24 years instead of 24 hours right now!

Juciygem, Tinkelbunny I'm guessing you are probably some of those lovely <30 BMI girls rather than those of us that are on a continuous battle to just get to being into the 'overweight category' and fighting off creeping into the >35 'morbidly obese' category so I say enjoy the luxury of your indulgence !  Juicygem, Good luck going back to work on Monday! Tinkelbunny, hoping you can move to the next stage soon 

Zuri, keep positive, you really don't know yet. Sending you lots of  and I hope the headaches go away

Eeeeyore, wonderful!      

Sprinkles, yes I've been feeling quite crampy to day and very, very tired, I am hoping its not the sign of the end of a beautiful thing but trying not to obsess about it.

Jule,  following my PM last night if you need any other info. you know where I am-just shout

Taxmin, I'm    for you.

Gabi, I'm really hoping you get better soon. Poor you! 

Hi Hanadiz, I am with ARGC so feel free to PM me any questions. They do do a monitoring cycle first and based on the scan in that cycle could also recommend a hysteroscopy. When stimulation treatment starts you have daily blood tests at 7.30-8am and once there are more follicles they may even start doing them twice daily 7.30am and then around 12-1pm, depending on when they call which can mean lots of hanging around in coffee shops if like me you don't live nearby (usually twice daily would start in the second week of stimulation). They literally phone you every day once they have your blood results to tell you what dose and what medication you should be on so it si very tailored to how your body is responding to treatment. I think someone on the board said their GP described them as 'aggressive' treatment wise, in fact it is the monitoring that is intensive not the treatment, the treatment purely depends on how you respond, for example if you are an over-responder they may cut the dose of drugs significantly and even coast you without some days to ensure you are being stimulated 'optimally'. They decide when to trigger you based on your size and number of follicles so it can be very difficult to plan around but it does mean its done at the optimal time no matter what day of the week it is. If you get a positive result they do 48 hr testing of HCG but I'm sure you could arrange to get this done locally if needed. The pros of the clinic is they do have highest success rates and I believe it is down to the intensive monitoring and adjusting of medication & dose. The cons are they are very busy and it can be very difficult to get 'face time' with doctors (although the doctors are reviewing you bloods / medication everyday, it is the nurse that phones to tell you what you need to do that day not the doctor) and their 'front of house' and reception can be completely chaotic. I think Mr. Gafar is the best in the clinic! Hope this helps 

Suze, still going ? Not long now!!!!!!!   

Bettylou, Zuri et. al. yes progesterone supplementation does 'usually' prevent your AF from coming (e.g. cyclogest pessaries, gestone injections or crinone gel) but some still end up with their AF coming despite it and certainly it didn't stop any of the bleeding when I miscarried. So I guess it reduces likeliness of AF by artificial means but doesn't 'neccesarily' stop it.

Sending hugs to everyone else, think I'll go face the M25 now!

Diane x


----------



## Jule

Thanks Diane for all that info it was a great help when i went to clinic.  I wrote it all down, some of the bloods they wuldnt do but they done my clotting, chromosomes for me and dh and the HCG.

Had my phone call short while ago and as expected a BFN....

Good luck to the rest of you and i   you get BFP


----------



## Sprinkles

Juicygem ~ hope the paracetomol have helped and headache has gone.  Great chatting today.

Gabi ~ hope you got your prescription and feeling better from it

Zuri ~ hope your heads ok.  I too have the twinges over ovaries it’s a weird sensation.

Diane ~ hope the journey home wasn’t too bad and then you can put your feet up and relax.

Jule ~ so sorry honey ^Cuddles^ xxx

Taxmin ~ how you doing?  has bleeding stopped? thinking of you x

Well today has to be my last day before I get back to work on Monday, so gonna enjoy the weekend and last few days of chilling before going back to the madness and see if I still have a job.  Yeah really looking forward to that  

As have said before really really want to get through this weekend without AF appearing then I have a little bit of hope that might be better than last time.

 ladies xxx


----------



## juicygem

Hi all,

Jule I am sorry that your cycle has ended.  It's so tough this IVF game. It often feels like such a gamble and with such high odds. All the best for your future treatment xx

Diane, hope you get round the M25 OK tonight and take it easy when you get home. Good luck for your test tomorrow.  

Sprinkles, hope you AF stays away and you enjoy a few more days freedom before you have to go back to work. 

Taximin hope your spotting has stopped. And everything is OK 

I'm glad I've managed to get through the first few days fairly sainly. But I know next week is going to be far tougher.

Hope you have a nice evening.

Best wishes to everyone on this thread


----------



## Taxmin31

Well - still spotting and having cramps on and off. It's only when I wipe - how long can implantation bleeding last? 

Juicygem - hope you are well and enjoy your evening.

Sprinkles - enjoy your last weekend of freedom - up to much? Hope you doing okay chick. xx

Julie - so sorry for your negative. This is an awful situation to find ourselves in - just isn't fair.  

Diane - hope you journey on M25 wasn't too bad. 

Zuri - hope your headache didn't turn into migrane. Fingers crossed for you. 

Eeyore - congratulations xxxxx 

Gabi - how you doing? Any nice plans for the weekend? 

Sorry for not responding to everyone - have a nice Friday evening and catch up later - might check out this chat room thingy in a mo. 

Em xx


----------



## Diane72

Hi All, 

I am now lovely and tucked in my duvet with my laptop, magazines and a cup of naturally caffeine free redbush tea by my side-bliss!  

It took about 2 hrs to get home so I'm glad I left when I did as I needed to cut through all the back roads which were getting increasingly jammed due to them closing the M25 between my junction (Kings Langley) and Rickmansworth-don't know if its even open yet as they were saying they thought it would remain closed until after 8- so narrow escape!  

Taxmin, try take it easy and keep you feet up, thinking of you it must be stressful.

Juicygem, well done on not going to   so far  

Sprinkles, hope things work out next week, its so much not what you need  

Jule, sorry to hear that you have a BFN. Glad the info. helped.  Good luck for your next round, take each step at a time.  

Gabi, just about to PM you.............

Hugs to everyone else,

Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

Good luck for tomorrow Dianne


----------



## eknowles

hi girls just popped in to ask a quick question .. i have just had 1st round of ivf which failed but will be using frozen embryo next time.  on another thread someone said that if using frozen embie this is not classed as one o your chances is this right
thanks 
emma xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi eknowles, so sorry for you cycle.  I had my first ICSI last year and was lucky enough to get 8 frosties, have just had 2 put back, and have 3 left.  All this is classed as one try until the frozen embies run out.  Thats at the clinic I'm at anyways, St Marys.

Hope that helps.

S x


----------



## eknowles

sprinkles - thanks for that it has put my mind at ease a little andmade me feel much brighter now.  we are at mfs in manchester ia nhs should have been at st marys too.  only got 1 frostie though butthats all u need   

em xx


----------



## Jule

I think it depends on your clinic.  I was able to have 1 fresh and 1 frozen and any frozen left i would need to pay for.  As it was i decided to leave our other to blastocyst and unfortunately we lost it bu that was our decision.  Good luck hope you get more from your clinic


----------



## SuzeG

Hi everyone
Jules- so sorry about your BFN. Take care of yourself.
Em- I have had exactly the same. Brown stringy stuff on wiping....I had this last time and I was pregnant. I've had it since Wed eve and only after going to toilet however last night there was red in it. Freaked me out but not been seen since. Everyone has reassured me its all positive signs. I had it at this time last time too. Its brown so its old! Who knows what it means? Try to keep calm.

Sprinkles- I enjoyed the chat room...it helped reassure me!! I have had odd feeling over my left ovary. Sort of burning feeling as if had some sort of infection But putting it down to activity. Had crampy dragging feeling too yesterday but not today.

Diane- Best of luck. Will be thinking of you. We will be making that trip on Sunday. Dreading the 2-3hour wait!!

Congratulations Eeyore.....You must be thrilled. Keep taking care of yourself

To the rest of you hope you are all ok and taking life easy.
love suze x


----------



## berry55

Diane72 - good luck for tomorrow. I will be thinking about you. Lots of luck hun! xxxxx


----------



## chablisgal

Evening Ladies..

Sorry for no personals but I have read all the posts. They keep me going through this nightmare that is the 2ww!

Sprinkles.. do you mind if I ask, are you at St Marys in Manchester? How do you find them? I am at CARE and if this cycle fails (  that it doesn't!!) then we will look at NHS in either St Marys or Leeds. What made you choose ST Marys?

I am at the top of the list for St Marys but my PCT says they don't fund ICSI. You have had ICSI at ST Marys, was that funded or private? I wonder if you can get the IVF part funded and pay privately for the ICSI as a top up??

Does anyone else know anything about either St Marys or Leeds Clarendon Wing?

Thanks so much and hope everyone has a good weekend...

Chablis X


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi chablisgirl, I am at St Marys Manchester.  Its ok, not wonderful just ok.  The building is pretty old so the facilities arent glamourous or anything.  The consultants are nice when you see them, I've only ever seen my consultant once, before we started, but have seen another doctor 3 times, who is the lady who does ET, she is lovely.  Nurses are lovely when you've been a few times, but it is very busy and you can feel just like a number on a conveyor belt, but guess that can happen at any clinic.

I'm NHS, and was given the choice between St Marys and  Leeds.  I have one friend who went to Leeds and didnt have such a great time during EC so that kind of put me off that, but she did get a BFP.  But then again I also have 2 friends who went to St Marys and got BFPs, dont think there is much to choose between them.  I chose St Marys as its nearest thats all.  There is a thread for St Marys on here which I read from time to time and there is a mixed bag of comments on there, but I like to go with my own experience.

Thats interesting that you PCT say they dont fund ICSI, as I've had ICSI during my fresh cycle last year, could it be that we have different PCT's?  But I would have thought thats St Marys decision to fund not PCT, not sure though.  

Maybe you could let me know what Care's like as if this cycle doesnt work was considering private, especially to maybe go through immune tests and stuff, which I believe Care Nottingham do.

However hopefully you wont need to make that decision as you'll get your BFP this cycle


----------



## bettylou

Hi everyone

Sorry about your BFN Jules  

Good luck Diane  

Gabi hope your thrush is better. My OTD is 13 April, when's yours?

Eeyore, well done. That's amazing news. 

Hope everyone else is managing ok with their headaches, aches, knicker checking etc! I went back to work yesterday and had some strange pains on and off. Don't know if it was because I was movin around more than I had been. Had some stabbing pains sort of by my left hip in the evening. Feel ok today. Going to try and take it easy at home. It's so hard when it's a lush day and I want to get outside and get the garden looking good. Does anyone else wish we could have all this lost time back?!!

Good luck to everyone in keeping busy and not obsessing about symptoms. Whoever said that we should all be locked up together for the 2ww was on to a good idea  

Take care all xxx


----------



## juicygem

Good morning all,

Had a truly refreshing nights sleep..it was so nice. Today I have been invited to my god daughters 4th Birthday party and a hen night tonight. Sadly have declined both as I need to take it easy. I will be popping in this morning to give my god daughter a pressi though 

The hen would have been fun it's at the All Star Bowling Lanes, they apparently do amazing cocktails  and it's really 50's. Never mind. Bettylou I know what you mean about lost days...

It's a bit of grey start to the day here in London, but DH has just got and us making me some yummy toast ( M&S Crusty White is the best!!) Don't normally have white bread but I reckon I deserve it  

Hope you are all keep sain/happy/positive. I keep thinking that my embies should have implanted by now as they were blasts, but I've had no implantation bleed 

Does anyone know when it's likely to show up. I didn't get one last time and I got a BFN...

Love to all and good luck to those testing today  

Juicygem xxx


----------



## Taxmin31

Hey Suze - You've made me feel more positive. Last night after my post I had red when I wiped - burst into tears and hubby and I both agreed it hadn't worked and AF arrived, so, instead of resting, we took dog a nice long walk, went for an Indian takeaway and I broke my no alcohol rule and had a beverage to drown my sorrows. Then, after all that, went to the loo again and no blood at all! Went to bed last night and have woken up this morning and still no blood so now our hopes have been raised again. It sounds like this could be postitive, but we daren't get our hopes up. It certainly is a rollercoaster. Yes, let's both keep calm.  

Does anyone know if I have the pregnancy blood test tomorrow and the embies only implanted yesterday - will a positive show up or os it too early? 

Sprkinles - hope you're okay xx

Juicygem - enjoy your toast - I had crumpets and honey for breaky - yummm 

Bettylou - I know what you mean about wanting to get out in the sunshine - weather lovely here now and would love to go out for a ride, but can't. 

Gabi - how are you doing? 

Take care to everyone else

Em xx


----------



## chablisgal

Does anyone have a BFP with no bleeding? Do you have to have bleeding if they have implanted? I haven't had any bleeding and I am Day 8 post ET today... beginning to get a bit nervous!!!


----------



## Sprinkles

Morning ladies,

Think there can be vast array of differences with regards to bleeding and implantation and stuff.  There are a couple of polls in the voting room section that people have completed for 2WW symptoms then had a BFP and other voting topics.  Click on the results bit and it will tell you the percentage of people that had what.  There's one about bleeding as well I think.

Not everyone has implantation bleeding, but some do and both can go on to have BFPs so dont reckon you can read much into I suppose.  But thats easier said than done when we're all symptom watching.

Hope everyone's ok, after getting up really early after a bad nightmare have been back to bed and just got up,   really need to get into a routine before back to work on Monday.


----------



## Mrs Wally

Hi all,

Just wanted to let you know that I had ET yesterday. We got the call at 11 to say that both blasts had survived the thaw but only one was showing any signs of expanding. At 12 they phoned to say that there was definitely only one to go back. ET went fine and I tried to smile and laugh all the way through - we had George (CARE Nottingham) who was really nice, first time I've met him. Had a really lovely afternoon lying in the sun in the garden. Last night I had bad dreams and woke up feeling really negative, angry and peevish! Am really trying to bring myself round and keep positive. I keep talking to my little embie and telling them what a brill life they'll have if they stick around. I guess that either late today or tomorrow would be implantation time. I have never had any spotting or cramping, and the only symptoms I've ever really had are the sore boobs but I know that's the progesterone. Am going to try and enjoy the next couple of days with my DH then back to work on Monday aas I just want to try and forget about it (ha!) So if I don't post on here much please forgive me, my thoughts are really with all of you and I am so glad for the BFPs so far, and so sad for those who didn't make it this time round. Lots of love to everybody. XX


----------



## bettylou

Hi

Take it easy Mrs Wally x

Chablis girl - I think implantation bleeding just varies from woman to woman and you can have it or not have it and still end up pregnant either way. I had it 10 days post ET last time when I had given up hope of seing anything and got a positive result 3 days later. Everyone's different tho and Sprinkles is right that you can't read too much into it.

Taxmin - Sounds like you had a great evening. Bet relaxing like that did you the power of good. Keeping fingers crossed in a calm manner for you.

Determind to enjoy the beautiful sunshine, so going to take dogs out now. Got big plans to make roast chicken dinner with lemon meringue pie tonight for DH who's working today. Anyone else cooking for England? ​


----------



## GabiFR

Hello everyone,

Jules, I am so sorry for you hon, I wish you good luck on the next tx.    . 

Juicygem, where are you in London? I lived in Richmond before moving to Holland and loved it.  Don't worry about implantation bleed, I had the last tx I had on day 10 and got BFN, so no implantation bleed can also be a good sign, only 1/3 of pregnant women get it.  Hope you have a nice weekend.  Enjoy your weekend before getting back to work, I think it helps the 2WW go faster.  When is your OTD?    for you.

Mrs. Wally, congratulations on being PUPO! Get some rest to give a chance for your embryo to implant.    for you.

Diane, I have been checking here to get your news, I am really really hoping this is your time.  Sending you all the positive vibes, bubbles, prayers, fingers and toes crossed etc.   

Zuri, hope you are feeling a bit more positive today, sending you lots of    .

Sprinkles, how are you hon?  Enjoy your weekend before getting back to work.  Are you going to chat today?  

Em,  please get some rest, remember that lots of ladies with healthy pregnancies do go through some bleeding at early stages, so just hang in there.  Sending you lots of   . 

eeyore, congratulations !!! I have updated the chart with you wonderful news, you must be over the moon! I wish you a happy and healthy 8 months ahead for you!

SuzeG, hope you are feeling good today. sending you lots of   .

Bettylou, can I have some of your lemon meringue Sounds delicious! 

Tinkel, thanks for sending the positive vibes, I am feeling good today.  Thanks for bearing and staying with us during our 2WW, I promise to do the same for you when it comes to your 2WW regardless of my result.  Hope you have a great weekend.  

Chablis, don't panic about implantation bleed, I personally would rather not have it!  

Hi to Hanadiz, JABinC, Sam, Lew, Berry55,  tish-tash, puss, lots of love to you. 

Ladies, thanks a lot for asking about my nasty condition and I am glad to tell you that its totally gone today!!! I went to the hospital yesterday and got the drugs that cured me and also Gonal to start a fresh cycle if this doesn't work (I need full back up to keep sane)!. I have no big plans for the weekend, just relax and out for a meal in a nice restaurant with DH this evening.  I was supposed to have a golf lesson today but decided not to, so DH is going on his own, I am determined to do zero exercise at 2WW which means not even swinging the golf club in the driving range.  I will also watch the Rotterdam marathon tomorrow and it will be a torture as I would be running it if I was doing tx... Hopefully for a good cause!  one less day to OTD, but it gets harder for me now   . Wishing you all a great weekend. 

Gabi x

Updated list:

Hanadiz - FET on March 17th  OTD - March 25th       
JABinC - FET on March 17th  OTD - April 1st      
Jule - FET on March 18th  OTD - March 31st      
Lew -    FET on March 19th  OTD - April 1st        
Sam  - FET on March 19th  OTD - April 2nd    
eeyore - FET on March 20  OTD - April 3rd    
Em -      FET on March 24th  OTD - April 5th
Sprinkles - FET on March 24h OTD - April 10th
Tish-tash - FET on March 24th OTD - April 3rd 
Zuri -    FET on March 25th OTD - April 7th
Diane - FET on March 25th  OTD - April 4th
SuzeG -  FET on March 26th  OTD - April 5th
Chablisgal - FET on March 27th  OTD - April 13th
Gabi - FET on March 30th  OTD - April 11th
Bettylou - FET on March 31st OTD - April  13th
Juicygem - FET on April 1st  
Puss2cats - FET on April 2nd  
Mrs. Wally - FET on April 3rd
Berry55 - baseline March 24th scan and blood tests on April 10th
Tinkelbunny - FET in May


----------



## Jule

Diane   you got BFP.  

Hope the rest of you on 2ww are not too stressed.  I was saying to dh last night im gutted obviously.. that it didnt work but i feel like a weight has also been lifted off my shoulders.  It is such a stressful time analysing every pull and pain, looking at knickers and tissue every time you go to the toilet-what a horrible time for everyone that has to go through it.  I hope you all get BFP     

Sorry Hanadiz and JABinC you got BFN.  What are your plans for further tx?


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

I got an HCG of 62, which officially is 'positive'. Now I'm on the second half of my '4WW' and am filled with dread at the thought of another miscarriage  . I need to think more positively, I'm just so tired and almost feel I can't face it happening again. But then I know there is a stronger person in there somewhere I just need to pull her out and get her to start feeling more hopeful, one foot in front of the other Diane-remember you promised-be strong you CAN do this.     

SuzeG,   tomorrow

Gabi, I'm so glad to hear you are feeling better, you know I'm   for you

Jule, thanks for the  , thinking of you.

Berry, thanks for the   sending you lots of luck too for this cycle 

Bettylou, hope you are enjoying the  

Mrs. Wally, great news you are now PUPO-congratulations and good luck!

Sprinkles, sorry to hear about the nightmare, I wonder if its the drugs as I never have nightmares but have had some too  

Taxmin,    

Chablisgirl, I think plenty don't have obvious implantation bleeds, so don't get too worried

Juicygem, good to hear you had a good sleep and hope you have a good day at your god-daughter's party

Hugs to everyone else,  

Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

Evening ladies

Juicygem ~ oh crusty white bread toast sounds delicious, I’m hooked on potato cakes at the minute with lashings of butter, mmmm

Taxmin ~ Thinking of you for tomorrow.  If your blood was brown its old blood so might not have been yesterday but a few days ago.  So fingers, toes and everything crossed for you.  Its weird that we had ET the same day and I've still to wait another 6 days to test.  Part of me wants to now but then again I talk myself out of it.  Will just try and stay patient.

Mrs Wally ~ welcome to 2WW my dear, hope it doesn’t drag for you.  I’ve had a couple of bad dreams too but put it down to the drugs, its not nice though.

Bettylou ~ your dinner sounds great, I’m off to make roast beef but don’t have any Yorkshires, so only half a dinner really.

Gabi ~ glad you’re infection’s cleared up that’s great news.  Sorry couldn’t make it to chat today, but might get on later tonight possibly.

Diane ~ congratulations on your positive, that’s great.  Sending you some     for second half.

Hope everyone else is ok and having a nice weekend.  I got up and fully dressed and went out today for the first time in 2 weeks!!!  And have to say am absolutely knackered from it, but the fresh air was great.

Off to make dinner maybe catch up later xxx


----------



## Jule

Congratulations Diane that brill news   lots of positive thinking   everything will be ok
This is for you      

Good luck Taxmin for tom  

Good luck everyone else


----------



## SuzeG

Hi
Diane- Good news. Ihave been thinking of you a lot today knowing I will make that same trip tomorrow. Its the waiting for the call that will be the killer. Try to keep positive about HCG. They say anything over 25 is positive so thats the main thing. I've met women who had HCG levels of 150-200 and then lost it. My BFP last time was 89 last time so not much more than you. Keep positive and get lots of rest.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.
love suze x


----------



## Sprinkles

SuzeG  for tomorrow too, just in case I dont make it back on here tonight, thinking of you x


----------



## bettylou

Diane, congratulations on positive result! Sending you    

Taxmin and SuzeG - thinking of you for tomorrow  

Sprinkles - glad you got out of the house today. How have you managed to stay in without going completely loopy?!

The dinner was huge. Ate loads and got big brownie points from DH. I think he thinks I'm trying to seduce him with high quality meals (that is so in the wrong order though...seduction is supposed to come before the baby making isn't it?!)

Night everyone x


----------



## tish-tash

hi girls haven't really got much to say. Got a BFN on friday. Very gutted. Thought i would have been in floods of tears but actually just felt more p*****d off that it hadn't worked again. Only got pregnant with fresh transfer so in a way glad we haven't got any frosties left. So hey onwards and upwards, gonna make follow up appointment on monday and start again asap. 

Good Luck to everyone else.


----------



## GabiFR

Good morning everyone,

Tish-tash, just read your news and I am so sorry, lots of hugs to you.       

Em, I hope you have good news today.     for you.

Bettylou, good luck to you too   

Mrs. Wally, how are you feeling at 2WW?    to you.

Tinkel, how are you doing?  Hope you are having a great weekend.

Diane,  I am so happy for you, CONGRATULATIONS!!! What are your plans for today?  

Sprinkles, I can't believe you were home all that time, if it was me I would have gone totally   !  How are you coping with the 2WW now? I am also testing on Fiday, so let's    we have good news then? Wil you stay home for Easter holidays?

Jule, I am thinking of you, sending you lots of hugs.

Hi to Hanadiz, JABinC, Lew, Sam, eeyore, Zuri, SuzeG, Juicygem, Chablisgal, Puss and Berry55, hope you are enjoying the weekend.

Had a great dinner out with DH last night, we are amazed at how the fancy restaurants bill are reduced when only one of us is drinking!  He owes me lots of driving in the future   .  I am going   with my lack of symptoms and resisted testing just for another day (I feel an addicted resisting the drug with the HPT!).  One day less on this   

Gabi x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Tish-tash so sorry to hear your news.

gabi I'm fine eating too much but am having to curb that now as I'm bound to gain weight once i get back onto the steroids. I've been in the garden, but months of continuous treatments and 2ww's has made me a bit of a softy I can't even turn the soil for lack of muscle power.


good luck to everyone on the 2ww, enjoy the lovely day.


----------



## berry55

diane72 - congratulations!!! really happy for you xxx


----------



## Diane72

Good Afternoon All,

Thanks all for your positive thoughts, it is appreciated. I had to go back into the clinic again this morning for another HCG and a full blood count. They phoned this afternoon and said that my HCG is now 85, so it is rising and that I may have IVIG tomorrow but it will depend on my 7.30am blood test result. It was a bit of a surprise and I was meant to be presenting at a company meeting that global is coming over for tomorrow in central London so I've just texted/e-mailed various people to get someone in my team to do it for me and sent my apologies. To be honest I do have a bit of a cold and I don't know is it a. a cold b. an immune reaction to the embie kicking off so feel happy they are looking at it.

SuzeG, Taxmin- any news?

Tishtash, sorry to hear your news, thinking of you  

Gabi, glad to hear you had a nice night out, I think its good to get out and away from the obsessing about this process.

Sprinkles, how are you today?  

Tinkelbunny, what steroids/dose will you be taking?

Berry, sending you lots of  

Bettylou, your mail made me laugh,  I think my DH and I have forgot what 'seduction' even means, the joys of the treatment rollercoaster!  

Jule, thanks for all the   -I do need it!

SuzeG, thanks for the reassurance on the HCG level. I do know that a high HCG level is no guarantee of success, my first two rounds I was 69 and 85 but then my last round was an amazing 410 on test day but I still miscarried pretty much bang on the same 6000-8000 bracket (I just reached it sooner because I started higher). I'm taking each day as it comes, I do wish I could just fast forward to 7 weeks and know either way rather than this waiting that feels like an eternity. I'm     for you, any news?

Juicygem, your toast story has sat in my subconscious mind and I finally gave in and went an bought some bread & blackberry conserve from M&S this afternoon. I tried to make myself feel better by making it wholegrain but not sure it really fits in with my PCOS 'high protein' diet-Oh well!  

Mrs Wally    

Chablisgirl and everyone else sending you hugs, catch up soon,

Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

Diane ~ great news on the rising HCG, hope the IVIG goes well xx

Tish ~ so sorry honey   thinking of you  

Gabi ~ dinner sounded great, we're going to go out for a Thai meal next weekend, as either celebratory or commisatory, hopefully celebratory.

Taxmin and SuzeG ~ thinking of you too girlies  

Still got cramps today had them now since last Wednesday on and off, but seem to have a little more energy today and nausea isnt as bad, but am thirsty thirsty thirsty.  Friends on her way round with family so hopefully bob back on later xx

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Jule

Diane great news on your hcg rising    what is ivig?

Tish sorry to hear you news.

 to everyone else


----------



## SuzeG

Hi there,
Well really delighted to tell you we got a    !! COmpletely thrilled however now into the worry of HCG levels. Today it was 490? Which is much higher than last time? I guess its all about what happens over the next few weeks so will have to see. The worrying never stops!!

Hope the rest of you are ok- Great news Diane with your levels!!
suze x


----------



## Diane72

SuzeG, 490, Congratulations!- Sounds like it could be    'twins'    

Jule, IVIG stands for intravenous immunoglobulin. It is basically antibodies (IgG) from other people's blood, which is infused and dampens your own immune system in order to help prevent your body rejecting your foetus/embie. It is administered by intravenous drip (my first one the day after ET was 5 hrs). It is used for people who may be having repeated early miscarriages due to immune issues or if people have had several failed cycles and have immune issues. Not all clinics do it and it is only available privately in the UK (the NHS won't pay for it as it is expensive- it cost me £1600 at ARGC but the cost is based on your weight as the dose is per kg).

Sprinkles, glad the nausea isn't so bad, enjoy your evening with your friend, thanks for the thoughts,

Diane x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

SuziG brilliant news!!!!!

Diane good going on those HSG hope it keeps rising. you asked about my steroid dose: Prednisone 10mg, Progynova 6mg once i'm a week away from ET. but i have seen others on here taking a dose of 25mg prednisone and they weren't even tested for killer cells.

only a few more days before we get the rest of the BFP good luck!! 

xxx


----------



## Jule

congratulations suziG thats brilliant news  

Thanks Diane id not heard of that before sounds good though.  Ill have to possibly look into that next time 

Anyone else testing today?


----------



## chablisgal

Hi all, glad to see there are some more BFPs. There is ALWAYS hope...

Not feeling the positive vibe myself today. Am on Day 9 post ET and I have been REALLY emotional all day. DH in the USA and family 1 1/2 hrs away and just feeling soooooo alone. I know its the drugs and the hormones but the whole thing has just got on top of me and I've spent most of the day in tears. Watched Sex and the City DVD and that helped a bit, now going to start on Season 1 of Dynasty... it was always my favourite and the one programme I was allowed to stay up late to watch!

I don't suppose being cooped up for a week has helped.. maybe going back to work tomorrow is a good thing...

Thanks for letting me vent.

 and    to us all xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Huge  SuzeG  you must be on 

chablisgirl ~ Dynasty wow thats a blast from the past, enjoy xx

Taxmin ~ thinking about you and hope you're ok xxx


----------



## bettylou

Hi everyone,

SuzeG - that's brilliant news, so happy for you.

Diane - glad you're keeping positive x

Tish - really sorry about your result. Thinking of you  

Chablisgirl - sorry you've been on your own and feeling so miserable. When's your hubbie back? Hope it's soon. Did Dynasty lift your spirits? I was always more of a Dallas fan myself!

 to everyone else. Hope you had good weekends.

Good luck to anyone testing tomorrow xx


----------



## GabiFR

Good Morning everyone,

SuzeG, CONGRATULATIONS BFP !!!!
I wish you a very happy and healthy 8 months ahead of you!!!

Diane, I hope all goes well with your IVIG, what do you do during the 3-5 hours? I am thinking of you hon and   all goes well for the next milestone.

Bettylou, hi there, hope you had a great weekend, well done on the dinner!  

Tish-tash, sending you lots of hugs. 

Chablisgal, I hope you are feeling more positive today, my DH also goes to the US on business and it's hard also with the time difference to talk. Did you enjoy Dinasty? I have been watching 24hours, love Jack Bauer, he lifted my spirits yesterday! lots of hugs to you and  

Zuri, how are you coping these last days of 2WW?  

Jule, I am thinking of you , lots of hugs to you .

Sprinkles, how are you? Hope you manage to relax over the weekend. Hope you have a good day at work today. Sending you some   and   for good news on Thursday.

Em, I hope you are ok hon, have been thinking of you. Sending you lots of hugs.

Tinkel, I decided to get back to decent eating cutting down carbs as of today because i won't be able to face a negative test and being overweight at the same time. My clothes are all tight at the moment and I am not happy about it. Hope you enjoyed your weekend and thanks for the positive vibes.

berry55, hope you had a good weekend, not long for your scan.  

Puss, Juicygem and Mrs. Wally, hope you are not going  at the 2ww. 

Hi to everyone else.

The weekend was nice but I am glad its over and closer to OTD. I have to admit that I was  this morning and did an early test to start to getting used to the negative result, I am confident it hasn't worked this time so I need to get ready for the result. I need to recover my PMA for my next fresh cycle, sorry that I am not being the positive and happy poster but I also needed to let it go and not better than to those who really understand what it is to go through this rollercoaster of tx.

lots of love to you all,
Gabi

-updated list-
Hanadiz - FET on March 17th OTD - March 25th  
JABinC - FET on March 17th OTD - April 1st 
Jule - FET on March 18th OTD - March 31st 
Lew - FET on March 19th OTD - April 1st  
Sam - FET on March 19th OTD - April 2nd 
eeyore - FET on March 20 OTD - April 3rd  
Em - FET on March 24th OTD - April 5th
Sprinkles - FET on March 24h OTD - April 10th 
Tish-tash - FET on March 24th OTD - April 3rd 
Zuri - FET on March 25th OTD - April 7th
Diane - FET on March 25th OTD - April 4th  
SuzeG - FET on March 26th OTD - April 5th  
Chablisgal - FET on March 27th OTD - April 13th
Gabi - FET on March 30th OTD - April 11th
Bettylou - FET on March 31st OTD - April 13th
Juicygem - FET on April 1st 
Puss2cats - FET on April 2nd 
Mrs. Wally - FET on April 3rd
Berry55 - baseline March 24th scan and blood tests on April 10th
Tinkelbunny - FET in May


----------



## Züri

well think it's over for me

Test tomorrow but just had a show when putting  my pessary in (sorry TMI) and have been waiting all day for it to show up so know its gonna be here in full flow by end of today


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Zuri have you done a test yet? i pray it's not over.

Gabi you still have a few days to go, hang in there, sending you love and positive vibes.

good luck to everyone still aiting to test xxx


----------



## Züri

No not planning to test - got blood test at clinic tomorrow morning x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Gabi i am also more of a 'carb free' kind of person, but i have seen that a very high protein diet is not good if you are trying to conceive.

bugger this can't be, i am sure we are going to be celebrating your BFP!!!!


----------



## juicygem

Hi Ladies,

I've been going mad..been stuck at home since Saturday am with no internet access ( something has gone wrong at the BT exchange apparently).

Back at the office today so finally I can catch-up all you ladies. Sorry I got you all lusting after toast and crusty bread. I'm naughty. But then again I've now moved on to toasted hot cross buns...yum...well it is almost easter 

Diane72 well done on the BFP   hope those HCG levels continue to rise 

Also well done to SuzeG   you must be so pleased.

Sorry to hear your sad news Tishtash   Hope things work out for you soon x

Zuri hope that's not your AF. Try to keep positive hun  

Gabi hope you are baring up. My OTD is Sunday 12th. Seems like so long away...

Taximin hope you are OK. Let us know. Thinking of you.

Sprinkles, Bettlou, Chablisgirl and Pusscats hope the 2ww is not diving you to crazy..glad everyone is stay  . 

Tinkelbunny and Berry55 hope you are both Ok too.

It's sooo hard not to keep spinning everything round in your head, so many what ifs? 
Can any of you tell if you also have huge sore boobs. Mine are not normal but I'm guessing its the oestrogen and progesterone tabs and pessaries rather than anything else!?

Love to you all. 

Juicygem xxx


----------



## Taxmin31

Hi Ladies

Typed out a response earlier and just realised it's not posted!!  

So, to keep you all posted ... 

Went for blood test yesterday to be told that the Lab staff don't work on a Sunday so the results would be ready on Monday afternoon. I was really depressed and wanted to know so I asked if I could do a home preg test and she said yes .... so, I did and it was a positive!!!!! OMG!!!!!     

What a shock - I was physically shaking when I saw the posititve. We are both over the moon. 

I've just called the clinic now and have had it confirmed with a HCG level of 239 for day 14 (yesterday) which she said was good and is just a single, not multiple birth. 

There's always something to worry about though - yet again since last night I've had brown blood (sort of blood - more stringy pieces really and a slight stain - sorry for TMI) and it's still happening today - HELP is this bad?? The nurse said just to wait and see and so long as doesn't go into a full flow should be okay - doesn't help me though!!! What could it be?? Perhaps the second embryo coming away?  

I'm in for a scan in 2 weeks and need to keep going with drugs and pessaries to the 12th week (hopefully I'll make it then). 

So - there we go - I feel very strange and not sure what to do with myself!! 

Gabi - how are you doing now? 

Sprinkles - not long for you now - fingers crossed    

Juicygem - I've had various signs of pregnancy, one being sore nipples and my boobs are massive!! I don't fit in my bras and have 'double boob'!! 

Take care everyone else 

Em xx
Sorry for lack of personals but my head's a bit fryed at the moment!


----------



## bettylou

hi everyone

Thought I was going mad today as it's Monday and still a whole week til I can test. Laid awake for hours last night really, really hot, thirsty and non stop wondering if I'm pregnant or not. Think fell asleep just before my alarm and then had trouble getting up. Nearly phoned in sick for work but don't want to be absent as they've been making people redundant.Why does everything have to be so complicated?! Sorry ladies. Think I've got the moaning off my chest now.

Taxmin - congrats and fingers crossed everything ok.

Zuri - really hope it's not over for you x

Juicygem - Nearly a whole week of waiting left for you too. Are you as   as me? Haven't had many symptoms apart from strange sensations in my tum, a bit like I've been winded. Have been pretty starving too but to be honest that's not that unusual for me!

Sprinkles - how was your first day back at work? Not too tiring I hope..

Here's hoping that time flies by this week  

Thinking of everyone else x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Em brilliant news, Gabi is going to be there with you i'm sure.


----------



## lew

Hi Everyone

Congratulations   Taxmin - Stay   I am hoping that because it is old blood it's ok.  Some women do lose all through their pregnancy's - maybe you are one? Am       for you XX

Congratulations to Diane72 and SuzeG     - well done

Zuri - stay   please, its not over yet   

Hope everyone else is ok - sorry if I haven't mentioned you all by name but hope you are all doing ok.  

Still housebound with 3 year old (chicken Pox) had results from Dr today that I am immune so that's another hurdle over and done with.  I am still knicker watching   and DH has ordered me not to do any more pee sticks (got a collection of about 10 at mo    ) It's strange as I was not this bad with my son, wierd isn't it but as it worked first time with him I was so sure that it would not work this time round as I thought we were extremely lucky last time (sorry for the ramble) but am over the moon and the 17th can't come quick enough for me.  First you have the 2WW and then another 2WW (and 2 days) for the scan aarrrggghhhh, I'm going    but still on   

Good luck everyone am thinking of you all and  

Lew XX


----------



## GabiFR

Em,  CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP !!!!!!!!!!  This is great news and I wish you all the best and a happy and healthy 8 months ahead for you!!! 

Tinkel, thanx thnax thanx, you made my day a lot better.  You are so sweet!     for you.

Lew, hope DS gets better soon. 

Bettylou I understand you as I had the same problem last night, his 2WW is a torture and it just gets worse as it comes close to OTD.  Are you working at your 2WW?    for you.

Juicygem, it's good to hear from you, are you going to have lots of chocolate eggs for easter?      

Zuri, good luck tomorrow I am    and    for you.

Diane, I hope IVIG went well,     for you.

I am going to test again tomorrow morning    the result changes... I hate 2WW!!!!!!!!

Gabi x


----------



## SuzeG

Hi there all
Thanks for all the messages. You've all been a real support to me. Went back to clinic for bloods and its 850 today so def going up.

Well done Em on your result. You must be delighted. Just in case it is of any help. I have had brown stuff (stringy) from Wed through till Saturday eve. Only when i wiped after weeing (sorry guys TMI) and none on a panty liner. Thursday I had red in it too briefly. I think its a good sign. Its now stopped. I had exactly the same but not so much with my last BFP. If you are on hormones (oestrogen and progesterone) its hard for it to be your period...bit like taking the pill. I was told as long as it doesn't get heavier and flow then its good. Hope this reassures you.

I'm intrigued as to how your nurse knows your levels aren't twins?? Sounds high for Day 14 past ovulation...

Hope everyone else is ok.
xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi girlies

Gabi ~ sending you some   and  

Zuri ~ thinking of you honey xxx

Taxmin ~ oh wow brilliant news have been really worried about you, stupid lab staff do they not know that information like this is needed 7 days a week, not 6!!!    Am so pleased for you you must be on 

Bettylou ~ get your head down and have a rest when you get home, need to relax after such a disturbed nights sleep xxx

Suze ~ great news on increased levels.

Hope everyone else is doing ok, especially our 2ww ladies        

Well first day back at work for me, goodness feels like I've been away for ages, felt like the new girl.

Had horrendous night sleep last night, was maybe a bit worked up about having to go back to work and also am in final stretch before testing.  Slept for a total of about half an hour, am surprised I'm still awake now to be honest.

Anyways managed to bugger my pessary up this morning so had to do it again and was late for work, but hey so what.  The girls let me settle in for all of 5 minutes before they told me who was potentially being made redundant and who wasnt, I myself am waiting to be told where I stand, but am trying not to worry about it, am trying to channel all those stressy energies into nuturing embies.  Do feel like I've done too much today and got lots of twinges going on whoops!  Have come home, ordered my tea through DH and have my jammies on already with duvet on sofa, am completely knackered am just trying to stay awake long enough to eat my tea then thats me I think.

 Everyone


----------



## bettylou

Hi again all

Sprinkles - what a lot of stress to go back to. Try and forget about all the work stuff and keep all your emotional energy for looking after you and the embies. Glad you're going to bed after tea. I've just had an hour on the sofa, but have woken up a bit grotty...time for real bed soon I think!

Gabi - I meant to write earlier to say that sorry you're feeling so negative about it all today. I think it's definitely self preservation that makes us prepare ourselves for the worst thing happening. Still hoping for you though   I am working for the next 3 days, then got the weekend to get thru before OTD. Is yours on Sat?  

Hope everyone else is calm!


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

I am useless tonight, I can't stop      I just don't feel ready for another miscarriage and it feels impossible to me at the moment that it could end up anywhere but there. Time is going so slowly, it feels like torture.

Gabi,  

Taxmin, congratulations!!!

Promise I'll catch up more when I have got my 'head together' more

Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

Diane72 ~ sending you lots of   and 

Feeling really anxious and cant sleep.  Went to bed and fell asleep no worries at 8pm, but here I am wide awake and convinced now that AF is just around the corner, sleeplessness, bloated, and hungry are my classic symptoms of AF's imminent arrival.  Am day 14 post ET today and am grateful for getting this far, but really really want to make it to Friday.


----------



## Züri

All over for me girls, period showed up full flow this morning - still got to go for blood test and get the dreaded bloody phonecall though but at least i know what the phonecall will be

gutted


----------



## GabiFR

Züri,  I am so sorry for you hun, take your time to heal. Lots of hugs to you    .

Diane, I am so     that you are wrong this time and you carry on full term on a healthy and happy pregnancy.  Just take one step after the other as you tell us.  Lots of   to you, and    .

Sprinkles,  you got this far and i am so positive for you. I understand that your mind is all over the place but you will get there with a positive outcome,     and     for that.  Try not to worry about the job because you will have plenty to think about in the next 8 months and beyond  !  Hope you managed to get back to sleep.

Bettylou, how are you doing? I am feeling better today after some hours of sleep although not ideal.  How are you coping with the 2WW? There is no official OTD here in Holland and I am considering the OTD on April 10th which is 11days post ET on a 4 day embryo.

Juicygem, I have no sore (.)(.) but I see this as a good sign but can also be the pessaries. I am not doing pessaries or any medication as for me this is a drugs free cycle.  Hope you get good news on Sunday.     for you.

Tinkel, how are you today?    

Hi to Em, Lew, Chablisgal, Sam, Tish-tash, Jule and everyone else. Sending you lots of    

I didn't test again this morning as I managed to get some sleep and didn't want to ruin my day again.  I will wait a few more days to test again. Yesterday, DH and I went for a stroll along the canal behind our house and had a chat about what we are going to do next.  If next fresh cycle doesn't work we are thinking about doing tx in the UK, either CARE in Nottingham or ARGC in London and I will take time off work. Does anyone have comments about CARE in Nottingham?  As much as it's hard, we would like to maximize our chances before my eggs get the signs of age.  It's not easy though...

Gabi x


----------



## juicygem

Morning ladies,

Went back to work yesterday and everything had changed!! I was only out of the office for 4 days..and when I get back the guy I normally work with was sat with someone else and they got a freelancer in to work with me. It's fine but  no one thought to tell me.

It was a really full on day as the have got me working on a new business pitch for the next 2 weeks...that means I could me asked to come in over the easter break..grrr . I am sincerely praying that doesn't happen  

Sorry you AF has arrived Zuri   

Diane, I hope these embies stay the course and you have you much deserved BFP. Sounds like you're in good hands at the ARCG  

Gabi, keep positive only a few more days and you can test.   

Suzy that blood test sounds very positive..well done  

Sprinkles I'm sending you extra  

Taximin congrats again  

Bettylou, Berry55, Tinkelberry, Lew, Chablisgirl and Sam positive thoughs to you all  

Off to work for a another day with my nose to grindstone. At least it takes my mind off this a tiny bit. Nothing to report on the symptoms front...

All the best juicygem xxxxx


----------



## billydog

Hi everyone/Anyone!

I'm in the 2 week waiting room with my second cycle from frozen, testing on the 12/04. First cycle was unsuccessful, so my heart is in my mouth as it was around this time, last time, I started spotting!   Has anyone in here been successfully from frozen?


----------



## Taxmin31

Hello Ladies

SuzeG - your words certainly are a help. Again I've woken up this morning and the brown stuff has gone - let's hope it stays that way! I'm on pessaries and tablets for oestrogen and progesterone and was also told that so long as it doesn't change to a heavy, full flow should be okay. You tested on the 5th too - do you know your HCG level? I've no idea about the levels and what they should be. The nurse I spoke to yesterday was terrible, not helpful in any way and wouldn't fully answer my questions.  

Sprinkles - hope you are holding up - not long now   My DH is great, won't let me do anything so I'm being very lazy when I get in from work. xx

Gabi - Hope you are okay hun. TRy and keep postitive and I'm thinkjing about you xx

Bettylou - Hope you are okay and not stressing too much.

Tinklebunny, Lew, Juicygem - thnaks for your congrats. 

Diane - try and relax. 

Zuri - I'm so sorry for your period turning up.  

Billydog - Welcome to this thread - it's a wonderful thing to be part of. Fingers crossed for the 12th. 

Hope that's everyone

Take care
Em xx


----------



## juicygem

Hi Billydog,

This is my first FET cycle. But we will both be testing on the same day. Good luck and welcome to the thread. Big  

Try and stay positive.  

Juicygem xx


----------



## SuzeG

Hi all,
Diane- thinking of you and hoping you are ok. 
Zuri- I am sorry to hear it wasnt to be this time. Hope you are ok.
Sprinkles - keep positive. You are nearly there. The end of the 2ww is the longest bit.
Juicygem- try to not let work stress you out. There are more important things to focus on.

Em- My levels were 490 on Sunday then 820 yesterday. Already feeling rough which I didn;t have last time. Still constant knicker checking but no brown since sat. Trying to take it easy.

Hope everyone else is doing ox
love suze x


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

I'm feeling a bit better today (apart from our heating/hot water has packed in, DH now trying to find a plumber!). 

Zuri, I'm sorry about your AF arriving  

Gabi, I know you're right, I've said to others and myself, just take one day at a time, sometimes contemplation of anything beyond that can just be too overwhelming. I'm thinking and   for you. Wr.t to test day my OTD was basically 10 days past a 5 day blastocyst transfer so adds up to being the same length of time from 'theoretical egg collection' as yours. Glad you got some sleep.

Billydog, welcome to the board, there are quite a few ladies I know that have had babies from FET

Em, re: HCG levels. Over 25 at 14/15 days past 'egg collection' (which in our case means add the number of days before your embie was frozen and then number of days past transfer) means your pregnant but what they often don't tell you is if you are between 25-50 there's a much higher risk of miscarriage (although some ladies will go on to have a happy, pregnancy). Anything above 50 they say that it is the doubling of the level every 48 hours that is more important than the actual number (although I'm not entirely convinced   ). The average is around 100-135 on Day 14/15 dpo/dpec on betabase an American database on HCGs, so 239 is a good confident 'pregnant'. As Suzie indicated if you had two transferred I can't see any way that your nurse would know if you have one or two, that level could easily be two, the only way you will know is once your at a stage that the gestational sacs are visible.  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Juicygem, really hoping you don't have to work over Easter, you need the break   what do you do?

Sprinkles, sending you   I too have been very restless and was up at 4 am the other night doing internet research to try and put my mind at ease. Not long now until OTD,    

bettylou, hope all is well with you, thinking of you

Suze, great news on the levels! Still reckon there could be two in there! You are probably feeling rough earlier as you are already at quite a high level. The sac should be visible between 1500-3000 and the heart beat between 6-10,000 so literally you could already be at the gestational sac visibility stage in the next few days. Do take it easy, I'm working from home today as I decided it was all too much and was feeling rough post IVIG, I'll go back in tomorrow.

Lew, hope your little one's chicken pox clears up soon. 

Tinkelbunny, how are you?

Hugs to everyone else  

Diane x


----------



## Mrs Wally

Hi all,

It's lovely to catch up with you all and hear what's going on - Em, massive congratulations on your wonderful news, you must be so happy.

Zuri, I am so sorry to hear it wasn't your time. Big  

Diane - the waiting is the worst isn't it. I really hope that things are different this time. You are doing all you can.   for you.

Gabi - just wanted to comment on CARE Nottingham. I have found them to be really good and responsive, although obviously I've not had a positive result yet! They seem to be really groundbreaking and have specialists in immunology, and also did the world's first Array testing to identify the most viable embryos - if you can afford it they are now offering this to patients. I think it adds an extra £2k on to the cost of your treatment?? 
After my 2nd failed cycle the consultant was very forthcoming with information and looked at all the options for me, so I feel confident that I am being offered the best options. I don't think they do as much testing as ARGC from what I have read on FF, but I have never felt that I wasn't being tested enough!

I am going nuts on my 2WW. Back to work today, which is helping a little to take my mind off it. I am so relieved I didn't come in yesterday though as apparently there was a sales meeting and evryone got a total dressing down - they are all really stressed out today!! Lucky escape!
Last night I couldn't keep my eyes open and was in bed by 10, then woke up at about midnight feeling really sick, hot and with wierd stretchy pains a bit like AF but not half as painful. It is the first time I have allowed myself to imagine I might be pregnant!!! Pleeeeeeeease!!!


----------



## Züri

Mrs Walley thanks for that info on Care Nottingham - I am seriously considering coming back home for treatment at care Notts after what I have read - I feel I would benefit from more information and immunology testing and your review just backs up other good things i have heard from them - plus it will be nice to come home and see all my lovely nottingham friend while I have the tests 

x


----------



## Taxmin31

Hello again 

SuzeG - 490 on Sunday - that's really high - puts my level to shame - could you have 2 in there My clinic don't offer regular tests. Next time I'm in is on Tuesday 21st for a scan. It must be quite reassuring to get your bloods checked regularly to know they are increasing. I too am constantly knicker checking and was worried today becasue my boobs stopped being sore (they are feeling a little sensitive now though)!! 

Diane - thanks for your response. So, to confirm, the fact that on day 14 passed transfer my level of 239 is above 50 means there's a good chance on the little embie staying put?? The nurse was really unhelpful and I felt like she just wanted me off the phone. When will the gestational sacs be visable - at the 6/7 week scan (mine on 21st April)? Thanks for the congrats.

Take care

Em xx


----------



## Diane72

Em,

239 is a good figure, and yes it has good odds. 

However, no HCG level is definitive (I have had 69 and I have had 410 on test day and both but ended at the same HCG level because there's obviously something going wrong at that stage for me). 

At 6/7 weeks if you continue doubling there should be a sac and possibly you might see a heartbeat.     

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Em, hang in there until the 21st, can you get your blood done before?  If it makes it better for you, here in Holland they dont do bloods at all!!!  I am glad the spotting is over.  

Mrs. Wally, thanks so much for your comments on CARE, I will definitely consider it.    I hope you enjoy your day at work and get some proper rest tonight.     

Juicygem, at least work is taking your mind off the crazy 2WW!  Hopefully no work for you at Easter, do you have any plans?  

Zuri, sorry for you again,   . 

Sprinkles, sending you lots of   

Diane, hope you are feeling better this afternoon and hope DH sorts your hot water!! Thinking of you    xx

Billydog, welcome to the thread and lots of      this tim ewill be different.  We have quite some positive testers to give us some hope.  

SuzeG, are you ready for twins

hi to everyone else, going home now.
Gabi x


----------



## berry55

Hi everyone, 

Just wanted to let u all know i'm thinking about u. I'm being very quiet here as i am trying my best to not get my hopes up for this cycle. My scan is on Friday and then i will find out when ET is gonna be. However on my forms it says ET is due on sunday 12th! Easter sunday!!! i don't think so... so i think it will b Tuesday 14th   feeling nervous about the big thaw!  

Take care everyone.

Diane   xx

xxx


----------



## juicygem

Hi Berry55,

Stay positive.  How many embies do you have in freezer? What day were they frozen on?

Juicygem xx


----------



## spinny1

Just wanted to say good luck for Friday's Scan hun

xxx


----------



## Diane72

Berry,

Sending you lots and lots of 
        
for your  to survive the thaw, 
whichever day it ends up being ​
Diane x


----------



## bettylou

Hi to all,

Zuri - really sorry that it's bad newa for you  

Diane - glad you're feeling a bit better. Hope you can stay strong to get through the waiting  

Mrs Wally - understand everything you're saying about going mad on 2ww. Nice to hear from you x

Berry - good luck for your scan on Friday...wishing your embies lots of luck with the thaw  

Billydog - Hi and welcome! Not long til you test...lots of luck x

Juicygem - really hope you don't have to work over Easter and get to take it easy instead.

Gabi - good luck for the test!

Taxmin and SuzeG - it's so nice to hear you talking about levels and symptoms. Makes me believe and have hope that it could still happen x

Sprinkles - hang in there...only a few days left. I'm completely with you...feel exactly the same. Let's keep hoping      

Have had a rotten afternoon trying to sleep off a monster headache that came on as I left work. It kind of made my cheeks feel numb and felt sick too. Feel bit better now but not great. Lovely DH is getting tea and walked dogs so I can rest. Sure feeling crappy cos of all drugs but can't stop myself hoping now that it's because I'm pregant...lord, can't wait for this torture to end!!

Love to all, hope you're all ok.


----------



## GabiFR

Berry, you have been here for us all the way and I can assure you I am not going to leave you for your thawing, ET and 2WW.  I am    and sending all    for the embies, they will make it!
We are all here for you!    
lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## Taxmin31

Good evening Ladies

Bettylou - hope your headache's gone. My DH has also walked our dog and is currently making dinner - bless. Hang on in there hun xx

Gabi -can't get bloods done, just have to wait now. How are you doing?  

Diane - good luck for Tues 14th  

Sprinkles - how's you? Not long now, just 3 more sleeps!!    

Tea's ready now - must dash

Take care xx


----------



## Taxmin31

Just a quick question ... 

It's just occurred to me to ask - is there a higher risk of miscarriage from IVF/FET than when you normally catch on? 

 going mad

Em xx


----------



## berry55

hey 

juicyjem - i only have 1 little  which is a blastocyst. I'm sure it was frozen on day 5. I'm trying to stay positive but when i stay positive i get my hopes up. so I'm gonna try not to think about it so much... if that makes sense, lol xx

spinny1 - thank you xxx

Diane72 - thanks hunny!  i cant believe we have been through 2 cycles together... you are my true cycle buddy! I hope everything goes well for u this time around. I honestly hope if this makes any sense whatsoever that if either me or u have to have a child out of this cycle it is you.... you deserve it. Try to keep strong lots of love xxx

bettylou - thanks, i need all the luck i can get . xxx

Gabbi- what a lovely message  so nice, thank you!! xxx Hope ur keeping well xxx

Hope everyone else is well.... i'll prob not b chatting for a few days and then Friday will come and BANG i will be an obsessive mess again! take care everyone xxx


----------



## juicygem

Hi all,

Taximin, I asked the same question to the lady who did my ET. She said the risk of m/c is higher with IVF/FET, but not significantly.

Sadly all pregnancies have a chance of ending in m/c in the first trimester. But I think it's best not to focus on that. Stay    hun.

Berry55 blasts have a good survival rate after thawing (according to my clinic). I have everything crossed for you xx

Gabi good luck with the test today. We're all     for you.

I woke up at 4am this morning and then struggled to get back to sleep thinking about what the outcome will be for me. God this whole thing is tough. We're all incredibly strong people to go through all this. We all deserve a 

All the best

Juicygem xx


----------



## GabiFR

Good morning everyone,

Juicygem, sorry you didn't have a decent night of sleep, I also woke up at 2, 3, 4 and 5, I was just wishing to get to time to go to work.  this 2WW is as Tinkerbelle says the ultimate torture of modern days!  Hang in there,    

Berry55, I am    for your embie and   will go well at your scan tomorrow.  lots of hugs to you.

Em, think that there are lots of IVF and FET success stories and you are on the right way to being one of them.    

Zuri, sending you lots of hugs   

Bettylou, how are you feeling today? I hope the headache is gone.      

Sprinkles, hope you managed to get some rest, sending you lots of    

Diane,  how are you feeling today?  I am    for Diane's December 09 baby!  Are you staying home for Easter?  sending you lots of hugs.

Tikel, how are you today?  

Hi to everyone else. sending lots of    

I tested again this morning (13 days post "EC") and got BFN, now I really lost any hopes of changing to a BFP and want to concentrate on the next cycle.  Going for my 5th attempt (4th ICSI) and I am wondering how many times I will have tx to have a baby.  I bought the "Zita" and "Is your body baby friendly" books as I want to try everything within my control for next cycle and recover my confidence that I will succeed.  I have packed to Portugal and Gonal injections on the way with me.  I am also going for a run tonight, nothing extreme, but it will be very good to me.  

Gabi x


----------



## Züri

Gabi really sorry - when is OTD? hope the result changes for OTD x


----------



## juicygem

Hi Gabi,

I think you've tested too early. I am not testing until 16 days past EC. Alot can happen in 3 days   .

Take care and fingers crossed for you.

juicygem xx


----------



## GabiFR

Thanks Juicygem and Zuri, I have no more hopes, but I will keep you posted.  Zuri, today is my 13 day post "EC".
Gabi x


----------



## bettylou

Hello ladies

Hope you're all ok today.

Gabi -   that  a bit more time will give you a positive result. Go steady and don't run too far or too fast x

I'm going to ask a probably thick question, but can someone tell me what a blastocyte is?! I don't know if my clinic just don't share detailed info with us about the embryos, or if you girls are just more super researched than me. We had EC on a Monday, then ET 3 days later on a Thurs (and I guess that's when the ones I'm hopefully incubating now were frozen). They didn't tell us anything about the number of cells. Thanks in advance.

Headache is gone today, and actually feel like I've got a bit more energy. Gonna strike while the iron's hot and go out for a walk with the dogs and get some air and sunshine.

Hope all your days are going ok, thinking of you all x


----------



## GabiFR

Bettylou,
the definition of a blastocyst according to the Advanced Fertilization Center of Chicago is "an embryo which has developed to the point of having 2 different cell components and a fluid cavity. Human embryos, in culture in an IVF lab, or developing naturally in the female body, usually reach the blastocyst stage by day 5 after fertilization. " 
Normally not all the embryos would reach the blastocyst stage, so Et with a blastocyst normally has a higher chance of success than a 2, 3 or 4 day embryo. I wish they did blastocysts in Holland but they don't. The link attached shows the embryos at different stages http://sharedjourney.com/articles/dev.html
Hope this helps.
Gabi x
PS: I will go for a gentle run today, nothing too strenuous!


----------



## lew

Hi everyone

Bettylou - not very technical myself but think you mean Blastocyst, (not sure about Blastocyte) someone told me that a Blastocyst is when the embryo has reached Day 6 - before this time it multiplies into cells of various number, then starts to compact and then goes to Blastocyst stage which is the one just before implantation.  Sorry if explanation does not help much.  Glad you feel slightly better, enjoy your walk XX

Gabi - hang on in there   you may have a late implantation and it has slightly been slower than others, keep   

Zuri - so, so sorry sending you    

Berry - stay   

I'm really sorry but I am hopeless and can't remember where everyone else is.  Am still going stir crazy at home but at least little one is getting over his chicken pox now - spots are scabbing over so hopefully will be able to leave house on Saturday - i've run out of things to do with him and what to play with - poor thing!!  We just keep watching the clock waiting for daddy to get home to break the monotomy of it!!!

My boobs are really sore and I have no energy at all.  All I want to do is eat, at this rate I will be in maternity clothes at 6 weeks     

Good luck everyone, am staying   for everyone

Lew XX

PS:  Bettylou, my posts has just crossed with gabi's but she gives a much better description


----------



## eeyore5700

Hi everyone

sorry not been keeping up but hope everyone is doing well. 

Just wanted to update on me......got a BFP on friday as you know but had bleeding and really bad cramps since. Done 2 tests this morning and they both negative. So all over for me now.

Take care all 
Eeyore x


----------



## Züri

Eeyore so sorry know how you are feeling


----------



## lew

Eeyore

So, so sorry


----------



## berry55

eeyore i am so sorry


----------



## GabiFR

eeyore, i am so sorry for you, sending you lots of hugs to you.


----------



## juicygem

Sorry to hear you sad news eeyore  

Hope things work out for you in the future.  

I'm experiencing stomach cramps this afternoon  Had a an upset tummy at lunch, but I fear it could be AF on her nasty way!!

I got pains like this on day 12 past EC last cycle and then on day 13 I had some bleeding. By day 14 it was definately all over for me. Did the test on day 16 just because the clinic said I had to.  

God it's like mental torture. Really don't know how to feel. The irony is I bought some expensive pg tests on my way in to work this morning in preparation for Sunday's OTD. Hmm not sure if I need them now!

Sorry for the moan.

Juicygem x


----------



## lew

Juicygem - hope it is not like last time, please stay      

Keep thinking that you will be using those tests on Sunday as big bad af is not coming anywhere near you for the next 8 months

Am


----------



## bettylou

Hi

Eeyore - really, really sorry  

Juicygem - please stay positive...hard I know, but it might be nothing    

Gabi and Lew - thanks for the info. Now I want me one of them there blasts!

Sprinkles - are you ok? x 

Hi everyone else


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies

Hi billydog and welcome to the thread.

Diane ~   honey hope you’re feeling a little better.  Hope you got your heating sorted.

Gabi ~   maybe you're a bit too early,   that things come around for you.

Eeyore and Zuri ~ so sorry    

Taxmin ~  honey

Berry55 ~ good luck for scan on Friday.

Juicygem ~ don’t work too hard.  Am in the same boat a little and had a really crappy meeting this afternoon.

Bettylou ~ I'm ok hun thanks for asking  

Well sorry to be absent yesterday, but got home from work and after 2 nights terrible sleep body finally gave way and I was in bed at 6.30pm last night, lots of zzzzzzz for me.  And still feeling tired now  

Work is mental at the minute but seriously trying not to stress about it, still havent heard anything about my job but am of the opinion now that no news is good news.

Only 2 more sleeps till test date but boobs arent sore anymore and I am soooooo bloated, I look like Veruca Salts off Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, so me thinks AF is just around the corner.  Also went and bought an expensive test today like yourself Juicygem, and am convinced that will have put the muckers on the result.  Bought it and then put it straight into my glove compartment of the car and pretended I hadnt bought it, another sign of  

 to all 2wwaiters, this is indeed hell.

To everyone else love and hugs.


----------



## Diane72

Eeyore,

No words I say can help make it better. To experience the relief of a positive followed by it being snatched away from you is so cruel. I do know how it feels and no matter how much you try and prepare yourself mentally in case it happens it still hurts. 

I know a few of us on this board have experienced this pain and disappointment and do know we are all here for you, sending you a million hugs,.

   

Diane x


----------



## SuzeG

eeyore- I am so sorry. To go from such a high to such a low is the worst scenario possible. Look after yourself. 

I feel even more anxious than last week and can't wait to get to six weeks...the worrying never stops. My clinic like us to have blood tests every 2 days and my HCG levels are still going well(2000) but they suggested I used progesterone pessarie plus injection today as my levels had stayed the same (around 180) since Sunday. IS this ok?? Now panicing.
Also I am missing a blood test on Friday as I really want to catch up with my family this weekend in Newcastle. The clinic weren't too impressed mainly because they didn;t want me to blame them if things go wrong.  We haven;t left London since last August and I haven't seen my sister for about a year!! I've managed to get a blood test sorted for Tues up there but no where is open over bank hols. Do you think I am crazy? I just need a bit of reassurance. Most other clinics don't do this follow up and its only going to be a few days.

Sorry in paranoia bonkers mode!!
Hope you are all well and feeling sane xx


----------



## Diane72

Good Evening All,

Well I'm back from work and lying on my bed post clexane injection just resting a bit. I do feel so tired. I had my next HCG today so its now:

15dpec: 62
17dpec:119
19dpec:300

So thats the good news, the not so good news is my progesterone seems to have dropped a bit so I've been advised to add in a cyclogest last thing at night on top of my 100mg gestone in the morning and have to go back for another blood test 7.30am tomorrow. Hmmmmmmmmm.   

Anyway, enough about me,

Suze, your post just came through as I was posting mine. My progesterone today dropped and was 141 and as I said I too am now to take the pessary and injection. I don't know what level ARGC 'like it to be' as when you look on the internet the natural levels are much lower. 'Dropping' progesterone is not a good thing but from what you say yours isn't dropping its just not going up, so not sure about that. There are different 'schools of thought' on whether progesterone supplementation even makes a difference (although I'm a great believer that anything is worth a try as long as it does no harm). Sending you a calming  

Berry, That is one of the kindest, most selfless things anyone on this tough journey could say, I am so touched. I am truly     we are both lucky this time!       

Sprinkles, feeling tired? Could be a good sign? I reckon your body knows what it needs  so if it wants to have you in bed by 6.30pm you should go with it. Well done for putting the test in the glove compartment-you are so much stronger than me!

Bettylou, I won't repeat what Gabi said on the definition of a blastocysts. As Gabi said it is usually day 5 but for some slower developing embies it can be Day 6 (I had both 5 day blastocysts and a 'slow developer' 6 day blastocyst that got frozen the next day from my last cycle). From what I've seen different countries have different 'normal practices' and different clinics within countries have different 'normal practices' of when they transfer. For example, ARGC where I currently am really try to do 5 day transfers IF there is enough embies of good enough quality to take the risk of culturing them that long, whereas Herts & Essex where I went the second round, pretty much do Day 3 transfers for the vast majority. 

Juicygem, I had a bit of AF like feeling cramps before OTD and I know alot of ladies that got BFPs that have had cramps so try to stay hopeful     

Lew, glad to hear your little one is getting over the chicken pox, sending him lots of get well wishes!!!!

Gabi, don't over do the running! Take it easy. Sending you lots of     there is still time to get a positive     . Yes, I am just staying home and relaxing over Easter, trying to give this embie the best chance of survival. Thanks for the   

Taxmin, I too was wondering the same thing and was doing a bit of internet searching the other night for medical papers on FET vs. fresh miscarriage rates and only found a few scientific abstracts etc (must look more thoroughly) but found the same overall conclusion as what Juicy mentioned i.e. a higher incidence in FET. However, there are also quite a few 'opinion pieces' arguing the opposite and saying that the fact your body hasn't been through stimulation etc. may provide a better, healthier environment. I think its the luck of the draw unfortunately. Sending you lots of    

Hugs to everyone else,

Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

Knew buying that test was a bloody jinx, first signs of spotting day 15 past transfer with day 3 eggies, looks too late for implantation


----------



## bettylou

Sprinkles - hope it could be late implantation?   for you that this is the case.


----------



## juicygem

Hi Ladies,

I have now a slight trace of something (faint brown) when I went to the loo this afternoon. Worried that it's yet another sign AF is on her way. Also have developed a spot on my chin ( hormonal area)

Still have tummy cramps too. I'm day 12 past EC so I think it's too late for implantation bleed. But what do I know never experienced a positive before. Still   I'm wrong.

Had to go into the the city this evening to look at my sisters wedding venue and meet the florist. I really didn't feel like it but couldn't let her down. DH picked me up from the station at 8.45pm so back to watch the apprentice for 9  

Sprinkles hopefully we both just have late implanation   . We'll have to wait and see I guess. 

Diane good to hear all is progressing well with you. Really pleased for you   Suzy sounds like you have great levels too. well done x


Best wishes and   for everyone else. I'm calling it a day today.

Night all 

Juicygem xx


----------



## Sprinkles

juicygem ~ yeah here's praying it is late implantation for the both of us.

I havent stopped crying since earlier, I've tried to stay so positive and to be honest was so relieved to make it through the weekend without having bleed was secretly hoping it had worked, so to see some bleeding this evening has completely thrown me.

I need to hold it together for work tomorrow then the weekend is ours, goodness I feel so bad for my DH, he so deserves to be a dad its breaking my heart that I cant give him what he so truly deserves.

Sorry for the negative post girlies xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Good Morning everyone,

Sprinkles and Juicygem, I hope you had your implantations and this is just old blood, we have Em here who had some bleeding and got BFP, so hang in there, it's not over until your official OTDs.  I hope you too managed to sleep well last night.     for good news soon for you.
Sprinkles, I hope you cry of joy tomorrw  
Juicygem, lots of pregnant ladies have AF pains before testing, its quite normal.   for Sunday.

Diane, that's good news, another step conquered!  I continue    for you.  I hope you manage to rest over the holiday and give as much chance to the embryo to develop but try to have some fun too.   Hope your blood exam goes well, both HCG and progesterone.    

SuzeG, I hope you enjoy your holiday with your family, don't worry, everything will be fine.  Here in Holland they don't do any blood exams when pregnant, just the scan, but this is too extreme.  Sending you lots of   , it will work out for you!

Lew, I was also eating like crazy until I decided I couldn't face a negative test feeling like a weeble!  Hope your son gets over the chicken pox soon.  

eeyore, lots if hugs to you, I had a m/c at my 2nd ICSI cycle and it was really hard specially as we got it during our late honeymoon.  I wish I could give you a big hug now. 

Zuri, sending you lots of hugs.   

Bettylou, how are you feeling?  Any plans for the holidays?  Hope you are surviving the torture of the 2WW.      for next Monday.

Berry, good luck tomorrow,    all goes well.

Em, hope you are ok, are you staying in Yorkshire on the holidays?  lots of hugs to you.

Tinkel, where are you?  sending you some   

Hi to everyone else xxxx

I didn't test again and no AF, will test tomorrow as its 15dpec but I am just too scared of getting a postivie result and ending in m/c just as my 2nd ICSI.  I have accepted that its negative and I am postive for next fresh cycle, and I am NOT prepared for the pain of the m/c...   I didn't run yesterday as I had to pack and was exhausted, but will surely get back to it in Portugal (along with golf).  Can't wait for the break.  I will take my computer and will follow up the progress of everyone here.  Enjoy your Easter holidays!

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## berry55

gabi - thanks xx i'm soooo jealous that ur off to Portugal!! have a great time and relax xxx


----------



## Taxmin31

Good morning Ladies

Sprinkles and Juicygem - Just read your posts and really praying for you that it is implantation bleeding, or old blood from that as it can take a while to 'come out' I had brown blood (sort of stringy) and a little red blood and cramps at 10 and 12-13 DPEmbryoTransfer and still got a BFP so hold on in there.    Sprinkles - thinking about you for tomorrow hun xxx 

Gabi - you never know what could happen. We were going to Portugal this Saturday but put it off with all this going on. You have a wonderful time playing golf in the sun - it'll be the best thing for you both to relax. xx

Eeyore - I'm so so sorry for your loss.   That's the worse thing ever to happen. 

Diane - I did some research on the topic too and couldn't really find much at all. Maybe we have the same chance as those lucky enough to catch on normally.   It's great you get all those tests and relevant drugs - I have to wait for first scan and I'm going mad. I thought once I finally got a BFP the agony would be over, but it's just intensified for me and DH. I wish I could fast forward to 13 weeks!!

SuzeG - I know how you feel - it's just as worrying, if not more so when you finally get a positive. I can't wait to get to 6 weeks, no make that 12! (see post I made to Diane). You need time to chill and see family at the end of the day, I'm not sure there's a lot they can do if you're going to lose to, you're going to lose it (that's what my DH says to me) lets hopw we all have 'keepers'. Have a lovely Easter with your family. 

Hello to everyone else and   everyone gets what they want. 

Have a lovely Easter to everyone

Em xx


----------



## juicygem

Hi ladies,

I've been v. naughty. 

Had more AF pains last night and more brown stuff so told my DH I though it was all over for us. Cried last night and pretty much gave up on the whole thing. ( said we'll just get pets  )

This morning I woke early about 5.30 and decide to do a HPT just to put us out of our misery. Keep my morning sample and decided to test when DH was up.

Tested at 7.30 and got a positive   (the second pink line was lighter than the control but definately a positive). I've been waiting to see 2 pink lines for 2 and half years..its a bit of shock.

Now I'm a bit confused. Tummy still feels a bit wierd. But no heavy bleed yet. Will try to keep a level head as I know I'm not supposed to test till Sunday. And AF could still be lurking. But I'm a bit hopeful   

Hope you are all OK

Juicygem xx


----------



## GabiFR

Juicygem,
C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !!!!     I wish you a happy and healthy 8 months ahead for you!!!

I just confirmed that it hasn't worked for me as AF arrived but I am moving on to a fresh cycle. 5th treatment for us now and I need to find my hopes to believe it can work.  
Gabi x


----------



## berry55

juicygem - congrtulations hun xxx

Gabi - i'm really sorry hun   i'll prob b right behind u. C'est la Vie    i too will b going stright on to fresh cycle. when will u be doing it? i'm booked in for july. take care xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Berry,
no hon, it WILL work for you!        
I am starting a short protocol straight on, no break as I had no drugs on this FET.  So, I will continue here if you and Tinkel don't mind that i am no longer FET. 
Gabi x


----------



## berry55

gabi - i would love you to stay on here.... your my buddy  xxxx


----------



## lew

Gabi - so sorry, let   that your fresh cycle brings you the miracle you derserve   

Juicygem - even a feint   is a  , congratulations


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Gabi so sorry hun and don't you go anywhere stay here with us xxx

juicygem congratulations we all know that feeling of waiting for that second pink line and the shock of finally seeing it...here's hoping that it is a happy and trouble free 8 months ahead xx

good luck to the rest of you waiting to test. i'm still sniffing, have just been to the doc to get my latest blood test results and it is not there, bugger.

Gabi the weather in Porto was lovely we came back a bit sunburnt. i made DH stop at a nice stretch of beach with a bottle of red wine and we relaxed in the sun and fresh air listening to the waves it was good.


----------



## bettylou

Hi ladies

Gabi - so, so sorry that this wasn't your time   Hope you have a relaxing time with your DH in Portugal and good luck with the new cycle.   that it will happen for you this next time around. Keep us updated xxx

Juicygem - that's wicked news...hoping so much for you that it stays a BFP!

Sprinkles - hope you're getting thru work ok. Thinking of you x

Diane - your levels sound hopeful.   that they continue to rise.

Suze - sure it would be so good for you to have the love of your family after all this stress. Hope you have a lovely Easter break wherever you decide to be.

Well, made it to the end of work today. Have finished now for Easter and have next week off as hols after testing on Mon. I don't know if I can wait until Mon to test. Had lower backache yesterday evening in AF style with tiniest little bit of pink on tissue. Feel ok today but had small amount of brown blood on and off (sorry tmi). Hoping it's implantation, but terrified of thinking this as don't want to get my hopes up. I'm day 9 past ET. Aagh...I want to get off this rollercoaster. 

Hope everyone else is ok and that you all have a happy easter


----------



## Taxmin31

Hello All

Gabi - I'm so sorry chick and I admire your strength to move onto the next one - that's how DH and I coped after last negative - forward thinking. I'm praying it happens for you next time.   Please stay on this thread - You've been la rock to lots of us and been there for us xx Go and enjoy your hol - put it this way, you can drink the Portuguese vino and run to your heart's content (not much conciliation I know) xx

Sprinkles - You okay? Not heard from you.  

Juicygem - Congratulations   That's what happened to me - had brown blood and really bad cramps. Last Friday I had red blood and cried and DH and I decided it hadn't worked (I even posted that it hadn't on here- went for a long walk with the dog and had some alcoholic beverages!) but then the bleeding stopped and we got a positive! It's complete shock when it happens, I was physically shaking as never had a positive in the years we've been trying. The blood did come back for another day or so, but was mostly brown and stringy (TMI) and not much, only when wiped. Welcome to the next rollercoaster of 'will it stay around or won't it'!! It's driving me crazy  

Tinklebunny - take care of yourself hun xx  

Bettylou - I had brown and a little red blood at 10 dpet -  it works for you. Good luck for Monday. 

Happy Easter to everyone!

Em xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies, just a quickie from me tonight I'm afraid, not feeling best and dont want to spread any negativity  

Gabi ~ so sorry it wasnt your turn this time but admire your determination  

Juicygem ~ great news on your BFP honey,  to you 

Bettylou ~         for you xxx

Taxmin ~  

Went to work this morning and broke down numerous times but stuck it out, felt really bad after being off for 2 weeks anyway.  Girlies were really great, didnt know what to say but they were supportive nonetheless.  Still have to go through rigmarole of testing in the morning before hospital will tell me what my next options are.  But need some time to get it in my head as I was convinced that Fred and Wilma were the tough cookies who were going to make it.  

Have a lovely evening everyone, and will catch up properly tomorrow xxx


----------



## Diane72

Good Evening All,

Sprinkles, sending you lots of   I'm sorry you're not feeling great, we are here for you  

Gabi, I am sending you so much     and positive thoughts for the next round, you are a good friend and I so much want this to happen for you. Enjoy Portugal, hope its sunny!   Also I hope I will be here for a while yet too (if its not all over too soon!). 

Berry, sending you lots of GOOD LUCK vibes for the next few days  you have a scan tomorrow don't you?

Juicygem, WOOOHHOOOOO         

Em, hope all is well with you, anything lined up for Easter? Re: all the extra tests and drugs, believe me I pay for them, they aren't part of the 'ICSI package' price, you have to pay for everything additional but I do want to do everything I can to keep this one, so its worth the credit card debt! I too desperately wish I could fast forward time!!!!

Bettylou, its not much longer now   for Monday

Tinkelbunny, how annoying about the blood result  

Lew, have the chicken pox gone yet in your little one? Hope you can get out and about for Easter

Suze, how are you doing? Did the extra cyclogest get your progesterone up a bit? Mine was better today, as well as the extra cyclogest I really tried to make sure I didn't 'lose' any of the gestone when getting rid of air bubbles, it went from 141 to 203 and ARGC seemed happy with that.

As for me the added cyclogest to my gestone seems to have got my progesterone back up and my HCG is now 453, so all is calm for now (I hope its not the calm before the storm).

Hugs to all,

Diane xxx


----------



## juicygem

Hi Ladies,

Well managed to get through a very busy day at work and the brown stuff seems to have stopped. Please please let it stay that way.
  

Sprinkles I'm so sorry that you've had such a tough day. I'm thinking of you  

Gabi, sorry to hear your news too. Hope you manage to have a nice easter break in portugal. Please stay with us. 

Diane, glad your levels and progesterone etc is as it should be  

Berry stay   hon. Bettylou send you lots of    vibes too.

Lew, Taximin, Chablisgirl, hope you are all taking good care of yourselves  

Just want to say thanks for everyone for their congrats and kind words. Only time will tell x

Love to all 

Juicygem xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies

Definately a BFN for me, just done test.  Going back to bed then will ring hospital later to figure out whats next.

Catch up properly soon, need to get my head together as its a bit all over the place at the minute and finding it hard to stop the tears.

 to everyone


----------



## juicygem

Hi Sprinkles,

I'm so sorry.     

Hope to speak to you soon.

Juicygem xxx


----------



## Diane72

Oh Sprinkles, I am so sorry      

Diane x


----------



## lew

Hi all

Am in bits as lost my babies last night.  No warning just bam and that's that.  Feel devastated this morning, can't stop   

Was so sure they would stay put but no to be.

Sorry for negative post but so gutted


----------



## Diane72

Lew, Lew, Lew, 

I so much want to be there to give you a     

What happened? bleeding? Have you been to the doctor's yet-you may want to do two HCG tests 48 hours apart just to confirm status.

I am here for you, I know how it feels, I know it feels impossible right now that you will ever be happy again but just focus on putting one step in front of the other for now and getting through this.

A million hugs,

Diane x


----------



## chablisgal

Sprinles/ Lew, so sorry that you are upset today. We all know what that feels like (I know that makes it no better for you at the moment) but as Diane says, just focus on getting one foot in front of the other. IT is a wrethed wretched time for you.

I know someone going through the same as me.. we both had IVF cycles last Nov and we both had BFN's on the same week. I remember sitting in a room with her and she was completely distraught and utterly convinced that that was the end of the line and that she would never ever have a child. Her issues were very complex and she had no hope at all. She did another cycle in March and had a BFP and has already had the first scan. SHe would NEVER have thought 4 months ago that this could happen. But it has. And that gives me so much hope as I wait to do my test on Monday (aarrrggghhhh!) If it is not to be then of course I will  be gutted but I will think of her and think 'It will happen'

xx


----------



## Züri

Sprinkles so sorry - if its any consolation I understand how you are feeling lots of hugs  x

Lew - oh no I am so sorry for you how awful!! just saw your ticker as well and only a few days till your scan so so sorry and sending huge hugs to you too xx


----------



## bettylou

Sprinkles - I'm so sorry. giving you a cuddle x

Lew - You poor honey. To go from so happy to such loss is devastating. Thinking of you and sending you


----------



## juicygem

Dear Lew,

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you    

Love Juicygem xx


----------



## berry55

sprinkles - i'm so sorry hunny 

Lew - I'm so sorry for ur loss, i'm thinking about you. 

Just to update you about me today:

Had scan this morning and i was told my lining is 8.9mm.... is that good? bad? average? The doctor said i was ready for ET and it will b on Friday (it was meant 2 b Thursday but the clinic phoned me and said due to work load it will have 2 b Friday) I'm really staring to feel nervous 'cause even though i know it isn't gonna work.... I'm still praying like crazy and i have this hope inside me that wont go away, i just know I'm gonna make it worse for myself by doing that... but i cant help it!


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies

Lew ~ so very sorry honey, thinking of you      

Berry ~ good news on your lining, I think thats a great number, good luck for ET

Ladies thank you very much for your kind words and messages, what a true life line this website is.  Tears have just about subsided, still feel in shock I think, its very weird.  To top everything else next door neighbour had a little girl in the early hours of this morning so she will be coming home with her bundle of joy soon.  Will start practising my smile tomorrow.

Rang the hospital and we can start again as soon as we're ready, have to wait for AF to arrive properly as after the brown spotting everything seems to have stopped and then I can ring to book another FET.  I'm also going to look into immune testing as I'm convinced that there is something stopping the embies implanting as everything "feels" right and then suddenly overnight I just feel like I have no drugs in my system at all, this has happened on both occasions, really hard to describe in words, but its just a 6th sense that I know exactly when things change.  Alternatively could be a sign I'm still  .  Am currently reading Alan Beer's "Is your body baby friendly?" very very interesting.  Has anyone else read this?  Am going to book an appointment to see Dr Gorgy at the Fertility and Gynaecology Academy in London.  But does anyone know of any clinic that does immune testing in the North?

Has anyone else got frosties left and going to give it another shot?

Havent spoken to anyone at all today apart from DH and my mum.  Lots of lovely text messages from my friends but thats all I can deal with at the moment.  My mum was heartbroken on the phone, she feels so helpless, breaks my heart, I so want her to be a Nan again.

Chablisgirl ~ sending you       and       for Monday xxx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Sprinkle, yes I've read Alan Beer's book. I think its definitely worth doing the immune testing, quite a few of the girls with repeated BFNs from other clinics who are now at ARGC have IVIG to treat immune issues to maximise chances of implantation during treatment.

Re: immune testing up North. CARE Nottingham do all the immune testing aswell. I believe Mrs. Wally is there if you want to ask her about it. George Ndukwe is the expert consultant there so if you are going to go there specifically ask for an appointment with him. I have been weighing up ARGC vs. Gorgy vs. CARE Nottingham recently (although London would be much, much easier for me ,CARE Nottingham does the chromosomal array analysis on embies which the other two don't). My gut at the moment is for work reasons I may do another London based 'fresh' cycle if this doesn't work out but then consider CARE Nottingham but still unsure. I'll cross that bridge when I have to. Sending you a  

Berry, wonderful to hear you have a date for ET, I'm        for that  

Chablisgirl   for Monday

Lew, still thinking of you

Hugs to everyone else,

Diane x


----------



## Mrs Wally

Dear everyone,

I'm sorry I have been away and not contributing a lot. I have been having a bit of a hard time for the last few days and have been trying (unsuccessfully) to take my mind off the whole thing.

I am so so sorry to hear your news Lew, my heart goes out to you.  

Eeyore, so sorry you didn't get a positive result this time.  

Gabi - you are very brave and obviously full of life - I wish you all the best for your next fresh cycle.

Sprinkles -   to you. I am of the same mind as you - I feel quite strongly that I may have immune issues. Exactly as you describe, there comes a point in my cycle where I feel a turning point and just know that the embryo has gone. This time I had such a strong reaction 4 days after ET of a blast - nausea, high temperature, and cramps - at the time I thought it was a positive sign but now I am thinking maybe it was an immune response. I haven't tested yet but feel sure that this has not worked for me. My AF is not due until next week anyway, about the same time as I am due to test, so I will just have to wait. George at CARE Nottingham will help with immune issues - I have already been offered the Level 1 and 2 tests - I had some of the level 1 tests done by my GP but the lab refused to do some of the more expensive ones - they are not under any obligation to do them if you are being treated privately (as if we have a choice!!) The rest of level 1 tests and the level 2 can be done at CARE although they have to send some of the bloods to Chicago. I believe it costs about £1000 - £1500. I think there may be a bit of a waiting list to see George - he did our ET this time and that's the first time I have seen him around the place!

Juicy Gem - I was really glad to hear your news and I pray that that they stay.

I don't know where we will go on from here - we just can't afford to do another ICSI this year, and I will be 38 in September. I feel very down right now, and am in awe of the ladies that just keep going, you are very brave and strong people.

Love to everyone xx


----------



## Taxmin31

Sprinkles - I'm so sorry for your result. It's awful when you have to let people know about the negative - people like you mum, becuause they so desperately want it to be posititve too and you can hear how gutted they are in their voice. Again, sorry hun and thinking about you.  

Lew - so sorry hun. To be so close to your first scan too.   What happended? Did you have a bleed? Life can be so cruel. 

Berry - 8.9 is very good - try and stay positive. 

Mrs Wally - So sorry for you hun. It's terrible that money canstand in the way of a family. Take care xx

Hope everyone tries to have a positive Easter xx


----------



## Züri

Mrs Walley hope you are wrong about your feeling its not worked but know what you mean - you sort of know your own body

Regards Care Nottingham - I have been in touch and am planning of flying back over and having the immune testing over there as i don;t think they will offer it here and have heard lots of good things about Care in Notts - also heard good things about Nurture and that they have a higher success rate than care so have contacted them too - do you know much about them?

x


----------



## bettylou

Hi to everyone, think we all need  

Mrs Wally - sorry you're having such a hard time. It's so difficult to know what to do next and to find the energy (and money) to make those decisions. Hope you can find a bit of   because there is still a chance that this cycle could have worked for you.   that it goes your way.

Lew - how are you doing? Lots of love to you x

Sprinkles - sorry I don't know anything about immune testing but hope you find the right people to talk to. If this has been the problem, hope going down that route helps you fulfill your dream. 

Juicygem - hoping that everything is ok with you!

Berry - good luck with your ET next week     for the frosties.

Diane - are you resting over Easter? I think your advice is the best in that all any of us can do is just get through one day at a time x

Zuri, Tinkelbunny, Suze and Taxmin - thinking of you  

Gabi - guess you're in Portugal now. Have a little sunbathe for all of us...it's dull here today  

Chablisgirl - how are you managing this weekend? We both test on Monday...don't know about you but feel like I'm in some kind of parallel universe completely removed from the normal world. It hasn't helped having Good Friday, as feel like I already did Saturday yesterday! Really don't know how to feel anymore. The bit of spotting I had raised my hopes but the nearer it gets to Monday the more and more negative I'm feeling. Think I'm getting myself ready for the fall   It's so hard to think positive without going completely   

So, going to try and keep busy somehow. Lots of love and hugs to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Wally

Good luck Bettylou!

I have just been reading a post about 2WW symptoms that turned out to be BFP. AF pains seem to figure quite heavily, but basically there seems to be no definitive signs, and a lot of people who were convinced their AF was on its way actually ended up with a BFP. I guess I should just cheer up and get on with it. Have invited a friend for lunch so I had better go shopping and get some food in!!


----------



## bettylou

Thanks Mrs Wally!  Hope you have a lovely lunch with your friend and take your mind off things for a bit. Just got back from Sainsbury's where I think I did the world's slowest shop just to kill some time. Spent far too much money as well, but who cares. If we have to endure this 2ww torture I'm gonna eat delicious food while I'm doing it! When is your otd? Wishing you lots of luck too


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies

Zuri, eeyore and lew hope you’re ok, thinking of you xxx

Gabi hope holidays good

Hope ladies with the bfps are holding up and not feeling too yucky, sending lots of  to you

Bettylou and chablisgirl ~ nearly there keep going, good luck for Monday      

Diane and Mrs Wally thanks for info about CARE Nottingham, I emailed them some time ago asking about immune tests and they said they wont do them if I'm not having treatment with them, which was a bit frustrating.  I'm currently NHS in Manchester so dont want to give that up really and wanted to do immune tests in line with that and looks like London is the only place who will do them separately.  Zuri you considering have the whole lot?  Tests and treatment at CARE?

Mrs Wally you're still only 37 luvvie, thats still young, I hit the big 40 this year!  Also don’t give up as this tx still could have worked as you say your test date is sometime next week,   you get the right result.

Well I got up, got dressed and made it out the house, dont know how I did it as just want to cocoon myself in bed.  DH been fab said we could do whatever I wanted so we wandered round garden centre for a bit then sat and had a coffee and cake, thinking sit in the corner out the way.... oh yeah I sat right in the eye line of a young mum feeding her new born baby.  So needless to say ate the cake quick and made a quick exit.  I know its very raw at the moment and feeling hypersensitive but it dont half hurt.  Now back home feel better, got lots of cleaning up to do but cant be bothered, will do it in the morning.

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## Diane72

Good Evening All,

Hi Sprinkles, Mr. ******* at The Miscarriage Clinic can see you alongside NHS treatment and can see you on a Saturday if you go to the private hospital at Wimbledon he practices from. As I have to take holiday from work for any time off, I thought it was definitely worth the extra time getting there to be able to go at the weekend, so thought I'd let you know, as I didn't realise until one time I simply couldn't get time off during the week for a London appointment. Sending you lots of luck.

Mrs. Wally, It does get hard both emotionally and as BL said 'financially', I spend my life looking for yet another opportunity to 'balance transfer' in order to get credit  card rates that stay low, which doesn't help when you are already totally stressed out by what life is throwing at you. If it helps, I didn't feel 'the same' this time in my 2WW and thought it hadn't worked ,even though I got a BFP (although no guarantees it will stay), so you really can't tell. Sending you lots of   and     

Bettylou, enjoy the nice food! There's nothing like a bit of comfort food when it is all getting too stressful.  I have to confess we did the same today I went and did my food shopping at M&S for Easter, I thought if we are going to be staying near home while everyone else is off holidaying we will at least have some tasty meals (all vitamin packed but they do it oh soooooooo much nicer!)   for Monday

Chablisgirl,   for Monday

Zuri, hello  

Em, how are you?

Lew, thinking of you

Gabi, guessing you are lying in the   -hoping you are having a relaxing time

Juicy gem,    , how are you feeling?

Suze, you're probably with your family now. After ARGC's pressure they were putting you under last week they obviously are having a bit of an Easter break too as I've never had a longer than 2 days stretch and they told me today to come back in 3 days for my next HCG test-so it seems its OK to not be tested if its the other way round (!)........ Hoping you are well and that HCG is still rising.

Berry, thinking of you and still     for you

As for me, my HCG today was 1153 and my latest calculation based on my current HCG levels is the biggest 'danger time' starts around next Thursday (not that it couldn't happen any day!). I wake up at 4am every night paranoid, drifting in and out of sleep worried about bleeding. I'm going to do my best to relax and am going to try work from home next Thursday so as to minimise stress to my system.

Hugs to all  

Diane x


----------



## juicygem

Hi ladies,


I'm fine OTD is tomorrow. So I will have to see if it's still positive. 

I've been feeling a bit ill, have bad headaches again, but no more brown stuff or bleeding. I    it stays that way.
Bit stressed out by the whole thing it doesn't seem real. 

Diane, I know what it's like to keep waking up early. I have woken up at 4.30 am for the last 3 days. Managed to get off to sleep eventually after a cup of herbal tea and moving to the spare room. Hope you manage to get a better sleep tonight  


Hope all you ladies are taking very good care of yourselves. You're all wonderful strong women who deserve to have some good luck.

Happy Easter everyone.Sending you lots of love and  

Juicygem xxx


----------



## Diane72

Juicygem


----------



## juicygem

Thanks Diane. Used the cheapy looking HPT the hospital gave me at 7 am this morning and it said positive. 

I very happy but...really need to keep a level head. DH won't let me tell my Mum and Dad yet because he doesn't want to get everyones hopes up! (seeing them for Easter lunch today so going to be hard- I'm bad with secrets)

I guess he's right    He's always the sensible one!! Ohhh it's going to be a struggle to keep quiet. 

Saw a friend for lunch yesterday who I only see about twice a year as she divides her time between Glasgow and Cyprus. Well she had a suprise for me. She always claimed not to want kids ( just turned 40 in march and onto second marriage) and she just discovered that she 10 week pregnant!! Wow I was shocked but really pleased for her  

Hope you are feel Ok Diane. Did you do that IVIG thing in the end?


----------



## Sprinkles

juicygem wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months xxx  good luck with the keeping quiet could imagine thats going to be really hard x


----------



## Diane72

Great news Juicy (although I thought it would be!)        

Re: keeping quiet-there are pros and cons and I think its specific to the family and individual what works. I almost see it as- if I'm going to have a miscarriage I want my family to know as I need all the support I can get, so have always told them. I'm not sure I could have coped with all the heartache without my Mum and sister lending a listening ear when I was down. Only you and your DH know what is right with your own families, but for me I really don't think I could have kept going without the support of mine and I have found it absolutely invaluable.

Re: IVIG. I had it the day after transfer and then the day after OTD . I am keen to get my NKs tested again soon and asked about it at the clinic yesterday but they said to wait another week or so before re-testing, which I'm still unsure how I feel about as I know Thurs/Fri are my biggest danger period. I might ask them about it again next week.

Sprinkles, hope you are doing something nice for Easter Sunday  

Diane x


----------



## berry55

Happy Easter everyone!!!   xxxx


----------



## bettylou

Juicygem   Have a nice lunch.

Am still in bed. Dh brought me porridge and tea, yum. Finished my book and now he's brought laptop up! Trying to make the day go quicker by staying up here as long as possible...will be glad to test tomorrow. Just want to know now even if it's bad news. 

Thanks for Easter wishes Berry...same to all


----------



## Diane72

*HAPPY EASTER TO ALL TOO!!!*​


----------



## Mrs Wally

Happy Easter everyone!!

Congrats again Juicy Gem!! I know what you mean about keeping it quiet - I think if I got a positive I would tell my mum as she knows when my test date is, but other than that I would want to wait until I was sure it was going to stay. I wish you a wonderful pregnancy and a bonny baby at the end of it! 

Sprinkles - thanks for the supporting words and sorry to go on about age - I hope I didn't offend you or anyone else. I know loads of women have babies in their forties so I should get a grip! I hope that you and your DH will get through this tough time - we all know how you feel. It always seems like babies are everywhere when you are feeling your mist vulnerable. Lots of love to you. xxx

Diane72 - good to hear your levels are still good, keeping everything crossed for you and will be thinking of you on Thursday (my test day too!) - sending you sticky vibes galore    

Good luck for tomorrow bettylou and chablisgirl - hope today goes quickly for you. I was just thinking this morning how this whole process makes you wish time away!! I hope you get a positive result in the morning.  

Happy Easter berry - enjoy your break.

Zuri, eeyore and lew - hope you are resting up and taking good care of yourselves.  
Gabi - I hope you are having a wonderful holiday and getting lots of golf and running in!


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi everyone,

MrsWally ~ no please dont worry you havent offended me at all, I just wanted to try and make you feel a little better  

Bettylou ~ sounds like you had a great lie in, how lovely breakfast in bed.

Diane ~ sending you lots of   and got fingers crossed.

Chablisgirl ~ hope you're ok and today goes fast for you xx

Nothing exciting happening today, had to do the cleaning up that I havent done since ET, DH tries bless him but I like to clean the house my way.  So thats done, spent most of it in tears but hey its done.  New neighbour baby has come home but havent met her yet, so want to go and knock on the door and say hi, but I just cant bring myself to do it, am so afraid I'd just crumble on the spot.

For the first time today I actually thought oh my god what if we never ever have children, I just cant imagine our lives, this home, my family without our children in it, hence the tears whilst cleaning.  It scared me a bit as I just dont feel its an option but I'm also very set on having our own children.  The other mad thing is I long to go back to the days of injecting as at least I didnt know then it wasnt going to work, and there was a sense of purpose to it all.

So sorry for the me negative post ladies, probably just need to get back to work an into some sort of routine again.

Going to have a chill on the sofa now as have booked for DH and I to go out for a nice meal alone together tonight, he needs some pick me up too.

Happy Easter ladies xxx


----------



## bettylou

Thanks for the good luck wishes girls. The support I've got from all of you has meant the world to me through this cycle


----------



## lew

Hiya everyone

So sorry have not posted, everything has been a bit surreal.  Thank you so, so much for all of your thoughts and wishes - Diane thanks for the hugs you sent me - it has meant a lot to me to come on a read because I know that you all know how i am feeling - sorry am rambing a bit but a big thank you anyway   

(sorry if tmi) Just to let you know I went to bed as normal on Thursday night (10pm) everything was brilliant, no pains etc.  Woke up with a start at 11pm and thought I had 'wet myself', got up in the dark and went to bathroom - when I switched the light on it was like something out of a horror film - anyway I started crying which woke up dh who took one look at the bed and floor around the bedroom and realised what was happening (we have both never seen so much blood).  Anyway's while I showered he cleaned everything up.  (Sorry am crying whilst typing   )  It took ages to eventually go back to sleep in between lots and lots of sobs but did.  Telephoned clinic in morning who said to carry on taking drugs to to be sure and ring them Monday to update them but said it was most likely I had lost the pregnancy.  I have bled since then and finally stopped taking the drugs today as realise that it was giving me false hope as I know it has ended for me and my babies just could not hang on.

Family have asked me if I'm going to go again (have 3 frosties) but to be honest I feel as if I could not face it at the moment, am feeling so low but know there is nothing that can be done.

Hope everyone is having a lovely Easter (and lots of chocolate   )  Congrats to all who have BFP's, I wish you all the best for the future.  To all with negative's, all I can say is I know how you feel but I have had the positive side with ds 4 years ago so it does happen, just keep the faith  

Thank you all again for your wishes - FF is so, so helpful when we are going through this

Lew XX


----------



## Sprinkles

oh lew, you poor poor thing, so very sorry


----------



## Diane72

Lew,

It is the most horrible moment, that moment when you realise you are surrounded in blood     Re:trying again, just focus on one step at a time just now and trying to get back to 'normal life' even though it will feel like an 'Oscar Winning Performance' some days. I also found putting structure in my life (e.g. a Bollywood dance class, acupuncture) forced me to go outside and face the world again, although I appreciate right now you probably just want to hide. Give yourself time to grieve and   and give your body time to recover. I have PM'd you aswell. 



Diane x


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Sprinkle, sorry to hear you were down today. I do know what you mean, I feel that my DH and I were born to be parents and can't imagine ever not having that fulfillment. Its funny how the most mundane things trigger those feelings and emotions. I remember the last time the first time I got back on the treadmill (luckily we have one in our house) as my i-pod started searing in my ears it was like a floodgate opening as it just felt after all I'd been through here I was back at square 1 again and all the fears you describe ran through me. This is a really tough journey we are on, and it takes such strength. I guess if at the end of all this we can't have our own child, I want to at least know I tried everything I could, that I fought for my unborn child before moving on to look at other options. For now, lets live in hope and take each step at a time. they do say every great journey starts with one small step.  

Bettylou, Chablisgirl,  

Mrs. Wally, I'm     for you for Thursday

Hugs to everyone else,

Diane x


----------



## chablisgal

Well its a BFN for me. It was like the little line on the test kit was saying 'Ha ha' I have spent the last 2 hours in floods of tears but we all know what that feels like don't we?! I am at my parents house which is a huge help as there is an endless supply of hugs but I really want DH who is in the US and I have just had to tell him over the phone. Bless, he has been waiting in bed with his phone in his hand and not slept- its 2am there!)

I just feel so empty, so pointless, like I have been chasing the end of a rainbow and it is not meant to happen to me.

Lew- I am so sorry to hear your news. To have the high of a BFP and then to have it taken away is just the definition of cruel.

Does anyone know if I  can stop taking the drugs today.. its not going to change to a BFP so why bother? I am 17 days post ET.

Love and hugs to all

xx


----------



## juicygem

Hi Chablisgirl,

I so sorry hun, sending you lots of     

Juicygem x


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies

Diane ~ thank you for your kind words of support and you're right one step at a time.  Hope you're ok and bearing up, you're a great support on this thread and just want to send some       back to you.

Chablisgirl ~ so very very sorry, take your time and hope you're staying with your parents for a while as you do definately need support during this time, and needless to say we are also here for you as well        Is you DH able to come home soon?

Lew ~ sending you lots of       too, still thinking of you.  I fill up every time I think what you've been through, my heart goes out to you honey xxx

Bettylou ~ hope you're ok xxx

DH and I went out together last night which was lovely, we chatted for ages about what to do next, and also about other things too which was a nice distraction.  Then went to visit my mum who said that my cousin has had her baby, over a week ago now but mum didnt think it was appropriate to tell me until I asked.  So thats two, another one to come as great believer that things come in 3's.

However today the sun is shining and whatever happens I am at least going to have one day this week counting my blessings and being grateful for what I do have, come on PMA I can feel you coming back you're just taking a while.....  Need it as have to do my "Oscar Winning Performance" tomorrow back at work.  Great way to describe it Dianne, hit the nail on the head.

Sending massive  to everyone on this thread


----------



## bettylou

Hi everyone,

Well, BFN for me too. So sorry Chablisgirl, know exactly how you feel. The weird thing is that I secretly believed it was going to be positive after what I thought was implantation bleed last week. Pretty stupid huh? Feel strange now, haven't really cried. Feel more angry and bitter about all the lost time again for nothing. Don't know what we'll do next. Waiting for hospital to phone me back so will make appt to see doc to discuss what's next. Will ask about stopping drugs chablisgirl and let you know. Poor DH, he's upset and hurt. Wish I could give him our baby. So sorry for negative post girls.


----------



## Sprinkles

oh bettylou so sorry for you too my dear, as have said to chablisgirl, take your time, I understand about the bitter and angry feeling, think thats only natural, go with it you're more than entitled.  Sending you lots of


----------



## Diane72

Bettylou, so sorry to hear your news    

Chablisgirl, so sorry to hear yours too, I hope your DH will be home soon  

Sprinkles, good luck facing work tomorrow. Just know when things are 'testing you' throughout the day, we're here waiting for you in your 'safe haven' online for a hug when you get home  

Hugs to everyone else too,

Diane x


----------



## bettylou

Thanks Sprinkles xxx Don't like feeling like this but know it's just one of the stages of accepting. I guess that we're quite good at living with disappointment now at least. 

The hospital just rang back. Chablisgirl, they said for me to stop all the drugs from now and that will get a bleed in the next 2 -3 days. Warned me that it will probably be a nasty one too (great!!) Hope this helps, sorry to be the bearer of more bad tidings. Hope your DH is back with you soon x

Have decided that doing something today is gonna help us. DH is mowing the grass and I'm stripping the black dog's fur (against her will  ). The one good thing is it feels good to be doing something for a change. 

Hope you all are bearing up ok xxxxxxxxxxx

Diane, just saw your post. Thanks a lot,   to you too.


----------



## berry55

bettylou - sorry to hear ur news   

I'm soo nervous today.... thaw is friday morning. Has anybody ever thawed a blastocyst b4?


----------



## Mrs Wally

Dear Bettylou and Chablis girl, I was so sorry to hear your bad news. After all the waiting and the hope and trying to stay positive it is such a cruel end. I hope that you will get comfort from your DH, friends and family and find the strength to move on. Chablisgirl, I know what you mean about feeling empty and pointless - I don't know how we could feel any other way when every waking thought has been concentrated on this, and all our hopes for the future are tied up in this treatment. I am thinking of you, and sending you both loads of hugs   

Lew, my heart was breaking reading your description of what happened, what a shock. Am so sorry. Hope you're ok xxx

You too Sprinkles - hope work is not too bad tomorrow. 

I am having a bit of a bad day. I got a text from a friend this morning. Just over a year ago she gave birth to twin boys on her first go at IVF. Now she is pregnant again naturally, due in November.
Of course I am happy for her, but at the same time I feel gutted - how can one person get so lucky and so many others get nothing?? Why is life so unfair?? I am now dreading testing on Thurdsay, I feel now that a negative result will feel even worse. I don't know why exactly and I hate myself for feeling that way about someone else's good fortune. I guess I don't want all my friends with children to pity me and hide things from me, or avoid me because they feel uncomfortable. (My friend said she has been avoiding telling me for a while as she felt awkward) I already feel like a freak and a half person around people with kids. Their pity makes me feel worse. I guess they can't win though can they?

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## Mrs Wally

berry - by the way, I had 2 frozen blastocysts - the methods they use for freezing blasts now means that they have an excellent chance of surviving. Both of ours survived the thaw but only 1 showed any signs of growing so we had that one put back. Best of luck with the thaw -


----------



## Sprinkles

MrsWally  you're right it doesnt get any easier hearing pg announcements however and whenever they happen but to hear one now whilst you're going through tx is a toughie.  And the pity and avoidance does make it worse, but I guess your friend thinks she's doing the right thing.  Please dont feel that you're on your own though, I've been in the land of two heads, three eyes, and seven arms for a while now


----------



## lew

Hiya everyone

Sos sorry but this is a quick me post as got visitors here (did not want to put them off as it is a bit of a distraction from everything going on with me).  Anyway, quick update.  I am still bleeding but has gone very much lighter but as directed by the clinic I did another HPT today and its still  .  I have telephoned the clinic and they have said to carry on taking the drugs and they still want me in for a scan on Friday - I asked why I could not come in before then as my head is totally     and keep   - they said that as I am not even 6 weeks until Wednesday they do not want to get any of my hopes up and know that on friday they will be looking for a heartbeat and will know one way or another.  However, they have said it is very unusual for anything to survive such a large bleed  

So ladies I am back to square one, still bleeding, can't quite get my head around what's happening to my body - I do not feel pregnant and do not want to get hopes up again to only have everything dashed again on Friday.  I am going to keep doing HPT's just to make sure - has anyone else heard of this happening?  Advice needed please    What on earth could be happening to my body?


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Lew darling i don't want to be the one to dash your hopes, but the HCG stays in your body for days if not weeks before it all goes back to normal. but have hope and faith that is is still well, praying that you see a healthy heartbeat on Friday xxx


----------



## Diane72

Lew,

As Tinkelbunny says unfortunately the HPT really can't tell you anything as it takes some time for your HCG to fall post miscarriage IF that is what has happened. I just checked my HCGs from my last round which had reached 8130 and then started falling, 6 days after the miscarriage bleed it was still at 720, which would have been a very strong line on an HPT test. 

I'm feeling very frustrated with your clinic as two HCGs 48 hours apart will let you know for definite your status. Especially as at the early stages even a scan often isn't definitive as MANY people don't see a heartbeat at 6 weeks yet (but should see a gestational sac). Are you able to get HCG testing done privately somewhere (it probably costs ~£40 / test definitely worth it)?

I am still   for you

Diane xxx


----------



## juicygem

Hi all,


Bettylou, I just saw your post. So sorry, sending you lots of    . Wishing you all the best for the future  

Chablisgirl hope you are Ok hun, still thinking of you  

Sprinkles so glad you and DH have managed to have some fun this weekend and that you are starting to look forward again.  You sound like you've got a great relationship  

Lew still thinking of you, I hope time will heal things and that you will find the strength to try again when you are feeling better   

Diane, I hope you are doing OK. Sending you lots of    vibes

I'm having a few nightmares of my own. Lots of tummy aches/upset tummy and headaches this weekend. Only stayed at my Mum and Dads for a few hours as I felt crap. Kept my mouth  . It's too early to get everyones hopes up.

Spoke to a pharmacist who said I could take dioralite (for dehydration) that seems to have sorted the head out. But I have a seriously gas/windy stomach..sorry TMI. Keep getting a pain on my left handside that come and goes but it's making me wonder if I have an eptopic...DH says I'm being paranoid and that it's just the gas that making me feel this this. I   he's right

Have read that wind/gas is a side effect of the progesterone. And it's true I have had it for most of the cycle, but just so much more aware of everything little twinge now. God I need to chill. Hopefully work tomorrow ( have a scary new business meeting with my not so nice boss) will take my mind off things.

Love to all  

Juicygem xx


----------



## juicygem

Sorry Lew, some how missed your earlier post. I hope you scan on Friday gives you the news you want to hear   

Also Mrs Wally, keep   hun. I know the pain of other people popping out babies left and right and centre!


----------



## Diane72

Juicy,

Just to let you know I've also had some little twingey, pin like pains on the left side of my tummy today (I was hoping it might be 'further implantation' but have absolutely no evidence behind that theory!). Also re the wind etc. if you are on cyclogest I have always found it has that effect (which is why even though it hurts I prefer the gestone injection, although at the moment I'm on both)

Hope this helps!    

Mrs. Wally, still     for next Thursday!

Hugs to everyone else,

Diane x


----------



## juicygem

Thanks Diane, yes I'm on the wonderful cyclogest pessaries. Two a day. Let's hope they are culprit.  

Have also realise that the lovely white bread and hot cross buns I indulged in a few days ago can have helped. Have now banned bread. 

Love to all 

Juicygem x


----------



## lew

Hi all

Thank you so much for your feedback on the HPT thing, I have not been through this before so wasn't sure what to expect.  It is driving myself and DH crazy especially as we were going through the grieving process until they said all of this.

Thanks for putting me straight, it sort of gets your hopes up but deep down I know it is false.

There is a clinic by us (not the one we use) which, I think, does testing so going to give it a try tomorrow as I don't think I can wait til Friday, just want to get back to normality (where ever that is at a time like this).

Lew XX


----------



## Taxmin31

Hi everyone

Sorry not been on for a little while, but been out and about over Easter. 

Lew - what a rollercoaster - I really feel for you. 

Sprinkles - How you bearing up now? Things getting a little easier? Hope you and DH are well. How's the job front looking? 

Gabi - have fun in the sun playing golf and running! 

Bettylou and Chablisgirl - so sorry to hear your news. Hope you are both okay  

Juicygem and Diane - how are you two getting on? I've had loads of wind/gas and strange sensations in my tummy/womb type area - try to not get paranoid. I've also had hiccups most of the time on and off. 

I've got my first scan on the 21st (a week today) so I'm taking it easy this week (Easter hols from work) and am praying we get to this next milestone. It's my birthday on Friday too so hoping nothing spoils it! 

Take care everyone - sorry if I've missed anyone out. xx 

 xxx Em xx


----------



## berry55

Taxmin - i have the hiccups all the time too!!! is that a side effect of something?? xxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies,

Lew ~ how are you holding up, been thinking about you a lot, my heart really goes out to you honey xxx  take good care of yourself.

Taxmin ~ hi, sounds like you've had a very busy Easter, hope you're feeling ok?  I'm not too bad thanks, just about picking myself up off the floor.  Job situation isnt too bad thanks, well have nothing to prove it as have not been told anything official, but I'm taking it that no news is good news at the minute.  A few people have been spoken to who are affected, but not me so far .

AF arrived this morning and boy is it horrendous, not pleasant at all    Then into work today and another pg announcement (someone up there is having a laugh!)   , then rang hospital to get booked on for another round and they tell me my smear is out of date so cant be accepted until I get that done, the day just gets better...    So more fiddling about and legs up in stirrups!  

However, have taken some control of the whole situation and have booked to go investigate immune testing next week, so at least I can be getting on with that whilst waiting for next AF to arrive and try again to book on.  I must be mental!!!

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

ladies i wonder if anyone can help me here. I've been down regulating on Buseralin spray since 21/03 and I've had that egg white ovulating discharge. is this suppose to happen? thought your system shuts down if you're on the spray.


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Sorry not up to personals tonight. I got my next HCG, which was 3087. It should have been 3549 based on my calculations. My progesterone has also dropped significantly from 203 to 93 so not looking good. They've upped my progesterone supplementation to 150mg gestone and 2 pessaries. However, in one of my other rounds I was on 150mg gestone and 3 pessaries, I still miscarried 48 hours later.......... so on the whole not feeling very hopeful but lets see what the next 48 hours brings  

Diane x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

oh Diane hang in there. are you having bed rest.

praying that it all goes well for you xxxx


----------



## Diane72

I'm in bed now but back at the clinic at 7.30am tomorrow for more tests  

Thx Tinkelbunny


----------



## Sprinkles

Oh Diane, thinking of you, a prayer for you tonight honey xxxx                      

Tinkelbunny, yes I had what you described, think its ok


----------



## berry55

diane - i'm praying for you! xxx


----------



## juicygem

Diane, 

Please stay    hun. You've come so far already. Take it easy I will be   for you.

Juicygem xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Gabi we are all waiting for you. i hope the time away has given you new hope and focus...we all know how hard it is to pick yourself up and carry on.

love to all xxx


----------



## bettylou

Diane

Sending you so much luck and   everything will be ok  

Bettylou xxx


----------



## Diane72

Thanks all for the   , it'll help me sleep a little tonight  

Dx


----------



## lew

Diane

Sending lots of       and         

Hope things are ok XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Taxmin31

Berry - I'm not sure about hiccups - could be a side effect of the drugs, or the copius amounts of food and drink I'm consuming!!  

Sprinkles - Oh hun. It always happens that when you get a negative, someone announces they are 12 weeks pregnant. At least you are taking positive steps and looking to the future.  

Diane - How are you feeling now? Praying everything's okay xx    Thinking about you.

Tinkelbunny - I wasn't on the spray but was on other drugs and had bucket loads of CM so don't worry, I'm sure it's normal. 
Take care everyone 

Em xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Em i was reading the insert of the spray and it said ...warning TMI dry vagina, lack of sex drive and so on....seems it's having the opposite effect on me.

but i must mention I've been having swollen and painful fingers...just one at a time, last week one on my right hand it was my ring finger and i was in agony for about three weeks now it's my index very uncomfortable...perhaps a bit of gout? i have a balanced diet and i don't drink much perhaps two glasses of wine a week and i drink about three lites a day. has anyone else had the same?

Gabi i've been for a run along the Thames today, hope you ok.


----------



## Mrs Wally

Diane - I am keeping my fingers crossed for you  - I pray your embies stay with you.   

I am having a terrible time back at work - it's really busy and stressful and I am convinced my AF is about to start and I just feel like I could kill someone or burst into tears or scream and scream.........

I just had a really wierd half hour where I had bad AF cramps and went really hot and dizzy and thought it was all over, but no blood yet. I guess the drugs will hold it off. My boobs are still sore but that's probably because I keep hitting them to see if they're sore!!  

Sprinkles - other peoples announcements always seem to come at the absolute worst time don't they. Good luck with your investigations into immune testing. I think I will probably get the rest of my tests done too before I go for any more treatment.


----------



## bettylou

Hi all

Diane - still hoping so much for you and sending    

Mrs Wally - good luck for testing tomorrow. Hope you get a BFP  

Feeling pretty rubbish, so will come back on when feeling bit brighter. Love to all tho...xxx


----------



## Sprinkles

MrsWally ~ good luck for tomorrow, everything crossed for you  

Diane ~ hope you're ok

bettylou ~     hope you feel a little better soon xxx

Taxmin ~ keep eating up lass you've got to keep your strength up xx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All  

Thanks for all your support

Mrs Wally     for tomorrow

Bettylou, sorry you are not feeling great, we are here for you  

Tinkelbunny, strange......your fingers sound sore, sounds like you're maybe having an allergy to something?

Em, hello!

Lew, how are you doing today?

Berry,  not long now, I'm   for your  

Juicygem, how's your tummy upset, headaches etc.? Hope you are feeling better.

Sprinkles, glad to hear you're putting some positive pathways forward, good luck with all the immune testing.

Gabi, are you back from holiday yet? Hope you are well.

As for me my HCG is still going up (4059) but the doubling rate has slowed alot and falling short of where I would like it to be but the extra progesterone supplementation seems to have got my progesterone levels back up. Also no bleeding thankfully last night so I'm taking it a day at a time. I must have woke up a thousand times last night to check for bleeding and no doubt tonight will be the same.  

Hugs to all  

Diane x


----------



## berry55

Hi everyone,


Diane - i'm glad ur hgc is still going up! I really want this to work for you, you really deserve it.    

Mrs wally - thats so funny about u hitting your boobs to see if they r sore... i thought i was the only person in the world that did things like that   now there is 2 of us lol 


As for me, i'm feeling very nervous 2night... i have 2 phone clinic tomorrow to find out what time they will b thawing my   on Friday. I don't think it will thaw... i just know it   I've been feeling so so tired and a little crampy... i'm hoping it is the pessary.... also coming out in a few ugly spots!! 


take care everyone xx


----------



## crazychic

Hey girlies 

may i join you  ??
yes i know im a bit late lol but im due to have  my frosties thawed next tuesday ..


hey berry hun  ill be right behind you hun  im     for friday for you hun


----------



## juicygem

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well. Oh my God the hitting your boobs thing makes me laugh. I've been kind of pressing mine to check they still hurt, the embarassing thing is yesterday I got caught by a guy in my office. He must of been watching me because he actually asked what I was doing   Before I could answer he said, you just checking they are still there? I laughed and said yes..  


Diane I'm so please that your hcg is going up. I wish my clinic did blood tests. Instead I have done another HPT as it's week since I first tested positive. Today the pregancy line line appeared immediately and was very dark in colour...I'm hoping that means my hcg has increased.  

Thankfully my headaches have gone for now and my tummy is better. In fact I feel fine. Apart from sore boobs of course!!!

Taximin how are you feeling hun?

Berry only 2 more sleeps till transfer..you must be excited  

Mrs Wally, best of luck..will be thinking of you  

Lew and sprinkles, I hope you lovely ladies are OK  

Sorry you feel bad Bettylou   hope you feel better soon  

Gabi hope you are have a fab holiday 

Welcome to the thread Crazychic


----------



## GabiFR

Good Morning everyone,

I am back to Holland and had a fabulous break in Portugal.  Internet access was not working in our room and we didn't have any time to stop at internet cafe.  We played a lot of golf, did lots of sightseeing and really enjoyed the break.  It was very kind of you to ask about me and I am now back to the thread!  I started stimms last Saturday and have a scan tomorrow to see how the follicles are growing.  I also scheduled an appointment with Dr. ******* next Monday in London as I need to do something to get my hopes up for this 5th tx.  

Lew, I was so worried to read about your bleeding and hope you got sorted with an earlier exam than tomorrow.  I am praying all is well, sending you lots of hugs and positive vibes. 

Berry,  I am    for your embie to survive the thaw, hope all goes well tomorrow. We are all here for you now.  

Diane, I am glad you are taking it one step at a time, and I thought and am thinking so much about you.  Hope your HCG catches up today.  Sending you lots of    .

Juicygem, congratulations on your BFP, that's great news, clearly your HCG has gone up!

Sprinkles, I was so sad to read about your result.  sending you lots of   and good luck with the immune tests. Where are you doing them?

Mrs. Wally, how are you doing? I am    for you, are you testing today?   

Crazychic, welcome to the thread, and good luck next Tuesday!

Em, how are you doing hon? 

Tinkel,  I hope you are doing well. I am jealous about your run at the Thames, I am determined to get back to shape after indulging in Portuguese food for the past days.  I hope your swollen has got better today.  Not long before your turn and I am    for you.

Bettylou, sending you lots of hugs, I was very sad about your news.   

Chablisgal,  I wish I could give you a big hug to confort you, no matter how we prepare ourselves, it's just very hard.  Sending you lots of  

Hi to everyone else, sending everyone lots of   

Gabi x


----------



## Mrs Wally

Hi Girls,

Thanks for all your good wishes. 

Diane - I was so glad to hear that your HCG is staying up - this has got to be your time - come on embies!! Sending a tonne of   your way.

Juicygem - oh my god you made me laugh this morning with the boob thing - I have lost count of the number of times I have been walking down the street giving my boobs what I thought was a subtle poke, only to see people in cars looking at me really funny!!

Gabi - good to have you back - glad you had a great hols. All the best for this new treatment.

Berry - yes you are not the only mad one! Good luck with thaw - thinking of you.

Welcome crazychic.

Well, the bad news for me is I tested today and it was a BFN. I knew yesterday really - I felt so ill all day and was convinced my AF would start before I could test. Still no sign of AF so CARE have said to carry on and test again Saturday. I know there is still a tiny glimmer of hope but in my heart I know this has not worked for me. Have come to work today and broke down as soon as I got here! Luckily work colleagues know what I've been through so was able to tell them what's wrong and got hugs. Wish I could be with DH today but he had to work also - life goes on doesn't it?

Not sure where we'll go from here. At this point I just want my body back for a little while, and I would love to have some fun and think about something else. Gabi, I wish I could be a bit more like you and have a full life at the same time as having treatment, but despite my best intentions the rest of my life always seems to come to a standstill and I am left feeling drained and empty when I get my bfns.

Best of luck to anyone still waiting for results or just about to start.


----------



## Züri

really sorry Mrs Walley xx


----------



## berry55

mrs wally -   i'm so sorry hunny xxx i also know deep down this is not gonna work for me, take care xxx


Gabbi -welcome bk hunny!!! glad u had a lovely break! i'm so so nervous 2day!  


juciygem -  ur boob story is really funny! i have never been caught having a feel or a hit lol  



Crazychick - welcome to the forum!! Yeah ur only a few days behind me! good luck!! xxx



well i'm so so so nervous today! I have to phone clinic this afternoon to find out what time my   is going to b thawed..... so fingers crossed for that xxxx


----------



## GabiFR

Mrs. Wally, I am so sorry for you hon.  I wish I could give you a big hug now,  .  Take your time and don't feel bad about it, we are  here for you.


----------



## GabiFR

Berry, I am praying and keeping fingers crossed for you, hang in there, are they calling you today or tomorrow to tell you about the thaw?

Gabi x


----------



## berry55

Gabi - i've to give them a call today after 2pm to find out what time   will be thawing at. and then I've to phone tomorrow 2 find out if thawed OK..... how nervous am I!!!


----------



## lew

Hi Ladies

Diane - I am so pleased your HCG is increasing, you have helped me so much with your words of comfort, I am so   for you XXXX

Mrs. Wally - so sorry for your BFN, I hope you feel better soon.  I know exactly how you feel about getting your body back.  Even though I had a positive, I don't feel as if I have laughed out loud for ages and really feel as if I have 'lost' myself somewhere along the way - hoping to get myself back for a bit before thinking about tx again.

Berry - am   for your thawing - I can imagine how nervous you are, sending you  , will be checking to see your post

Crazychik - welcome to the thread - you are in good hands as everyone on here are brill  

Juicygem - I don't really poke my boobs, however my dh used to come home from work and place both his hands underneath each one to weigh them and would say something like 'yes, definitely heavier'  

Gabi - so pleased you have had a lovely break - it sounded wonderful, good luck with your scan  

Bettylou - sending you some     hope you feel better soon XX

I hope that everyone else is ok?

Well quick update on me, I did not bother getting a blood HCG done as I started bleeding again really heavily.  There did not seem much point in keeping my hopes up so just accepted everything.  Telephoned clinic yesterday to let them know but still have to visit them tomorrow to 'get signed off'.  Felt a bit angry as will have to drive 2 and half hours to do this and then drive back with a 3 year old in tow.  He watches the tv in the car but it does not seem fair on either of us!  Still debating whether or not to go.  I sound really harsh as they have been really good to me but I really don't feel like driving all that way at the moment when I'm bleeding really heavy.  Sorry it sounds as if I'm moaning 

I still can't stop crying.  I go about 2 hours and then it just hits me again.  It sounds really   but when I was out walking the dog yesterday, everyone looked really happy in the park, I was crying and felt like shouting at everyone' that I had just lost my babies'.  I know life goes on and to take it day by day but it hurts so much at times.  I know i have been really lucky in the past and thank my stars.  I just want to feel happy again!  We are going away for a few days next week so looking forward to seeing the sea and taking my mind off everything.

Thanks for listening and sorry I sound low - I know things will pick up and I should feel better soon, I just wish it was now 

Lew XXX


----------



## berry55

Just got my appointment time for 2morrow, 12.30.... so they will b thawing my little embie at about 9am..... ohhhhhh please god help this to work!!!     

xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Lew,
I am really sorry for you hon    .  Is there another place closer to you that you could go check your HCG? Have you done any HPT today? If it tests negative, I would think it's a bit too much to drive with your 3 year old for the result you already know.  If it tests positive and you don't have an option closer, it may be better to bring this to closure.  It's not easy though and I am thinking of you.  
Gabi x


----------



## berry55

lew i'm really sorry hunny


----------



## SuzeG

Hi Ladies,
Back from my hols. Lots to read!!
Lew- i'm so sorry for you. and Mrs Wally.
Dianne- glad all levels are heading in the right direction.
I am still constantly knicker checking!! have had brown spotting stuff on and off for 2 weeks now but the clinic said not to worry about it (easier said than done). i have been feeling dreadful (sick) but hoping this is good sign. My levels were over doubling until today when they've gone from 20 247 on Tues to today 36000 but they said that was still fine?? Its just one long period of constant worry. They are scanning me on monday. I just wish this spotting would stop. They upped my progesterone agian as it was at 150. I'm not too worried as it seems to fluctuate. 
Sending lots of happy wishes to you all
xxx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All 

Mrs Wally, I am sooooo disappointed for you, I so much wanted this to be your time.    Do take time to recover, we all have our different ways of handling this journey.

Berry, come on  you can do it!!!!! I am feeling totally nervous for you too   

Gabi, Welcome back!!!!!! I've PM'd you but will try PM you again later. Great to see you so upbeat and forward looking!

Oh Lew, I know the emotions you are experiencing, it is so hard and it is 'normal' to feel low (in fact I think the first time I probably felt 'lower' if that is possible about 3 weeks after it all happened as the shock was dying down and I was left facing reality). Going away I think is a good think to do. Last time DH and I made a last minute booking to Sicily and it was definitely the right thing to do, its good to just get some time out. Sending you lots of   

Suze, Welcome back. I did post you while you were away after the big deal ARGC made about you not testing every 48hrs, I did stay in London and they basically gave me a 3 day gap even though I *wanted* testing every 48 hours. When I went back in after the 3 days my progesterone had dropped to 91 , anyway so my gestone has now also been upped to 150mg plus 2 cyclogests per day. They say the doubling slows down when you get nearer 10,000 or so, so with where you are at you would expect it to have slowed down by now. Also at your levels they say that HCG testing is not really so useful as they can start to level out and scans are more relevant.

Crazychick, welcome!

Juicygem, it does sound like your HCG must have gone up with that nice dark line. Glad you're feeling better!

Taxmin,  hello!

Bettylou, how are you?

I have my next HCG test tomorrow, so lets see what news it brings..........

Hugs to all,

Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies,

Diane ~ great news on hcg going up

Berry55 ~ good luck for thaw tomorrow fingers crossed for you

Crazychic ~ welcome and good luck for next week

Juicygem ~ glad you’re feeling better and headaches have gone away

Gabi ~ welcome back hun, you back on the tx wagon already that’s quick, my clinic makes you wait at least 2 AFs before going for another fresh.  Good luck with Dr ******* on Monday you going for immune testing too? I was looking to go and see him but got in to see Dr Gorgy first.  Let us know how you get on.

MrsWally ~ so sorry for your BFN it does take every bit of energy out of you, but good that you had some support at work..  Take your time and look after yourself, it’s pants and you’re entitled to feel whatever you feel.      

Lew ~ you go with whatever you feel, bottling it up can make it worse.  Hope the break next week helps.      

SuzeG ~ welcome back and good luck for scan on Monday

Bettylou and chablisgirl ~ thinking of you guys xxx

Zuri ~ how you doing?


----------



## berry55

thanks to everyone for the support!!! i think i i'll need it tomorrow!! I'll b on after 9.30 tomorow to let u all know if it thawed ok...... i do honstly think it will be bad news... but i hope i'm wrong!!! xxx


----------



## bettylou

Hi all the ladies!

Sorry haven't posted much last couple of days, but just needed bit of time to let things sink in I think. Was worried on Monday that wasn't normal, as felt more angry than anything but have done plenty of crying too the last few days. Mrs Wally, I felt I could have written your post as you summed up exactly how I feel about life standing still thru tx then just empty when it comes to nothing. I'm so sorry you got a BFN as well. Life sucks a big one doesn't it? Like you I think will enjoy having a drug free body and experiencing real life for a bit. Seeing the consultant mid May, as don't know whether to have another fresh cycle or not (only have one frosty). DH isn't keen, but I know inside I'm not ready to give up yet. We'll get there anyway  

Berry - hoping, hoping hoping all goes well tomorrow      

Gabi - glad your hols was good. Are you feeling ok so far with the new tx? 

Diane - glad about your Hcg. You are such a strong woman xx

Sprinkles - hope you're managing back at work ok. Are you going for another fresh cycle as soon as they let you? Good luck with the immune testing...is it soon?

Lew - you poor love. Getting away next week sounds like a good idea. Hope it might be the start of feeling better  

Suze, your levels sound really good and am glad you're feeling sick (gotta be a good sign!)

Juicygem - Glad you're feeling better...keep pressing them boobs in public!

Hi Zuri, Taxmin and Tinkelbunny - hope you're all alright.

Crazychic - welcome and lots of luck to you x


I was talking to my sister this morning who's in a bit of a bad way and wondered if anyone has any advice...
It's roughly a year ago that she had a MC at 14 wks. She'd got pregnant naturally, quite quickly but since the mc has had no luck conceiving. Has had routine blood tests by GP and all fine, just told to keep trying. She's normally pretty strong but it's all got on top of her with hassles at work, best friends giving birth/being preggers and has now been signed off by the doc for a week. We had a good chat today, don't think she wanted to tell me before how bad she felt as we had the ivf going on too. We've decided to embark on a keep fit drive together to take our minds off things and get a bit of positive energy back. Wanted to tell her about FF, as it's been a godsend to me in knowing I'm not crazy. Can people who haven't had txs use it as well? Sorry to ramble on, but would appreciate your thoughts...thanks.

Bettylou xx


----------



## Diane72

Berry, just wanted to send you one last        before I go to sleep for tomorrow

Bettylou,     take the time you need, this journey is so tough. Re: your sister, I have seen some 'natural pregnancies' on the 'Pregnancy Loss' board, go in and have an explore. There's a few different boards on there. 

I must have watched Susan Boyle from Britain's Got Talent a hundred times today on U-tube, she is so inspirational, and if you listen to the words it can apply to any tough life journey (lyrics below). The fact that she hasn't given up her dreams against all odds and has now achieved it shows us any of us can do it if we are strong enough. I genuinely feel I have aged at least two decades in the last few years on this journey and have hit lows that I had not experienced since losing my best friend in an accident when I was a teenager. My innocence, sweet joy, moments of free happiness seem to have been trampled out of me. But like Susan, I'm not ready to let life kill my dream yet, no matter what comes in the next few days.......................... 

There was a time when men were kind
When their voices were soft
And their words inviting
There was a time when love was blind
And the world was a song
And the song was exciting
There was a time
Then it all went wrong

I dreamed a dream in time gone by
When hope was high
And life worth living
I dreamed that love would never die
I dreamed that God would be forgiving
Then I was young and unafraid
And dreams were made and used and wasted
There was no ransom to be paid
No song unsung, no wine untasted

But the tigers come at night
With their voices soft as thunder
As they tear your hope apart
And they turn your dream to shame

He slept a summer by my side
He filled my days with endless wonder
He took my childhood in his stride
But he was gone when autumn came

And still I dream he'll come to me
That we will live the years together
But there are dreams that cannot be
And there are storms we cannot weather

I had a dream my life would be
So different from this hell I'm living
So different now from what it seemed
Now life has killed the dream I dreamed.


----------



## Han72

Hi all hope you've space for a newbie to the FET world!

Just wanted to say    Diane, I really hope bubs is gonna hang on in there for the duration 

 to all who have suffered a bfn  

and good luck to all about to get started, esp Berry for the big day tomorrow  !

And I have a question - has anyone had/heard of just 2 blasties being defrosted at the ARGC and both surviving the thaw?  It's just I only have the 2 and from what I've read on the ARGC thread, it doesn't look likely that they'll both make it.  In fact it looks more likely that neither of them will according to the people who've posted on that thread so far. Please forgive me if my question offends anyone who only has 1 frostie, I know I'm lucky to have 2 (especially considering I'd never had any suitable to freeze in 5 previous attempts) and I know it's a possibility that they won't survive, but I was just wondering if anyone could give me any stats on thawing just 2 blasts, preferably from the ARGC if poss

Many thanks

xxx


----------



## Züri

Hi Nix x good luck for this weekend xx soz can;t help on the blasts, are blasts more sensitive to thawing?


----------



## GabiFR

Good Morning everyone,

Berry I am     so much for your embie, let us know when you hear from the clinic.  We are all     for you.

Nixf01, I can't help you there, but I had 3 frosties at day 3 and 2 of them survived the thaw and had ET at day 4.     for you.

Diane, hope you HCG turns up ok today, I am thinking of you.  I loved the lyrics and also watched Susan Boyle about 3 times yesterday, what an inspiration!  I am also pursuing my dreams and ready for the 5th tx, I feel that if I don't try, I won't get there.  

Bettylou, I think its normal to be upset, angry etc, as we put our lives on hold depending on the success of the tx.  No matter how much we prepare ourselves it is always a big disappointment when it doesn't work.  We are all different though, some people take more time than others to heel, some decide to stop and others have a number of attempts in mind before giving up.  I am glad to have FF to help me through this tough journey.   I am feeling fine during this tx, but let's see what the scan shows later today.  Sending you lots of hugs.

Sprinkles, the doctor agreed to let me have a straight cycle after FET because I had a totally drugs free FET, not even cyclogest, pessaries, anything.  I am emotionally prepared for the tx again but am very scared of a failure again.  

SuzeG, welcome back, hope you had a good break and good luck on Monday.

Lew, sending you lots of hugs, I hope the drive goes well if you decide to make it.

Juicygem, I used to do the boobs checking but not in public!

Mrs. Wally, sending you lots of hugs.

Tinkel, how are you?

Em, any plans for the weekend?

Hi to everyone else.

Gabi xx


----------



## berry55

i'm soooooo nervous!!!! i think i'm gonna scream!!!! I'll be phoning very soon... i really think it will be bad news for us today..... but i'm still praying and hoping..... here goes!!!


----------



## berry55

i've to phone bk in 1 hour as they have just taken the embie out to thaw now!!!! OHHHHHHHH HOOOOWWWWW NERVOUSSSSSSSS AM I!?!?!?!    xxxx


----------



## Diane72




----------



## Diane72

Any news Berry?


----------



## berry55

IT HAS THAWED!!!!!    the nurse said things can change though... so i've to go in at 12.30. I'll let u all know how i get on. xxxx


----------



## spinny1

Fantastic Berry so happy for you

Wishing you all the luck in the World hunny 

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Diane72

WooHooooooooo! Yay! 1st hurdle jumped!       

 for transfer


----------



## bettylou

Berry, 

Hope the transfer goes well and it settles in nice and snug


----------



## Mrs Wally

Good luck Berry - it only takes one!!


----------



## berry55

i'm now PUPO!!!     I Hope out little embie is gonna snuggle in well. xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Berry, that was the best news of the day!!!!!! Congratulations, and yes, it only takes one!  Now, get some rest and let the embie inplant, it's surely a good one.

Diane, any news on your exam today?   .

Tinkel,    for you next.

Just back from the hospital and all is well, 15-18 follicles growing well and endometrium is already 9mm, EC should be end of next week but it will get confirmed next Tuesday at my next appointment.  I am getting back my confidence to belive that it can work.  DH and I are off to Paris today for the weekend as my whole family is there (dad+partner, sister, brother in law, 2 nieces, mum - they all get along!) so it will be a fun weekend. We are driving back on Sunday and on Monday I fly to London for the appointment with Dr. ******* (the train from Paris to London was 250£ one way, much cheaper to fly from Amsterdam).  

Have a great weekend everyone,
Gabi x


----------



## berry55

thanks gabi   Ohhh enjoy paris!! that will be great! and your scan went really well EC will be really soon!!


----------



## spinny1

Berry well done you pupo lady      

This will be the one hunny xxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## berry55

spinny, i hope ur right xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

well done Berry

Gabi you will arrive at St Pancras station we should all arrange a get to gether there it's a lovely station with loads of coffee shops. brilliant news, gosh you will be on the 2ww before you know it xx


----------



## lew

Hiya everyone

Berry - am so, so pleased for you, rest & take it easy, this one is meant to be  

Gabi - well done you - I hope you have a lovely weekend

Nixf01 - welcome  

Suze - feeling exactly the same as you, just taking one day at a time  

Diane - any news today ??

I drove to the clinic today (motorway was hell with all the spray).  Had scan, no surprises, babies not there    Have booked a 'long' telephoned call with consultant on Monday as he could not see me today   to discuss having another go.  Have 3 frosties that were frozen on the day of fertilisation so   they survive when we come round again.  Has anyone else who has been through this felt as if they are going mad as I keep talking to my lost babies and saying sorry.  Sounds really stupid but I can't help it and keep apologising.  I am really looking forward to our few days away next week, just to have a change of scenery and put all this behind me for a short while.

Hope everyone else is ok?  

Lew XXX


----------



## Diane72

Good Evening All,

Berry,      

Lew, sending you lots of     Nothing I can say will make it better. Although I know I knew in my m/cs that the babies were gone there is something so upsetting about that final glimmer of hope being taken from you when its confirmed   . These days are the darkest, I promise it gets easier to cope with over time.    

Gabi, I'm always amazed and impressed by your energy and drive, a weekend in Paris during stimulation, now that takes stamina!!! Fantastic that you have such a positive attitude and those follies are all growing  

I got my next HCG and its not looking too good its 5363 which is nowhere near a 'doubling' from my last test 2 days ago which was 4059-my little embie is definitely struggling although doing its best to fight until the end  . I've to go into the clinic tomorrow for a scan and more blood tests. Lets see if I make it until then and what tonight brings. I am now in the heart of my 'danger period' 

Will catch up with everyone else when I get home,

Diane x


----------



## lew

Diane

Sending you lots and lots of                                    
for tomorrow XXXXXXXXXXX

Thanks so much for helping me


----------



## Diane72

Thanks Lew!


----------



## Sprinkles

Bettylou ~   honey its fine to feel angry, I feel angry too I think its natural.  Went to docs other day to ask him for help if immune doc recommends any new drugs that my clinic wouldn’t prescribe, and when I left there was a girl, about 17, outside the centre at least 7 months pregnant, smoking her head off, and telling her friend that her other half had just been sent down….. I looked at her and laughed, well it was that or give her one large piece of my mind.  Life doesn’t just suck sometimes, its down right evil, but I still believe our time will come.  Going to have immune tests next week, and have to use up my frosties before they will let me do another fresh, don’t have a choice.

Definitely anyone can join FF’s there are quite a few threads on here for people trying to conceive naturally, and she would probably get a lot of solace off the threads regarding pg loss.  Maybe as well she should ask her doc to refer her to a counsellor, it might be good for her to talk in person to someone neutral too.  Hope she’s ok.

Diane ~   I love that song so much anyway, its from Les Miserables.  Praying for your little fighter  

Nixf01 ~ sorry cant help with your question but wanted to say hi.

Gabi ~ sending you lots of pma and prayers for your next cycle, hopefully this will be your time x  Enjoy your weekend in Paris.

Berry ~ congrats on being PUPO 

Lew honey as Diane said nothing I can say is going to make it better, but just wanted to let you know we are here for you, and you are an extremely strong and courageous woman, never forget that. 

Nothing much to report myself, just glad it’s the weekend, this week been really tough, but I made it.  Looking forward to seeing Dr in London next week and hopefully getting somewhere.  Nice glass of pink champagne with raspberries in for me tonight, a treat for DH and myself for everything we’ve been through.

Hope everyone has a good weekend xxx


----------



## berry55

Hi every1, thanks foe=r all the wishes   I'm wondering if any1 would be able to help me as during my last cycle i found this same problem. When i go 2 sleep i alway sleep on my side. Do u think sleeping on my side could cause a problem? or am i just being paranoid? On my last cycle i did my best 2 sleep on my back for the 2ww and didnt really sleep that great because of it. What do u all do?? thanks

xxx


----------



## Han72

Hi all

Berry - congrats on a successful thaw and transfer hon!   that this is your time!

Lew- so sorry to hear of your loss    . Chick if talking to them is what gets you thru the day then you do that, it's not stupid at all. But please is there anyway at all to get yourself to an early pregnancy unit to have this confirmed? A girl on the poor responders board had a nightmare of a time, she got her BFP then was told it was twins, then had a HEAVY bleed then was told there was 1 empty sac, then was told she'd lost both , then it was discovered that she was still preg with twins! I believe she's approx 10 weeks preg now... I don't want to raise false hope but it doesn't seem as though they've done a blood test on you to check your levels of HCG, it's all very well peeing on sticks but that's not helpful in this situation, the only way to be sure is to check what's happening to those levels every 48 hours. If they're doubling, you're still preg, if you're bleeding heavily but they're still rising slowly then it could be that you need progesterone support or (and I  it isn't) it could be an ectopic. 
Please see below for a couple of Lainey's posts:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=172315.msg2909700#msg2909700
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=182099.msg2922146#msg2922146
I know Lainey's story is one in a million but, well, you never know do you? Good luck honey 

Diane - really hope your little fighter hangs in there honey  The ARGC's post BFP care is second to none as I'm sured you know, you couldn't be in a better place   . I've been reading back thru your posts and see that the ARGC mucked you around a bit re tfr, I hope the same doesn't happen to me as mymother has just invited herself up from Hampshire to "hold my hand", (i.e. drive me mad!")

Gabi - enjoy Paris cherie! I live not far from there with my French DH. Have you been before? It's such a beeeyoootiful city! Having just looked at the prices of the Eurostar to see if DH could get over in time for FET, I can TOTALLY see why you're flying, it's hella expensive at the mo! Have a fab time chica!

Berry - Congrats on being PUPO honey! I don't think you need to worry about sleeping on your side, particularly if you usually sleep on your left as this is the position that pregnant women need to sleep in so you might as well start practising now my love!    

Love to everyone else and apologies for no more persos but I have to take my  to bed! Bloods at 8.30 tomorrow and then possible FET with my mother hovering in the background and quite probably making me even more edgy than I am already! Bless her she means well but when I said it would be nice to have her there if things don't go to plan as a shoulder to cry on and her first reaction was "oh no, no tears!" I had to say, "Look mum, if the embies don't survive, I can't promise you no tears, so if you can't handle me crying then don't come" Jeez, I can feel the stress levels rising already - if she tells me to pull myself together or anything unsympathetic like that, the ARGC is likely to witness a major slanging match! On th eother hand I've been a bit naughty and just shoved 2 cyclogest up the aforementioned  in an effort to ensure that FET really DOES go ahead tomorrow as I don't think I could stand a delay after getting all worked up for it! By the way Diane, did you manage to sort out any acupuncture at all? I know it's recommended before and after tfr but I can't see me getting an appointment on this kind of short notice and on a Saturday to boot! Ah well, we'll see what happens!

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## juicygem

Hi ladies,

Not much to report. Feeling OK apart from cyclogest wind!! Trying to stay   and not worry about having a m/c. But keep reading/thinking about things going wrong and I'm feeling really stressed. Just want to enjoy this but I'm counting the days till my first scan..still 13 days away...Silly really but after getting this far I think it would kill me to lose my embies. Please stay     


Good luck with the transfer Nix. You're a brave lady taking your mum along. I think mine would keep crying and start me off.

Berry I'm so glad you are PUPO well done  

Gabi so glad you had a nice break. Enjoy Paris this weekend..I'm jealous I love Paris  

Lew I'm still thinking of you hun. Glad you at least know what is happening even if it was not what you wanted to hear. You're one strong lady.   

Sprinkles I hope you have a fab weekend - the pink champagne sounds delicious..enjoy  

Diane hope all is well with you. Stay    I'm rooting for you and your embies  

To everyone else hope you all have good weekends and enjoy any sunshine we get. Thinking of you all  


Juicygem xxx


----------



## Züri

good luck for today Nix x


----------



## bettylou

Hi everyone

Sprinkles - Thanks a lot for making me feel bettter. Sorry this week had been so tough, but if you got through this one you can do anything. Good about having the immune testing coming up as something positive to focus on. Champagne with raspberries sounds delicious, hope you and your DH enjoyed it. My DH has been amazing. At least we feel closer than ever...that's one good thing that comes out of all these disappointments. Enjoy your weekend together x

Diane - hope everything is ok? Thinking of you a lot.

Juicygem - try not to stress (not easy I know!) You'll be fine, sending lots of    

Gabi - I want to be you! How do you do it

Lew  

Hi Nix and good luck today.

Berry - take it easy and enjoy being PUPO!

Does anyone know anything about the Zita West clinic/been there/found it helpful/rubbish? Trying to think of next steps but don't know what. If anyone knows about her or other fertility specialist would be grateful. Thinking we're going to try another clinic and have more tests as not sure we'll get any further at Oxford. Thanks in advance.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you all have lovely weekends xxx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

I just posted a long post with personals and the lost it-Grrr   so think I'll come back to it later

Quick update on my end. I had a scan this morning, there is a clear sac but no heartbeat, so the jury is still out. My levels today are 6552 so still going up but not a great doubling rate (not even a 3 day one) but slightly better than yesterday so my embie is till fighting. I'm back in for another scan on Monday and possibly IVIG.  

Catch up soon,

Diane x


----------



## Han72

Aww thanks for all the good luck wishes girls.  But guess what? After all that build up, prog levels weren't high enough so I have to wait til tomorrow!

Diane sweetie I have EVERYTHING crossed for you      

Love to all and hope you have a luverly weekend!
xxx


----------



## Diane72

Nix,

In the mail I just lost what I said was, remember although its a hassle and really frustrating at the time that you think you are going to have transfer then you find out you're not and then suddenly its the day you didn't plan for, the reason they do it is they are making sure they are transferring at the 'right time' to make it optimal for achieving success. Although it drives you   at the time in retrospect I guess that is what is most important. Have they increased your progesterone supplementation? Hopefully it will be tomorrow  

Thanks for the  

Diane


----------



## GabiFR

Bonjour everyone,

I just spent an hour in a long post and lost it, I am       at the computer!

Diane,  now it's me and DH    for you. When I came to the computer he asked "how is Diane doing?" and we are both now thinking about you and hoping the embie fights back, you really deserve it.  lots of hugs to you.  We are    for you.

Nix, good luck tomorrow, I really hope all goes well.  Try to enjoy your Saturday and take you mind out of it if possible!   .  I have been to Paris a few times and love it. DH and I went for an hour run today at the Seine, passed Eiffel tower, back to Tuilleries and St Germain, it was raining but even in the rain Paris is great.  Where do you live in France?

Berry, hope you the embie is implanting now and you are enjoying the weekend, please don't stress, sleeping is fine in any position!    for you.

Bettylou, you are so sweet, I hope you get strong sooner and don't feel guilty about being sad, we all go through this as it is not easy.  Only time makes it better, we are here for each other and I got a lot of strengh from all of you here.  lots of hugs to you.  Sorry but I don't know anything about the Zita West clinic, I bought the book but haven't started to read yet  

Lew, I am so sorry for you hun and really admire your courage to make it to the appointment yesterday.  Sending you lots of hugs, hope you enjoy your days away with DH.

Juicygem, how are you?  I hope you manage to relax over the weekend, your little ons is growing and all will be well.    

Sprinkles, I hope you enjoyed the champagne and raspberries.  This is a tough time and only time makes it better, we are here for each other.  

Tikel, how are you?  I hope you are having a great weekend.  I still haven't booked my flight to London and don't know if I will make it on Monday, I will let you know tomorrow.  lots of hugs to you.

Mrs. Wally, Zuri, Em, hope you are having a good weekend.

Hi to everyone else.

My weekend in Paris is great, we went for a beautiful run today, went to the louvre and walked around St. Germain, I need to rush to dinner with the entire family soon but wanted to catch up with my dear FF before leaving, DH is entertained with a British newspaper as I write here.  I am 
not sure if I will go to Dr. ******* on Monday as the train or flights cost more than £500 and I think it's too late to get immune tests for this cycle. DH says he will support me in any decision, he is a sweetheart.  I wonder if any of you  know how long the results from immune tests come up.  Thanks for all the support, I don't know if I would survive without my dear FET buddies. 

Gabi xx


----------



## Han72

Hi all

jeez I'm such an airhead, didn't even notice I'd put Berry twice on my other post ! Yet more proof of the link between infertility and brain damage (well in my case at least!)

Thanks for that Diane, I know you're right and I'm quite pleased cos apparently Mr T's on tfrs tomorrow and that's exactly who I wanted so that has mitigated the disappointment!  Although not looking forward to yet another sleepless night worrying about whether the frosties will thaw or not! They didn't increase my prog though, but they're happy that tomorrow it will be high enough.  I think I glimpsed that it was 44 or so and it's gone up to 77 today so I'll double up on the cyclogest again tonight (yeurk!) and then I'll think I'll have to come clean about that after tfr so they give me enough to last the 10 day wait...  SOunds so much nicer than 2 week wait dunnit?!

Gabi - glad you're enjoying gay Paris, even if the weather's a bit miserable!  We live about 30miles northwest of Paris in the department called Yvelines. It sounds far but there's a fast train into St Lazare that only takes 35mins so we don't feel too remote 

Betty - ZW has a great reputation as a fertility specialist. Her hypnotherapy cd's are great and her supplements contain the highest possible doses of just about everything you could possibly need to have a healthy pregnancy.  She takes a very holistic view, so will discuss diet and lifestyle as part of the issue, and offers treatments like hypnotherapy (an ex-cycle buddy swears by this) acupuncture and lymph drainage or whatever it's called. I also hear that her counseller is great. If I'm not mistaken, even the ARGC refers it's patients to her counsellors.  She does a TX acupuncture package I believe, including a session pre-and post-et to help with relaxation and blood flow to the uterus.  

Personally, I find some of her views slightly over the top and you can get acupuncture cheaper elsewhere, although I don't think anywhere else offers such a wide range of treatments.  I also find her supplements are overpriced but all of this is just in my personal opinion.  And there is no doubt she gets results so it's all about personal taste and how much you can afford.  As I say, many people swear by her (I nearly swore AT her, but that's another issue!)  Why not pop in and get some info, it can't do any harm can it?

Oops better run, me mother's here and bawling at me to get off the blasted computer!  Love to all!

xxx


----------



## berry55

Hi everyone,


I;ve been getting very mild AF cramps this evening.... i really hope it is all over for me!!! I'm starting tp panic a bit. 

Hope everyone else is ok, i'll b on later for personals. 

xxxx


----------



## berry55

i feel poo


----------



## puss2cats

Hi all.
Not been able to post as DH is ebay addict and I never get hold of pc.
My ET was 2nd was told to test 19th. Cheated and yesterday got BFN. Not told anyone except a friend who is starting tx soon. She sounded more upset than I feel. But today feel awful, tears welling up at tv adverts! Need a good cry but can't seem to let go. Can't even talk to mum as kept her in dark about whole thing. She has threatened to sell the business DH and I both work at ' the day I find out you're pregnant'. So DH worried sick as he has worked there 26 years. If it was a BFP DH and I will be unemployed. During this 17 day wait I've had no symptoms like others, no spotting, slight cramps 1 day last week, thats it! Oh but I have the cold sore from hell on my nose which is making breathing hard!, a fungal infection under 1 armpit and my bowel prolapse is agony due to IBS playing up. Sorry for the rant but definately going  .

Mrs Wally  So sorry for the BFN. Your boob prodding is the only thing that has made me smile in days.

Sprinkles   Hope you enjoyed the champers.

Berry  Sending sticky vibes.

Bettylou/ Chablisgirl  

Diane 

I've forgotten people for which I apologise

Puss


----------



## berry55

puss - Sorry to hear about eveything. I hope ur ok   we r all here for u xxx


----------



## Han72

Puss  so sorry hon 

Berry -Please hon try not to panic!  You can't possibly be having AF cramps yet, a full 9 days before OTD! I betcha it's just things settling down after the poking around during tfr. Does your clinic prescribe ritodrine to prevent the cramps by any chance?  Could you ask them?  Also do you have any of those hypnotherapy cd's? The ZW one or Maggie Howell? They're both great for helping you to relax....  hon, please try to take it easy, ok?!

xxx


----------



## lew

Morning Ladies

Am feeling slightly better yesterday & today, only cried about 3 times yesterday which is way better than the last few days so getting there.  When I came back from the clinic on Friday (Diane you were so right about me needing closure!) I wrote a poem (well some words) to my lost babies and printed it out to show DH.  We cried and cried but somehow I feel better.  I did it as I did not want to forget in the future - sounds wierd as at the moment I feel like I will never forget but I know in time it will get better and I will not think about it all the while.  I just wanted to put something down to keep and remember - I did not want my lost babies to be 'lost babies', to me they were part of me that I have lost - sorry sounds really daft but it did me the world of good!
Am packing today to go away for the few days and really looking forward to having a change of scenery.  DH has been brilliant and I actually laughed this morning when my son asked if he still has the 'chicken spots', I said no you are all clear now and he started to cry - I must have given him too much attention whilst he had them I think  

Diane - so pleased about your scan and that your embie is definitely fighting - stay   and   for your scan tomorrow XXX

Berry - am     for you, hopefully pains are implantation pains - try to relax - easy said I know    

Puss2cats - so, so sorry for you    I don't know how you have got through without telling your mom - I would be so lost without her on the end of the phone   

Nix - sending so many            for today - good luck with transfer  

Gabi - glad everything is going ok with you - I am so jealous of you being in Paris, it just not compare with me going to Butlins does it  

Juicygem - one day less to your scan, hope you are ok and taking it easy    

Sprinkles - how are you today?  Pink champagne sounds lovely although I don't drink myself.  I have the occasional glass of wine at Christmas and just fall asleep for the rest of the afternoon    I just can't take drink at all - am a cheap date though  

Hi to everyone else - sorry if I have missed you.

Will try to catch up next week but if I don't get chance, have a good week XXXXXX
Lew XXXX


----------



## berry55

Good Morning everyone,

lew - i'm trying to stay relaxed, but i seam 2 panic most a t night time for some strange reason lol Enjoy your few days away. xxx

Nixf01 - I'm defo having some sort of cramp pains... it seams to have passed, maybe it was just after all the 'poking about' I have the Zita west relazation CD, but i have ried and tried eith it and it doesnt seam to do anything at all for me excpet make me wonder y it doesnt work for me lol I'm trying to take it easy but the nurse in my clinic told me to get on with everyday life... so i keep doing things like Load the dishwasher or empty the washing machine and then i'm like... oh was that too much?? very confusing lol


Gabbi - how was paris? Do u know when implantiation for a frozen blast would take place?

Diane - how r u?? Been thinking about u loads! I hope ur well xxx

berry xxx


----------



## Diane72

Good Afternoon All,

I'm just taking it easy. I went and had my nails done and a nice lunch at a Thai restaurant with DH and I am now back in bed resting. Let see what tomorrow brings.

Berry, try not to worry about AF like cramps, I had those and I know quite a few ladies that got BFPs had them, whereas other that got BFPs also had no symptoms so just try to take it easy and relax (I know, I know, easier said than done)

Gabi, wishing you luck for a productive appointment with *******-travel safely!

Lew, glad you are feeling slightly better. Its good to take time to grieve, I remember spending weeks going round the M25 to work in the morning in tears and having to fix my makeup before going in. I do think its good to express yourself through words if thats your thing. There is a section on this site called 'Forget me Not' where I posted a poem (Sleep Softly) for my little baby and I did go through emotions of feeling almost 'guilty' when thinking about the next round, which is when I wrote 'Dear Mummy'. I don't think its 'daft', its all very natural. Enjoy your time away. Also see my post to Bettylou below, you might want to consider some 'complementary therapy' to aid recovery, sometimes its good to just have some time protected for yourself, see how you feel.

Oh Puss, I am so sorry to hear what you are going through, and it must be so much tougher without your Mum and family to support you. Sending you lots of   

Nix, did the transfer happen today? Thinking of you and really hoping it is all going well today.  

Bettylou, I have never been to Zita West but quite a few ladies I have spoken to at ARGC while in the waiting room have been very positive about her and her complementary therapies (nutritional advice for both men & women, acupuncture etc.). I did go for acupuncture with a lady in Herts. after my first m/c and found it very therapeutic not just from the needle standpoint but almost from a 'counselling standpoint' as she always asked how I was feeling emotionally, which I think was an important emotional release for me.

Juicygem, try not to stress (easier said than done), remember the majority of women *don't* miscarry. They say recurrent miscarriage like mine effects about 1% of the population so its not the 'norm' and is likely to be something specifically wrong with me as an individual so don't let my talk get you down. Enjoy this time if you can, it is precious.   

Sprinkles, your story about the 17 year old so much resonated with me. I have seen so many like that, the other day I saw a girl with a tiny newborn in a pram as she puffed right into its face as she walked along with a cigarette in one hand and the pram handle in the other while swearing and shouting at her toddler to keep up behind her. I know we shouldn't judge but when you are so deparate and you see that you can't help but feel life is unfair. Good luck with the immunes, where are you getting them done?

SuzeG  with the scan. I reckon with those rocketing HCG levels of yours we may even see two little heartbeats 

Tinklebunny, sending you lots of   

Mrs. Wally, Zuri, Em, Chablisgirl and everyone else thinking of you

Diane x


----------



## Han72

Hiya

apologies for the lack of persos but I really must get off the pooter and go and lie down.  ET went ahead with just the one blastie as number 2 unfortunately didn't make it. I've got 2x clexane, 4x ritodrine, 1x aspirin, 25mg pred, 2xcyclogest, IVIG tomorrow and a partridge in a pear tree to make sure this one sticks   

Love to all!
xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

NIxf01 I really hope and   this is the one

L x


----------



## Diane72

Hi Nix,

Great news that you have an embie onboard. I'm on most of the same meds. (except I have 1 x40 mg instead of 2 x 20 mg clexane and had gestone added when my progesterone levels dropped and I'm not on ritodine). Its interesting ARGC put you on 25mg prednisolone, as they always used to put me on 10mg in previous rounds and myself and Poppins (from the ARGC thread) both went to see ******* and he recommended 25mg prednisolone and in my case ******* wrote to Gafar to tell him, so maybe ARGC are now doing 25 too as a norm (?).

I may also have IVIG tomorrow too but don't know until tomorrow (I think it will depend on what the scan shows) so I may see you!

   

Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies

Nix ~ great news on ET, everything crossed for you 

Lew ~ enjoy your days away, hope they help to heal a little  

Berry ~ stay strong honey  

Diane ~ hope scan and tx go well tomorrow

Hope everyone else is good.

Quick one from me I'm afraid, been really busy gardening today, never gardened in my life before EVER, but really enjoyed it.  DH and I bonding time  

Need to dash off and pack, as we've decided to go to London tomorrow night straight after work, so we can get a good start for the appointment with Dr Gorgy on Tuesday morning.  So may be missing in action until I get back.


----------



## bettylou

Hi all

Diane - good luck for the scan tomorrow    for you and little ones x

Puss - so sorry for your BFN and lack of support. Sending you  

Sprinkles - Have a good trip to London, hope you can do something nice as well as the tests  

Berry -      

Nix - glad transfer went ok, good luck and thanks for info re. Vita West (and you too Diane!) Think tx must have sent me   to be considering complimentary therapies as I'm usually the biggest sceptic and non believer in stuff like that!

Lew - have a good time by the sea x

Had a quiet Sunday, really chilled. Met my mum and dad for lunch, took the pups for a walk then sat in the sunshine this afternoon. Unfortunately back at work tomorrow  . DH and I both considering doing a  bunk and not going back!  Hopefully it will be ok. 

Hope everyone else had a good weekend.

Bettylou xx


----------



## GabiFR

Hello everyone,

Nix, congrats on being PUPO!!!  Thinking positive for you, it only takes one, get some rest for the fighter to implant over the next days,   

Diane,  I am glad you managed to have a good lunch (I love Thai food) and good luck for tomorrow, hopefully we can get together between appointments.     for you.

bettylou, looks like you had a good day, I hope work is not too bad tomorrow.  

Berry, Paris was great, had a lovely weekend.  Implantation normally occurs between 5 and 9 days after fertilization (or EC), so if your embie was 5 days, it will take up to 4 days to implant after ET.     for you.

Lew, enjoy your days away, lots of hugs to you.

Puss, I am so sorry for you, sending you lots of hugs.

Sprinkles, good luck on London on Tuesday, let me know how it goes and we can compare notes, I am on my way to Dr. ******* tomorrow and I can't sleep tonight as I am too anxious to find out what is wrong with me, tx has left me     Hope you enjoy a good meal in London with DH.

Juicygem, hope you had a good weekend, as Diane said, you will be fine, m/c is less common than carrying on a healthy pregnancy, try to enjoy the moment, all will be fine!

Tinkel, how are you?  

Hi to Em, Chablisgal, Mrs. Wally, Zuri, SuzeG

I am flying to London in the morning for the appointment with Dr. ******* on the afternoon, I just hope he can "fix" me on time for this tx to work. I know how devastating it will be to have another BFN or a m/c, I am really scared of another failure. I am so anxious that I can't sleep, I think tx has driven me  , specially when it comes to my sleeping, the mind goes everywhere with thoughts on the tx.  Have a good week everyone.
lots of love,
Gabi xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi Gabi i know how you feel re the fear of yet another treatment not working. I'm also wondering why others are on 25mg of prednisolone when most of us were advised to take 10mg, as it's a medication that doesn't affect your hormones one can almost be tempted to increase your own dose. it is so frustrating knowing your treatment varies so much from another's....but don't worry I've not gone that crazy yet!!

I am well and following the thread with hopes for everyone. 

i am still ages away from starting my 'real' medication. i must say the Buseralin is having a totally different effect on me this time round. i am now starting to have hot flushes, but fortunately my mood has been so chilled out and relaxed. i was a bunny boiler for so many months it feels strange being semi normal.

xxx


----------



## berry55

Morning every1,


I was just wondering.... when is the earlyest anybody has ever tested b4 otd?? I'm 4 days PT and i'm already itching!!!!! I really feel like this has failed


----------



## Tinkelbunny

oh Berry hang in there remember a PMA goes a long way. come darling get hold of a good DVD or book and try and forget about the embies and let them get on with doing their thing. send them lots of positive vibes. i know all the meds have made our 'minds go soft' as my dac says but there is no reason for it not working and doing an early test might give you a BFN and that will make you feel worse.

xxxx


----------



## juicygem

Hi ladies,

Just quick note as I'm at work and my not so nice boss is hovering around today!

Had a bad day yesterday, was a cafe in my local woods and discussing with my DH about how I should relax and stop worrying about m/c I agreed I would buck my ideas up and be more  

But then I popped to loo and to my horror I had brown spotting ( like I had before my positive test). Went straight home and layed down and then had a early night. This morning I still have some brown discharge/spotting which is kind of grey as it's mixed with the cyclogest pessaries.

No cramping or red blood yet, but I'm very scared. Called my ACU at 8am and left message and they still haven't called me back. 
So called my GP surgery, had to talk to the on call doctor ( a man) who said "he couldn't give me any words of comfort" and that "IVF pregancies carry a higher risk of m/c". He said it's too early to scan me so I just have to wait and see.

Hmm. I not sure that the ACU will tell me anything different. Will just try and keep calm.   

Hope everyone else is having a better day.

Love Juicygem xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

juicygem see if they can increase you meds.


----------



## Taxmin31

Hey Ladies

Sorry not been on for a while but we've had a traumatic time. 

Last Thursday I started bleeding heavily with cramps - so DH and I went to clinic for a scan and saw the little embie still there, measuring 5 wks and 2 days and looking good. The Doc said there was no bleeding near the embie and all was okay. She thought she saw a second embryo coming away so we assume I've lost the second one. The bleeding stopped and then stared again on Friday, with more severe cramps (MY BIRTHDAY - HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME .... NOT!!) so again I spent my time in a local hospital waiting for a scan I never got after 3 hours of hanging around!! 

Anyway, the bleeding stopped again and hasn't been since so fingers crossed there's one embie in there still clinging on for dear life! I've got my first scan tomorrow morning at 7.20 am so I'll keep you posted about the results. I'm getting more and more nervous about the scan as the day progresses. 

Sorry for no personals but this is a quick update before my next class.

Take care everyone.

Sprinkles - thanks hun for the message xx

Gabi - great to see you back

Em xx


----------



## SuzeG

Hi there everyone,
Taxmin- we seem to be having similar experiences. I had my scan this morning had a major bleed (on the tube!) so was in tears before scan. The doc was lovely and scanned me. Saw 2 heartbeats and checked everything but could not see the cause of the bleed she said go home and lie in bed....which is where I am now? Even though she said its common and the most important thing is the heartbeats I can't stop panicing as its still going on, bright red  I just want to get excited but can't at the moment. 

Sorry for no personals as I don't know where to begin. We all have our own personal journies that we're taking at the moment so fingers crossed for all.

love suze x


----------



## Taxmin31

Hey Suze - it's terrible isn't it as you feel in complete limbo. I'm pleased that my bledding has stopped - it lasted 2 days and slowed down at the end of each day and ended with brown stuff (TMI)! I'm hoping everything will be fine. Yours obviously is so keep calm, try not to panic and relax (easier said than done, I know) I'm really nervous now about the scan and am getting more and more nervous as the day goes on. How far on are you? I'm 6 weeks tomorrow. 

I'm analysing everything too as this morning my boobs were sore, but now they're not - HELP!!! 

Take care everyone

Em xx


----------



## SuzeG

Hi thers Em,
I'm exactly the same. My sickness seems to have not been so bad so I immediately think the worst. I am still bleeding and just had a horrendous clot experience. Phoned the clinic but they still say don't panic. They said if its this heavy in the morning go to my local hospital tomorrow as then it could be a miscarriage. Can't stop crying and expecting the worst. *Really* want them to be ok in there but if I am to miscarry then just get on with it......

Sorry everyone. Having a low point!


----------



## curlywurly

Hi Ladies, I've been lurking here for the past few weeks.
Got my BFP today following a single embryo transfer on the 6th Apr.
Had blood taken this morning then started spotting and then told positive with HCG level of 51.
Thinking this is low at 14 dpt and now scared that baby won't stick!  Not had any more spotting since this morning.  
Any similar stories?


----------



## Han72

Hiya

just a quickie for curly - hon, 50 is a great number, anything over 5 is a positive and the most important thing is that those numbers double approx every 48-72 hours!  You're pregnant honey CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Pls forgive me for no more persos but have cramps so gonna lie down now

xxx


----------



## Diane72

No heartbeat today and started bleeding tonight unfortunately  

Diane x


----------



## berry55

Diane - i'm so so so so sorry, i truly am.    I really wanted this for u. Your in my prayers  

Take care xxx


----------



## juicygem

Hi Ladies,

Sorry to hear so many of us are having a tough time.  

Diane, sorry to hear your news. Did the clinic say it's definately over? Could it be too early to see a heart beat? I'm praying for you honey   

Taximin and SuzyG, the bleeding sounds scary but glad your scans reveled that the babies are still there and fighting. Try to stay    ladies xx

I'm still spotting dark brown yuk.   Left work early yesterday as I could concentrate on anything. Just came home and went straight to bed. DH went out and bought me some mega nightime sanitary towels in case the worst happened. So far just more brown stuff. 
Clinic finally called me at 3.45 yesterday but only after I called my consultants private secretary to complain. She must have called them and asked one of the nurses to return my call. They just said take it easy and try not to worry. Too early to scan me yet and they won't increase my meds - I'm currently on 2 x progesterone supps 400mg each day and 8mg of Estrodiol.
Praying that this is nothing unusual. Trying to stay positive    But even managed to freak my usually calm DH out. Poor man. 

Had a call from some people who rent a flat from us as I was leaving work yesterday. They need to move asap as the girl (20) is 5 months pregnant and they can't make the rent anymore. They have been offered a cheaper council place. I feel sorry their predicament but can help my think someone up there is mocking me.  The last couple who rented the flat also handed in their notice as the were pregnant by accident!!

Hope everyone else is taking good care of themselves.

Love Juicygem xxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Diane darling am lost for words, so sorry hun xxx

juicygem take it easy, i know easier said than done, but stay in bed if you must. praying for you xxx


----------



## Taxmin31

Hi all

Well - been for my scan this morning (6 weeks) and it's not good news. He couldn't properly make out a heart beat, just got a faint flicker and it looks an odd shape and hasn't grown as much as it should. The consultant was quite negative about it and said we have to just wait to see what the next week brings and I'm back in for a scan next Tuesday (28th). I'm gutted. 

I'm still having brown stringy stuff, my boobs just aren't sore anymore and I'm fearing the worst. 

SuzeG - feel the same as you - either stay and get on with it or go .. NOW .. can't stand this limbo! 

Diane - so sorry hun life is cruel. 

Juicygem - I've worn my husband out and managed to make him a wreck with all this too - poor husbands it's not fair on them either.

Sorry for lack of personals and the negativity. 

Em xx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Just got back from the scan unfortunately the little embie/ sac etc. has mostly gone with only some residual tissue remaining. I did 'save' what I thought looked like it could be the embie this morning and ******* had me take it straight to his testing lab in Wimpole Street to see if we could get any karyotyping info. Its funny, no matter how mentally prepared you are for this, when its finally over it still hurts so much  

Taxmin, Suze, Juicy, sorry to hear you're having a stressful time too, sending you lots of  

Gabi, thanks for the lovely lunch before the pain!

Thank you to everyone else for all your kind support and wishes, promise to catch up soon when I've re-built strength a little,

Diane x


----------



## berry55

diane- i'm thinking about u hunny


----------



## Diane72

Thanks Berry,

Sending you lots of      for that little embie of yours

Diane x


----------



## Han72

Diane I'm so sorry honey   

Juicy, Tax and Suze, I have everything crossed for you    

Love and luck to all
xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi girls,

just a very sad day here.  
Diane,  I sent you a pm and want to tell everyone here that you are the strongest, bravest and sweetest person I have met lately.  Diane and I had lunch yesterday and we talked for hours, the time flew, she is so caring and I left London very peaceful with a big smile on my face, she is an angel.  I Can't tell you had sad I was to read your news.  Wish I could confort you there.  lots of hugs to you.

Em, I was really sad to read your news.  There is nothing I could tell you to make it easier, I had a similar experience in the past when I started bleeding in my honeymoon and still tested positive and had to wait for a week for the scan.  It's the worst time of all. Hopefully a miracle happens and your embie survives.  lots of hugs to you.

Juicygem, get some rest hun, I am     and   for you.  All this and ealing with the flat as well, you are a tough lady. 

Suze, how are you today? did you go to the hospital?

Berry, Nix,  how are you feeling? I am     for you      for some good news from you.

I am going for EC next Friday, had appointment with ******* and got all the drugs, and he will let me know how the exames turn up tomorrow.  Just not in the mood to talk about me here today, just want to say my heart goes with everyone here who is in tears, this is a tough journey. Thinking  of you all.
Gabi x


----------



## berry55

hi gabi 

I'm not really feeling that great 2 b honest. still having af cramps and i just feel like af is on her way. i/m reazlly wanting 2 test. butg i know its waaaayyyy 2 early. I'm feeling so negitive and with hearing diane's news i just wanna cry   

xxx


----------



## bettylou

Diane, I'm so, so sorry that the worst has happened. Wish I could give you a hug   xxxxxxxxxxx

Suze, Taxmin and Juicygem thinking of all you girls and sending love xxx

Hope all else ok x


----------



## juicygem

Hi Ladies,

Diane. I'm so sorry for you loss. Sending loads of love and    .

Taximin and Suzy..any news ladies? Have things settled down?

I'm struggling to hold together today. Still have no pain (other than in my heart) but the spotting seems to be getting heavier and more pinky/red. My DH doesn't know what to say to me other than I need to hold out till the scan next Friday ( 1st May) He's always the practical one  

The clinic said they don't really want to scan me this week as it's too early and might throw up worry than comfort, they say the really can see much at this stage. Today I am 5 weeks and 4 days but I am convinced that I am losing my embies.  

Have tried telling them to stay put   and sometime feel a bit more   but today it's so bloody hard.

Berry I hope you have a good outcome when you get to testing day. Someone in this thread deserves some luck! I'm   for you.

Sorry for the downbeat post but I really just feel hopelessly sad. 

Love to all 

Juicygem xx


----------



## berry55

jucicygem - thank you. i hope ur ok hunny


----------



## GabiFR

Juicygem, this is a difficult time and I am   for your embie to get stronger.  We are here for you,    you get good news next week.  

Diane, just sending you lots of hugs and hope you and DH managed to get some rest yesterday.  I am thinking of you.

Em, also thinking about you and sending you lots of hugs.

Suze, any news?  sending you lots of hugs.

Berry, I am positive for you hon, come on, it will work for you,    , don't give up the hopes, EVER!  

Nix, how are you doing?  I hope you are well and embies settling in,    for you.

Hi to everyone else, let's not give up our dreams, it takes time but we will get there, my heart goes with everyone who is sad at the moment, but we are here for each other.

Gabi x


----------



## berry55

Gabi - thank you! i'm not feeling positive at all, my af pains were quite strong lastnight... i feel like she is on her way!!!  

How does it work with medicated FET? when would my period come normaly? My boobs r not sore! i'm starting to make myself see blue veins on my boobs... well i do see them, but i dunno if they have always been there


----------



## crazychic

hey girlies 

just got back from a fun  filled morning lol 

had 2 of my embryos brought home  

sadly my grade 1-2 lost a cell over night  so that went down to a 3 cell  and my grade 2-3 which had 2 cells yesterday gained an extra cell over night  so ive got two day 2  embries onboard each with 3 cells  bit gutted they could have been better but im glad to have got another chance 


then went straight from there and had my acupunture  which was wonderful i must say   

and apart from feeling a little tired i feel fantastic 


YAY im PUPO!!!!  ( i really didnt think i would be typing that again )


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi girls

Just read up on last few posts and am so sorry for the bad news.

 Diane  

 Taxmin 

 Juicygem 

 SuzeG 

Am praying for you ladies that are waiting for follow up scans that there is better news afoot.

Berry55 ~ try stay strong until OTD

crazychic ~ congrats on being pupo

curlywurly ~ welcome and congrats

Gabi ~ know what you mean about the me post, dont think I want to talk about me today either as today thoughts are with ladies above.  Just a short note to say meeting with Dr Gorgy went well.

Love and hugs to everyone


----------



## c_hill

Hi,

Today after 4.5 years trying, 3 failed icsi and little or know hope left we finally got a BFP from FET.  

It can work ladies    

C

XX


----------



## bettylou

Love to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Diane72

Good Morning All,

Thankyou all for your kind thoughts and support.

Today is a new day, the sun is shining outside and I reckon we all need to start feeling more     This journey is without doubt physically, emotionally and financially draining but we can't let it break us, although at times its OK to take some time sometimes after a fall to sit and rub our knee for a while and take some time to recover.

My DH managed to get a big splinter under his nail the other day that ended up becoming infected because we couldn't get it out and we got sent to A&E yesterday by the pharmacist we went to get advice from. We spent about 12 hours in total between our local A&E and then a hospital about and hour away because he ended up needing a plastic surgeon to remove part of the nail to get to it. Its ridiculous one small piece of wood could cause such harm.

It was good to have the time to talk and we have come to the decision that we will probably do one final round but this time with chromosomal array analysis and/or PGD to try verify if this is an immune rather than chromosomal issue (unless we manage to get results from the karotyping and it shows no issues) but if we miscarry again we feel its pointless trying again and we will look at gestational surrogacy. My sister has offered, but it is a huge ask, especially as her partner is not happy with her doing it. 

On doing more research and posting on the CARE board I have identified that I have also never done LAD or DQ-alpha testing, which goes beyond the standard genetic screening of DH and I (that we have already done) to check if our genes/immune systems are 'too similar' which can cause miscarriage. So we have a path forward again. Now its time to get fit again and I want to try lose 2 stone before the next round (which we thought would probably be around July/August) to give it its best chance so I'm going to venture back onto the treadmill today and yesterday completed my first 'carb free' day. 

Gabi, thank you for being such a wonderful, supportive friend, it was so lovely to finally meet you the other day, I really enjoyed our time together.   Any news from your immune tests etc. with *******?

Berry, my dear I know it feels impossible just now but try keep hoping. Many ladies I've been on this board with had AF like pains and got a BFP. I'm sending you lots and lots of    

C-hill  

Sprinkles, do tell us more about Gorgy and what testing he does. He was one of the ones I was quite interested in so would love to hear more.

Crazychic, congratulations on being PUPO  

Juicygem, I'm sending you lots of    

Taxmin, I'm praying for you too and hoping Tuesday will bring you better news    

Suze, how are you doing? Any news? Thinking of you.  

Curlywurly, congratulations!!!

Nix, hope the cramps are not so bad now

Bettylou, how are you?

Hugs to everyone else,  

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Good Morning everyone.

Diane, you are a true inspiration for everyone here  , you just brought a big smile to my face and the hope that tx can work for me.  I admire your energy and courage to see things as they are and have a clear path of where to go.  I will support you with any path you chose, doing tx again , surrogacy etc.  I can send you some treadmill programmes if you want, so you are not bored doing the same things again and again.  Dr. S just called and said all look relatively normal except for Thyroid a bit below normal, and Chris will get the medicine next Tuesday when he goes to the UK for work.  I am nervous about EC tomorrow (specially if Chris passes out again) and another failure. But No I WILL REMAIN POSITIVE for this treatment.

c.hill, thanks for sharing your success story with us, we need some inspiration now. Congratulations!!!

Bettylou, how are you? sending you lots of hugs.

Berry, how are you feeling? Not long to OTD, I am sending you lots of    .  Where do you live in Scotland?

Sprinkles, please tell us about your appointment with Dr. Gorgy.  Sending you lots of  .

Crazychic, congratulations on being PUPO, get some rest now and give a chance to the embies to implant.  

Em, how are you doing hon? I am     for good news next Tuesday.

Juicygem, also     for you.  

SuzeG, thinking of you as well and     for you.

Nix, how are you feeling? I hope the embies are settling in and implanting by now.  Sending you lots of   .

Curlywurly, congratulations and welcome to the thread.

I am so nervous about tomorrow, EC in Holland is not nice, no sedation just a bit of morphine and very painful.  I just want to fast forward to OTD now, how impatient I am!    Hopefully lots of eggies and good embies, I feel like dejavu, 4th ICSI now, if I could wish something now it would be to have a successful round, healthy pregnancy of twins and NO more fertility treatment.  Anyway, I am never going to get there if I don't try.  

Hi to everyone, thinking of all of you,

Gabi x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Gabi you will be OK, you are made of strong stuff...Chris passed out?? Bless!!! do they let him in with you? that is so different from here in the UK where they don't. glad to hear your test results came back normal, pity about the thyroid did Doc recommend any meds to take? would yours be called an underactive thyroid? i know it does play a huge part in hormone control and fertility, there is a thread on the board about it.

Diane i am so glad that you are thinking ahead. I've been running a bit, not the milage Gabi manages, but the bit that i am doing has made a fantastic difference. i am yet to shed the pounds but i feel better mentally and stronger to see the next treatment through. 

love to all xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Tinkel,
How could I forget you in my post    
how are you?  I am sooo bloated, only 2 pairs of trousers fit me now, I don't exercise and eat more, no wonder...
Yes, Chris almost passed out last time he went to EC with me, the nurse had to take him away from the room for fresh air!  He said he will be braver this time and I guess he is also getting used to the procedure  .  I think I have underactive thyroid and the doctor prescribed thyroxine for it, Chris is going to Lowestoft on Monday and will buy and bring it back to Holland on Tuesday.  Let's see if these drugs give me a burst of energy and I get really positive for this cycle.
Gabi x


----------



## berry55

Hi everyone,

Right, i;m very very confused now.... i was out and about 2day and i needed to go to the toliet... so i went... and i seen a very little brown spot on my knickers!!!! I have never spotted b4 af b4 in my life, usually i just get full flow straight away... so i was like    i did think af was about to show and i wiped myself (sorry tmi) and nothing.... so could that b implantaion?? still been getting little af type pains.  Also been feeling sick and a little dizzy/light headed. 

Diane, you are such a strong woman, god bless u   xxx

Gabi - i'm from edinburgh  

xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

oh Berry that sounds like implantation so excited, but honey no walking or anything we don't want 'our' baby playing up. go be a good girl get a magazine and put your feet up with a cuppa.


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Berry, it could be implantation spotting   All the best people are from Edinburgh I hear (the fact I was born there, of course, doesn't bias my opinion!   )

Gabi, I'm thinking and   for you, good luck for tomorrow (although I am slightly cringing after the vivid description of egg collection you gave me, I now feel grateful for the deep sedation).

Re: running I have far too many running books that my DH complains just sit on a shelf. Reckon I'll just get some good new tunes on my i-pod and go for a very slow 5km and then build it back up from there on speed and distance again. I have no aspirations to ever run more than 10km, I'd rather do less and more often. I do agree Tinkel it makes you feel mentally aswell as physically stronger although I have to confess there is always a sense of 'back to square one' when I get back on the treadmill. We are very lucky that we have both a 'gym quality' treadmill in the house (that my DH spent far too much money on and despite the arguments it caused at the time ironically I have ended up using more than him!) and some lovely woods with a soft path round the corner. I just ordered myself a nice, new garmin running watch aswell to motivate myself (as I have tried every kind of reset in the world on my old one and it still seems to be dead). 

Finally I just booked a long weekend to Nice with Easyjet for next weekend for my DH and I to 'get away from it all'. I know its more debt on the credit card but I thought well we were about to spend alot more on another round of IVIG and sometimes its important just to have a bit of a break. I'm already really looking forward to it and it makes the thought of facing work again more bareable  

Hugs to all,

Diane x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Diane so good to hear that you are making plans and you sound all motivated. i agree with you 5-10km is about all i want to achieve and yes even a break from exercise for a few days and you feel like you are back to square one.

Nice fantastic have a brilliant time xxx


----------



## berry55

i should say that the colour of the spot i had was not dark brown it was a very light almost yellowish colour..... sorry for TMI but i'm so desperate! xxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies

Diane ~ deep admiration for you honey, you’re so strong and I wish you all the best.

Dr Gorgy was wonderful, what a lovely man, very patient, attentive and informative.  We were there for most of the day, partly due to the fact that he recommended having a hysteroscopy, which he could do there and then!  I’d had a really bad reaction to my HSG when I had that way back when, but thought that was just bad luck.  But same happened again, and when the balloon’s blown up it just doubles me up in pain.  Anyway like I say he was very patient, sent us away to get some pain killers and then tried again later, which worked just about.

We’ve had level 1 and 2, MHTFR and Factor II and V tests done, along with a couple of others that I cant remember.  The only ones we didn’t have were LAD and DQ Alpha, he could do them but we thought we’d start with the basics.  Tests should be back in a week!  Which is pretty amazing as they go off to America and will be back in a week, and I went for smear this morning and that will take 3 to 4 weeks, from the next town!

So Diane would definitely recommend Dr G, only met him the once but if I could I’d do the whole tx with him.

Gabi ~ hope you’re ok, and wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow, have everything crossed for you x

Hope everyone else is bearing up xxx


----------



## Han72

Hey Berry



berry55 said:


> Right, i;m very very confused now.... i was out and about 2day and i needed to go to the toliet... so i went... and i seen a very little brown spot on my knickers!!!! I have never spotted b4 af b4 in my life, usually i just get full flow straight away... so i was like   i did think af was about to show and i wiped myself (sorry tmi) and nothing.... so could that b implantaion?? still been getting little af type pains. Also been feeling sick and a little dizzy/light headed.
> xxx


SNAP!!! Except I saw the spotting yesterday....       this has got to be good news right?! I test 2 days after you though so that's a bit weird 

C_hill - congratulations honey!

Sprinkles - so glad that Dr G was so proactive, but I'm sorry the hysto was so painful for you. Here's hoping those tests come back with some answers   

Diane - I really hope you enjoy Nice and I recommend a town nearby, called Menton, it's about a 30min drive from Nice along the coast towards Monaco, it is absolutely beautiful especially in the Spring and the people there are just so lovely and friendly. And depending on what kind of scenery you like you have the choice between the beach (bit pebbly but still nice) and the mountains (breathtaking views and beautiful walks). My DH has a friend that comes from there and he took us to his friend's restaurant on the seafront where the service is fantastic the food is excellent and the helpings are HUUUGE! I'll see if I can find out the name of the place for you... I guarantee you will LOVE it down there. 

Love and luck to all!

xxx


----------



## berry55

nix - i mite do a test 2morrow morning as the wait is killing me!! xxx


----------



## Han72

Oooh naughty naughty (I've already got mine, I'm gonna test on Monday   )

xxx


----------



## bettylou

Hi everyone

Diane - I can't believe how amazing you are. To be so positive and forward looking is inspirational. I really hope that the tests you have planned and any further treatment give you your dream xxxxx

Gabi - I hope the EC goes well tomorrow and they find lots and lots of eggs! Wishing you lots of luck and    

Berry and Nix - Hope it IS implantation      

Sprinkles - glad that your tests with Dr Gorgy were so positive and hope the results help with knowing what to do next. Do you mind if I ask why you decided on him particularly and how you knew which tests to take? It's just that we might change clinic if they don't want to offer us any further tests, but not sure really where/what/who...thanks a lot xx

Juicygem  

Suze  

Taxmin  

C_Hill  - That's such good news!  

Had a nice day today. Work was really busy but in a good way, and didn't feel as wiped out as I have all week. Went and saw my sis this afternoon who's doing ok, and got big hugs from my mum later on when I saw her! 

Hi to everyone else (and love)


----------



## Han72

Hey Bettylou - have some more hugs lovey  

xxx


----------



## bettylou

Thanks Nix!

Have one for yourself  

It's turning into a bit of a love-in!


----------



## berry55

i have a quick qn, i hope sum1 can help me. I had ET on 17th april... how many days post transfer am i tomorrow?? 7 or 8?? and it was a 5 day embryo. ...


----------



## Han72

7 innit? Although apparently I can't count very well - I convinced myself that my FET consent form was out of date cos it's valid for 3 months and it was signed at the end of January     
xxx


----------



## berry55

ok i thought it was 7 days but then i started thinking... do i coulf the day of et as day1?? lol   i'm worried about testing, but i really wanna do it! how long is it u need to not pee for b4 u do a test??


----------



## Han72

Hhmm, honey are you SURE you want to test early? It sounds like you're going 2ww loopy there babes! Early testing is only recommended for the ironwilled who know that a negative isn't necessarily a negative, it might just mean they've tested a bit early. Please don't do it if a negative at this point is going to mess with your head!

They recommend first morning urine for HPTs as that's when levels are likely to be most concentrated. Failing that I think you'd need to wait about 4 hours if I recall correctly, preferably without drinking anything as this will dilute any HCG that is present and possibly give a false negative.

It's days _past_ transfer so therefore day 1 is the day after, or at least that's how I look at it (pls correct me if I'm wrong girls). Anyway it's neither here nor there, if you feel like you're ready to test then go for it hon but as I say please don't do it if you don't think you'll be able to handle it. And I certainly wouldn't recommend testing tonight as levels will definitely be diluted and who needs the misery of a false negative before going to bed?! Good luck lovey, whatever you decide to do!

xxx


----------



## berry55

i am gonna wait. Thanks for that post, i needed that   i feel a bit better, however i do think its gonna b a negiitive


----------



## Diane72

Hi Berry,

Its days past 'collection' (you have to ignore the time its frozen) which is most relevant as the implantation will occur at different times depending on how advanced your embie was when it is transferred (e.g. Day 3 vs. blastocyst). 

Hence, with my blastocysts I tested 10 days later, which is officially Day 15 dpo. 

Nonetheless, Berry as Nix said a negative even a day before doesn't mean negative (I had a negative the day before on my 2nd round and then on test day it was positive) so early testing is only for people who are happy to not take the results seriously. I think waiting (if you can) is the most sensible

  

Diane x


----------



## juicygem

Hi Ladies,

Nix and berry sounds like you ladies are getting on well. Definately sounds like you both have experienced an implantation bleed. I    that your embies are getting really comfy x

Berry I agree with Nix you should wait a few more days before testing if you can  

Diane, so pleased to hear all your plans. Sounds like you have a wonderful, supportive DH and the two you are so driven. I hope with all my heart that things go your way really soon. 

Gabi, I can't believe you're a egg collection stage already...so exciting. I hope it goes well and is not too painful   

Sprinkles glad you OK too, sounds like you're having some very thorough testing done which is excellent. It can only help your chances in the future. 

Lew, still thinking of you  

Taximin and Suzy I hope you ladies are OK. I'm thinking of you   

Congrats C_Hill  

As for me. I'm taking each day at a time. The spotting has calmed down a bit. In fact it seemed to have stopped a couple of times but seems to start again when I use the bloody Cyclogest pessaries ( I hate those things!!)  

Still have sore boobs but no sign of morning sickness. Does anyone know when that might start?

Love to all the ladies on this thread, sorry if I've missed anyone out  

Love juicygem xxxx


----------



## Mrs Wally

Hi everyone,

Sorry I have gone quiet - I have been logging in to check on everyone and see how you are all going. Diane, I was so sorry to hear your news, but I think you are amazing to stay so positive. I am trying to follow your example but I have to admit I really seem to be struggling this time. I am finding it hard to keep it together, I seem to be on the verge of tears all the time and I can't seem to get interested in anything. At work I just don't care and sit staring at my computer screen for hours at a time. I feel like a heavy weight is bearing down on me. I haven't taken any time off work or anything so I am still going through the motions but I feel so.....I don't know........what? DH is being really lovely and positive and has said he thinks I should get some counselling as it's on offer. Gabi and Diane, I think I should do what you do and get into an exercise routine - once this AF from hell is over I will do something vigorous every day! 
Sorry for the negative "me me me" post but I don't feel like anyone else really understands what is going on, I think because I just carry on as normal they think I am ok and over it.
Maybe part of the down feelings is the knowledge that we probably can't afford another ICSI so I guess I am mourning the chance to have my DHs baby. He has said he thinks we should give donor IUI a try as it is cheaper and less invasive for me. He is amazing.

Berry - your symptoms sound really promising - good luck to you, I hope you get your dream.

Lots of love to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Han72

Mornin' all!

I just read back my post from last night and wanted to apologise if I sounded like I was lecturing you Berry! I am such a bossy britches sometimes   Anyhoo if it made you feel a bit calmer then no harm done, but just thought I'd let you know I've now climbed down from the lectern!  Honey there is no reason whatsoever to think this is going to be a negative, you're symptoms so far sound very promising (although I am wary of symptom spotting cos all the drugs mimic pregnancy symptoms which is really annoying  ) but it is perfectly normal to be convinced one minute that it's worked and then equally convinced the next that it hasn't. Please try to relax as much as you can. Are you off work at the mo? Have you got loads of trashy magazines or a good book or the entire collection of the Soprano's/Sex in the City/Dallas ( ) on DVD to distract you?  I also like to listen to Zita West or Maggie Howell's hypnotherapy cd's which are currently on repeat on my ipod  

JG - you're preg and got no MS?!  Chick enjoy it while it lasts!  Weird that the spotting gets worse after the cyclo, I thought it was supposed to STOP bleeding   Maybe it the thickening effect that it has on the womb lining    Hope it settles down soon hon!

Gabi - GOOD LUCK for EC today honey     make sure you pack the smelling salts for DH, bless him!

Mrs Wally -    please do take the counselling, it really can be such a help in breaking out of negative thought patterns.  You DH does sound absolutely lovely, bless him. At least he understands that you don't just get over something like this immediately it does take time and that's perfectly normal.  Please don't apologise for a "me" post, the whole point of this site is that we're all there for eachother in good times and bad.  What kind of fertility friends would we be if we only wanted to hear from you when everything's hunky dory.  Take care honey and don't feel bad for feeling bad. It's horrible but it is perfectly natural and the good news is, you won't always feel this way, I promise you. It might take a little while but it will get better honey   


Love to all, gotta go, my mate is coming round for lunch and will be the first new face I've seen since ET.  She'll be bringing her gorgeous 11 week old   She's not coming for another 2 hours and I'm practically doing a jig..  Oh the excitement! I'm easily pleased, me    

xxx


----------



## Diane72

Mrs. Wally, 

Sorry to hear you are feeling so down. Believe me at some points in the last few days I've just wanted to hide in bed with the curtains closed and never come out and even questioned my whole sense of reality (I have a diary under the 'ICSI diaries' if it helps to know others are going through the same rollercoaster of emotions). I haven't gone back to work yet as apart from the physical side of miscarriage I just can't face trying to be 'normal' but I know I have to go back in and 'act the role' again on Monday. Work and life increasingly does feel like one 'oscar winning performace' as no smile or laugh feels genuine anymore, you are not alone. 

I do think the running and blasting music in ones ears helps mentally aswell as physically. There is something about when you feel too tired to carry on running and you push yourself to just keeping one foot in front of the other for that extra five minutes that feels very like this fertility journey and I swear I feel that I am running towards my baby with every step I take. There is something very therapeutic about just being alone running with your thoughts sometimes and it can be a big emotional release. The last time I went back to running for the first time, there's one song on my ipod goes 'Jesus take the wheel, cause I can't carry on' and as I was running I held my hands up in the air and just let the tears stream down my face (fortunately it was in a quiet area of the woods and no-one came along!).  

At times, it can feel like you're lost in this journey and no longer know where to turn and I have found by at least having 'scenario plans' in my mind helps me move forward. My scenarios range from more treatment, surrogacy and finally adoption and all of them I am exploring and I appreciate will have a 'trigger point' where I will need to recognise when it is time to move onto the next pathway. Perhaps you should try IUI for now and explore some other paths in parallel, whatever those paths are for you personally.

The one thing we have in common is two wonderful DHs. Not everyone in life has that, to find one's soul mate is something unique and special, I am finding myself increasingly grateful for that.   

Sending you a thousand hugs  

Promise to catch up with everyone else later, Gabi thinking of you at EC,

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Hello everyone,

Berry, try to remain calm ,easier said than doing, but you have past half wait of the wait, so hang in there. Early testing can be very disappointing as if you get a negative you will probably think it's game over when it's not!  Sending you lots of   

Nix, how are you hon?  Looks like you have been home since ET, is that right?  Enjoy lunch with your friend.  Sending you lots of    I am   that you and Berry get the deserved positive result next week.

Diane, hi there, hope you are doing ok.  You are such an inspiration to everyone here, I truly admire you.   DH and I also got a treadmill "gym quality" and I am the only one that uses it.  But it's certainly back to zero when we stop, I don't think I can run more than 10 minutes now, my level of fitness has dropped from IronMan to couch potato!!! But once you get started you will regain fitness and motivation to continue. Which Garmin did you ordered? I have the 305 and I am very happy with it, but the new model is supposed to be even better.  Enjoy Nice, I love the area as Nix said Menton is nice but I also love St. Paul de Vince which is not very far from there.  Sending you lots of hugs.

Tinkel, thanks for the message and all the support, I am resting now ad will continue for the next days.  What are your plans for the weekend?  Hope all is well with you.

Mrs. Wally, its good to hear from you.  You can count on us as we are here for each other.  As for being down its very normal after having gone through the high expectations from all the medication etc but you need to let it heel and each one goes through it differently.  I think counselling is a good idea as you let your emotions go and get back to a path to regaining confidence and leaving this behind.  Sending you lots of hugs  

Hi Juicygem, I am glad to hear from you, and you are coping as well as possible, please don't worry about the morning sickness, my sister had 2 babies and never never had any MS.     for you.

Em, SuzeG, how are you two doing?  Sending you    and    that all is well.

Bettylou, you sound positive, glad you are enjoying work.  Hope you have a great weekend?

Sprinkles,  thanks for the feedback on Dr. Gorgy, he sounds very good.  Histeroscopy is not nice, I had it done last year and hope I don't ever need any other one.  Any plans for the weekend?

Hi to everyone else,

My EC today went ok, there was a lot of poking to get the lots of follicles and they got 28 eggs! So, hopefully we get very good embies and some more to freeze.  I am resting now and hoping     that DH   and the eggs are successfull in the ICSI.  I won't have any
information from the embryologist until Monday but I am quite relax that there will be ET on Monday with so many eggs.  
Hope you all have a great weekend.

Gabi


----------



## Züri

WOW!! 28 eggs!!!! is that normal!! can you share??  well done i thought i did well getting 9! 

x


----------



## Mrs Wally

Diane - thank you so much for taking the time to share your thoughts with me, that has really helped.

Nix - thank you for the kind words.

Gabi - thank you too. Wow!! 28 eggs, that's some eggs! I was in shock when I read that you don't have sedation - you are one brave lady! What a great start for you.

I have booked my first counselling session for next week. Hopefully it will help me find my way again.

Thanks everyone xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Mrs Wally I'm a great believer that we decide how we want to feel. after my misscarriage my boss wanted to send me home from work and i refused stayed on and i was back in the office the next day because i could celebrate the fact that after years of trying i 'am able to conceive' i enjoyed the few weeks that i was pregnant for and i am full of hope that i stand a brilliant chance of conceiving with a few 'tweaks' in medication and treatment i am confident that there is a very good Chance of success. believe me i wanted to fall down but i had hope to hold onto and i was not about to give up and be a victim when success was within my reach.

Zuri you're still about, good to hear from you.

Gabi i hope you are resting 28 has us all in awe.


----------



## Han72

Wowsers Gabi      You chicken you!  Well done on a fine clutch missus!  for a good result after a night in the lab of luuurve   

Hiya Zuri  , you moonlighting from the PR board?   


xxx


----------



## Züri

i was shocked into posting from my death bed with man flu to post on the 28 eggs story!! i was amazed  really i was hoping she might share them round


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Gabi's done a brilliant job hasn't she just.

Zuri what is your next step, once you've recovered from the man flu i believe it's a killer xxx


----------



## Züri

taking a break tinklebunny until September then cycling again then

sorry i've not fully been keeping up to date since this cycle ended so I don't know everyone's stories 

x


----------



## Diane72

Gabi, FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!           

No wonder you were feeling bloated with all those follicles

On a more serious note, with that many eggs you are at increased risk of OHSS so keep drinking lots of water and do make sure you phone the clinic if you start being sick or suffering from severe pain (she said like an 'over-protective big sister'). Take it easy for the next few days.

I am soooooooooooooooo pleased for you,

Diane x


----------



## bettylou

Flippin' heck Gabi! Is that a world record or something?


----------



## Han72

Züri said:


> i was shocked into posting from my death bed with man flu to post on the 28 eggs story!! i was amazed  really i was hoping she might share them round





Tinkelbunny said:


> Zuri what is your next step, once you've recovered from the man flu i believe it's a killer xxx


   Hope you feel better soon Zuri although it can't be real man flu or you'd never have been able to drag yourself to the pooter! 



Diane72 said:


> On a more serious note, with that many eggs you are at increased risk of OHSS so keep drinking lots of water and do make sure you phone the clinic if you start being sick or suffering from severe pain (she said like an 'over-protective big sister'). Take it easy for the next few days.


She's right there actually hon. Do try to keep your fluids up, my clinic likes you to aim for 2 l of water and 1 of milk every day which is a hell of a lot I know but the liquid stops those empty follies filling up with blood and the milk helps keep your protein levels up to stave off the OHSS. You can replace some of the water with eg herbal teas if you like and you don't have to drink it all at once so don't try and drown yourself whatever you do! It's also a good idea to try drinking isotonic drinks such as lucozade sport as the increase in your fluid intake can sometimes lead to excessively low sodium levels in your body which isn't a good thing. Not trying to scaremonger and chances are you'll be absolutely fine but it's a good idea to do what you can to avoid OHSS which is a very unpleasant experience! SO... rule of thumb - try to drink 3l liquid a day (but don't beat yourself up if you can't manage it, just do as much as you can), preferably including some kind of isotonic (not fizzy!) sports drink and 60g of protein/day, however you can get it, milk, yogurt, cheese, baked beans whatever....

Am I lecturing again? Sorry!  

Have a lovely weekend all!
xxx


----------



## Han72

Hi Diane!  The name and address of the restaurant I was raving about is:

Le Fanal, 31 prom Robert Schuman 06190 ROQUEBRUNE CAP MARTIN

I think the staff are quite regular so chances are they'll remember me and DH, not only cos he's tall broad bald white and French whereas I'm skinny (well, I was then, but that was before I really got into French food, skinny is no longer a word that can be used to describe me ), black and English but also cos I was stimming at the time and they kindly kept my puregon in the fridge for me and let me shoot up in their toilets   

xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Ladies,
I have been resting and drinking water, really cannot imagine having OHSS!  Thanks for all the posts  
28 eggs - we still don't believe that there were so many, I didn't do anything different, no special food, but I did run until last Sunday when I felt I was just a little too bloated.  
Zuri, good to have you back and good luck in September   Hope you get better soon from the flu.
Diane, I am following the orders and not getting up and drinking lots of water, no more coke zero, just a can a day!  We were going to see the tulips on Sunday but we may just stay in.
Mrs. Wally, glad to scheduled the counselling, I think it's really the right thing to do.
Tinkel, thanks again! I agree with you, we can concentrate in the positive side and build it to our advantage, I need the list of things to do and to avoid from you for the 2WW hon.
Nix, how are you feeling?  I am getting DH to buy gatorade and I have already drank 1.5 litre of water after EC today.  On the protein side, I had an omelette of 6 egg whites with philadelphia light, the egg white is pure albumin (protein) and having fish tonight.  
Bettylou, I read somewhere else had 32 eggs, so I am not world record!
Berry,   
Hi to everyone else, I am going to spend today and tomorrow in bed, hope you enjoy the sunny weather this weekend!
I won't hear anything from the embryologist until Monday but I hope they are enjoying a night of love in the lab!
Gabi x


----------



## Han72

You're going great guns there on the liquid and protein front Gabi, blimey I'm well impressed! Again!!!   

xxx


----------



## berry55

Just did a test.. i know it was early and it was a BFN i'm disappointed


----------



## Züri

girls all listen to Nurse Nix now won't you 

I haven't really got Man Flu but what is good enough for hubby is good enough for me


----------



## Diane72

Just going supermarket shopping but couldn't leave without saying......

Berry, it still too early, as I said on my second round I had a negative the day before test day and it magically changed on test day, it means absolutely nothing until test day


----------



## Han72

Züri said:


> girls all listen to Nurse Nix now won't you


   

Berry hon, I'm sorry but try not to let it bug you hon, as you know it's early doors and it ain't over til the fat lady sings (and I have a sore throat right now  )    

xxx


----------



## GabiFR

fat lady is me now!!!!
Berry, too early, forget about it please!
Gabi x


----------



## GabiFR

and I can't sing either until I get to ET next Monday!


----------



## berry55

i was reaching to get the laptop and i dropped the laptop on my stomach!!!! It really is over for me now


----------



## Tinkelbunny

berry poor you darling you have been in a state for days now.

if it is all over for you now what is your next step? as crazy as it seems have you wondered where to from here? would you opt for a different treatment?
was there something you would do differently?

were you on the short or long protocol?


----------



## Han72

berry55 said:


> i was reaching to get the laptop and i dropped the laptop on my stomach!!!! It really is over for me now


no it isn't, hon. Think of all the mental things people do not even knowing that they're pregnant. If that embie has settled in, and I reckon it has, then dropping the laptop won't have made a blind bit of difference! You haven't got to test date yet and the only reason why you're now convinced it hasn't worked is because you tested too early... Please hon, try to relax!

xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Gabi you've been out done, just seen a lady on the May cycle board who has 25 eggs on each overy, that must be a load.


----------



## Han72

Tinkelbunny said:


> Gabi you've been out done, just seen a lady on the May cycle board who has 25 eggs on each overy, that must be a load.


RAH!!! What the hell have her clinic been doing? Didn't they monitor her at all during stimms?!


----------



## berry55

i am so so feeling poo now! I feel like a psycho   

Nix thank you so much for your kind words, i really wish i had listened to all of u and not tested early.... i can only blame myself. 

I didn't mentions any of this 2day as obviously what my test showed me has upset me but 2day i had another bit of what looked like very light spotting (light brown) still cramps and i have had a sore head since i woke up this morning (dont think that is connected) I really hope i have tested too early, but i have a feeling deep inside me telling me i haven't. 

xxx


----------



## lew

Hi Everyone

Returned from our holiday today - will catch up with everyone tomorrow but just wanted to say i'm so sorry to Diane - you really helped me when I was going through my experience, i'm so sorry it has not worked for you this time.  It was good to hear that you are being so positive now about doing tests for another try.  I so, so   that it works for you one day Diane as you really deserve it after everything.  Sending you a big  .  Have a lovely break away XXXX

Berry - I don't think it is all over for you yet, stay  

Holiday was brilliant - me and DH spent majority of the time watching ds on the rides or in the soft play area or playing arcade games.  Of the evening we spent time together (when ds in bed) and caught up with each other again - sounds daft but it was quality time together that was lovely.  The break away has definitely done us good.  I really feel better about things now - will never forget the ones I lost - but can look forward to our next (and final) chance in the future.

Hope everyone has a lovely evening

Lew XXXX


----------



## Diane72

Good Evening All,

Lew, welcome back! Thanks for the thoughts, glad you enjoyed the break  

Berry, you are going   with the 2WW you poor thing  . You still don't know the outcome of this round so try stay calm. Symptoms or lack of symptoms mean nothing. But also as Tinkelbunny says we should all always be thinking about our different pathways at different junction points in this journey so try and plan for either outcome-this isn't an all or nothing game until much, much further down the road.

Gabi, how are you feeling? A bit sore I would expect with all those eggs? I'm glad you are resting. The odds of your baby being in such a large batch have got to be good  

Mrs. Wally, I'm still thinking of you......do let us know how you are getting on

Nix, thanks for the address of the restaurant and the tips on Nice. How are you feeling just now?

Bettylou, how are you?  

Zuri, lovely to hear from you and to hear you have some plans going forward. Hope the 'man flu' gets better soon.

Tinkelbunny, how are you doing? I never asked before and you have no signature, what has been your fertility journey so far?

Juicygem, I'm glad the spotting has reduced. I believe morning sickness is variable on whether people get it at all and to what extent but they say 6-10 weeks is the worst if I recollect correctly.

SuzeG, Any news? How are you?

Taxmin, how are you just now, I hope all is OK?

Sprinkles, thanks for the info. on Gorgy, its really useful. I've done all the thrombophilia and immune tests (and still miscarried on clexane, aspirin, prednisolone and IVIG) but haven't done the DQ alpha and LAD so do want to do that as the only remaining treatment I haven't tried is LIT. The other jigsaw piece missing for me is knowing if there are any chromosomal issues as I've never managed to get enough tissue for karyotyping on miscarriage so if I can't get that for this round I may need to go somewhere that also does chromosomal array (I'm guessing Gorgy probably doesn't do it as I think it woiuld only be a fairly big centre that would have the equipment-he didn't mention it did he?) as if the next round doesn't work out I need to know whether surrogacy or donor eggs are the right pathway.

Did my first 5km today (very slowly!), woohoo. Off to watch American idol now so much love to all I've missed  

Diane x


----------



## berry55

diane - i am booked up for nxt icsi in july. I everything is planned out either way, just really didnt want to go through tx again. I really wish i did what u all told me to do and waited until OTD!!!    I'm starting to feel a tad better now, i had a long sob on the phone to my mummy   she is so supportive.  i think i'll test on monday morning. I'm so fed up of it all. I'm sure you all are fed up listening to me! i'm sorry girls  

xxxx


----------



## GabiFR

Berry, please please try to stay calm, dropping the laptod is not going to have any impact on the outcome, I have a friend who ran NY Marathon at 4,5 weeks pregnant and she didn't know, the baby girl was born perfectly no complications at pregnancy but I bet money she will be a Paula Redcliffe in 20 years!  Try to get your mind off it, go to the movies, or for a walk, but hang in there, I am also on the wait for Monday.  Sending you lots of hugs and positive vibes.

Nix, Tinkel, you two have to stop making me laugh as my stomach is too sore now!  I can't imagine how the 50 egg girl feels, and I thought the Dutch were butchers!  I had Gremlin eggs because last Tuesday I had less than 20 follicles, where did these 28 eggs come from?

Diane, well done on the 5km, your willpower is something else, you are my hero 

Lew, glad you enjoyed the break, don't leave us too long again  

Hi to Em, SuzeG, Sprinkles, Zuri, Bettylou, Mrs. Wally, wishing you a great weekend.

Gabi x


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies, sorry I missed the love-in this afternoon ….

Bettylou ~ found out about Dr G on here after reading the immunology section.. It was just who could fit me in first either Dr G or Dr *******.  I read the Alan Beer book first to try to understand all about immunology and what it could mean, and tried to get my head round the tests.  Had no idea what tests we would go with until we got there.  After we’d given Dr G our history then he told us what was available, how much each one cost and what his opinion was on what we should have, and what could be optional.  The consultation was around £230.  What happens next with regards to myself still remains to be seen, but if it was purely a recommendation on professionalism and feeling comfortable with someone  he definitely gets the thumbs up.  Hope that helps xxx

Juicygem ~ glad spotting has calmed down for you, have everything crossed for you.

Taxmin and SuzeG ~ hope you’re ok ladies, you’re in my thoughts x

MrsWally ~ ah honey I’m so sorry you feel so down, and your post really rang some bells with me.  I’m trying so hard to put a brave face on it, and when I’m with people I’m just about ok, but when I’m on my own I just want to be swallowed up in a hole in the ground and not come out until everything’s better.  I too sit at work staring into space, and just don’t want to be there, its because its not that interesting to be distracting enough, and I need to at least look interested as the redundancies haven’t been finished yet.  If you’re brave everyone thinks that you just don’t hurt anymore, what they don’t understand is how much energy it takes to just get out of bed in the morning.  So you’re not on your own my dear, and am sending you a million hugs to hopefully make you feel a little better.  I do think it’s a good idea about the counsellor, and I hope it helps.

Nixf1 ~ hope you’re ok 

Berry ~ don’t be sorry that’s what we’re here for, try stay strong as the others have said its not over yet.

Diane ~ you brought me to tears with your post about running through the woods with the “Jesus take the wheel” song, I was with you running and crying luvvie.  Dr G did talk about LIT and said that a Dr Armstrong at the Portland Hospital does it if its DH, but you need to go to Greece if its donor.  The kyrotyping he did mention and said that I could get this done through my GP on the NHS but the results take an age and a day to come back.  In fact he told me that a woman who he was treating went through her whole tx and actually had given birth to her baby and the results still hadn’t come back.  So seems like a tough one to do and get results from.  Good luck with what you chose to do next, maybe LAD and DQ Alpha is the way to go.

Gabi ~ wow 28 eggs that’s brilliant, praying they do their magic over the weekend and are ready for you to go collect them on Monday.  Hope you’re not too sore, take it easy and make sure you keep your feet up.

Zuri ~ hope you feel better soon hun xxx

Lew ~ glad you had a great break, it does sound like its done you the world of good and sounds like you and DH had great bonding time too x 

Isnt it great that we can all be so honest and open with how we feel on here.  I have to say that I would definitely be in an asylum if I didn’t have you guys, as no-one, and I mean not even DH or closest family have any idea how this feels, and I cant put it into words to try to explain to them.

At least its Friday, thank goodness.  I don’t have much planned for the weekend, need to find something to wear for my friends wedding that’s coming up that suitably covers up my still swollen stomach.  Also need to make her some hen night daft stuff so that should be fun.

Hope everyone is ok, and has a lovely weekend.


----------



## Diane72

Sprinkles,

Just wanted to say thanks for 'running with me' and all the extra info. on Gorgy and LAD/DQ Alpha/LIT, I will definitely do this test as this is the only stone left unturned and I have decided that 5 miscarriages will be my limit before moving to surrogacy/donor eggs and I want to have tested and tried everything by then. Myself and DH have already done the NHS karyotyping (and yes it did take quite a few months before we got our results back) which were all clear. However, all that does is check if either one of you has a genetic abnormality. You can be genetically fine and still have genetically faulty eggs (chromosomal array tests this) or 'genetic compatibility issues' that mean when our sets of chromosomes combine into an embie things become faulty (PGD tests this). I have looked at Paul Armstrong's website aswell and was debating whether to just do straight to him for testing or wait and just do the testing with whichever clinic I next go to (although I appreciate if an issue is identified I'd have to go to Armstrong anyway). I guess the sensible thing to do is to wait and see if they got enough tissue from my embie to karyotype it directly as that will give the most valuable info. on chromosomal integrity. ******* said it should be about 3 weeks before the result is back and I find out if they got enough tissue..........I'm just not very good being patient!

Sleep well all!!!!!  


Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi Diane,

Oh right I didnt realise there were more chromosomal type tests, Dr G didnt mention these, maybe because we're at the first steps of testing.  I hope you manage to get some answers from the direct kyrotyping test that will help for your next tx.  Its certainly a mindfield all this immunology stuff, but like you am willing to investigate anything that may help.  Also have donor eggs at the back of my mind as well for future, as I'm thinking maybe my eggs are just a little over the hill.  One step at a time though.

Good luck with next steps xxx

Hope everyone is ok and having a good weekend, sun cant decide whether to shine here or not.


----------



## berry55

Hi every1,

just wanted to update... feel like af is about to  arrive, i think she is gonna show her ugly face tonight or 2morrow, dont think i'll make it till OTD   I feel ok about it now, think i have just accepted it. 

xxxx


----------



## GabiFR

Hello ladies,

Berry, it was nice chatting to you today. I hope you got to buy the dress and got your mind a bit off the tx,  Please try to remain calm, less than 2 days until OTD, so hang in there, sending you lots of   

Sprinkles, are you sure about DE? Has your clinic mentioned that your eggs are poor quality?  Before taking any decision make sure you have a word with them.  Hope you are having a good weekend.

Diane, hope you are doing better today, I am thinking of you. 

Tinkel, how are you feeling now?  I am much better today but couldn't stay home as I got too bored, we just drove to the tulips and then we bought a barbecue for our garden, I had a gentle walk and drank almost 4 liters of water and Gatorade today, thanks for your messages, hope you are enjoying your weekend.

Juicygem , Em and SuzeG, thinking and     for you.

Nix, how are you feeling?  Not long for you either,    .

I had a relaxing day and drank almost 4 liters of water + Gatorade.  Had lots of protein and went to see the tulips, they are really pretty,  I am feeling a lot better today and hoping that DH     are   with my eggs by now forming good embryos.  Can't wait until Monday but  am sure I will have ET with so many eggs, can't imagine how the lady with 50 follicles is feeling.

lots of love to everyone,
Gabi xx

Bettylou, Zuri,  Mrs.Wally, hope you are ok and enjoying the weekend.


----------



## Diane72

Gabi, well done on keeping those fluids up     and the protein. I can't wait to hear how all those lovely embies are doing on Monday!!!!    

Berry, I'm still   for you........

Hugs to everyone else, hope you are enjoying the weekend!

Diane x


----------



## Diane72

Everyone's very quiet today, hoping its because everyone is out enjoying the sunshine


----------



## berry55

Hi Diane, how was ur break?? xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hello everyone wasn't it just a lovely weekend. i even manged to weed and clear two flower beds and have sown some seeds, my front garden looks great but the back needed some TLC, am feeling so much better for being productive.

am a bit worried as AF was due on Friday and no sign of her at all. i wonder if this will throw out my timing for the FET. I'm so bloated sore (.)(.) but no sign at all.

also a close friend who knew of my misscarriage gave birth and didn't tell me. i called and now have an invite for next weekend. this one was an accident ....and here we are planning and nothing happens...so not fair.

Gabi i wonder if the embryologist managed to have a weekend after having to ICSI 28 eggs...you sure kept them busy. so hope it's good news on Monday and that you will be allowed to freeze a good bundle for a sibling. 

love to all xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Hello ladies,

everyone quiet this weekend, hope you had a good one.

Berry, hope you are wrong about AF coming, only a night of sleep and you test and hope you have good news.  I am    for you, and sending you lots of positive vibes.

Tinkel, how are you doing?  Good you enjoyed your weekend.  I hope the embryologist did enjoy her weekend looking at the embies after the ICSI, not much time left I guess.   Sure your AF should come at any time, it's always like this, when we expect it, it doesn't come, and when we don't want it, it comes... life at tx is not fait at all!

Nix, how are you? Sending you lots of    .

Diane,  how are you feeling? I have been thinking a lot about you, I wanted to call you but didn't know if you wanted privacy. Did you go for a run or get out of the house?  Sending you lots and lots of hugs.  

Juicygem, Em, SuzeG, hope the embies are growing and you had a good weekend.

Hi to Zuri, Chablisgal, Bettylou, Mrs. Wally and  everyone else.

I woke up this morning feeling 100% no pain at all, I think all the water and protein did the trick.  Today, I spent hours doing a clean up in mine and DH clothes, we have 3 bags of clothes to take to salvation army.  My mother arrived this evening to spend 4 days and I think we will drive to France if I feel fine on Thursday as it's a holiday here.  The plan is to drive to Reims, Dijon and Lyon but no wine for me, just for DH and my mother.  Let's see how ET goes tomorrow, I can't wait to find out how many embies and how they are developing.  I will keep you posted with the news tomorrow. 

Gabi xx


----------



## Diane72

Evening All,

Berry, I'm so   for tomorrow for you,let us know how it goes. RE: my break, its next weekend I go....can't wait

Gabi, I'm so glad that you are OK and thanks for thinking of me, you are so thoughtful and kind. I'm fine, DH and I went for a nice long walk today in the middle of the countryside and it was lovely and sunny, it was great just to be walking through the forest amongst hundreds of bluebells, that's what life is all about. I'm really     for those embies of yours     and   for transfer.

Tinkelbunny, are you on a medicated or natural cycle? I always found the down-regulation spray / injection seems to delay my AF. Sending you lots of hugs.

Sending hugs to everyone else    

As for me, I'm still bleeding and had some really bad cramps last night and some more 'stuff' came out so I'm now worried that what I sent for karyotyping wasn't all that I needed to send. Oh well I'm not going to obsess or worry about it as I can't change it. I had a lovely walk today in the sunshine and I am back at work again tomorrow.

Diane x


----------



## berry55

BFN for me... i'll be on later. Feeling a bit empty.   Thanks for all the support. Take care xxxx


----------



## GabiFR

Berry, 
I am so sorry for you, take care of yourself, it's a tough time and just want to let you know that you can count on us here for support. I think we have bonded by now as a nice group and you are part of it.  Lots of    to you.
Gabi xx


----------



## Mrs Wally

Berry - so sorry to hear your news. The first few days after this huge diappointment are the worst I think - take care of yourself and get as many hugs as you can - here's a virtual one to get you going   . I am glad you have got your next round of treatment planned already - something to focus on and look forward to. You had a good response to ICSI last time didn't you? You will get your baby, I have every faith that you will. 

Gabi - I always enjoy reading your posts and have decided I want your life!! (Apart from the no sedation bit!!) I hope you have a lovely time in France and don't feel too bad about missing out on the lovely wine!

Diane - thanks for your thoughts - I have been thinking of you too as I feel that you have a great strength which is really inspirational and every time I start to feel sorry for myself I think of you and your positivity and know that I am not alone in this. Countdown to Nice....! I hope you have a lovely break.

Sprinkles, thank you for your lovely words. You are right, it is brilliant that we can all be so honest on here, and also know that what we say will be truly understood.

Hello and   to everyone else xxxx

I am feeling loads better now - me and DH did a 10 mile walk in the Peak District on Saturday, it was so wonderful to be outside and pushing myself. I really ache now though - how unfit am I!! Really enjoyed the sunshine yesterday too, and planted some vegetables in the garden - I am determined to make something grow this year!!


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Berry so sorry.

Diane we must be living so close to each other. i was going to go see the bluebells, but had chores and the sunshine wanted to get loads done before i fly out to SA for my FET and the dreaded 2ww. I've still not told a soul around me so don't want to make it look suspicious during the 2, want most stuff done so i can laze about with my feet up. 

MRS WALLY was going to ask you if you'd think of going to SA for DE. they charge R20,000 that is £1,500 and Cuttar (gosh don't know the spelling of the airline) but they offer return flights to SA for under £300. i could send you details of my clinic, be warned don't fall in love with the country as most people do.

Gabi keep us posted.

love to the rest, I'm rotten with personals xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Hello everyone,

Berry, I am so sorry for you.   . If you go back a few pages you can read the poem Diane wrote when she had her m/c, it really helped me move on when I was really down after I m/c.  As Mrs. Wally say, I also have faith you will have your baby next round.

Tinkel, can I go to SA with you. I love it there.  Is AF on her way?  you still have time if you are only having the FET late May. 

Mrs. Wally, you are so sweet.  I am glad you are feeling better and went for the walk on the weekend.  Are you exercising regularly when not in tx?   Do you have any tx in mind next?  I hope you don't disappear now as I need your support in my 2WW (sorry so selfish), I just feel very bonded to all of you.  

Diane,  I am very happy to hear you went out with DH and had a nice walk.  Is DH finger heeled?  Hope work is not too demanding but get your mind off the last tough days you have been through, you remain such an inspiration to all of us here.  

SuzeG, Juicygem, Em,  thinking of you.

Hi to Nix, Zuri, Chablisgal, Bettylou and everyone else, although I think some of the ladies are not reading and posting anymore.

Well, I am just back from ET, the t*** embryologist told me I had 12 embryos, 2 perfect ones (9 equal shaped cells no fragmentation) and refused to tell me about the other ones but said I will get a letter from the hospital in 2 weeks time.   , tx here is just unnecessary stress to the patient, don't recommend to the worst enemy!  Then the doctor said she wanted to transfer only 1 embryo because of the risk of OHSS if I had 2 transferred considering the amount off follies I had. I stepped down then and said, no TWO please.  She then left me at the transfer position and called my doctor at the Rotterdam hospital.  After 5 minutes she came back and said my doctor agreed there was an increased risk of OHSS but said the decision was mine, I immediately said TWO!  The transfer went really smooth but I could see they were sulking and refused to engage in any conversation.  As I know I am positive this time, I won't need to see these people again.   I am resting now and very happy to have the embies on board.  OTD I am guessing it's 14 days after EC which is May 8th (they don't test us here, its HPT).      for me and more    .

Gabi xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Gabi darling I'm a nervous wreck for you and being Dutch i know how unreasonable they can be. good that you stood up for yourself. you can't help but wonder if they stopped at 12. my clinic believe in freezing unfertilised eggs to increase your batch. sorry hun thanks for the warning re the Ducth i could just imagine child birth there ouch!!

no sign of AF, I've even done a hpt to see if all is OK as I've nearly fainted twice today. can't get hold of the clinic as it's a public holiday in SA. hope AF arrives now as i want to get started.


----------



## curlywurly

All over for me.  spotting turned into a bleed on fri morning and we clung onto the hope that it might have been ok, but HCG levels dropped to 19 today!  So going to open a bottle of wine :-(

On the waiting list for a fresh cycle in Sept.

curly x


----------



## Diane72

Good Evening All,

Oh Curly, I am so so sorry, sending you lots of love and hugs    

Berry, I was also really sad to hear your news, sending you lots of  , you know we are here for you

Tinkelbunny, nearly fainted? Gosh, I hope you are OK now? I'm really hoping your AF arrives soon so you can get started   Where do you live? I'm in Chipperfield in Hertfordshire.

Gabi, do take it easy and keep     if you get a positive OHSS can flair up so you need to be careful. Can't believe you are already on the 2WW again-      Thanks for asking about DH, the infection now seems to have gone on his finger so thats good, it'll take some months to heal but its progressing well.

Mrs Wally, thanks for your kind words. Tinkelbunny raises a good point about cheaper ICSI treatment abroad, I think Gabi said in Holland it was only about 1000 euros (Gabi?), might be one of those 'alternative pathways' worth exploring?

As for me I went back to work today, my boss said if I wanted to take unpaid leave for a couple of months if I get a positive again then she would support it. Its something I'm going to consider as I need to know in my own mind that I have tried everything before moving to surrogacy.

Hugs to everyone else (as Gabi said not too sure who's still reading/posting)  

Diane x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

curly so sorry to hear, words can't take away the pain and frustration. good to hear that you know it's a numbers game and that you are on the waiting list. so sorry.

Diane I'm in glorious Stevenage, nothing as glamorous as Chipperflied...oh but the ignorance of foreigners, thought I'd found a place with good transport links into London and ample green spaces...if only i looked a bit closer. 

SA does surrogacy as well, worth finding out. must say it took me some time to get my head around DE reading up and making notes of all the issues and tests and risks involved using my own eggs convinced me, but it was an educated choice because I'd looked into it. on the face of it i wouldn't have made the same choice but am happy with it now considering.

sounds like I'm promoting SA. I'm not am surprised at how flexable treatment is there, well to a degree. also people speak English and it's rather cheap for some of the best medical care in the world.

Gabi how was the concert over the weekend? where in Holland are you?

my AF is still in hiding no sign at all, I've never been this late before and am still feeling very tired and wanting to faint all the time, very strange. but over all I'm OK, i can't believe how stress free i feel.


----------



## Diane72

Hi Tinkel,

Your description of Stevenage made me laugh     It was Stevenage A&E my DH got sent to after the Hemel Hempstead A&E couldn't deal with it, so we hung out there all day only last week   I think we 'got lucky' with Chipperfield, we used to live in Finsbury Park and at the time I was working at Capability Green near Luton Airport so we just went and sat in the pubs all round the area and happened to stop in a pub in Chipperfield where everyone and everything seemed nice, I still love it. Although I now work in Hoddeson, so Stevenage is actually about half way in between the where I live and work. 

Where in Holland are you from? I spent the first year of my Phd. in Utrecht and as Gabi knows my brother works for Shell so has been both in Den Hague and Groeningen.

Night, night all, sleep tight, 

Diane x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

morning Diane

i've not lived in Holland, born from Dutch parents in SA.

ah so you know Stevenage. i spend most of my time in Old Welwyn and Knebwoth much friendlier. i've been to Groeningen my friend lives there very pretty town centre, loved the market all in traditional dress.

still no sign of AF


----------



## berry55

Hi everyone,

How are u all? I'm not bad. I've decided not to let this cycle get me down, i knew from the start is wasn't going to work so i cant really complain. I am booked up for a fresh cycle in July so I'm looking forward to that. I am not going for a follow up consultation as a feel there is absolutely no point as i know the doctor will tell me i responded well to the drugs and he is very sorry it didn't work bah blah blah.... so I'm gonna save my energy for July. I've also decided to get back into shape.... i know I'm not really out of shape that much, but my clothes r starting to get rather uncomfortable.....  

I'm going on a break tomorrow for 10days to Italy so i wont b back until 10th of may so I'll catch up with u all then. My AF is still not here, i do wish she would hurry the   up as i just want this cycle to be finished. 

Oh my blood result was a complete negative, i did predict that though, i kinda knew it, but wanted to try and keep hope....  

Thanks for all the support again girls, i  really wont know what i would have done without u all.... you all are angles     


Gabi - I'll b thinking about u while am away.... i'll pray for you everyday, i promise!!     And when i'm bk i'll b getting some great news from you... i just know it!! 

Good luck to everyone else 

Take care xxxx


----------



## GabiFR

Good morning everyone,

Curly, so sorry for you   

Berry, you have a great attitude, I admire your strength, and I really hope you enjoy Italy.  Make sure you recharge your batteries, and get ready for your July cycle, I will follow up on you and send you   , I prefer to stay in a small thread where we get much more personal than when we have 30+ ladies at the same thread, I can never keep up with all of them!  Thanks for your support.

Diane,  hope work is fine and getting your mind off tx.  I hope the pain is gone by now and you are physically recovered.  Thinking of you and sending you lots of  hugs.  Tx in Holland is much cheaper than UK, but that's because it's half public and everyone is obliged to have health insurance, there are private clinics and I think the cost is 4000 euros, but I would never choose Holland for tx, I only do it here because we live and work here and the hospital is 10 minutes away from where I live.

Mrs. Wally, see my comments to Diane about tx in Holland, I heard that the Czech Republic Reprofit Center is very good and much cheaper than UK, obviously SA is also an option and we have Tinkel here to give her personal input.  Hope you are feeling ok.

Tinkel,  I live in Rotterdam, the concert last week was great, Simply Red is superb, but I had to leave before the end to take the Pregnyl injection for EC 2 days later.  Dh and I got tickets for U2 and Coldplay this year (July and September), should be fun.  What about AF? Have you done any HPT? I heard quite a few stories about ladies waiting for tx and getting pregnant naturally, miracles do happen!  

Em, Suze, Juicygem, how are you doing?    

I am doing fine, working form home today to give a chance to the embryos to implant.  My internet was down this entire morning, but I managed to reset everything about 10 times and make it work. 
Still drinking lots of water and eating very healthy, still feeling very positive, roll on the 2WW. 
I am just concerned of OHSS. Tinkel, Diane, do you know when does the risk of OHSS finish? Is it true that transferring 2 embryos increase the risk? I am doing some research on internet today to find out about it anyway.  DH is in the UK for work and is coming back tonight. My mum is here but I told her to go sightseeing as I needed to do some work at home and needed to concentrate.  I am cooking a fish stew for our dinner with vegetables and a seafood salad for them as appetizer, for desert, fresh strawberries, everyone is eating healthy here at the moment!  We are off tomorrow night or Thursday morning for our drive to France, I am not going for long walks but it will be good to get my mind of the 2WW.  
I wonder who is still here with us and if at some point we should open a new thread?  Hi to everyone who is still with us.

lots of love,
Gabi xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Gabi I've not heard about OHSS being cause by having 2 embryos, they are not related so can't see it having an effect.
what meds are you taking now?
some silly advice: a glass or two of red wine keeps the blood flow and helps thinning the blood, it also has heaps of good stuff so enjoy yourself when you are in France. relax and it will help. (I'm not much of a drinker but will be on a glass or two during my 2ww)
don't strain when you go to the toilet and when you go to sit down do it gently. no sudden bouncing around. no sex (what a bugger).

I'll go for the blood test in the morning. come to think about it I've been eating like a heifer cow put out to graze, very tired, feeling faint and sore boobs with a bloated belly and loads of (TMI) clear discharge. naah it would be too much of a miracle. 

that is a healthy meal you preparing. did i tell you about my baking over the weekend? i had the house and garden spotless so thought I'll bake while DH is fixing stuff in the kitchen...tempt him with my baking...i tried a new recipe and you have use bicarbonate of soda in the mixture and then bake it...aagh instead of 5ml i used 20ml as i was not using the same quantities and it all boiled over in the oven. the smell was horrid and it took me two days to clean the oven. needless to say I've been teased non stop.


----------



## GabiFR

Tinkel,
I am laughing with your cooking story, can't believe you increase that much the bicarbonate  !  You'd better stay in the garden from now on!  I am not much better in the kitchen, my recipes change very little, so who am I to criticize you  ?
Good luck on your exam tomorrow, let me know hot it goes.
My drugs:  I am on prednisolone 25mg, cloxane 40mg, Aspirin 80mg, and ultrogestan (progesterone) 3 times 200mg per day.  I hope they help a healthy implantation and development of the embies.  
I liked the tip of the wine, it will certainly add enjoyment to the trip 

Diane, are you back from work?

Gabi xx


----------



## bettylou

Hi everyone... I am still here! Sorry not to have been on for a few days but have been out and about. It's been good reading your posts and catching up with the news though  

Gabi - glad you've got those embies nice and safe back inside you. The clinic staff sound like miserable unhelpful types! Here's to your 2ww flying by and you giving us some amazing news soon     Have a lovely time in France, when do you go?

Diane - it's good to hear you being so positive about everything and that you've got the support of your boss behind you for next tx. Are you going for your weekend away this one coming? Have fun and lots of rest xxx

Berry - Really sorry for you hun   Hope Italy takes your mind off things and you can chill a bit.

Curly - sorry for you too x

Mrs Wally - glad you're feeling better. I think you're right that the first few week or so of disappointment is the worst time (for me anyway). It's good to be doing things again isn't it, once that blackest cloud has lifted? Envious of you walking in the Peaks. DH and I have been on holiday there a few times and love it. Do you live there?

Sprinkles - how are you? Thanks for the extra info on Dr S. Sure it will be handy when we decide what we're gonna do. When do you find out the results of your tests? Hope you're not going mad in the meantime and that your work is not stressing you out xxx

Juicygem - hope you're ok.

Tinkel - good to get tested...you never know...that would be brilliant. 
Your cooking story made me laugh, but I can go one better. I 'helped' my mum out by cooking roast dinner at her house one Sunday while she was out, and ended up setting fire to the cooker with the potato fat. Mum and dad came home to the fire brigade hosing down her kitchen. I still haven't lived that one down. Luckily they forgave me  

Have had a good, positive few days. Even though we don't know when or where we'll have our next tx I feel pretty relaxed about it all (more than I ever have). Don't know if I'm just fooling myself but life feels pretty good. Took my first ever yoga class last night and really enjoyed it so going back for more. Going out lots with the dogs (and DH!) and feel like I'm getting my energy and physical fitness back. Going to an acupunture session on Thursday which I've never tried before either, but really looking forward to. I am being chilled and seeing where this gets us....so fed up of being stressed and uptight about it all. DH thinks I'm turning into a hippy  

Better go, dogs getting impatient!

Love to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lew

Hi everyone

  Yes i'm still here, sorry am reading but have not posted as unexpectedly my mom came to visit and it was so nice to have her here with us.  We have been here, there and everywhere  

The weather   was brilliant the weekend so did not want to waste it.  Have only just finished the washing from our holiday last week - anybody would think we wore enough clothes for a month  

I was supposed to have a follow up telephone call from my clinic last Monday before we went away but she did not ring when she said she would and rang when we had already left    I have telephoned today to speak to her again and she was not available but she has just telephoned me to say she has booked my follow up 'conversation' for May 7th with a different nurse - feeling a bit   that it is taking a while just to find out when I can do another try but hey ho!!!  I really need to start dieting for next tx anyway as have eaten everything in sight in Bognor Regis - actually I am surprised they are not shut down now through lack of food  

Diane - glad to hear hubby's finger is getting better, how is your running going?  I bet you are looking forward to your break this weekend - mine did me the world of good

Berry - so sorry for your negative but at least you have already got information about your next try (i'm still waiting as said above  )  I'm sure old bad a/f will come soon unfortunately.  I envy you going to italy, that is one place I would love to visit - hope you have a lovely time

Tinkel - sorry about your baking, all that cleaning and you ended up doing it again    I hope you are ok and not doing too much.  Let us know how your blood test goes tomorrow

Gabi -   this must be the quickest 2ww after 2ww I have seen   - I absolutely love the healthy cooking, do you fancy coming to mine instead of France and trying out your culinary skills in my kitchen    I could do with an expert!

Curlywurly - so sorry   Hope the wine helped a little bit.  September seems a long way off now but it soon comes round so here's   for then

Sprinkles - how was your friends wedding and the hen night?  What was the daft stuff you had to make?    Hope you are ok and I know exactly what you mean about being able to be honest with everyone on here - I think I would well and truly gone   without all of you.  I feel much better now but know what you mean about putting on a brave face for everyone.  I have moments when I just crumple - I usually find the nearest ladies toilet and cry into a tissue.  I feel daft when i'm all cried out but I also know that it's what my body/mind/heart needs to do at that particular time so i care if i'm mad as it is just what feels right for me.

Mrs. Wally - As I said to spinkles above - it just a case of getting through each day bit i'm glad you feel slighlty better - not sure I would after a 10 mile walk  

Well must go as my little monkey of a son is shouting at me for pitza, pitza, pitza so I have a slight idea that that's what he wants for tea  

Speak soon everyone - if I have missed you so sorry and sending you a  
Lew XXX


----------



## Diane72

Hello All!

I'm still at work, but popped on to say hello.

Lew, glad you have been out there enjoying life and the sunshine. The running and cross-trainer have been beckoning me most days but last night I was just too 'crampy' with all the bleeding etc. so ended up just going to bed with 2 ibuprofen. I can't wait to get away this weekend (and really hoping the bleeding has subsided by then!).

Gabi, re:OHSS. What I have heard is that if you get a BFP it can cause OHSS to flare up if you are already at risk, so based on the logic if you get 2 x BFP i.e. twins you may be at an even greater risk of OHSS, which is why I believe they recommend a single embryo transfer if they think you are at a significant risk.  However, drinking lots, eating lot so protein are recommended and it is treatable so just make sure you are watching for the symptoms and if you are feeling sick or in alot of pain don't delay just make sure you phone/ go to the clinic promptly. I'm sure you will be fine, but there is no harm in being cautious. Re: myself physically recovering, I still have very heavy bleeding and clots with bizarre looking tissue-looking  clumps occasionally coming out, I'm looking forward to it all finishing so I can feel like I am moving on and back to normality. Have a lovely weekend away and try relax!

Berry, great news that you have your next cycle set up and Italy will be wonderful, have a great break and looking forward to hearing all about it when you are back!  

Bettylou, glad to hear you have had a good, positive few days, I think its too easy to forget the good bits of our lives while on this journey and we shouldn't. I did acupuncture after my 2nd m/c and found it really therapeutic and calming I really think it helped me recover. Yes, it is this weekend we go away-can't wait!

Tinkel, your baking story made me laugh   Good luck with your test tomorrow, you never know.........I have a family friend who got pregnant while down-regulating for her first IVF rounds after 4 years of trying, miracles do happen.

Mrs. Wally, thinking of you 

Sprinkles, hope all is well with you

Curly, still sending you  

Hugs to everyone else,  

As for me, I'm off to meet my sister tonight after work, she has a lovely new 8 week old kitten   so looking forward to seeing it!

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Hello everyone,

Berry,  enjoy Italy and all the good food there!  

Lew, great to hear from you.  I thought you had abandoned us, but you haven't.  Not sure about the 2WW going faster for me, the 2 weeks of stimulating went by quick but the 2WW is never quick enough! I am very positive for this cycle as opposed to my FET.

Diane, thanks for your comments, it makes sense and that's what I read from my research yesterday.  How was the night with your sister yesterday?  For me it's also like you said, once the bleeding and pain are over, I felt ready to turn the page and really helped me move on.  I hope you enjoy the break, will be thinking about you.  Did you realize we will be in France at the same time? Just in different parts though.

Tinkel, have you been to the blood test this morning? I am   for a miracle, we never know, but I know you are getting pg this year.  The meal yesterday was very good and I have the remaining for my lunch today, keeping the protein and liquid intake high for now.

Bettylou, also good to hear from you.  You sound very positive, and it's good to take your mind off tx before making any decision.  I was laughing about your cooking story, you and Tinkel together, OMG!!!Thanks for your good wishes, we are off to France tomorrow morning and back on Sunday early evening.

Curly,   

Sprinkles, Mrs. Wally, Zuri, how are you?

Em, SuzeG and Juicygem, thinking of you.   

As for me, back at work today but trying to sit down and not stress about anything. I am reading Zita West and have to admit I think it's over the top, she recommends 3 days of bed rest after ET, give me a break!  I may be talking rubbish, but I only think you would be slowing your metabolism down if in bed rest for 3 days and that cannot be good for implantation.     I am still thinking very   , one day less to OTD.  We are off to France tomorrow morning, time will go quicker at the break. 

Gabi xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

morning all

a bit of a me post.

I've not been for a blood test as yet but did a HPT and it was negative, must be the down regulating I've been on the spray since 21/03 can't be good for your system. I'm waiting for my Doc to get in then I'll have a word with him and see if i need to worry about the planned FET.

Diane i hope the bleeding stops and you can move on. enjoy your break.

Gabi my brother is back home and he's a rather good cook, we tried the baking thing again and had a much better result...fancy that my younger brother having to teach me. enjoy your break and take it easy. your 2ww is going to be a quick one.

I'm envious of you ladies going away, but then I'll be in SA soon, seems unfair to complain.


----------



## Mrs Wally

Hi all you lovely ladies.
This is just a real quick post cos I'm at work and it has just taken me half an hour to read all the posts I've missed! I love it though, it's really good to hear what you are all up to.

I'll just say a quick GOOD LUCK!!! to you Gabi on your 2WW. I think I am coming around to agree with you about Zita West being OTT - I have been really cautious and have spent 2 or 3 days after ET laying about a lot but as you say it must make the body sluggish and I know I felt really cold all the time especially round my abdomen which can't be good. In a normal pregnancy you wouldn't even know at that stage what was going on so you could be doing anything in that first few weeks! Whatever we do next I think I will try harder to carry on as normal.

I am feeling loads better this week. I went for my counselling today and it was helpful to talk to someone impartial - I couldn't believe how quickly the hour went by! I had a few outbursts of tears but it was all a bit surreal because the counsellor was suffering from some kind of allergy and spent a lot of the hour coughing and spluttering! I don't think I will go back for another one but it's good to know it's there if I need it.

I have done something mad and put my name down for the London Marathon!! I figure it will give me a goal and a focus above and beyond the treatment, and if I happen to get lucky and get pregnant then I will be fit and healthy and can defer my entry!

Any training tips from you experts much appreciated!

Love to all xxxx


----------



## GabiFR

Tinkel,  I want to go to SA with you! Can you put me in your suitcase?  

Mrs. Wally, London Marathon is fantastic, but its so hard to get an entry, I ran it last year and I had my name in the lottery for this year and wasn't lucky, I am just about to put DH and my name for next year.  I may manage to train just before the race next year and do it a slow pace, otherwise I will postpone my entry to 2011 if I get a number from the lottery. I have ran many marathons and London and NY are by far the best ones.  As for training -  It depends on your level of fitness, but you need to build it gradually and get used to running long distances.  But it's still early days to do long runs, so the best for now is to build up and later start the longer distances.  I have a lot of running programmes for marathons and could easily email something to you, but you need to tell me where you are with your running level. Good luck! Hopefully we can run together in 2011 after having the babies!!!  Good to hear about your PMA and the counselling today, you sound a lot more positive.  It's definite for me Zita West is OTT!

Diane, are you all packed?  I am getting mine done now. I wish you a wonderful, brilliant and relaxing trip to Nice.  
Gabi xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi I’m still around but if you’re opening a new thread I’ll bob on there too..

Bettylou ~ hiya, know what you mean about feeling good.  I have never felt more myself than I have over the last couple of days, must be the drugs well and truly getting out of my system. 

Juicygem, SuzeG, Taxmin,  Zuri, Nixf1 hope you’re ok ladies xxx

MrsWally ~ The London Marathon, wow!  That’s a great goal, tonnes of respect to you my dear.  Glad you made it to the counsellor and as you say if nothing else at least you know its there if you need it again.  Glad you’re feeling a little better.  I cant believe how unfit I am, am determined to get rid of this stomach before start next round of tx.  

Berry55 ~ so sorry honey, hope you have a great time in Italy.

Curlywurly ~ so sorry xx

Diane ~ hope you have a lovely break this weekend, and great to know your boss is so supportive and you have that option if you want it.  8 week old kitten, my heart is melting just thinking about it.

Gabi ~ Good for you standing up for yourself.  Hope 2WW goes well for you, and have everything crossed.  Just a consideration DE for us, that’s last resort.  No idea on quality of eggs, my clinic is really not forthcoming with information but have an army of questions lined up since starting the immune tests and stuff.  Hope your break with your mum and DH is good and relaxing.


Lew ~ nice to have unexpected visit from your mum, sounds like you had a good time.  Hope follow up consultation goes well and you can get your next steps.

Tinkelbunny ~ hope call to doc went well x  My AF is all over the place.  I’ve been doing ovulation kits as well and that’s not happened yet and I’m on day 17, which is slightly worrying.  

Sorry not been on for a few days, computer went daft and couldn’t get on internet.

Been getting my life back a little bit, got told today that my job is safe for the time being so that’s one thing less to worry about.  

Have also been getting very creative for my friends hen do, the first one of which is tomorrow night, then another official one on Saturday.  Have made wings, a veil and we have a few other surprises for her.. she’s going to kill me. Been a great distraction actually.

Test results came back today and am just waiting for my copy to arrive in the post then I can book a tele con with Dr G to go through them.  Fingers crossed there is something there than can point the way to a positive outcome.

Hope everyone is good and staying strong.

Wont be able to make it tomorrow night as hopefully will have a large G&T in my hand in a pub somewhere, and then maybe hangover Friday.  But will be back soon.


----------



## Tinkelbunny

morning ladies, seems like most of you will be away soon.

i got an email from my clinic after my bloods and the Doc doesn't want me to start on any medication until my AF arrives. bugger i hope ET will still be the same time. short of standing on my head i've tried everything to get AF here but still no sign.


----------



## lew

Hiya everyone

Hopefully I will catch you all before you all jet off to   places.  I will be here hoping the rain does not fall 

Tinkel - so sorry your a/f has not arrived - can your clinic not suggest something to 'bring it on' or would that upset your cycle.  I'm lucky as mine seems to arrive like clockwork no matter what I do.  I hope you get your ET done soon  

Sprinkles - how's that G&T, good luck with the hangover!!!

Gabi - have a lovely trip to Nice - I so wish there was a suitacse large enough for me to climb into so you caould take me (mind you, you would be charged sooo much for being overweight  with me in there )

Mrs. Wally - glad the counselling went ok.  Sometimes it helps to pour it all out to someone who does not know you as it helps to talk freely.  Not so sure about the London Marathon though - I am sure it is a brilliant experience but not for me i'm afraid.  My limit is fast pace walking around the field with the dog    Good luck though  

Diane - hope you are ok and getting ready for your well earned trip away - who looks after your cats whilst you are away?

Had a cr*p day today, just felt bloated and yuk.  I think I am due a/f soon and it will be the first one after losing my babies so not looking forward to it at all.  Am getting some real bad cramps, probably a/f and also the drugs are coming out of my system so I suppose my own body is kick starting into action (I wish).  I am going to my old school reunion on Saturday - not sure why I am going as I did not really like my school or a lot of those who attended in my year but I suppose curiosity is getting the better of me.  My best mate who I still see from school is coming with me so we can have a good gossip together about everyone    

Hope everyone is ok, take care
Lew XX


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi Lew seems like the girls have deserted us.

wish i was feeling your symptoms as I've none, I've never been late AF was the only regular thing in my life and now she's in hiding. i am bloated with sore boobs and a nasty bit of a temper so who knows she might show over the weekend.

Diane when you get back i must tell you about the Barn theater in Welwyn Garden City well worth a look, DH took us last night 'a midsummer's nigth dream' was on, very good and lovely 'barn' with drinks and tea before the show. 

to be honest am kind of glad the thread has calmed down a bit, I'm just about able to keep up.

Gabi i hope those twins are settling in nicely.

have a brilliant weekend


----------



## juicygem

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for not posting for a while. I was waiting patiently until I had some news.

Well, had my 7 week scan today and it's twins!! OMG we were not expecting that  

Both had heartbeats and one is 8mm and the other is 9mm. Still can't believe it. Bleeding has completely stopped now so I am going to remain positive and hopeful that everything progresses normally. But for now I'm on  

I   you ladies all get some good news soon too!

Love to everyone

Juicygem xxx


----------



## lew

Tinkel - so sorry a/f not showing yet - mine is well and truly on her way, i snapped at my son and hub by last night and then spent half an hour in floods of tears because of it (which is not like me normally) so I know I feel wierd.  I hope it comes soon for you, the worst thing in the world is waiting  

Juicygem - WOW        on your twins - that is really great news, I'm so pleased for you and glad your bleeding has stopped.  Have a well earned rest now  

Hi everyone else - you are probably all packing like mad    Hope you all have a nice time
Lew XXX


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Lew i've a teenager DD at home and the hormones can fly at times.

juicygem WOW!!! fantastic news oh you must be out of your skin with excitement. Brilliant!!!


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

I have to confess I feel quite jealous of those with kids on the board, but I guess thats natural. I would certainly have given up this journey by now if I had a child but it looks like I may be forced to despite not having one.

I had my NHS hospital appointment yesterday and was told that they didn't think it was worth me trying again as its likely I would just miscarry again. It felt like a huge slap to the face that I am still reeling from. Again it was suggested that surrogacy might be a route I should consider but this of course would have to be done privately.

So to be honest I'm feeing a little shell-shocked just now, my gut instinct has always said I wanted to give it one final try but now I've had two different specialists basically say 'its not worth it'. I think I will still try make an appointment with CARE Nottingham and get their opinion too but increasingly it looks like the path is beginning to narrow.

Sorry to be in such a negative mood, promise to brighten up when I am back from Nice,

Diane x


----------



## lew

Diane

Sorry that they have said this to you today.  If your gut instinct is to give it one last go - can you still do that?  If you don't you will always wonder.  I cannot say I know how you feel but am thinking of you


----------



## Diane72

Thanks Lew,

As I am paying for it, I can do it if I want to. But DH thinks we should be taking the advice of the experts and not increasing the credit card debt for no reason and wasting precious time.



Thanks for the   I do feel like I'm going   right now,

D x


----------



## bettylou

Diane - that's such a blow and no wonder you feel negative. I hope you can try and absorb it over this weekend, and maybe if you can just have a lovely time away from everything with your DH before you have to make any decisions. Feeling for you, lots of love xxx

Juicygem - I'm soooo happy for you, congratulations!

Hi to everyone else. Will be back on later xxxxxxx


----------



## Züri

Massive congrats juicygem!! wow twins

Dianne so sorry you are feeling so understandably low - hope the trip away will help you see things clearer, its a sh!tty journey all this   

Hi everyone else - sorry as usual no idea whats new with everyone as rubbish at keeping up to date

x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Diane so sorry to hear your news xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Bonsoir ladies,

I had to log in to find out how everyone is doing, and luckily our hotel has free internet access and I brought my laptop.

Diane,  I am sorry about your NHS appointment   , all I have to say is that we will support you in any decision you take, be it surrogacy, another attempt or anything else, as you have been always there for me in this long and tough journey.     My thoughts are with you and Diane's DH.  Try to relax and enjoy Nice.  Sending you lots and lots of hugs.

Juicygem,  Fabulous news, I am really thrilled and happy for you, wishing you again a very happy and healthy pregnancy, couldn't believe it's   !!!  Good to have you back after all, you started the thread.

Tinkel, hope AF is on her way.  I think it's all the expectation and medicine, it must mess up the body somehow.   Which day do you travel to SA again?  Hope you have a great weekend, no cooking on your own please!

Lew, sending you lots of hugs, hope you enjoy the school reunion, sure it will be a laugh! 

Hi to Sprinkles, Bettylou, Zuri, Em, Mrs. Wally, SuzeG, Nix and everyone else.  Hope you are well.

Our trip has been great, we stopped in Reims and Lyon and today arrived in Lyon.  The food has been fantastic, the weather also good and the landscapes of the wineyards in Burgundy are breathtaking.  This is a great shortbreak in the 2WW although I haven't been able to enjoy the wine as much as I would like to.  All for a good cause, I am sure.  No signs at all of OHSS, and I continue my liquid intake (non alcohol of course), I am always the one asking to stop the car for a pee break!   I feel no symptoms at all but remain confident that this time will be our time.

lots of love to everyone,
Gabi


----------



## juicygem

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all the congratulations. I'm still in complete shock. 

Diane, I'm sorry the clinic are not being more positive about your chances. I'm sorry if my news making you feel worse  
I always worried how it worked on these threads people get diffrerent outcomes. 

Thinking of you  

Juicygem xx


----------



## Diane72

Juicy,

We all deserve good news on this journey so don't feel bad, enjoy the moment for all of us!  

Thanks to everyone else for your support, I appreciate it  

Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies,

Lew ~ hope you have a good time tonight at your school reunion.  Sorry you’re having a bad time with AF, hopefully it wont last too long.

Juicygem ~ wow great news hope you’re taking it easy and looking after the three of you, am so pleased for you, hope everything goes smoothly here on in.

Diane ~       oh honey so sorry for your appointment news.  Did they say that having the DQ Alpha and LAD tests that you mentioned earlier might show up something that could help out?  I really hope you enjoy your holiday, and please don’t apologise for being in a negative mood, you’re entitled to feel as you do you’ve had such a rough time.

Gabi ~ you sound like you’re having a great time in France, enjoy x

Well up early this morning as I’d been in bed since 7pm last night.  We had a great hen do the other night, lots of fun and didn’t suffer too much with a hangover but I haven’t had such a late night for ages so needed to get to bed early last night as we’re doing it all again tonight.  Need to find something to wear quickly …..

Test results come back from DrG, but only the UK ones not the US ones, however great news is that its come up with something!!!  That sounds really weird typing it “great” to have something wrong but it feels good that there could be an underlying factor that is stopping the tx working.  Anyway have tested positive for ANAs and MHTFR, not 100% sure what this means at this moment in time but am on the investigation trail and will call Dr next week to confirm.  From what I’ve found out already it means additional drugs including a need for extra high folic acid.

Well must dash need to St Tropez up and find a dress to wear.

Hope all you lovely ladies on holiday are having a great time, and for all those still in the UK hope you are all well and are looking forward to a long weekend.


----------



## Tinkelbunny

morning ladies

I've woken up feeling so negative. my AF has still not arrived and i fear that it will push back my treatment. this process feels like a curse at times.

I'm sorry for all this negativity, i know i have a daughter and should be grateful to at least have her.

Gabi i fly out to SA on the 14/05 and back on the 24/05. I'll have a word with my clinic on Monday and see what i have to do. they didn't seem concerned perhaps I'm over reacting. do you think there is still enough time between now and the 24/05? it's just that i have no sign of AF at all, this is so not normal. perhaps because I've been on Buseralin since the 21/03 it might have pushed it back.

I'm also going to visit two girlfriends who have just had babies, they know about my misscarriage.

sorry again for my negativity, it's just that I've not told anyone around me and they wouldn't understand anyway.


----------



## Tinkelbunny

morning all, i've got some AF pains lets hope it shows today. sorry about the downer yesterday what a panic.

Diane i was in your area last night have some friend who live there, went to see their 11 day old baby boy how adorable.


----------



## GabiFR

Hello everyone,

back from France, what a fabulous break.

Tinkel, differently from me, let's hope your AF arrives soon.  I don't think there will be a problem for your FET, I actually thought it would be too early to have 20+days to monitor your ovulation for the FET, but your doctor knows better than me guessing.  Hope you are enjoying your weeking besides the AF delay.

Diane, hope you are enjoying Nice and having a good time.

Sprinkles, hope you enjoyed the hen do last night as well, sounds like there was a lot of fun!  When do you get the US results? Are you doing tx with Dr. G next?

Juicygem, hope you are feeling well, I am so happy for you!

Hi to everyone else.  hope you are all enjoying your weekends.

As for me, the trip to France was great and it helped get my mind off the 2WW but now that I am back I need to remain positive  , only 5 days to test.  I still don't know how many frozen embryos I have but hopefully I don't have to worry about that at all.  

Gabi xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

welcome back Gabi good to hear the trip was great.

i was in a mad panic yesterday all day trying to hold back the tears. it started with a throw away comment from a friend, not pleasant when you have ignorant people around you and i suppose I've made it harder for myself by not telling people about this FET so they make silly assumptions and comments. must say this IVF has put my life on hold for so long, no wonder i must come across a bit dull and boring in conversation because we so absorbed by the treatments and staying on top of the latest bit of news not exactly stuff you can sit and discuss in general conversation. 

woke up and decided to panic was not going to do me any good. spent the morning on ff looking at immune issues and made a long list of how I'm going to do things differently it's given me some focus and i think i might just be OK for the flight timings.

juicygem have you recovered yet? what brilliant news.

xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Good Morning everyone,

its very quiet here lately, I guess everyone is away.

Tinkel,  any sign of AF?  Hope you are feeling better today.
Diane, hope you are having a good time.
Berry, I am sure you are enjoying Italy.
Juicygem, how are you feeling?  
Nix, I hope you had good news.
Lew, Mrs. Wally, Sprinkles, how are you doing?

Hi to everyone else. 

I am struggling to feel positive in the last days before OTD as I feel no symptoms at all, hopefully it's just paranoia and the embryos are fine and I will have a positive outcome this time.  

love to everyone,
Gabi xx


----------



## Züri

Hi Girls

Just to let you know Nix got a positive a few days before her OTD and her levels remained OK up to and a few days past OTD but her last blood test revealed her levels had dropped too low and it was all over - she's asked me to let you all know as understandably she's not really up to coming on FF at the moment

x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi Zuri,
this is really sad news.  I sent her a pm to send her lots of hugs   .
Gabi xx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Just back from Nice, it was lovely to get away and enjoy some sun  

Zuri, pass on my thoughts to Nix, it is tough. Sending her a thousand hugs  

Gabi, symptoms mean nothing, sending you lots of     I'm really hoping this is your time   .

Tinkelbunny, hope your AF comes soon. My AF has always been delayed when down-regulating. Sorry to hear your friend upset you,   

Sprinkles, I know what you mean about its good to have 'identified' something as then you are half way to addressing it. The MTHFR means you have issues with folic acid metabolism, you basically get put on high dose folic acid to address it. ANA stands for anti-nuclear antibodies and they can treat it with the various immunological treatments (Gorgy will recommend which is best).  

Juicy, hope you ares still on  

Bettylou, how are things with you?

Lew, hope you are recovering and getting back to normal

Hugs to everyone else  

As for me I've decided I don't care what the NHS consultant said I'll still set up a consultation with CARE Nottingham and see what they have to say.

Off out to lunch with DH now as we have nothing in the fridge!!!! 

Diane x


----------



## lew

Hi all

Well I went to the school reunion, wow isn't it wierd as when people walk through the door you start squinting to try to recognise who it is lol!  Of course everyone always says that you have not changed a bit (whereas I know I have a lot more of me and a lot more wrinkles than when I was at school!!!) but it is nice to hear anyway   Am glad I went but may leave it another 26 years before I go to another (will be on walking stick by then  )

Been to Heathrow Airport today to stand in a field and watch the planes go over our heads    I know it sounds  but we absolutely love it and it is the closest we will get to an aeroplane this year!!!

Diane - glad you enjoyed your trip - Funny how there is never anything you fancy in the fridge when you come back from a tri away - what did you have to eat - bet it was yummy??  I'm glad you are going to make the appointment, if you feel you want to, go with it XXXXX

Zuri, so sorry to hear about Nix, tell her we are here when she is ready  

Gabi - am      for you, not long now     

Tinkel - any news on af yet??

Sprinkles - I can't say I know how you feel but I imagine when you don't know why it can drive you mad.  At least you have something to work on next time and hopefully it will be 'your' time  

Juicygem - hope you are resting and keeping your two embies snug as a bug 

Bettylou - how are you?

Hello to everyone else - sorry if I have missed you XX

Going to go and help DH put up new trampoline for DS - he wrecked the other one!!!!!  I have a mini demolition man for a son lol!!!

Lew XXX


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi all

gosh so nice to have you guys back!

I'm back from Leeds Castle lovely grounds, we didn't do the castle as it was so busy but the tickets are valid for a whole year brilliant value so will go again in the summer. we all trying to become photographic experts, seems like brother is the best and DD the best subject...tell you the youth looks so good no wonder I'm feeling fat and frumpy.

OK no bloody AF sorry if i don't get mad then I'll burst out in tears again. I've still not told a soul and in a way it is helping me to 'get on' with things. i think the prednisilone is also making me 'mental' from having been so chilled out and confident I've become a blubbering fool. it's a struggle to keep it all together.
Diane i was in lovely Stevenage town centre on Saturday to buy gifts for the two new born babies i had to go see over the w/end. my word i was starring at the woman pushing prams, you know the 'likes' how could they be blessed with a healthy child when they so obviously don't care about them. when will life be fair!!!??

Gabi, love stay positive no signs is a good sign if you read back you will see most ladies who land up with a BFP had no signs what so ever. it is easier said than done.


Lew I'm on ******** and all my class mates have gone on their i don't recognise any of them!!

Zuri thanks for sharing about Nix, we have all been there tell her i send my love.

Sprinkles, Juicygem, Bettylou and the rest of you sending you loads of love xxx


----------



## bettylou

Hi everyone

Zuri - please tell Nix I'm sorry and give her a   from me.

Tinkel - sounds like you're having an emotional nightmare at the moment. Sorry it's tough. Try and remember that it's the drugs and waiting for your AF that are making you crazy and you'll feel better when you can move on to the next part of this tx. It must be tough keeping it to yourself when you feel like this if noone knows. Big hugs to you x

Sprinkles - how was part 2 of the hen night? Hope you had a lot of fun and didn't feel too bad the next day. Sounds like you're getting back in the swing of things   Sounds like good news with your test results too. Hopefully it'll give you something to work with for the next cycle x 

Gabi - sending you lots of       Not long to go now, you can stay positive! I'm glad you enjoyed France so much. What have you got planned for the rest of the 2ww?

Diane - glad you enjoyed your break and the sunshine. Having a second opinion at Care won't do any harm before you decide what to do next. We see the consultant at Oxford next week for our follow up and depending on what he says we might make an appointment at Nottingham too to see if they'd do things differently...maybe we'll be there together!

Lew - your reunion sounds funny. Don't think I'd enjoy seeing all those people from 20 years ago! How did the trampolining session go?


Juicygem - hope you're feeling ok, bet you haven't stopped smiling. Have you felt able to tell any family yet?

Mrs Wally - how are you? Hope you had a good weekend x

Zuri - hi to you!

We've had a lovely weekend. Did a 10 mile walk yesterday along the canal in the sunshine and some gardening on Saturday. Went to Blenheim Palace today for a walk but it was FREEZING! Didn't stay out too long and ate our picnic in the car in true English fashion! Had my first acupunture session last Thursday and feeling really positive about it. Hoping it might at least help to regulate my cycle and help with heavy, painful AF if nothing else. 
Can't believe it's back to work tomorrow already. Wish every week had a bank holiday in it  

Lots of love to everyone...hope you have a good week ahead xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gbaby2009

Is there a FET thread for June/July?


----------



## GabiFR

Good Morning everyone,

Nix, lots and lots of     to you.  please take care of yourself.

Tinkel,  how are you today?  I think all the pressure of the treatment in addition to any other stress can easily mess up your body and delay AF.  I hope all goes ok today at the doctor.

Diane, so glad you had a good break.  Did you stay in Nice or drove around as well?  I think you are right with your decision to seek another opinion at CARE, I really admire your determination and strength.  This is a tough journey and you have helped me so much. 

Bettylou,  good to hear from you and it's great to hear you had a good weekend and feel positive.  The 10 mile walk sounded great, specially followed by a picnic!

Juicygem, are you still with us? How are you feeling?

Lew, I was laughing about your demolition DS  Glad you enjoyed the weekend and holiday.

Hi to Mrs. Wally, Sprinkles, Zuri, SuzeG, Em, and everyone else.

I am hanging in with some hope despite the lack of symptoms.  I contine to    and think   that this time it will work, well only 3 days to test, now it goes really slow.  The 2WW is driving me    now and I cannot even think about another failure.  Thanks for all of you wishing me luck, your support is very important to me.

Gabi xx


----------



## juicygem

Hi ladies,

Sorry for not posting for a few days, been busy with hen nights and my little sisters wedding preparations.

I'm fine. Still getting my head round the possibilty of twins   But very happy and a bit more relaxed. Told my parents on Friday evening and they are over the moon. My Mum especially is super excited  . But have asked them to remain level headed about it though as it's still really early days. 

Had some spotting start again last night which was a bit worrying but it was very very light so I've decided it's fine. I have another scan in 8 days time so fingers crossed for then   But have a mini break to Malta before that...I can't wait..we fly on saturday and come back on weds. We're really in need of a few days in the sun  

Diane, good luck with your meeting at Care Nottingham....I hope they can give you some positive advice. 

Gabi, please stay positive. I'm   for you to get a good outcome this time  

Bettylou, your 10m mile walk sounded fab, I miss going for long walks. My DH is insisting I take it super easy at the mo.

Tinkelbunny, sounds like you've had a tough weekend with all the visiting newborns. I hope you get your own one soon  

Lew sounds like your son is bundle of energy, hope he like his new trampoline 

So sorry to hear about poor Nix   Hope things go better for you soon  

Sprinkles glad to hear that they might have found out what's stopping you from getting your BFP. I really hope things work out for you soon  


Love to everyone...sorry if I've missed anyone..

Juicygem xxxx


----------



## bettylou

Hi all

Juicygem - listen to that hubbie and keep taking it easy! Have a lovely time in Malta, very jealous of you!

Gabi - hope you made it through the day and are feeling ok with the waiing game. Sending you so much     that it's going to be a positive result xx

Tinkel - has AF shown up? Hope you're ok and not going too  

Hi to everyone else...off to bed now as been to exercise class tonight which has found a lot of muscles that I forgot I had! Night night xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies

Diane ~  Good luck with CARE appointment, when do you go see them?

Gabi ~ glad you had a good break, hope you’re feeling ok.  Sending you some       Results have come back from US but not included in post last week so waiting for them to arrive.  Only doing immunes with DrG as am NHS otherwise.

Tinkel ~ any sign of AF?

Zuri ~ please send Nix hugs from me, and also hope you’re ok xxx

Lew ~ not sure if I’d want to go to my reunion if they had one, couple of years ago would have said yes definitely but now I just feel so old.  Bet you had a good time scanning familiar faces though huh.

Bettylou ~ glad acu went well, sounds like you had a lovely healthy weekend x

Juicygem ~ have a great break but take it easy, think your mum may need a holiday too after the excitement, how lovely x

Well hen night round two went very well, we were out of towners so had our wits about us but so had a good time, and was in dire need of a full fry up the morning after.  Next stop wedding in a few weeks so need to find something to wear.  Really wish I could get rid of this stomach its doing my head in.

Rang to get part 2 of results today and they have arrived so they hopefully should arrive next day or so and we can chat about what tx needed. Then need to chase smear results up this week, hopefully all fingers crossed to get sorted for next AF and booking on for FET.

Hope everyone is ok sending lots of hugs x


----------



## GabiFR

Hello everyone,

Sprinkles,  I got almost all my results except for cromossomes and also need extra folic acid.  How many frozen embies do you still have?  Sending you lots of    for next round.

Diane, hope you are doing fine, I have been thinking a lot about you.  

Tinkel,  how are you today?  I bet you are getting excited for the trip to SA, I am counting the hours now to my test on Friday and then will start my countdown to my trip to Rio.  

Juicygem, I hope all is fine with you, and we will all celebrate the first babies of the thread with you!  How are you feeling?  Dd you have pg symptoms at your 2WW?  Enjoy yor mini break in Malta!

Bettylou, I wish I could do some exercise as I think all my muscles have turned into fat by now!  

Gbaby2009, good luck on your FET, sending you lots of   .

Hi to Lew, Mrs. Wally, Nix, Em, Zuri, Chabilsgal, SuzeG, hope you are well.

Well, 2 days to test and I am    , I have moments that I think I am pg and others when I am sure it hasn't worked, so I am just     that the embies are fully implanted by now, and I will have a positive outcome on Friday.  I wish I could hybernate for the next 48 hours!  

Gabi xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hello everyone,

Gabi stay positive it is going to work!!

love to all xxx


----------



## juicygem

Hi Gabi,

The only symptoms I had during my 2WW was sore boobs ( but that was probably the cyclogest and oestrogen tabs) and some brown spotting 4 days before my OTD. But not everyone spots. Apart from that no clues.

Hope things go you way. Stay   

Juicygem x


----------



## bettylou

Gabi

Don't panic, stay calm and relaxed and believe it's going to be positive!!


----------



## crazychic

A   for me


----------



## Tinkelbunny

oh crazychic so sorry to hear darling.


----------



## GabiFR

crazychic, I am so sorry,    

Gabi xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies

Well I take back the earlier statement about being grateful that tests showed something, have now got US results back and initially they seem horrendous.  My killer cells are in overdrive, I’m not surprised I’m not pregnant.  As I say my killer cells are excessive, I have blood clotting issues and my folate metabolism is shot to pieces (sorry for the dramatic description its probably not that bad but it feels that way at the moment).  Need to speak to doc to actually go through what he recommends, but am anticipating rattling a lot more.  Will keep you posted.  And need to chase smear results – poo!!  

Never mind enough moaning from me, sorry girlies x

Crazychic ~ so sorry honey


----------



## Diane72

Good Evening All,

Crazychic, sorry to hear your news

Gabi, I'm still     for you, if I could speed up time for you I would!!!

Tinkel, any sign of AF yet? 

Bettylou, well done on the exercise class and all the walking!

Juicygem, ooooh you've got so much going on, lovely. Enjoy Malta. My DH's brother lives there but haven't ventured out yet as its a bit far for a bank holiday and I'm keeping all my annual leave for treatment just now but will definitely get out there at some point so looking forward to hearing about it.

Sprinkles, don't panic about your results, it is good to have identified what is causing your issues as now they can be addressed. For your NKs there is steroids, IVIG and intralipids, clotting issues are addressed with clexane and aspirin and the folate issue you just take high dose folic acid so try not to worry-there are solutions out there. Your following up on smear tests has made me think I need to arrange one too. Sounds like you're really moving forward and ticking all the boxes to move to next round.I just heard today that I have an appointment with CARE on 15th July. 

Nix, if you are out there, still thinking of you. Zuri, hope you are well too.

gbaby, good luck! If there isn't a thread  for your month yet, be bold and start one   although of course you are welcome here!

Hi Lew, I can see the Heathrow field thing being fun, although as I used to work about 2 miles from Luton and we really felt the planes were going to land on our building any minute the novelty wore off   Oooh don't think I'd go to a secondary school reunion but wouldn't mind a primary school one or university one. I went to primary school in Singapore and one of my friends who returned to the UK at about 10 years old I got back in contact with through Friends Reunited. It was bizarre we met at Covent Garden and I knew her straight away even though we hadn't seen each other since we were 10. The whole 'stepping back in time' thing is bizarre.

Mrs Wally and everyone else if you are still out there, hello  

So I finally got my appointment with George Ndukwe at CARE today, as you had to 'self-refer' then receive a clinical questionnaire posted by them and then fill it out and return it by post before you could make an appointment. July 15th was the 'earliest'appointment so need to just focus on getting healthy now.  

Hugs to all  

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Hello everyone,

Diane, good to hear from you and that you have scheduled the appointment at CARE.  I    for you to fulfill your dream.  You will get there!

Sprinkles, don't panic with the results, as Diane says, there is treatment for all the issues you have raised and treating them you will have a much higher chance of success on your next tx.   

Bettylou, thanks for the best wishes, hope you are doing well.

Juicygem, have you had any morning sickness?  How are you feeling?

Tinkel, one week for SA, I am excited for you!  Get DH to work on the popping follie these days.

I am debating now to test tomorrow or Saturday as there is no OTD here.  Tomorrow will be 14 days post EC, so I am now thinking that 15 days is more accurate, what do you ladies think?  I don't like the no official test.  I don't like tx here, still don't know about the frozen embies, unbelievable...
Trying to remain positive, one or two days to go only and no symptoms. Didn't help that I didn't have a good night of sleep last night.

love,
Gabi xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Gabi I'd have been at those pee sticks by now you have shows some considerable restraint.

Diane good to hear that you have your follow up.

I'm also back on the road to getting healthy, it is at least a positive thing i can do to help this FET. i am still nervous about the timings for treatment but after my scan results i feel more confident that AF should be here soon and that all should go well. however i am trying my best to keep my cool as d/r and steroids are playing havoc with my sanity.

i think i need a pill box because i took 5mg of prednisilone and should have taken 10mg...all these vitamins etc is becoming confusing. 

love to all xxx


----------



## juicygem

Hi Gabi,

Were your embies 3 days or blasts?


----------



## GabiFR

Juicygem,
I had 3 days ET, so I am 10 days post ET/13 days post EC today.
Gabi xx


----------



## juicygem

Hi Gabi,

My Offical test day was 11 days after transfer of 5 day blasts so it was 16 days past egg collection.

I'm wondering if you can bear to wait a couple more days...it might be worth it   

I really have everything crossed for you   

Love Juicygem xx


----------



## GabiFR

Juicygem, 

thanks but I can't wait any longer, so if I test negative tomorrow and AF doesn't come, I will repeat the test on Saturday and Sunday.
I am so nervous!

Gabi xx


----------



## LoisLane

Sorry girls, just gatecrashing!

Gabi sending you lots of                                                              for tomorrow  .

Ditto to all other ladies testing on here  .

Louj


----------



## GabiFR

Ladies,
tested this morning, negative again. DH and I are very sad and will dicuss what's next for us this weekend.  As Diane says, we fall down, but get up, I am sure I will be strong to continue as i am not giving up my dream of having a baby. 
thanks for all the good wishes,
Gabi x


----------



## lew

Hiya everyone

Gabi - I really don't know how you have managed to stay away from the pee sticks for so long but am so sorry that it is now a negative, I know you are staying positive, keep that way as it is meant to be for you - as you say, we fall down, we get back up.  We are all here for you (we all fall down together and all help each other back up  )  Stay   Gabbi

Hiya to everyone else, sorry but will have to catch up individually with everyone later as racing to get everything down this morning.  

Hope you all have a good day

Lew XX


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Gabi darling i am so sorry. you are strong and very determined, but i know the terrible sadness and dissapointment is excruciatingly painful. take care hun and we are here for you xxx

letting you all know AF has arrived. all should be OK i hope for next week. will have bloods and scan done on Monday, will hear if i should start HRT then to build up my lining.

love to all xxx


----------



## lew

Just quickley popped on 

Sorry for the previous post I meant to say getting things done - not down   (what sort of a woman does that make me sound like   )

Tinkel -                  Yah for the a/f - glad you can get started now XXXXX


----------



## Diane72

Oh Gabi, I am sorry it didn't test positive today   do test again though tomorrow just in case as 14 days is right on the borderline (ARGC do their test 15 days post EC and even then say that the hpts are not reliable enough so early on and to have a blood test). Do you know how many frozen embies you got in the end? I am thinking of you and I know you are strong and will keep moving forward no matter what the outcome this time-I have faith in you and your dream coming true.  

Tinkel, glad the AF arrived!

Diane x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

thank you Diane. 

Gabi take your time to get over this hurdle. we here for you.

xxx


----------



## bettylou

Oh Gabi, I'm so sorry it's a negative result. I'm praying that it could change over the next couple of days  . Sending you lots of love and


----------



## Sprinkles

Gabi ~ so sorry honey, you’re such a positive person, but do take time for yourself and DH      

Tinkel ~ glad your AF has arrived for you so you can start tx, fingers crossed for you x

Well had telephone consultation with Dr G this afternoon, I have to say I’m still in shock at how he conducts his clinic and you can actually speak to him, it really makes you feel like you’re not just another number on a conveyor belt as NHS does.

Anyway its as I thought, need folic acid, clexane, baby aspirin, steroids, intrapilids, IViG and Humira.  

Currently on the search for a clinic that can do the TB test for me, otherwise have to trot down to London.  Also have to consider the LAD test too as this is the only one we didn’t have whilst there.  So the whole shebang really.  In a way am relieved that I now know what is wrong with me and I’m not going through numerous IVFs to be disappointed, but then again the ray of hope I had is disintegrating really rapidly as now it becomes a cost issue and how many, if at all, of all these drugs and treatment can we afford.  Tonight is the first time ever that the realisation of actually never being able to have children has hit me, tears are streaming as I’m typing.  Its so unfair, but I don’t need to tell you ladies that, so sending you a heap of  to help you on your individual journeys too.

So sorry for the me post but my house is feeling decidedly empty


----------



## Diane72

Sprinkles,

Dr G does sound wonderful. I do wish I had done the whole 'shebang' from earlier so its good that you have identified these issues, I feel I built up so much debt paying for ICSI rounds that were destined to fail without the 'full-up' treatment. 

The prospect of never having even a single child is truly heart-wrenching. Its funny I am the most 'motherly' of all my friends, I always wanted children even from my teenage years although I didn't meet my soul-mate until I was 30. It does feel unfair and life is incomplete, I know in my heart whatever anyone says my life feels completely pointless without sharing the huge love I have to give to a child. I so know what you mean about the house being 'empty', increasingly ours feels the same and echoes the emptiness I feel inside. Sending you a thousand hugs  

Gabi, still thinking of you  

Diane x


----------



## Diane72

Just got the following e-mail about the karyotyping of the embie 

'I am afraid the sample did not yield any results due to technical difficulty of microbial contamination.'

How disappointing  

D


----------



## Sprinkles

Thanks for your thoughts Diane, and so sorry you could not get any results from your kyrotyping.  Thousands of hugs back you to my dear xxx


----------



## juicygem

Hi Ladies,

Crazy chic so sorry about your negative. 

Gabi, sorry that too tested negative today..I still pray that the result will change in the next couple of days.  

Sprinkles and Diane, sorry to hear you ladies are feeling so down today. Big    to you both xx

Tinkel glad your AF has arrived and things are moving forward for you   

Love to everyone else. I'm off on a much need break tommorrow morning. Back next week.

Look after yourselves ladies  

Love

Juicygem xxxx


----------



## GabiFR

Good Morning everyone,

this is for a start of a happier day to everyone, we know this journey is not easy, we know that it's not a guaranteed success but we are strong and we need to be positive and pursuit our dreams.  I am so glad I have all of your support messages and it made me feel a lot better. Today is another day, DH and I are off for a run soon, and we are determined to be successful.  We are off to Rio next Friday for 8 days as it will be my grandmother's 100th birthday, we are going to a beach place close to Rio for 4 days, we will play golf, run, swim, can't wait for it, and we will decide when to do the FET.  I finally found out yesterday that we have 5 frosties here in Holland, but I am determined that no more fresh cycles n Holland, enough is enough. Fresh cycle for us will be in the UK or in Rio where I did my first tx.  

Diane, sorry about the results of the kyrotyping, but I think CARE will be able to help you in July.  Time to get stronger, positive and in shape for all of us so we can have a fresh start. We will have our children , we have to believe!  What are your plans for the weekend?  

Tinkel,  thanks so much for your support!  Good news that AF arrived and everything will be spot on, you are getting pregnant, I know it.  Hope you 
have a good weekend, you must be getting very excited for SA.      

Sprinkles, sorry about all the issues that came up on your exams, but at least you know how to address them and with the medication and treatment you will be able to fulfill your dreams, don't give up honey, remember that the best things in life don't come easy.  We are fighters, we are here for each other in this tough journey.  I wish we could all meet one day with our babies.  Thanks for all your support.

Bettylou, how are you hon? Any plans for the weekend?  

Lew, thanks for the message, today is another day and I am determined to succeed.  Hope you have a great weekend.

lots of love to everyone, 
Gabi xxx


----------



## bettylou

Hi to all

Gabi - once again your positive outlook astounds me. You're amazing to pick yourself up so quickly and look forward to the next treatment. I hope so much that whatever and wherever you try next works for you. I love your idea of one day us all meeting with our babies, it would be fantastic! Going to Brazil for a break and seeing family sounds like a great idea. Wow, happy birthday to your granny...100 is some feat! Are you from Brazil? Guess I always thought you were Dutch, or English living in Holland?! Enjoy your run and time with your DH this weekend  

Sprinkles - I'm sorry you're so upset and worried about the test results and what they mean for you. On the one hand it is good to have some answers and a way forward, but on the other it just opens another set of worries. It sucks that it has to go back to money for a happy ending. Honey, you'll find a way and maybe it is better than going through endless IVFs that are doomed to failure. Sending you a mega   and hoping you manage to have some fun this weekend to take your mind off things.

Hi Diane - I'm sorry the karyotyping couldn't tell you anything new and helpful. Hopefully Care will have some answers for you. How's the running going? Hope it's helping to keep you sane and positive  

Tinkel - at last! Are you all set for SA now? Good luck!

Lew - hope you have a nice weekend and things aren't quite as hectic as they were the other day!

Juicygem - have a lush break in the sun  

Not got any big plans this weekend. DH works on Saturdays, so trying to motivate myself to do a whole house clean/tidy up. It's pretty messy due to my ****tish housewifely skills! As you can see I haven't got very far at all! Maybe going to my mum and dads for a bbq tomorrow depending on the weather, but that's about it. 

Right, am going to get going now!

Love to all and hope you have good weekends xxx


----------



## Diane72

Good Morning All,

Bettylou, I have to confess my 'house keeping' skills rank far below my DHs (although I'd never admit it to him!) so you are not alone-there is more to life than tidying up   The weather where I am today looks quite nice so hope you manage the BBQ today. I have been feeling generally 'a bit rough' this week, really exhausted and like I have 'a cold coming on' so I haven't been very good on the running front. 

Gabi, thank you for inspiring us all with your words   Rio sounds absolutley wonderful! 100, what an achievement, what a wonderful age send your grandmother my congratulations! Glad you have some nice frosties as it is so much easier than a fresh cycle.

Juicy, hope you enjoy your break, looking forward to hearing about it when you get back.

Sprinkles, hope you are having a nice weekend

Tinkel, how's it going?

Lew, thinking of you

I did an hpt yesterday and there is still a faint line so I'm wondering if maybe I still have residual tissue in my body and feeling a bit paranoid now as I know it can cause issues if there is. It has been nearly 3 weeks so I'd have expected my residual HCG to be gone by now (?) I thought I'd give it another week and then test again and then if the HCG still isn't out my system I'll phone the clinic for advice.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend,

Diane x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hello all

oh Diane...3 weeks and you are still having to endure all of this...if you've had bleeding for this long have you been taking iron tablets?...also try barrocca it's a great pick me upper. lack of iron will make you feel exhausted.

my AF has been very light, but i think if my lining was only 5mm then there won't be much to shed. emotionally i feel so relieved it's like a pressure cooker taken off the boil. i hope to start Proginova on Monday and I'll increase the prednisilone as well.
I'm injecting the Buseralin and DP has not noticed...I've not told a soul at home and now it's too late to tell. but in a strange way life has been able to carry on as normal... i prefer it this way i don't have everyone walking on egg shells around me.

Gabi if you go for the FET we might be on the same 2ww?? that would be great we could drive each other spare with our symptoms or lack there of. someone mentioned a note in the De Beer book about FET's saying that it is best to stimulate older woman for longer to get the best quality follies, then to freeze these and to have FET...apparently this improves the success rate. 

Bettylou and Diane I'm also not much of a house goddess, give me gardening and I'm reasonable OK...but cleaning all of the time heavens there is so much more to life. must however confess that all is now near **** and span though....ready for my return and 2ww. I'm going to take it very easy and don't want the family to wonder why. this secrecy has helped me to realise that i was and became so self absorbed...... i am having to concentrate on my behaviour and consider others.

sprinkles I've read your posts on the immune thread...seems like DR G is telling everyone to go on the same meds...hope it works out for you.

I've been to shop for the family and friends in SA, will pack my bag tonight....love taking them loads of presents...am so glad there is a big TKMAX here...got loads for next to nothing. i am both excited and nervous about treatment. it seems there should be no reason why this cycle will not work...so I'm nervous because i might just get that BFP and how it will alter our lives. when you phone my clinic you always get the opportunity to speak to the Doc, embryologist and nurses...so different from here in the UK...so hands on and very special...they all said there was no way that they were sending me back without a BFP.  

love to all xxx


----------



## Diane72

Tinkel,

How exciting. Have a great time in SA, you know we are all going to be     for you. Your clinic sounds wonderful, it must be so nice to feel so cared for.    

I have stopped bleeding about a week ago, but I just read that if your HCG levels have not dropped back down (which can take up to 35 days even though two weeks is 'the norm') you may carry on having the pregnancy symptoms which I guess probably explains the way I have been feeling until the hormones are totally out of my system. It does seem to be really dragging on, my HCG dropped right down within a couple of weeks the last 3 m/c s.

D x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Diane my heart goes out to you.

i've no advice, hope you start to feel better soon.

thank you for the support. the clinic quoted their success rates and they are doing very well. nearly 100% success on full ivf cyles.

they hope to have fresh door eggs for this FET, that will increase my chances as well.

i am so excited now.  

xxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Gabi ~ wow to Rio and wow on your grandmother, 100, amazing.  And great news on 5 frosties.

Bettylou ~ thanks for your hugs, hope the big tidy up went well.  

Diane ~ so sorry honey sending you     , dont torment yourself maybe you could just give your clinic a ring at least to put your mind at rest

Tinkel ~ it is amazing how many of us have the same sort of issues and need similar tx via Dr G, it seems he is very thorough.  Your clinic definitely sounds a world away from the clinics here you’re right.  And what a lovely thing for them to say, not surprised you’re all excited, have everything crossed for you x

Not much to report from me, on and off tears all weekend, feel like in a way I've come to a crossroads.  Dont get me wrong I'm not giving up yet, but the sprinkles sparkle has definately left town this weekend.  I'm just so tired with it all, and also AF is due to I'm pre menstrual anyway.  Sorry ladies hopefully I'll be back to "normal" whatever that is soon.

Hope everyone's had a good weekend, love and hugs to all xxx


----------



## bettylou

Sprinkles and Diane. Hang in there girls xxx

Tinkel - Good luck, am excited for you!


----------



## Diane72

Tinkel, Wow, those are amazing success rates! What's the name of the clinic? This is your time!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Sprinkles,     it is tough at times, its OK to feel down sometimes but remember you are moving forward. Remember you've made some important steps forward in the last few weeks and although daunting they are bringing you closer to finding a solution  

Bettylou, sending you   too!

Gabi, hope you and your DH have had a nice weekend

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Good Morning everybody,

Diane, so sorry for you, I hope your body gets well soon and you get better.  It's hard enough to deal with all the emotional changes and it makes it much harder if you know your body hasn't recovered.  Take care of yourself, eat well and try to go for a walk or something to get your body active, it normally works to get your metabolism kicked to accelerate the healing process.   Thanks for your messages, you are such a good friend  , lots of hugs to you.

Tinkel,  I am     and     for your FET, it will work for you, I am sure it will.  I haven't decided if I will go for FET straight away, it depends on what my doctor in Brazil says when I see him in Rio and if I will get back in time and if my body is ovulating properly for the non medicated FET. Too many things!

Bettylou, hope you enjoyed barbeque at your parents. The weekend was lovely and we had great weather here.  No, I am not Dutch, I am from Brazil, DH from Yorkshire and we met in Norway when we were both working there. We will stay another 1,5 year in Holland and move again.

Sprinkles, I hope you recover your PMA soon, whenever you are ready to start again we will support you   

Berry, welcome back, hope you enjoyed the wedding and holidays  .

Hi to Lew, Juicygem.

I had a great weekend, I went for a run again yesterday, but was distracted with my ipod, didn't see some rocks and fell really bad, if it wasn't bad enough, it was in front of 10 people! I got up so quick and continued, the knee and hands were badly scratched but I kept on and ran 7.5 miles. Just like our IVF journey as described by Diane, we will get there at the end.  I am ready to go to Rio on Friday, can't wait for it. I may do the FET straight away if  all works out, but I am in no hurry, could do with a month's break as well.  DH is very supportive, he keeps saying we are strong and we will win the war although lost another battle, he is such a sweetheart.  
I hope you all have a good week.

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## lew

Morning ladies

I did a really long personal post yesterday but as I was typing my last little bit I lost the lot     so I just walked away from the laptop as was so angry grrrrrrrr

Anyway, hope everyone is ok, nothing to report from me, life just carries on as normal, well chaotic with a 3 year old in the house  

Diane - so sorry about how you are feeling, it really sucks when you keep seeing the faint line of the sticks, I had to mentally leave them alone after my mc as it was just tormenting me even more.  I hope that you are feeling better soon, give your clinic a call, it can't do any harm can it - it may put your mind to rest    Let us know how you get on XX

Sprinkles - so sorry you feel bad, I really hope you get your 'sparkle' back very soon  

Tinkel - your clinic sounds fab, it makes you feel so positive about things when they are like that - am   for you but do not know how you can go through everything without those around you not knowing.  I don't think I could get through the tx without my close family's support as it makes you feel so cr*p.  

Bettylou - how was the big clean up?  Since I stopped working all I ever seem to do is tidy up!!!  How I ever managed to do all this and work before i will never know  

Gabi - wow 100, that is fantastic and Rio sounds great - where do you get all of your energy from lol??  I really think you get the best out of life so know you deserve things to go right for you - stay    Gabbi - just seen your post - I hope you are ok after your fall, your dh sounds great and so supportive - good luck for your journey  

Juicygem - hope you are resting and keeping those embies nice and snug - when is your next scan?

Unfortunately I did not get my follow up telephone call last Thursday.  Now got one booked for 21st May (mine and Hubbys wedding anniversay!).  We have been desperately trying to sell our house so that has been taking my mind off everything lately, which is a bit of a blessing really. I also have a hot air balloon flight   to look forward to on 24th so got a full diary coming up.  

Lew XXX


----------



## Tinkelbunny

morning ladies sounds like we are all busy.

Diane I'll PM you the clinic details. if you want i can ask for info, prices and so on. 

Lew a hot air balloon ride wow we have the Virgin one that goes up over my house..keep meaning to book a trip.

Sprinkles so sorry to hear you feeling down.  

Gabi I'm all packed now and ready for my trip..can't believe it's time already. will be good to see my twin sister and her kids...I'm sure you are looking forward to seeing your family and friends as well. have a brilliant time.

love to all xxx


----------



## bettylou

Hi everyone,

Gabi - you are one super strong lady! Glad you're feeling ok, if a little sore from your fall  

Tinkel - wishing you all the luck in the world. Have a good trip and catch up with friends and family. When do you go?

Sprinkles - how you feeling today?

Lew - the hot air balloon ride sounds amazing...would love to do that. Nice to have something special to look forward to.

Diane - hope you're feeling a little better xx

We went to see the consultant this afternoon for our follow up. Have come away feeling very positive and have decided to do another fresh cycle at Oxford, probably in a couple of months time. We really want to have the summer treatment free to try and keep this new relaxed vibe going! He said that we had good embryos before and the fact that I'd got pg was encouraging for future tx. The bad news is that I had to have high dose of stimming injections as my ovaries weren't really coming up with the goods! At least they know this now though, so I'll start on 375 this time rather than stimming dragging on like it did last time. So, feel glad we've made a decison and have got it to 'look forward to ' while getting in top shape in mind and body  

It's been a bit of a crazy running around day and got to rush off again as it's yoga tonight!

Speak to you all soon, Bettylou xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Bettylou are you going to go on the short or long protocol?

there was a note out of the De Beer chaps book about simulating over 35's for longer on a lower dose to encourage the best eggs..then to freeze the eggs and to do a FET with all the immune drugs and concentrating on building up on the lining...oh my bit of input.

i'm flying out Thursday evening can't wait to watch all the movies on the plane. flying BAA.

am excited and nervous at the same time.

love to the rest of you xxx


----------



## Marielou

This way to your new home ladies http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=193759.0 This thread will now be locked


----------

